# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Testovi za rano otkrivanje trudnoce..2.dio
ovdje sam nova. gledam testove za trudnocu. 
jel mi može koja reci koliko trebam čekati da napravim test nakon odnosa? nestrpljiva sam   :Smile:  

pozdrav

----------


## ZO

kad prođe datum očekivane menstruacije....

----------


## *anna*

meni kasni par dana napravila sam test ali je negativan, uvjek imam točne menstruacije (28) nikad ne kasni. na dan kada sam trebala dobiti M imala sam sve simptome kao da ču je dobiti ali je nisam dobila. što da radim :?

----------


## Reni76

> meni kasni par dana napravila sam test ali je negativan, uvjek imam točne menstruacije (28) nikad ne kasni. na dan kada sam trebala dobiti M imala sam sve simptome kao da ču je dobiti ali je nisam dobila. što da radim :?


čekaj još dva dana pa ako ne dođe, ponovo napravi test sa prvim jutarnjim urinom
To što ti kasni nije ništa čudno u proljeće. Meni se sve poremetilo i kasnila mi je čak 7 dana, ali evo tebi vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jedan veliki + i   :Saint:

----------


## Ginger

drage moje ja ću ovdje prekopirati tekst koji sam napisala na potpomogunutoj na sličnoj temi:

dakle, 10. dan nakon ET sam radila onaj jeftini test koji se naruči preko neta i to s poslijepodnevnim urinom 
nakon 15-tak minuta se pojavila jedna jaaako slaba crtica koja je bila vidljiva samo meni i to pod posebnim svjetlom  
mislila sam da je evaporacijska, al me kopkalo pa sam odlučila sutradan napraviti novi test 
bio je to neki skuplji austrijski koji mi je donijela moja seka i s prvim jutarnjim urinom, 11. dan nakon ET-a minus ko kuća 
mm i ja se isplakali, javili i vama 
on otišao na posao, a mene kopkala ona gotovo nevidljiva crtica od jučer pa poslijepodne otišla u apoteku po još dva testa - intim plus i sign test 
radila sam ih u istom urinu - prvo sam umočila sign test na 3 sekunde i odložila ga sa strane 
onda sam umočila i intim plus na 20-tak sekundi i već se pripremila da ništa od toga 
kad ono  :shock:  pred očima mi se valjda u roku od 15-30 sekundi počela stvarati druga linija, tj. plusić 
okrenem se, a na sign testu debela crvena crtica i ja opet :shock:   
nazovem mm, javim vama i pičimo u zg vaditi betu koja je bila nešto više od 50 
dakle to je dio 11. dan nakon ET-a, jedan test rađen s jutarnjim urinom negativan, a dva s popodnevnim pozitivna 
malo sam odužila, al moj savjet je slijedeći - ako radite test radite bar dva i to različita

----------


## monika051

bok,
trebala bi savjet...a vidim da ste sve ovdje strucne  :Smile: .
ovako, M mi kasni vec 2 tjedna. i inace mi je dosta neredovita. ne planiram trudnocu, decko svrsava vani (znamo da to nije bas pouzdano).
napravila sam test prije 2 dana - intim plus. drzala sam ga 20 sec u mokraci i cim sam ga izvadila pokazao se - u kvadratnom prozorcicu i okomita crta u ovalnom. kako sam bila u panici, nisam stavila poklopac, pricekala sam 2-3 minute i kako se nista nije mijenjalo, bacila sam test...
M jos nije dosla pa se sad pitam dal sam pravilno napravila test, jer u uputama pise da se mora staviti poklopac i za minutu - 10min je rezultat...al pise i da je test ok ako se pojavi ta okomita crta...
otici cu ginekologu svakako, al par vasih misljenja bi mi dobro doslo...

----------


## ivana83

kad sam bila trudna, plus se pokazao u roku 10 sekundi a ne 10 min.
svakako idi kod ginekologa, ako ne želiš trudnoću, možda da razmislite o nekoj pouzdanijoj zaštiti i da vidiš zašto imaš neredovite cikluse.

----------


## monika051

znaci nije bitno to sto nisam stavila poklopac kad sam ga ocitavala?

----------


## ivana83

mislim da poklopac ne igra nekakvu ulogu oko očitavanja rezultata, osim higijenske da se ne dira taj dio koji je bio u urinu.

----------


## Nikina mama

Danas mi je 10. dan od ovulacije, prvo sam napravila Nova test i pokazala se slabasno vidljiva crta da je test pozitivan, slaaaaaabo rozkasta, ja odmah kupila novi test i u novoj mokraci mi je Sign test pokazao negativan rez. Sto da sada mislim?!

----------


## a72

*Nikina mama*,mislim da tako rano , na 10dpo, ipak mora biti prvi jutarnji urin jer su tada koncentracije hormona male. za par dana ne bi bio problem i sa drugim urinom ali sad je rano. 
Ipak jedan test je pokazao pozitivno i ja mislim da je to to! Meni je test pokazao drugu crtu SAMO kad sam bila trudna, a testirala sam se puuuno puta. U svakom slucaju ponovi test sutra, ili jos bolje beta hcg nalaz, i sretno!

----------


## Maya_78

napravila test, nakon par minuta vidi se slabašna roza (druga) linija...
probblem je... nakon 30ak minuta je izblijedila, nestala... 
riječ je o SIGN testu,  a meni je 2 dana do menstruacije i radila sam u popodnevnom urinu..
nema veze što je nestala crtica  :shock: ?

----------


## †vanesax

*Maya* nema veze što je izbledila. Čestitam!

Crta se nikad ne pojavljuje ako nisi trudna (osim u slučaju da imaš terapiju HCg-om)

----------


## †vanesax

I, da, napravi jos jedan test sutra ujutro. Srećno!

----------


## nikka

Maya moja šogi je radila intim plus test 3 dana prije nego što joj je
M trebala stići i to na popodnevni urin i pokazao je + (blijedi, ali +)
Ponovi test  :Smile:  
I naravno čestitam :D

----------


## martinaP

> Danas mi je 10. dan od ovulacije, prvo sam napravila Nova test i pokazala se slabasno vidljiva crta da je test pozitivan, slaaaaaabo rozkasta, ja odmah kupila novi test i u novoj mokraci mi je Sign test pokazao negativan rez. Sto da sada mislim?!


Ponovi test za 3-4 dana, vjerujem da će biti pozitivan.

----------


## Maya_78

da potvrdim... to je TO 
(jutros je crta bila više roza)
i sad su me uhvatili svi simptomi... 
a dok nisam znala, ništa   :Laughing:  
što je psiha... a možda su sad tek i proradili jače hormoni
ali sigurna sam da je malo i psiha

----------


## magnolia

cure, jedno pitanjce, možda ste već pisale o tome, ali ja nikako da nađem odgovor..

kada najranije nakon ovulacije mogu raditi krvni test?

----------


## MEDOLINO1980

Najbolje ti je na dan očekivane M ali hormon trudnoće može biti prisutan 2 dana nakon začeća znaći već 10 - 12 dana nakon O bi mogli pokazati +

----------


## njumi

meni je baby check otkrio da sam trudna dan prije OM (crtica se pojavila odmah)

cijena 33 kn

----------


## shesna

pozdravchek cure

evo mog iskustva s testovima. Prije par mjeseci radila sam test (Intim+) na dan ocekivane m., pokazao slab, ali itekako vidljiv plus. Jako sam se razveselila i nisam odmah htjela trcati ginici, no kako je tjedan odmicao neki vrag mi nije dao mira i odlucila sam sam ponoviti test. Opet sam kupila Intim i u vecernjim satima evo minusa, mislim si ja to je zato jer nije prvi jutarnji urin, pa sam trcala po jos jedan test. Napravila sam ga ujutro i opet minus.
Na kraju otisla vaditi betu koja je bila negativna. Za sve to sam potrosila preko 350 kn, tako da sam odlucila vise ni blizu testova.
Tako je i bilo, kad sam posumnjala na sadasnju trudnocu, lijepo sam odmah otisla vaditi betu (160kn) i odmah sam znala sa stopostotnom sigurnoscu da sam trudna   :Smile:  

Evo iz mojeg iskustva ja bih svima preporucila vadjenje bete.

Svima zelim da su plusici zaista plusici, valjda sam ja jedna od rijetkih sa plusicem, pa onda minusicem   :Grin:  

svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Lu Lu

cure, 
meni jutros blijeda crtica koja se pojavila nakon par minuta, na onom testu sa saveontests. danas je dan neocekivane M, 14-15 DPO.
nemam bolova koje inace imam prije M. samo neki osijecaj pritiska (ako se to moze tako reci).đ
strah me ponadati se previse da je to to pogotovo jer vidim da ste neke imale blijede crtice pa na kraju nista.
recite svoje strucno misljenje...
novi test ceka, kad da ga napravim???

----------


## Natalina

Lu Lu vjerujem da je to to!!!! :D  Ako ti je ziher oko 15 DPO ja ne bi puno izdržala i ponovila bi test već sutra, s obzirom da



> Beta HCG može se naći u majčinoj krvi dan nakon ugnježđivanja, odnosno osam dana nakon ovulacije. U vrijeme očekivane menstruacije (12 - 14 dana nakon ovulacije, ovisno o duljini menstruacijskog ciklusa) vrijednosti beta HCG-a u krvi dostižu 100 IU/L,


a kako su urinski testovi osjetljivi već na vrijednosti od 25-30 IU/L trebalo bi pokazati +! Ali nisi nam napisala koliko ti je dana prije ocekivane M!?

----------


## kike25

Drage moje pomagajte, situacija podosta komplicirana.
Prije jedno 15 tak dana počele me grudi dosta boliti i podosta jajnici. Ja sve mislila da će mi stići M, i tako prije 8 dana meni dođe, ali niti blizu onome kako mi je inače išlo, prije potopi a sad 20 kapi dnevno. I tako se ja posavjetujem s rodicom a ona kaže napravi test i tako ja prije 4 dana napravim test i ono test pozitivan, a meni i dalje lagano kapa? Jel koja imala sličnu situaciju? Šta mislite o mom slučaju?   :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

[b]kike25*  odi ginekologu što prije a do tada miruj....*

----------


## Žabica

M kasni 4 dana, ali znala je biti neredovita. I sad mene muči napraviti test ili ne? Ajd me malo ohrabrite  :Love:  . Može i savjet koji kupiti, neki skuplji, jeftiniji ili je svejedno.

----------


## ivana83

žabica, mislim da je svejedno koji je test, imaju tu cijele čitabe.
uglavnom, meni je osobno najdraži plivin intim plus.
svi oni rade na istom principu, samo je pakiranje različito, to je moje mišljenje.
zašto ne napraviš test pa ćeš vidjeti što ima  :Love:

----------


## Žabica

Curke baš ste   :Heart:  . Piškila, i ništa ovaj put, negativan  :Sad:  .

----------


## kike25

Evo da vam javim novosti,
Doktor mi je potvrdija trudnoću, tako da mi je sad ludilo u glavi, moram se čuvat da bi sve bilo u redu. Reka doktor da za sada izgleda sve super i naručija me na kontrolu za 2 tjedna.  :D

----------


## iskrica

Curke imam jedno pitanjce, dobro možda i dva:
Danas ujutro oko 10 sam napravila gravidnost mini test i nakon neke 2 min se pokazala vidljiva crtica ali mikroskopski, sada sam ponovila to sa Intimom plus i opet jedva vidljiv plusić, neznam šta da si mislim, ili da ga ponovim ujutro?

----------


## †vanesax

*iskrice* pa valjda znas, nisi nova ovde: Plus je plus, i 2 crtice su 2 crtice, ma koliko malo bile vidljive. Jos ako su na dva razlicita testa, onda je to TO!  :D  :D  :D 

Za svaki slucaj, uradi jos jednom al prekosutra, da bi ti se bolje video plusic.

Koji ti je dan dpo?

----------


## iskrica

Sve mi se izbrisalo...
Betu bi išla vaditi ali nesmijem ni minute kasniti na posao pa mi je to problem, test ću ponoviti i sutra i prekosutra ako treba sa jutarnjom mokraćom..
A koji je DPO pa nemam pojima u zadnja 4 mjeseca mi je sve zbrda zdola, tako da mi je danas već 33 DC, prije toga sam dobila na 26 DC, pa na 31 tako da mi je ovo već bilo previše.. Jedino kaj me brine je konstantan osječaj da će vještica doći..

----------


## †vanesax

Pa i to ti je jedan od prvih znakova. Kao da će doći, a ne stiže.
Da ti je samo jedan test pokazao +, a drugi nije, rekla bih da je mozda evaporacijska crta, ali ovako... Dva, i to dva "markirana"...
Ponovi ujutro, pa nam obavezno javi. 
U iščekivanju čestitanja   :Kiss:

----------


## sb1977

Ja sam radila jedan dva dana prije očekivane M i ništa, opet na dan očekivane M i bila je svijetla crta (jeftini test s interneta) i onda sam kupila intim plus nakondva ili tri dana i isto mi je plus bio svijetliji, a trudna sam. Ja vjerujem da je to to. :D

----------


## ANKARA

Cure drage, samo da vas izvjestim. Naišla sam igrom slučaja na nekakav test pod imenom SIGN, roza kutija i na njoj nacrtano dijete, cijena 20kn, koji navodno otkriva trudnoću 3-5 dana *prije* očekivane M. Meni je eto, na žalost bio negativan, ali i sljedeći mjesec će naravno jedan pasti čak i prije M.

----------


## Ginger

ankara, žao mi je što ti je test bio negativan, ali i ja moram pohvaliti ovaj test
naime, ja sam dosta rano, već 11. dan nakon ET-a s popodnevnim urinom radila Sign test i Intim
oba su mi pokazala pozitivan rezultat, ali na Sign testu je ova druga crtica bila vidljiva iz aviona, dok je na intimu bila slabo vidljiva

----------


## †vanesax

Dosta bleda, ali ipak vidljiva druga crtica na 10 dpo   :Wink:

----------


## †vanesax

Zaboravih reći, u pitanju je Baby rapid test, osetljivost 25 mUI (  :Embarassed:  valjda se tako piše, bacila sam kutiju)

----------


## †vanesax

Danas (12 dpo) napravila 2 "Romedova" testa (u koje od ranije imam puno poverenja) kad ono, oba su sa greškom. Vratila se u apoteku da pitam da li se neko žalio, a devojke nisu mogle da veruju kako mogu biti sa greškom. Još sam im pokazivala da nema ni jedne crte. Ni kontrolne ni testne. Znam da to može da se dogodi sa jeftinim internet trakicama, ali mi je čudno da dva od dva kupljena (dakle 100%) i to od renomirane firme budu falš :?

----------


## tesla

Drage cure!  Evo da se i ovdje javim! Pa ako je koja imala slično iskustvo neka mi se javi da me malo utješi, nekako sam ovih dana tanka sa živcima. 14 dana nakon embriotransfera trebala sam raditi betu, no kako je to padalo u subotu betu sam morala odgoditi za ponedjeljak, ali sam ipak u subotu radila kućni test na trudnoću. Test je bio Chronolabov hcg monotest. Kad mi je dao negativan rezultat (nije se pojavila crtica na mjestu gdje se trebala pojaviti) pala sam u komu, jer sam bila uvjerena da ipak imam neke simptome trudnoće. Napominjem da sam test radila popodne iza ručka i prije njega nisam išla 40 minuta na WC. Sad mi ostaje samo čekati nalaze krvi ali sam jako tužna i potonule su mi nade. Da li je ipak moguće da test nije dao dobar rezultat? Jeli se to kojoj od vas dogodilo da je test bio negativan a beta pozitivna? Cure velika pusa za odgovor. Pozdrav od jako zabrinute Tesle!

----------


## ANKARA

*tesla*~~~~~~~da je u pitanju ipak T. Ali pričekaj. Ovisno o tome koji si test upotrijebila, tako ti se i rezultati pokazuju. Postoji test za utvrđivanje T i do 3 dana prije očekivanje M pa pkušaj s njim. Pisala sam u ovom postu o njemu pa malo pročitaj. Mislim da je i Ginger koristila upravo njega i da joj je pokazalo pozitivno dok je drugi test bio negativan. Pokušaj, test košta 20 kuna, ali ćeš barem biti mirnija. To bih isto preporučila i tebi *dani28*. Sretno cure!

----------


## tesla

Cure moje drage! Ništa ovaj put. Beta mi je 1 i to nevalja. Sada moram skupiti snage za dalje. Neznam gdje ići ali jedino znam da neću stati. Pozdrav od tužne Tesle.

----------


## jcavlovic

pozdrav svima
u nedoumici sam, trebala bi mi jedna informacija.mislim da sam trudna ali postoji jedamn problem,rodila sam prije 4 mjeseca dojim i menstruacije nemama,tako da se nemogu orijentirati kada napraviti test,dali znate naziv nekog testa koji može rasčistiti moje sumnje,a da se može napravoto 10 -tak dana nakon odnosa

----------


## enna

Mislim da je Graviggnost ultra najosjetljiviji, ali svakako pričekaj još bar 2 dana, meni su testovi na 10, 13 i 15 dan bili negativni, baš se ništa nije vidilo na testnoj kućici a na 17 dan jako lijepo vidljivi +.
A opet znam puno primjera di je i na već 10 dan test bio pozitivan.

----------


## mamaanita

Ja sam napravila onaj jeftini s interneta, Intim plus i Gravi gnost mini i svi su pokazali da sam trudna prilično rano tj. na 26 dc

----------


## †vanesax

Meni se nedvojbeno videlo na 10 dpo, a osetljivost je bila 25 mlIU

----------


## seven

Sutra mi je 10 dpo. Mislila sam čekat do petka kada mi je 12 dpo,ali sumnjam da ću izdržat... Bojim se da je prerano jer bi mi M trebala biti tek 3.08.Šta vi mislite?
Imate još preporuka za testove koji tako rano mogu otkriti trudnoću?

Pusa   :Kiss:

----------


## Mrva

u samo nekim (privat) ljekarnama imaš jeftini 1 step od 16 kuna koji je do sad bio nepogrešiv. I pokazao mi je 2 crtice 3 dana prije očekivane M.
Sretno :D

----------


## ivana83

evo moj doprinos: chronolab 33 dc slaba  crtica - popodnevni urin, to je 13 dpo i gravignost mini 14 dpo jača crtica- prvi jutarnji. oba oko 35 kn.

taj test za 16 kn ili 14 koliko sam ja platila mi je bio negativan i ujutro kad sam bacala smeće napravio se plus, ali to je van vremena testiranja, tako da to ne bi nekoga zbunilo.

----------


## †vanesax

Koliko si sigurna da ti je 10 dpo?

U jako ranim stadjumima trudnoće nivo hormona hcg varira od žene do žene. Nekome se već na 11-12 dan dpo može videti nivo i do 100 mIU, a nekome je u to isto vreme tek 10 mIU, tako da ni najosetljiviji test ne može pokazati drugu crticu.

Eto, ja sam čak imala situaciju, da mi je test HCG-a u krvi bio 0.06 na 13 dpo, kada sam ja već uradila 5 urinskih testova, gde su svi pokazivali 2 crtice. Zato sam dan kasnije ponovila test krvi i pokazao mi je betu 212. Do kraja se ispostavilo da sa prvim labom nešto nije bilo kako treba, a bilo je veoma frustrirajuće da vidiš oko sebe gomilu pozitivnih testova, a test krvi ti kaže da nisi trudna.

Ja sam u prethodne dve trudnoće napravila test nekoliko puta, pre nego što se pojavila druga crta, a sve testove sam pravila nakon izostanka M. I to zato jer nisam "radila" na bebi. A sad kad sam znala tačno šta radim, napravila na 10 dpo i videlo se. Ne jako, ali je bila crta više nego očigledna. Zapravo, potpuno drugačija od svih drugih crta koje sam samo ja, pod posebnim uglom u odnosu na svetlost, viđala na testovima u proteklih par meseci   :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

Mislim da nije toliko bitno koja je marka, već kolika mu je osetljivost. Oni sa osetljivošću 25 mIU i manjom (ali to je retkost pronaći, pogotovo u manjem mestu) daju rezultat nakon 10-12 dana od začeća (ali ne od odnosa). Ko prati bazalnu temp, to lako može da zna, a ko ne prati, može da radi test u vreme kada očekuje M.
Evo, još jednom ću da ponovim da sam ja radila na 10 dpo i to sa večernjim totalno razblaženim urinom i videla se druga crtica. 

U drugoj trudnoći, kada nisam pratila bazalnu, ali su mi ciklusi bili redovni na 28-30 dana, radila test na 32 dc i ništa se nije videlo. Ponovim ga za dva dana, opet ništa, tek se na trećem videlo. E sad, to je bilo davno, pa mislim da ti testovi nisu imali tako nizak prag osetljivosti kao ovi današnji

----------


## Nola179

pozdrav svima mamama i trudnicama   :Smile:  
evo ja sam također nova tu. nisam otvarala novu temu, nadam se da neću promašiti ovu temu svojim pitanjem.
ovako, jučer mi je bio 26 dan ciklusa, napravila sam testić , uzela sam si jučer u apoteci 3 najeftinija (SIGN-Test) , napravila sam ga s popodnevnim urinom, iskreno čisto iz znatiželje, bila sam sigurna da će biti negativan, ali ispao je pozitivan. Tako da sam i danas, na 27 dan ciklusa, napravila taj test s jutarnjim urinom, također pozitivan. Jedino kaj me malo muči je to da je crtica baš roza a ne crvena kak je tam na papiru nacrtano, dobro istina da je papir o uputama napravljen s najefitnijom bojom   :Laughing:   ali ima li tko od vas iskustva s ovim testom?  nisam uzimala neke skuplje testove jer ne zelim bas novce bacati na to.... ali valjda kad je trudnoća u pitanju ti testovi ne lažu ili?  :? 
unaprijed hvala na odgovorima

----------


## ivana83

Nola179, mislim da ne lažu!
Crtice ne moraju biti istog intenziteta kao kontrolna, i kao što se pokazalo, kako god blijede bile, radi se o trudnoći.
Čestitam ti i želim ti jednu dosadnu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## Loryblue

čestitam svima koje su ugledale + na testu. :D 

a čestitam i sebi (a i mm-u). :D   :Heart:  
M izostala (ustvari zaboravila sam kad sam imala prošli misec dok mi nije radna kolegica rekla kako sam imala prije nje, a njena, ovomjesečna došla i prošla. a kod mene ništa) i ode mi ona kupit test, Unistet, 25m/U, cijelih 16 kunića i nakon 5 sekundi dvi debele roza crtice.
eto nakon skoro 2 godine nadanja i priželjkivanja, tu smo di jesmo  :Heart:  
ovo je moj test:napokon plus

----------


## ANKARA

:D čestitam!!!

----------


## laky

od mene malo glupo pitanje ,jel moguće da je crta u početku bila nevidljiva pa se nakon 5 minuta pojavi vidljiva crta.jel moguće da postoji ta vrsta greske kod testova da se pojavi druga crta a da nema trudnoće  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Sandrij2

> od mene malo glupo pitanje ,jel moguće da je crta u početku bila nevidljiva pa se nakon 5 minuta pojavi vidljiva crta.jel moguće da postoji ta vrsta greske kod testova da se pojavi druga crta a da nema trudnoće  :?  :?  :?


Meni ovo "smrdi" na evaporacijsku crticu.

----------


## Sandrij2

Evaporacijska crtica se pojavi na mjestu gdje se očekuje testna crtica, nije roza, više sivkasta i tanja je od one kontrolne crtice koja se obavezno pojavi. I da, pojavi se nakon što prođe neko dulje vrijeme od testiranja (npr. sat-dva i više...). 

Valjda sam dobro opisala...

Kad si ti skužila tu sjenu? Jel' ti prošlo vrijeme očekivane M?

----------


## laky

> Evaporacijska crtica se pojavi na mjestu gdje se očekuje testna crtica, nije roza, više sivkasta i tanja je od one kontrolne crtice koja se obavezno pojavi. I da, pojavi se nakon što prođe neko dulje vrijeme od testiranja (npr. sat-dva i više...). 
> 
> Valjda sam dobro opisala...
> 
> Kad si ti skužila tu sjenu? Jel' ti prošlo vrijeme očekivane M?


jesi moja se pojavila nakon 5-10 minuta i iste je boje kao kontrolna mozda na skali od 1-10 ima jakost 8 a kontrolna 10.ista je debljina obje crte a tek je 9 dan ET pa me malo buni i sto je tako jaka(jao uvijek neki strahovi)...

----------


## mandy

koliko sam ja upućena kad test ima grešku bude samo jedna tzv. evaporacijska crta ili uopće ne bude nijedna crta,a ako su dvije,a jedna od njih je svijetlija od testne,onda je test ok,ali još uvijek ne znači T (nije da te ubijam u pojam,ali detaljnim čitanjem ovih tema uočiš svašta);u svakom slučaju budi na oprezu,jer budi lažnu nadu,a ne mora biti točan,pogotovo ako je prošlo malo vremena nakon kašnjenja M ili se radi prije očekivane M :/

----------


## a72

*laky*,od sveg srca da je to~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~T
a nisi rekla koji si test radila, i jesi li ponovila,ja bih u tome slucaju radila po 2 na dan,evo jos~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
I , jos nesto , ti si test ocitala u vrijeme predvidjeno za to, i meni je bilo tako (kad sam bila T) u pocetku nista , a kad sam vec odustala, poslije 7-8 min pocinjalo se nazirati, zaustavio mi se dah kad sam vidjela jer nisam mogla vjerovati- a do tad sam ih uradila ihihihi i nikad nisam imala tu drugu,laznu ,crtu.

----------


## laky

hvala danas je beta potvrdila 158

----------


## Lukina mamma

Evo i mene s pitanjem. Nisu mi ciklusi redoviti. 32-40 dana.Radila sam LH test s trakicama i nakon 12 sati što je prva trakica dala pozitivan rezultat smo MM i ja (samo jednom)... Prije te trakice prethodna je bila skroz negativna (12 sati prije one "dobre").Uz sam imala školske simptome ovulacije.
Kak se bliži kraj ciklusa, ja imam sve moguće simptome PMS-a. Bole me prsa, osjećam grčeve u maternici. U prvoj trudnoći se ne sjećam da mi je bilo tako.
Nisam mogla izdržati pa sam napravila Gravignost test 12. dan dpo i bio je -. Znam da je rano, da treba čekati još koji dan, ali... kopka me i ne mogu dočekat da prođu još ova tri dana.
Jeli moguće da smo prerano.... ? Na LH testu piše 12-36 sati nakon LH pika biti aktivan.
Znam da sam dosadna, ali koja dobra vibra ili slično iskustvo, bila bih vam zahvalna. Šaljem svima   :Heart:   i da vam budu svima željeni plusići!!! :D

----------


## leloX

naravno da ste napravili test prerano, pogotovo ako imaš tako produženi ciklus, kad sam ja bila trudna tek 10 dana nakon kašnjenja M mi je test bio pozitivan i imam prekrasnu curicu. Simptomi koje imaš mogu biti i T i M. Ja sam isto nestrpljiva pa stalno radim rano testove ali ovaj put ću se strpiti, Želim ti +  :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Ne bih da te razočaram, ali na 12 dpo bi ti se videla bar senka.
Kako se implantacija odigrava od 7-10 dpo, 12 bi već trebalo nešto da ti se pokaže.

*Lelox*, ovde nije bitno što su joj dugi ciklusi, ako je radila na 12 dpo.

Jedino ako nije dobro sračunala kada joj ej bila ovulacija. E onda može biti da je prerano urađen test.
Ali u svakom slučaju vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što pre ugledate plusić!   :Love:  [/quote]

----------


## piplica

Lukina mama, moguće je da je prerano, meni je isto test bio negativan 12dpo, a 15 dpo pozitivan.

----------


## buba klara

Pišem s posla, sva luda, ushićena, napeta i zbrkana istovremeno: 
imam jedno pitanje i prilično je hitno ako netko zna: jutros (prije cca 2 sata) sam radila test Intim plus i nakon više od dvije godine čekanja bio je + :D   + čist i jasan  :Smile:  
Naravno, MM i ja presretni ali ja ne bi bila ja da me nešto ne kopka: naime dok sam radila test, mokraća mi nije otišla samo po onom dijelu gdje je trebala ići već se smočila i ona kućica u kojoj se očitava + ili - tako da ne znam da li je test ispravan. Čitala sam upute više puta detaljno i o tome ne piše ništa. Da li netko više zna?

----------


## leloX

Nemaš se razloga zabrinjavati što se smočio taj dio testa, da nema hormona bete ne bi se plus mogao pokazati, zato čestitam draga od srca, želim ti ugodnu, sretnu, veselu i školsku trudnoću   :Kiss:

----------


## buba klara

Ponovljeni test je opet +  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Rebecca21

Bok cure,

Imam jedan problemcic. Ovako, zadnja menga mi je bila 15.12. ciklusi mi se krecu 28-35 dana. U zadnjih par meseci redovno sam dobijala na 29 dc. Inace, pre nego li dobijem, grudi me bole bar 10-15 dana ranije.

Ovaj mesec grudi su me pocele boleti na dan ocekivane menge 13.01. stomak me vec 3 dana boli kao da cu dobiti. Test sam uradila i bio je negativan   :Sad:  
Da li je moguce da sam ga rano uradila? 
U svakom slucaju ako ne dobijem do 20.01 test cu uraditi ponovo

----------


## likica_i

buba klara :D  :D  :D  :D 
Rebecca21, sacekaj jos neki dan pa ponovi test, moze biti da je rano ili je ovulacija malo kasnila, nadam se da je ovo prvo.

----------


## mandy

*buba klara* čestitam ti od srca i želim prekrasnu trudnoću, lagan porod i zdravu bebu  :D 
*Rebecca* pričekaj do 20. -og, možda je bila kasnija ovulacija

----------


## mandy

*buba klara* čestitam ti od srca i želim prekrasnu trudnoću, lagan porod i zdravu bebu  :D 
*Rebecca* pričekaj do 20. -og, možda je bila kasnija ovulacija

----------


## leloX

rebecca pričekaj 3 dana pa napravi test, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za +

----------


## BP

:D   :Heart:   :Love:  

ja sam danas (tocnije prije 5 min) napravila Gravignostov ultra test koji mi je pokazao +++++++++ (crtica je jedva vidljiva ali je tamo   :Love:  )

tako sam sretna.

samo da pripomenem, ujutro sam sa prvim urinom napravila jeftiniji testic koji je bio negativan..ali eto, nekako sam sumnjala i   :Heart:  

samo da pripomenem da mi LH test kojeg sam takodjer znatizelje radi napravila jucer, bio skroz negativan,....

----------


## BP

joj sva sam zbunjena. zaboravila napisati...danas je 25ti dan nakon zadnjeg menzesa.
Ovulacija je bila prije ravno 10 dana.

----------


## ira2210

*BP*, čestitam ti od srca!!!

----------


## BP

ja se samo nadam da je to - to! Mislim znam da je rano i sve ali...sto sad  :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

ajme BP super, ČESTITAM TI I ŽELIM MIRNU, ŠKOLSKU TRUDNUĆU; izvadi  ß za par dana,  čekaj da ti M kasni min. 7 dana, pa onda ajde kod gin , ako ti je 1.T, ako možeš izdrži i 2-3 tjedna nakon kašnjenja, jer si sigurnija da će se sve vidjeti;   :Kiss:

----------


## LeiA

Pozdrav svima!   :Heart:  

Nije me bilo par godina, ali evo me opet   :Love:  . Sinčić mi ima 3 godine i 9 mjeseci i... osjetila sam da je vrijeme i da silno želim drugu bebicu. Možda nekom izgleda da je prošlo puno vremena, ali jednostavno mi je valjda toliko trebalo da se naviknem, opustim i uživam! E, sad kad uživam u razgovorima s Noom, poželjela sam novu malu osobu koja će nam upotpuniti obitelj. Jednostavno sam se jednog jutra probudila i shvatila da baš to želim i to baš sad   :Heart:  
Nema kalkulacija, raznoraznih razloga... samo jedan klik i... osmjeh   :Wink:  

MM je oduševljen jer se njemu klik dogodio još prije godinu dana...   :Grin:   pa smo ovaj mjesec na "turbo" pogonu. Prošli put mi je uspjelo iz prve, dok još nismo ni gledali plodne dane. Ovaj put se nadam da će biti isto... Danas mi je 13 dc a traje mi oko 30 dana. 

S prvom trudnoćom sam bila nestrpljiva i napravila 3 testa: 3 dana prije očekivane, 2 dana nakon očekivane i bili su negativni... slijedeći sam napravila tek kad mi je kasnila negdje 10 dana i bio je pozitivan.

Držite mi palčeve! Sad... osim što sam preokupirana imenima, prehranom, vježbanjem... jako me zanima kakvi su testovi za trudnoću jer bih željela ovog puta kupiti samo jedan   :Wink:   Dan očekivane menstruacije je 4.2. a ja ću test napraviti, ako izdržim, tek na Valentinovo   :Heart:  Za svaki slučaj!

Koji da kupim? Intim+, Gravignost, Sign, Chronolab, Baby Rapid...?

----------


## †vanesax

ako ćeš do tad da čekaš sa testom, onda je potpuno svejedno koji ćeš uzeti.
A do tada bi mogla i sama znati i bez testa  :Wink:  
Evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam uspe od prve baš kao i sa Noom

----------


## LeiA

Uuuuh... našla sam jedan u kojeg sam se zaljubila  :Smile:  Znam da je pretjerano, ali ja sam inače digitalni freak  8) 

Postoji li ovaj test kod nas???

Clearblue digital:

http://www.clearblue.info/uk/new_dig...nancy_test.php

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Uuuuh... našla sam jedan u kojeg sam se zaljubila  Znam da je pretjerano, ali ja sam inače digitalni freak  8) 
> 
> Postoji li ovaj test kod nas???
> 
> Clearblue digital:
> 
> http://www.clearblue.info/uk/new_dig...nancy_test.php


Kod nas je za sad dostupan samo Clearblue vulgaris. Ali, tko zna, možda se i ovaj pojavi uskoro.
Slažem se, izgleda mrak.  8)

----------


## mariii

Bok svima! Ovdje sam nova. već 3god MM i ja pokušavamo zatrudnjeti. Svaki mjesec mi je redovita M,ali ovaj mj. mi kasni već 7 dana. Jedini simptomi koje imam su bolovi kao i oni kad trebam dobiti i grudi su mi nabujale i užasno me svrbe i bole. Htjela bi prvo napraviti test ali ne znam koji je najbolje uzeti. Nisam nikada kupovala do sada nikakav pa me zanima. Unaprijed hvala!!!   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Bok svima! Ovdje sam nova. već 3god MM i ja pokušavamo zatrudnjeti. Svaki mjesec mi je redovita M,ali ovaj mj. mi kasni već 7 dana. Jedini simptomi koje imam su bolovi kao i oni kad trebam dobiti i grudi su mi nabujale i užasno me svrbe i bole. Htjela bi prvo napraviti test ali ne znam koji je najbolje uzeti. Nisam nikada kupovala do sada nikakav pa me zanima. Unaprijed hvala!!!


kupi intim plus

----------


## mariii

> mariii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok svima! Ovdje sam nova. već 3god MM i ja pokušavamo zatrudnjeti. Svaki mjesec mi je redovita M,ali ovaj mj. mi kasni već 7 dana. Jedini simptomi koje imam su bolovi kao i oni kad trebam dobiti i grudi su mi nabujale i užasno me svrbe i bole. Htjela bi prvo napraviti test ali ne znam koji je najbolje uzeti. Nisam nikada kupovala do sada nikakav pa me zanima. Unaprijed hvala!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kupi intim plus


čini mi se da svi kažu da je on ok.
koja mu je cjena???

----------


## pirica

cijena hmmmm, ne sjećam se oko 70,00kn-80,00kn

----------


## mariii

iako nemam baš neke simptome i stalno si govorim "ma nisam trudna nema šanse" svejedno me muči. ali i već par dana imam nekakav smećkasto-roskasti iscjedak....ubiti kad sam na wc-u,kad se obrišem na papiru mi bude tako. ne znam da li je to kakav znak??? :/  i boli mesve kao da ću sad tog trena dobiti. i leđa i stomak.  :?

----------


## LeiA

Mariii,

danas ujutro nemoj ići piškiti prije nego što skokneš do ljekarne i kupiš npr. Intim Plus (ja sam ga kupila jučer, ali malo sam uranila, pa će pričekati na polici  :D )
Ako ti kasni i grudi te svrbe i natečene su, to su vrlo mogući prvi znaci.
Ja sam isto neko vrijeme imala osjećaj kao da trebam dobiti. Za iscjedak ne znam... možda je to spotting koji se dogodi kod implantacije embrija na stijenku maternice...
Anyway... javi nam rezultat!   :Love:

----------


## mariii

> Mariii,
> 
> danas ujutro nemoj ići piškiti prije nego što skokneš do ljekarne i kupiš npr. Intim Plus (ja sam ga kupila jučer, ali malo sam uranila, pa će pričekati na polici  :D )
> Ako ti kasni i grudi te svrbe i natečene su, to su vrlo mogući prvi znaci.
> Ja sam isto neko vrijeme imala osjećaj kao da trebam dobiti. Za iscjedak ne znam... možda je to spotting koji se dogodi kod implantacije embrija na stijenku maternice...
> Anyway... javi nam rezultat!


BOK CURE MOJE!!! JA SAM SINOĆ DOBILA M. NISAM NI STIGLA DO LJEKARNE. I TO DOBIJEM U 22H.  :Crying or Very sad:  
NIŠTA. ČEKAT ĆE MO IDUĆI MJESEC. U ČETVRTAK IDEMO ZA ZG. U PETROVU JA I MUŽ PA ĆE MO VIDJETI ŠTA TAMO KAŽU.

----------


## sweetmint

> Uuuuh... našla sam jedan u kojeg sam se zaljubila  Znam da je pretjerano, ali ja sam inače digitalni freak  8) 
> 
> Postoji li ovaj test kod nas???
> 
> Clearblue digital:
> 
> http://www.clearblue.info/uk/new_dig...nancy_test.php


Bas je dobar. Jos da ga se moze upotrijebiti 3-4 puta bio bi idealan !

----------


## nikka

> LeiA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uuuuh... našla sam jedan u kojeg sam se zaljubila  Znam da je pretjerano, ali ja sam inače digitalni freak  8) 
> 
> Postoji li ovaj test kod nas???
> 
> Clearblue digital:
> 
> ...


Ovo je ludilo  :Smile:

----------


## LeiA

Da... to sam i ja pomislila. Kad je već digitalan ne bi trebao biti jednokratan  :/  Kupila sam Intim+   :Heart:

----------


## Zvijezda

Dobar Vam dan curke!
Pliz help me,jučer sam trebala dobiti mengu, ali je izostala (inače nemam nikakvih simptoma, PMS i sl.). Prije sat vremena napravila sam test (od Chronolaba) - nije bilo druge crtice. Ali, nije bila to prva jutarnja mokraća
Par napomena:
Znam da mi je ovulacija bila nešto prije 12.01. jer sam taj dan bila kod svoje gin na pregledu i rekla mi je pregledavajući ultrazvukom "vidim da ste baš imali ovulaciju na lijevom jajniku)". 
Odnose smo mm i ja imali i 08 i 09.01. i 13.01.
E, sad - mislite li da je ovo "konačan rezultat" il da napravim novi test i kada
 :? 
Jako bi htjeli bebicu, imala sam missed u 6.mj 2008., svi pregledi od tad pokazali su da smo mm i ja zdravi
Znam da me razumijete i hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## mandy

čini mi se da bi ipak mogao biti konačan, barem za ovaj ciklus   :Sad:  ; ako želiš biti sigurna napravi jedan ujutro, sa prvom jutarnjom; ako ti je gin. utvrdila O na  11. dc test bi već trebao pokazati + ;

----------


## leloX

Zvjezda, nije da ti želim buditi lažne nade, ali postoji mogućnost da je rano. Napravi test za dva dana i to sa prvom jutarnjom i znati ćeš. Ako ti je tad bila O kad je dr. rekla znači bila je 11 dana prije nego što si uradila test, a to znači da je moguće da nemaš dovoljno hormona. Nekim ženama, kao npr. meni, test pokaže tek 15ak dana nakon O. Nemoj se previše nadati pa se nećeš jako razočarati ako bude -
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +   :Kiss:

----------


## **az**

može biti zbilja više solucija: da test nisi dobro napravila, da još nemaš dovoljno veliku betu (hormon na koji test reagira), da ti gin nije dobro vidjela ovulaciju... kasni li ti ikad? polako samo, pričekaj pa ćeš vidjeti. i radi na jutarnju mokraću ako ti ne dođe.

----------


## LeiA

Zvijezda, sad ti treba samo malo strpljenja. Ako m. i dalje ne dolazi, strpiš se i napraviš test ponovo. Meni su prva dva testa u prvoj trudnoći bila negativna, a tek onaj koji sam napravila kad mi je m. kasnila 10 dana je bio pozitivan. A i nisu mi m. baš točne u dan nikad bile: ciklus 31-34 dana.
Svačije tijelo se ponaša drugačije. Nadam se da je kod tebe +   :Love:  
Ako nije, slijedi ti još koji romantični mjesec   :Kiss:  

Pusa!

----------


## **az**

evo sa rodine stranice: _Netočni negativni rezultati mogu se pojaviti ako se test napravi prije nego što hCG dostigne razinu koja se može otkriti u urinu, ili ako ste pili puno tekućine i urin je razrijeđen._

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam radila test 4 dana prije očekivane menstruacije, jer su me probadali jajnici.. i test je bio pozitivan.

Najsigurnije je vaditi betu HCG u labosu već 12 a najbolje 14 dpo. i tada se sve treba vidjeti ako je trudnoća prisutna

----------


## Zvijezda

Hvala vam na pomoći, ipak sam ja ovaj mjesec dobila mengu, po prvi puta sam se istinski razočarala, do sad me to nije baš posebno pogađalo..., a valjda će biti skoro... mislim da se moram malo opustiti.
Opet vam se javim, želim vam puno ++++  :Smile:

----------


## šefika

gravignost mini
rezultat čudan...
one koje su koristile taj test znat će o čem pričam...
znate ono kad traka počne upijat mokraču...pa lagano porozi,pocrveni...uglavnom poprimi boju...
linija kontrole je crvena
a testna linija postala bijela...točno se vidi linija prava ali bijela...
što to znači...?
test neispravan?

----------


## †vanesax

To je evaporacijska linija, koliko mi se čini.
Test je neispravan uglavnom kada nema ni testne crte ni kontrolne. Ili ima samo testna a kontrolne nema, ili boja ostane razmuljana po testu...

----------


## †vanesax

Htedoh još reći da je bino da bude obojenja na mestu testne linije i kontrolne.
Testna može biti svetlija ili tamnija (što zavisi od nivoa hormona Hcg u urinu) i od dužine trudnoće, a kontrolna mora biti jasno vidljiva.
To što je belo na mestu testne linije ne znači pozitivan rezultat, a ne znači ni da je test pokvaren.

----------


## šefika

dakle to što je testna bijela,znači da je negativan?ne neispravan?

----------


## †vanesax

> dakle to što je testna bijela,znači da je negativan?ne neispravan?


Ne bih da stvaram konfuziju, niti da tvrdim nešto 100%, ali mislim da ako je podloga testa bela, onda bi to trebao da bude negativan test.

Fora je u tome da se na dva mesta na testu stavlja reagens, koji readuje tako da promeni boju samo i isključivo u slučaju dovoljne količine prisustva hormona Hcg, koji se normalno javlja samo u trudnoći.
Dakle, nema laži, nema prevare.
Može se dogoditi samo da prerano uradiš test, pa da crte nema, jer tvoje telo ne proizvodi dovoljnu količinu hormona koja bi reagovala sa testom.

To znači da ako se na mestu testne linije ne pojavi ništa, (tj podloga, koja je inače, u suvom stanju bela, se blago oboji, ali na mestu testne linije ostane potpuno belo, to nikako ne znači da je test pozitivan. Na protiv, na njemu nema obojenja i on se smatra negativnim)

Uostalom, uvek možeš probati sa drugm testom od drugog proizvođača.
Šta piše na uputstvu?
Na uputstvu svih onih koje sam ja koristila (a veruj mi bilo ih je jaaako mnogo) piše: "Svako obojenje na mestu testne linije treba smatrati pozitivnim rezultatom"

Jel imaš neku sliku testa?

----------


## šefika

nemam...hvala ti na odgovorima 
ne stvaraš konfuziju jako sam ti zahvalna....inače volim biti realna...a i sad mi ne paše trenutno T....
čekat ću tjedan dana pa dr..

----------


## leloX

gdje mogu preko interneta naručiti jeftinije testove za trudnoću. Ima li netko savjet iz iskustva

----------


## mandy

*lelox* na saveontests imaš raznih, dođu za 7-10 dana, nisu skupi

----------


## Denny

www.saveontests.com
Potpisujem Mandy. Ja ih naručujem več dvije godine i sve je ok.

----------


## Pepe2

Molba - nikako se ne uspijevam registrirati na saveon....nesto sam zabrljala s adresama i sad mi ne prihvaca registraciju, a jos je jedan problemcic - ne znam imam li karticu koja se moze koristiti za placanje putem interneta ( mislim da ne)....
   Molila bih nekoga da mi naruci s njihovih stranica testove, a ja bih mu poslala novac na racun ili kako se dogovorimo...
   Hvala....

----------


## leloX

Pepe2 ideš na saveon i klikneš na testove koje želiš, onda na checkout i upišeš svoj e-mail i password,  i sign in, dalje ti piše kojim karticama možeš plaćati, meni nije bilo dovoljno kn na kartici pa mi zato nije primalo. Možda ti mogu pomoći ne znam gdje ti je zapelo.
Hvala cure na savjetima za saveon, naručila sam i čekam da stignu, baš ste   :Heart:

----------


## gaggy

Drage moje vidim da sve većinom koristite Intim + ili Sign test, pa me zanima da li tko ima kakva iskustva sa PREGNANCY testom od Chronolaba?

----------


## vlatka5

ja sam ga koristila.dok je na intim plus bila crtica na tom ništa nije bilo

----------


## mandy

ja sam radila 2x sa chronolabom i oba puta je pokazao točnost , oba puta na dan očekivane M, 17-18 dpo

----------


## gaggy

Bila sam izvadila ga iz smeća i ponovno pogledala i to nakon 5-6 sati i vidi se svijetla,svijetla crtica( čak ju je i MM vidio) i to znam da nakon toliko sati je ne važeće, ali me je više zanimalo kolika za njega razina hormona treba da bude a kad ono na kutiji i u uputstvima ništa ne piše.....pa sam poslala MM da kupi 1 step i na kutiji fino stoji da je 25IU/L....pa ako danas vještica ne dođe radim ovoga ujutro.

----------


## Pepe2

i ja sam sad napravila taj  chronolabov i nista...negativan...M jos nema...trebala je danas doci...osobno, taj test mi ide na zivce jer nekad se vidi neka sjena od crtice, jednom mi je bio pozitivan ( blijeda crtica) ..ispalo da je biokemijska...i stalno si kazem da necu vise taj kupiti, ali mi u ljekarni uvijek tog namecu kad pitam neki jeftiniji...uopce nemaju neki drugi jeftiniji...one step ili baby check ni za lijek kod nas...vec me to pomalo ljuti...

----------


## Kora

Imam jedno pitanjce. Danas mi je najviše 12, a najmanje 9 dpo, dakle 24 dan ciklusa. Bila sam vaditi krv zbog redovne kontrole štitnjače, pa sam usput tražila da mi provjere i beta hcg. Nalaz mi je 0. Zanima me je li još bilo prerano za provjeru ili bi beta da sam trudna već bila povišena, odnosno ima li još uvijek šanse da sam trudna.

----------


## vlatka5

pa koliko znam beta se javlja nakon implatacije koja se događa do 12 dpo najkasnije e sad može biti prerano a nemora.najćešće kažu do 8 dpo je implatacija pa može biti prerano ako je O bila 15dc ili kasnije

----------


## macemalo

Imam pitanje koje se vidim u raznim varijacijama već nebrojeno puta ovdje postavilo ali ipak: prosijek trajanja mojih ciklusa je 23-24 dana, nekad 21, rijetko 25. Ovaj put teče 27 dan od početka zadnje menstruacije. Jučer sam napravila kućni test na otkrivanje trudnoće ali u popodnevnim satima, pojavila se *iznimno* slabo vidljiva linija koja ukazuje na pozitivan rezultat. Danas sam ponovila test (Prima Stick)ali opet ne s prvim jutarnjim urinom već drugim, također se pojavila linija koja ukazuje na pozitivan rezultat ali opet iznimno slabog intenziteta i to nakon 20ak minuta. 
Muči me što su te 'pozitivne' linije zapravo zaista jedva vidljive.
Znam da bih trebala, ako zaista želim pouzdan rezultat, napraviti beta test koji spominjete, ili se posavjetovat sa svojim doktorom, ali me zanima što mi tko može reći i možda tumačiti moju situaciju iz vlastitog sličnog primjera, u ovom trenutku.

----------


## a72

*macemalo*, nama sta drugo nego ponoviti sa *prvim* jutarnjim urinom, i nekim jako dobrim testom- cure kazu da Intim plus ne laze,ili uraditi betu. U tim ranim danima su sve crte jako slabe i vidljive uglavnom samo onima koji ih traze pod raznim uglovima svjetlosti   :Laughing:   (takav sam ja )  Sretno!

----------


## macemalo

Napravila sam još jedan test, napokon s prvim jutarnjim urinom i pozitivan je. Dakle sad je to to. Sljedeće što me brine je moj bliski suživot s dvije mačke i moguća toksoplazmoza.  Uzimam godišnji i sve tri krećemo na pretrage    :Grin:

----------


## Kora

Evo ja prijavljujem, do sada napravljena tri testa i to 29 dc i danas 31 dc i svi su pozitivni. Jedino su crte malo svjetlije. Pretpostavljam da je to to. Radila sam ja test i 26 dc, ali tada je još bio negativan. Ne znam da li da idem vaditi i betu ili da se samo naručim kod ginekologa slijedeći tjedan. Jel to prerano za pregled negdje sredinom 6 tjedna trudnoće?

----------


## JOVANIMAMA

Korav, cestitam. Da bi bila mirnije izvadi betu, a mislim da ti je rano jos za ginekologa. Pricekaj jos desetak dana. Cure cesto odu prerano, pa se bez razloga zabrinu jer ginekolog ne moze tada nista vidjeti.

----------


## Kora

Vadila danas (cca 19 dpo) betu i bila je 360. Mislim da je to to. JUPI !!!!!

----------


## crnka

ja sam napravila test Prima stick i pokazale su se dvi crtice, no jos uvil se ne zelim lazno veselit iako mislim da je to to..stvari kasne tjedan dana. Di ja mogu na podrucju splita vadit betu ili se kako uvjeit u trudnocu? Inace test je super i moze e radit u bilo koje doba dana!

----------


## leloX

Ako su dvije crtice onda si bez sumnje trudna, a betu možeš izvaditi da se uvjeriš da je sve u redu
Čestitam na trudnoći

----------


## crnka

Nakon prima stick napravila ja i chronolab al nakon 2 dana, nisam stavila 4 kapi kako piše već malo više i nije prošlo ni par sekunda kad se t crta pojavila!!!! Čekam potvrdu od gin. za par dana..

----------


## Pepe2

Danas mi je 8 DPO, boli me u donjem dijelu trbuha, (.)(.) ne bas da bole, ali osijecam ih, kriza zatezu...
jesu li testovi s neta dovoljno osjetljivi da pokazu rezultat npr. 9 dpo?

----------


## Betty

Testovi pokazu sjenu otprilike dan nakon inplantacije . Inplatacija moze biti od 7 do 12 , pa i 14 DPO . Ja ti ne bih preporucila da se tako rano testiras , jer ako ne pokaze + opet nije sigurno da nisi T .  Kako god ja drzim fige iz sve snage 
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepe2

hvala *Betty* ...ima dosta od kad se nismo cule...na zalost jos sam tu di sam...jedino dobro u svemu je da sam ja "vjecni optimist"..
 ovaj ciklus sam nabavila one testove s neta i poslali mi hrpu HPT pa me sad "žuljaju"   :Grin:  ...

----------


## Mordana

Curke znam kak vam je !!
evo vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
ja sam imala loše iskustvo s testom s interneta,glasam za intim +, znam 
da je skuplji,ali sam i za to da ga se ne koristi do 35 dc, ja sam ga testirala 39 dc, jer sam imala par ciklusa od 37 dana.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ izdržite!!!

----------


## pujica

cure, bilo je 48 postova off topic

molim vas da se drzite teme o vrstama testova, vibre i ostalo razgovaranje mozete na Odbrojavanju

----------


## Pepe2

ok...sorry

----------


## Dijana

Drage cure, da ne otvaram novu temu (ništa novoga nije u pitanju), vječno pitanje nas ne-čekalica  :Laughing:  : trudna ili ne:
Dakle, danas mi je 34 dc, a ciklusi su mi 28-32 dana, ovulacija bude oko 17 dc. Prije dva dana napravila sam test gravignost  s popodnevim urinom-negativan. I ok, pomirim se, opet ništa. Ali menge nema. Onda si pogledam cice, a one bar jedan broj veće, prošarane plavim žilama, bolne. Pred mengu bi već trebale splasnuti, ali ništa.Prekjučer kupim još jedan gravignost, i testiram se isto popodne i pokazao je vrlo, ali zbilja vrlo blijedu drugu crticu. 
Onda me jučer uhvati neka boleština i ja navečer se najprije tresem od zimice, onda od vrućice, temp. 38.8. bole kosti. Mislim se, gripa.
 Popijem paracetamol, preznojim se ko prase, i danas ništa.
Jutros u tri sata dižem se ja jer imam još jedan adut u džepu-clear blue  :Grin:  . I veliko ništa. Doduše, dan prije sam pila puno čaja i navečer jela juhu, pa se tješim da je možda urin bio prerazblažen.
Još sam 16. u pon, bila na color dopler uzv maternice i jajnika, i ginić veli, endomtrij debljine 10 mm, i vi ste sad pred menstruaciju. Ali evo nema je još.
Cice su mi čini mi se malo splasnule, ali samo malo, ne osjećam nikakve simptome nadolazeće menge. 
Eto, što vi mislite? Ako m ne dođe, pričekat ću s testićima, jer sam i previše novaca izvalila na testove u ovom ciklusu. Slobodno mi možete reći da nisam trudna.  :Grin:

----------


## Lukina mamma

Draga *Dijana*,

u potpunosti razumijem kako se osjećaš. I kako je to kad ludiš od testiranja i od čekanja M.

Neću ti reći da nisi trudna jer nade ima dok god ne dođe M.
Ove sve simtome koje spominješ mogu biti i PMS i T. 
Inače, školski se kaže čekati 18 dana od zadnjeg odnosa i tad napraviti test (naravno ako u međuvremenu ne stigne gđa M).
A to što ti kasni je možda i od napetosti i stresa. Naime, meni su ciklusi bili više manje uredni sve do trena kad smo odlučili raditi na bebi. Sad ih više ne mogu uhvatiti ni za kraj niti početak.
Mislim da ti je svejedno radila test od 30 ili 100kn, svi su pouzdani kad pokažu onu željenu crticu pa probaj ne trošiti puno novaca. (to ti govorim iz vlastitog iskustva jer bi ja svaki dan mogla trošiti testić).
U svakom slučaju evo malo dobrih vibri~~~~~~~~~~~ i jedan lijepi plus!  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Lukina mama, hvala na lijepim željama.

Meni su ciklusi oduvijek uredni, radili na bebi ili ne, ono što mene izludi je kad mi počne kasniti (jer gotovo nikad nije iznad 32 dana, čak i ako sam bolesna).
Sigurna sam da sam vidjela tu blijedu crticu na gravignostu, ali poslije je iščeznula, tako da mi ostaje samo da se pouzdam u svoj zdravi razum. Sad mi je žao što je nisam odmah poslikala.
Za novce na testove već sam mogla i izvadit betu i bit na miru.  :Rolling Eyes:  Imat ću si to na pameti drugi put.

----------


## sunce moje malo

evo mojih iskustava s testićima  :Smile:  

do sada sam piškila po onim jeftinim s interneta i nikad nisam imala drugu crticu.
nakon 2 dana kašnjenja i popodnevnim urinom pojavila se svijetla druga crtica. na FF-u ima galerija slika pozitivnih internet strip-a pa sam po njima skužila da bi to moglo biti to. odmah sam piškila i na Lh trakicu- pojavile su se dvije crtice.
treći dan kašnjenja na prvi jutarnji urin koristim intimplus (čak nije ni toliko skup-55 kn, ja sam očekivala 100 kao clearblue) odmah se pojavio debeli vidljivi plus.

----------


## Sophie

Pozdrav svima, evo i mog prvog posta.  :Smile: 

Ja sam, eto, od onih trudnica koje to priželjkuju zadnjih godinu dana, a od svih tih mjeseci, ovo je definitivno bio mjesec kad to NISAM očekivala. No, to je spika za neku drugu temu!  :Smile:  Presretni smo... što se testova tiče, ja sam otišla i odmah kupila tri različita (ne pitajte  :Saint: ). Dva su pokazala da sam trudna, treći nije. Sva tri su rađena dan za danom.  

Prvi, Intim plus super brzo pokazao plus. Ne sjećam se koliko je koštao, ali bio je najskuplji od ova tri. Test radila predvečer. Drugi, Prima stick, test radila dan poslije, blijeda crtica (nije na plusić), ali kažu da nije važna jačina boje.  :Smile:  (Mislila sam ga raditi ujutro, ali kako često idem na wc, ni u peti mi nije bilo da onako snena trebam obaviti neke testove u rano zoru pa sam se otišla na wc i odmah zaspala, kasnije se sjetila što sam propustila.) Treći, najjeftiniji test , rađen ujutro u pola šest. Trebao je pokazati rezultat u pet minuta. Nije. Ja malo čekala, ništa, zaspala, kad sam se probudila nakon sat vremena stoji plusić. Ne znam nakon koliko je izašao. Iako tamo piše da se ne gledaju naknadni rezultati. Test je od Chronolaba - Pregnancy test i, eto, nije reagirao pa mi nije ni pouzdan (37 kn).

Kako god, ovaj Intim mi se čini najprofesionalniji. Usput, ostavila sam si te testiće za uspomenu i baš jučer-prekjučer gledam, na Intimu izbljedio plusić, a bio mi je najslađi! Na ova druga dva i dalje stoji crtica odnosno plusić! :/ 

No, i bez testa sad znam da sam trudna, cice ogromne, piškim non-stop, lagani bolovi u križima, čak mi se i stomak zaoblio... E, da, a mecu zadnju imala 5. veljače.  :Heart:  Presretni smo...

----------


## bodulicaamm

hej bok, ja sam nova na forumu.. imam jedno pitanje.. prije tocno  dva tjedna sam spavala s deckom, bio je to dan nakon zavrsetka mjesecnice (6.dan mjsecnice tocnije), kosristili smo se metodom "vadi ga van".. takodjer, spavali smo i prije 5-6 dana, ista metoda.. problem je u tome sto vec nekoliko dana imam mucnine (jucer ujutro sam povracala), mislim da malo jace osjecam mirise, glava me zna ponekad uzasno boljeti, imam napadaje "vrucine", zadnja 2 dana me i trbuh boli kao da cu dobiti, pristici su tu, a takodjer i grudi me bole (ne bradavice, ali sastrane me bole, i ne znam..).. jutros sam , tocnije u 3ipo sata ujutro, napravila test na trudnocu koji je bio negativan.. ali, da li ga mogu smatrati pouzdanim jer sam zadnju mjsecnicu imala 10.03., prije nje 14.2., a prije toga cak 24.01... malo su "neuredne".. ne znam..  :?  mozda su mi svi ti simptomi samo zbog stresa. ispricavam se na malo podugom postu..

----------


## Lukina mamma

*bodulica*,

teško je reći....Morat ćeš još čekati još koji dan pa ponovi test.

----------


## bodulicaamm

postoji li uopce sansa da sam trudna? mislim, decko i ja se cak nadamo da jesam.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> postoji li uopce sansa da sam trudna? mislim, decko i ja se cak nadamo da jesam.


Šansa postoji. Metoda "vadi ga van" nije uopće pouzdana jer može pobjeći nešto tekućine i prije. 
Ali, ako želiš ostati trudna, bit će lakše da ga ostavite unutra cijelo vrijeme.  8)  Nemojte se sabotirati.   :Laughing:  

Želim ti dobrodošlicu na forum i da nam se što prije javiš s vijestima.

----------


## bodulicaamm

nisam trudna...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> nisam trudna...


Nemoj biti tužna.
Slijedeći mjesec kao što rekoh, nemojte sabotirati pa će biti i više šanse.
Nek ti što prije bude plusić...

----------


## Ora

Imam jedno pitanje. 

Kupila sam SING test... napravila sam ga večeras jer naravno tko bi dočekao jutro... s time da bi mengu kao trebala dobiti sutra.

Pojavila se druga crta, ali je jako slaba... 

Kakva su vaša iskustva s tim testom?

----------


## Pepe2

slaba ili debela, crta je crta....čestitam...

----------


## crnka84

Pozz cure, evo meni kasni već 4. dan, a prilično je redovna, dragi kaze sacekaj do ponedjeljka, pa ako ne dobijem da kupim test, a ja ludim i ludim i nadam se da neću procurit i ne znam kako cu docekat taj ponedjeljak   :Grin:  

Nisam nikad kupila ni jedan test, niti ga koristila i jucer sam zvala apoteku da pitam cijene i kaze mi zena od 19 - 80 kn, u čemu je razlika?
Samo u proizvođaču, ili? Jer razlika nije bas mala?

----------


## tamaris

Bas kao sto si rekla,razlika u cijeni je zbog proizvođaca i fancy pakiranja.
Svi su oni podjednako osjetljivi i ako ti kasni 4 dana kao sto kazes vec i onaj najjeftiniji bi trebao pokazati plus.

----------


## Lukina mamma

*crnka*, ako ti kasni već 4 dana, svejedno je koji test kupiš.   :Smile:

----------


## Jasminica

Pozdrav!

Nova sam, nadam se da ćete mi dati savjet.

Zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 21.3. Pratila sam ovulaciju sa LH trakicama, dvije crtice su se pokazale 16dc i 17dc. Odnose smo imali svaki dan od 10 do 18 dana ciklusa (jadni MM, morao je opregnuti).

Danas mi je 33 dc, menstruacije nema. Inace mi ciklus traje 26-28 dana, rijetko do 31 dan (zadnjih godinu dana).

Jučer, 32dc sam napravila Clearblue sa popodnevnim urinom i bio je negativan (ipak, pojavila se jedva primjetna okomita sjena, ali MM je rekao da to vidi samo onaj koji želi vidjeti).

Već 10 dana imam simptome pms-a: prištiće, bolne i napete grudi, jako povećane, prošarane žilama. Jučer navečer malo su splasnule, ali M nije došla.

Šta je bolje, da li radim beta HCG iz krvi, ili da ponovim Clearblue? Da li Betu mogu vaditi i popodne?

----------


## Lukina mamma

*Jasminica*,

najbolje je da vadiš betu.  To ti je najpouzdanije. 
Možeš popodne ako radi labos.
Držim fige...~~~~~~

----------


## Jasminica

Nazalost, jucer popodne sam dobila M.   :Sad:

----------


## luka2306

da ne otvaram novu temu... Jućer sam trebala dobiti M. Danas popodne napravim 2 testa. Gravignost i Prima stick,oba pokažu ali skroz svijetle crte... Mislim da je, a opet...Napišite mi bilo šta,sad više ni sama ne znam,ali skroz su svijetle....

----------


## tamaris

Normalno da su svijetle kad je jos rana trudnoca, ne brini, ako su crtice tu pa makar i svijetle to je to, cestitam   :Love:

----------


## tamaris

Ako ces biti mirnija, probaj za 2 dana opet napraviti test, ali s jutarnjim urinom, mislim da bi se tada trebala jace vidjeti crtica

----------


## luka2306

hvala Tamaris... Znam i ja da je,ali malo me zbunjuje što su svijetle,jer u prvoj trudnoći mi je bila odmah ljubičasta crta...

----------


## Lily27

Bok! Nova sam ovdje. imam pitanje. Na temelju 6og cula sam par dana nakon ovulacije radila test. Sad, najprije je pokazao -, i dok sam ja smrcala nisam imala mira i išla ga ponovo gledat pokazao je +. Zanima me naime da li je fakat poz makar je prošlo više od 10 min? u pitanju je Clearblue.

----------


## a72

*Lily27*, ja bih ti cestitala  :D  mislim da je to to ! Clearblue nije bas neki koji ne zna sta radi  8)

----------


## Lily27

Hvala, hvala, samo da se ne razočaram. Mislim da bi mi se svijet srušio!  :Sad:

----------


## eris

Meni treba, cure drage, vaše mišljenje i stručno znanje. Jučer trebala dobiti, sinoć poz. test, jutros ponovo pozitivan, nikakvih uobičajnih simptoma nemam, od jutos me krsta bole. Međutim, poslije O primila 7 pencilina, duplu dozu extencilina-upala krajnika. Nekako se mislim, možda je poz. rezultat zbog medikamenata. Šta vi mislite? O bila prije 15 dana, otprilike.
Pretražnik mi nešto neće, prvo sam gledala tamo.

----------


## MMK

*eris* od antibiotika + sigurno nije, jedini medikamenti koji mogu uticati su oni koji sadrže b-hcg.
_Čestitam i želim mnogo sreće_

----------


## Lily27

Danas sam popodne opet napravila test. Ovaj puta je ispao negativan. Isto Clearblue. Pa kako je to moguce. Poz pa neg?

----------


## tamaris

> Danas sam popodne opet napravila test. Ovaj puta je ispao negativan. Isto Clearblue. Pa kako je to moguce. Poz pa neg?



Onaj + od neki dan moze biti da je evaporacijska crta s obzirom da si ocitavala nakon 10 min.
A opet, ako je skroz rana trudnoca ne bi bilo cudno da ti je pokazalo - jer si test radila popodne.
Koji ti je DPO?

----------


## Lily27

8 dan.

----------


## a72

*Lily27*, 8.dan poslije ovulacije, tako?  
8.dpo je prerano da bi imala pozitivan test, cak ni beta nije pozitivna tako rano ako se ne varam...nekom i pokaze ali uglavnom je rano, tako da je moguce da ce ti za par dana biti pozitivan! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*eris*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mislim da ste uspjeli!

----------


## eris

Žene moje, danas novi test, i opetr pozitivan-trebalo mu 10 sekundi. Al ja to još ne vjerujem, mislim da je zbog injekcija, ma nikakvih klasičnih znakova nemam, jedino što se znoji i što mi se oduzima dah, nekako plitko dišem. 
Nadam se, a opet :? 
Javljam se uskoro, sve me boli, imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti.
lp

----------


## tamaris

> Žene moje, danas novi test, i opetr pozitivan-trebalo mu 10 sekundi. Al ja to još ne vjerujem, mislim da je zbog injekcija, ma nikakvih klasičnih znakova nemam, jedino što se znoji i što mi se oduzima dah, nekako plitko dišem. 
> Nadam se, a opet :? 
> Javljam se uskoro, sve me boli, imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobiti.
> lp


Kojih inekcija? Ako mislis na antibiotike......zaboravi, nema sanse da od antibiotika dobis +
Sto se tice znakova, prosvrljaj malo po forumu, ima svakakvih iskustava trudnica pa cak i onih koje kazu da nemaju trbuh bi mislile da nisu trudne, toliko o simptomima.
Ako si bas toliko skepticna, idi vaditi betu i sve ce biti jasno.
Potpisujem cure koje su ti cestitale trudnocu i cestitam ti   :Smile:

----------


## Lily27

Onda sam ja pomješala loncice. Znam kaj sam vidjela. A valjda test u kvaru, je li? A dala bi se zakleti da sam imala i neke simptome. Kicma me ubijala. Danas evo nema ni jednog. A znam da si nisam umislila. Želja jest prevelika, al ne baš toliko...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rene2

Lily ja sam imala evaporacijsku u 2 navrata i već sam se poradovala, ali i jako razočarala.

U uputama lijepo piše da se nakon 5 minuta test ne očitava.

----------


## živac

ok,evo ja sam nova ovdje!uglavnom,totalno sam zbunjena zadnjih mj.dana i neznam vise kako sta da mislim ni o cemu da razmisljam...ako biste mi mogli pomoc svojim savjetima bila bi vam zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahvalnaaaaaaaa!!!!
ugl. jutros sam bila kod ginekologa jer sam zadnjih par dana osjecala nevjerojatnu zarecu bol dolje.i uz to mi kasni kojih cca 20 dana!!!za tu zarucu bol mi je rekao da je od gljivica,i dao mi canasten 3.a za ovo drugo...hmm...na ultrazvuku mi je rekao da mi ne moze potvrditi jesam li trudna ili ne,da imam zadebljanje sluznice, a da su jajnici i maternica u redu!da napravim test na trudnocu u sljedeca dva dana i da ako je negativno i ne dobijem u roku od 10 dana da hitno dodjem opet kod njega.al da  to zadebljanje sluznice u 90% slucajeva pokazuje trudnocu,koja ako kod mene je, da je trenutno mikroskopski mala...i da za ß nalaz sacekam jos neko vrijeme ako mi test ne pokaze nista ili ne,a i dalje ne dobijem..
ugl.moje pitanje je(nisam to njega pitala, jer su mi se noge sasikle od svih tih inf.tako da se nisan ni sitili) koji vrag znaci to zadebljanje maternice i koji test mi je najbolje uzeti!
imam 22.g. i u vezi sam tek 4 mj!!sto cini stvar jos....khm....

----------


## tamaris

Ako ti kasni 20 dana nije bitno koji test ces uzeti
a da ti je rekao da za betu jos sacekas, ne mogu vjerovati  :/

----------


## hiphop

Pozdrav cure.

Zanima me dali ima ko iskustva za baby check testom za trudnoću?

Naime, M mi kasni 2 dana, a inaće je kako ja kažaem kao švicarski sat svakih 29 dana. Jutros sam radila test, pa se nije ništa pojavilo ispod slova T na testu.. :? ..Sutra ako ne i danas odmah ponavljam test....

Za prvu trudnoću sam isto radila test odmah nakon što mi je kasnila 1 dan, jer pijem neke tablete za tlak, pa to moram odmah prekinuti čim zatrudnim....

Čula sam da ti Baby check testovi nisu baš pouzdani.....

Koji mi možete preporućiti....
 :Wink:

----------


## curka

I meni vještica kasni pa se nadam...
Prije 3 dana su mi se pojavile 2-3 sitne krvave točkice, pa ništa ... Slijedeći dan mi je M trebala doć, a nije  :Wink:   Danas je 2. dan kako kasni, glava mi puca i pojavila mi se mrljica... jel moguće da sam trudna ???? a zašto se te točkice pojavljuju ??? :?  inače boli me kao da ću svaki tren procurit i tako već 4-5 dana ... stvarno se nadam i strah i me napravit test jer se bojim razočaranja ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Franny

*hiphop*, na zalost nisam cula za taj test pa ti nis pametnoga ne mogu reci :/ 
nadam se da ce ti se javit netko s iskustvom, iako, testovi za trudnocu su danas toliko fino napravljeni da ti prilicno pouzdano mogu otkriti T cak i u najranijoj fazi. mozda ti je ovulacija bila kasnije, pa tim e i implantacija te se radi o jaako, jaaako ranom stadiju trudnoce kad ti razina BHCG hormona nije prisutna u urinu u tolikoj mjeri. znades li mozda koji ti je DPO?
pricekaj par dana. nemoj se odmah dana testirat, pa ako ti M ne dodje, ponovi test.



*curka,* ne znam jesi li pitanje o spottingu postavila i na odbrojavanju jer ovdje se razgovara o testovima na trudnocu pa bi odgovore trebala potraziti na toipicu predvidjenom za to. inace nas moderatorica spota, ak skrenemo s teme  :Kiss:

----------


## zri

Poštovani, imala sam spolni odnos s deckom u vrijeme "optimuma za oplodnju". Racunajuci plodne dane, ispalo mi je da je taj dan bilo "vrlo plodno razdoblje". Spavali smo na 12dc, a inace mi ciklusi traju oko 24-26 dana. Decko nije svrsio u mene, ali nismo koristili nikakvu zastitu. Da li postoji mogucnost da sam trudna i kad bih najranije mogla napraviti test? Takodjer, posljednja dva dana me boli kao da cu dobiti, i osjecam lagana probadanja u jajnicima. Mjesecnicu bih trebala dobiti za 7 dana .. I da li mogu vec vaditi krv?

----------


## MMK

*zri* još je rano za bilo kakve testove ( krv, urin), pričekaj bar 12 dana od odnosa pa uradi test za koji se odlučiš, mada i to može biti rano.
Ja vjerujem da će sve biti ok.   :Love:

----------


## MMK

Ako može iskustvo osoba koje su vidjele plusić i iznijele T do kraja. Kakva Vam je bila crtica 14 dpo. ???
Moja je jednaka debela kao kontrolna, ali dosta svjetlija. U pitanju su 2 Grvignosta mini 14 dpo. ujutro i popodne i 1 step 15 dpo. popodne. Za sutra ujutro 16 dpo. imam Romed.

----------


## ineska111

Bok cure,
vidim da puno vas doista ima iskustva sa ovim testovima.
Dakle, imam pitanje: jutros sam napravila test, 31.dc, oba prozorčića su bila prazna, te sam zaključila da je test naispravan. Mađutim, kada sam ga, nakon nekoliko sati, htjela baciti, skužila sam da se crtice ipak naziru, istina, samo kada gledam iz određenog kuta i pod jakim svjetlom, kontrolna se vidi malo bolje nego testna, ali obje su tu. Trebale bi biti crvene, a čak se i nazire neka crvenkasta boja. Riječ je o testu PrimaStick.
Nadam se da je neka od vas imala slično iskustvo. Molim vas, pomozite, što bi to moglo značiti? Sutra vadim betu, pa ću sve znati, ali ne mogu izdržati ovu neizvjesnost do sutra.
*
MMK* - čestitam na pozitivnom testu, zaista ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, jer nemam iskustva s tim, ali od   :Heart:   ti želim uspješnu trudnoću...

----------


## Šiškica

Ineska ja mislim da je test neispravan..
 trebao bi ti nakon par minuta pokazati rezultat..  u svi uputama piše da rezultat nakon više od 10 min smatra nevažećim..

Ajde se ti lijepo strpi do sutra i izvadi krv pa ćeš biti sigurna 100%.

----------


## Franny

upravo sam na satelitskom programu (talijanski, mediaset) vidjela reklamu za digitalni clerarblue test, koji osim sto ti slovima napise "trudna", pokazuje i koliko si tjedana  trudna  :Wink:  

to je sve blize onom mom snu o tome da treba zmislit nekaj sdo ce odmah nakon hopsanja javit jel bilo plodonosno   :Laughing:

----------


## tamaris

> to je sve blize onom mom snu o tome da treba zmislit nekaj sdo ce odmah nakon hopsanja javit jel bilo plodonosno


vidi ovo
definitivno moj favorit i opasno razmisljam
da ga kupim  8) 
nije preskup a sluzi i za utvrdjivanje ovulacije i trudnoce

----------


## Franny

a koliko taj USB stick kosat? nisam sigla cackat  :Embarassed:  
al priznam da mi se svidja.

mozda je i ovaj  digital clearblue test    s vise trakica, a ne samo s jednom, pa se i on isplati ... :?

----------


## tamaris

ovdje kaze 18$
jedino nisam nasla koliko su te trakice
kad ih zasebno kupujes
sa usb-om ih se dobije 20 ali brijem
da bi ih ja odmah prvi mjesec sve spalila  8)    :Laughing:

----------


## Franny

uh, pa nije to tak skupo, obzirom da se dobije 20 trakica...ne vjerujem da bi ih iskoristila prije mene  :Laughing:  ja bih valjda svake minute isla piskit, hihihi, kao ima ih dosta pa kad je bal nek je....

----------


## zeljana02

bok...zanima me vase iskustvo sa one step testom...da li vam se dogodilo ikada (kao meni zadnji puta) da na ovom testu pojavi se jedna vodoravna crtica sto je znak da je test obavljen o.k i dvije okomite crte slabije izrazene (cijelom duzinom) ali vidljive sto nije karakteristicno za test? :? ...mislim da sam ga radila prerano, 5 dana nakon ovulacije...u pravilu trebale bi se pojaviti dvije plave crtice vodoravne...

----------


## vjestica

ne znam odgovor što se tiče testa, ali 5 DPO je definitivno prerano za test

----------


## zeljana02

> ne znam odgovor što se tiče testa, ali 5 DPO je definitivno prerano za test



da...skuzila sam kada sam citala postove...bila sam jako znatizeljna pa sam se prenaglila...no vidjet cemo...

----------


## spunky125

i ja bih digitalca, baš su fora. lijepo ti sve napiše i mir.

----------


## boka26

pozdrav!
imam neke nedoumice pa se nadam da cu ovdje dobiti odgovor. menzis mi je redovan, iako je razmak svakih 30-35 dana. ovaj mjesec mi je izostao, i imala sam spolni odnos bez zastite negdje sredinom ciklusa. sada, 10 dana nakon ocekivanog menzisa, napravila sam test na trudnocu (gravignost) s prvim jutarnjim urinom i negativan je. nije da imam neke simptome, iako se osjecam kao da cu dobit - bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha, bolovi u ledjima, umor i nesto vise jedem... da li je moguce da je test pokazao krivo ili cu jednostavno dobit menzis?

----------


## niky88

hey drage moje......m mi kasni več 3 dana ..i prije 3dana sam napravila test di mi je pokazao jakoooo jakoooo slabu crticu jedva vidljivu...sve sam radila potajce da muž nezna...bacila test u smeče pa ga opet vadila van da se uvijerim dali ja dobro vidim ili ne.....naime ..8.8. imamo krstitke gdje bi ako je testič pozitivan propčila svima i iznenadila supruga da sam trudna....sada samo strahujem da če vještica crvena m doči....što mi savjetujete...pomozite molim vas......jer mislim da bi svima to bilo predivno iznanađenje..... :?   :Heart:   :D   :Grin:

----------


## niky88

p.s. test je bio primastick...jel ima ko kakva iskustva sa time....... :?

----------


## Lois Lane

Pozdrav cure, čitam vas neko vrijeme međutim nisam imala potrebu ništa pisati.

Zadnju m. sam imala 12.07., ciklusi su relativno redoviti (28, 29 dana) i trebala bih dobiti ponovo po mojoj računici sad u nedjelju. 

Međutim s obzirom da se zadnjih dana čudno osjećam i imam neke možebitne simptome trudnoće (stalne navale vrućine iako sam jako zimogrozna, bolovi poput menstrualnih cijeli dan _(danas ih premda nemam)_, povećane grudi prošarane vidljivim žilama, pojavilo mi se na bradavicama dosta Montgomeryjevih žlijezda, a jučer kad sam stisnula bradavicu, izašla je mala bijela _(bijeložućkasta)_ kapljica???) odlučila sam jučer napraviti test  - bio je to *Gravignost mini* i to na poslijepodnevni urin.
Pokazao se *negativan*.

Je li moguće da sam ipak trudna pa nije pokazao _(koliko je točno osjetljiv, ima li tko iskustva...)_ ili si samo umišljam?

P.S. Grudi su u redu što se zdravstvene strane tiče, bila sam prošli mjesec na sistematskom.

Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Mimy

*Lois Lane*, radila sam gravinost mini 2 dana prije ocekivane M i bio mi je pozitivan, ali sa jedva vidljivom crticom. To je moje jedino iskustvo sa tim testom. Moj licni favorit je 1 step.
Ja bih svakako ponovila test sutra ili u nedelju.

----------


## Mimy

I da, to je bilo sa prvim jutarnjim urinom.

----------


## Lois Lane

Hvala Mimmy na odgovoru ali eto nažalost, test se ipak pokazao u pravu i dobila sam u subotu na nedjelju   :Sad:  a našla ovdje i najvjerojatniji odgovor za kapljicu iz bradavice.  :shock:

----------


## spunky125

radila intim plus kasno navečer na dan kad  sam trebala dobiti mjesečnicu i pokazao je +, a da budem sigurna par dana poslije (6 ) sam napravila i bcg i isto je bio pozitivan.

----------


## miho i mama

pozdrav svima  :Smile:  
evo ovako: napravila sam test koji mi je pokazao u oba prozorčića ctricu ali ova koja mi je ključna (prva,a druga je kontrolna naravno) je tu ali bljedo. to je bilo prije kašnjenja menge na nekih par dana. sestra od gingića mi kaže da je to to samo je mala trudnoća pa niska razina hormona pa je zato bljeđa. ali odem ipak izvaditi krv (i to isto prije nego sam trebala dobiti mengu) beta hcg... nalaz negativan  :? 0.100 U/L
e sad šta vi kažete na to??? 
ciklus mi je inače produžen i preko 33dana u zadnje vrijeme
još je rano da bi se na ultrazvuku  šta vidilo i zato evo me tu  
pomagajte ispalit ću na živce

----------


## blalla

danas mi je 24. dan ciklusa,nakon što smo koristili trakice za ovulaciju, jedva sam čekala da se testiram. mislim da bi vještica trebala dojahati svaki dan pa sam danas radila test. vidim da nekome pokaže i pet dana ranije.
međutim meni nije pokazala drugu crticu!!!
još se tješim da je rano al simptome nemam nikakve.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lorelai

blalla,, mozda je jos prerano jer ti je O bila kasnije, strpi se do 28, ili 30 dana pa ak ne dodje mng napravi test onda..  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## zeljana02

ja sam danas napravila test jer mi nije dobro vec tjedan dana, M je dosla ali jako kratko i presla je u spoting...jedna test - a drugi slabo ali vidljiva druga crtica :?  :?  :? ...buduci sam radila danas poslije podne mislim da cu morati pricekati do jutra sa jutarnjim urinom...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mandy

čestitam ti *zeljana*, jer to je sigurno to  :D

----------


## zeljana02

joj ne znam sta bi rekla kada sam vidjela prvi test slabo vidljiva druga crtica pocela sam nekontrolirano plakati pa se MM uplasio...morati cu pricekati sutra...daj Boze da je to to...jooojjooojjooojj...opet suze...placem nekontrolirano vec 2 tjedna...uzas...

----------


## niky88

*željana* ma to je to!!!!ali nabaci koi testić i sutra ujutro....nadam se tvom odbrojavanju!!! :D   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zeljana02

joj ne zelim se prerano veseliti da se nebi opet razocarala...cak je MM vidio drugu slabiju crticu...uzas...izludit cu do sutra, jer znam da ce opet test biti -...jjjjooojjjooojjjooojjj...

----------


## niky88

*draga željana* znam kako ti je...teško je dočekat jutro..ja sam se prošli put budila od 2h pa sve do 5h negdje 100puta..  :Laughing:  sati nikak da prođu...
a ti sada se lijepo opusti sa sm se zavali u krevet i uživajte u ovoj kišici... :D 
ma kaj dođi k meni ispeči ču palačinke pa če sve brzo proći......  :Wink:   :Mljac:

----------


## točkalica

zeljana to je sigurno to, vidiš da idu po dva odbrojavanja u paru i onda stanka od 15-tak dana!!!!   :D  :D

----------


## zeljana02

> *draga željana* znam kako ti je...teško je dočekat jutro..ja sam se prošli put budila od 2h pa sve do 5h negdje 100puta..  sati nikak da prođu...
> a ti sada se lijepo opusti sa sm se zavali u krevet i uživajte u ovoj kišici... :D 
> ma kaj dođi k meni ispeči ču palačinke pa če sve brzo proći......


rado bi dosla na palacinke,ali nista nemrem papat vec tjedan dana...sve mi je fuj...nista ne jedem,a zeludac napuhnut...ma sigurno sam opet nesto umislila...sutra cu rijesit sve dvojbe...

----------


## Šiškica

dođi meni na palčinke ..ispekla sam ih s integralnim brašnom od njih b te trebalo biti dobro..

nego jesi li ti pripremila friški test za sutra ujutro ????

----------


## niky88

ma samo ti reci što voliš papat..bum ti city expresom poslala...sladoled?kolaće?pizza??

hehe...znam ja kak je to...meni je mm prošle godine u 8mj trudnoće kupio 10kesten pirea,i kaže mi draga ovo ti ja za cjeli tjedan..a ja svih 10stavila u mikrovalnu malo ih otopila i sve ih odmah pojela..i kažem njemu da mi iduči dan nabavi još.....mljac.... :D

----------


## zeljana02

joj drage moje hvala sto ste pune optimizma,ali ja nisam...kad citam vase postove suze mi odmah cure...bolje da odem leci jer se grozno osjecam....jako sam se uplasila...mislim ono radimo vec 8 mjeseci i sda sam ja kao u soku i uplasena...ma zbunjola ...  :Kiss:

----------


## niky88

*željana* samo se opusti..i biti če sve uredu.... :D   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra23

zeljana ja sam napravila clearblue digital-piše pregnant/not pregnant tak da nema zabune +/- nedoumica.ja sam svoj naručila preko neta ne znam jel ima u zg....

----------


## zibba

Pozdrav svima

Situacija je sljedeća:
ZM 22.08. na 35 dc, prije toga oko godinu dana M na 31-32 dana iliti: 19.07., 17.06., 16.05., 15.04., 15.03. itd M je trajala 10 dana s time da je prvi dan još i curilo ako tako mogu reći, drugi dan ništa, treći dan skoro ništa pa onda ostatak do 10 dana onako ni simo ni tamo ( pomalo curka ali to nije to). Tada je kao prestalo, ali srijeda par crvenih kapi u sluzi, četvrtak također da bi danas bilo prilično smeđe-crveno prošarana sluz. Testić sam jutros napravila one step s jutarnjim urinom i odmah se pokazala blijeda druga crta, otišla i kupila još jedan test ( gravignost mini) i on je negativan s drugim urinom. 

Sada sam u panici što napraviti.

----------


## točkalica

Pa sad ćeš lijepo kupit još jedan test i napravit ga s prvom jutarnjom! Obično kažu da test ne može bit lažno pozitivan jedino lažno negativan. tako da čim s ti vidjela onu drugu crticu to bi moglo bit to, zbog hormona na  koji test reagira!! 

Možeš i betu vadit, i na kraju posjetit ginekolga....ako želiš + navijam za njega!!

----------


## Ninči

Meni su se ti gravignost mini i gravignost midi u prvoj i drugoj trudnoći pokazali kao najnajnajbolji i najpouzdaniji. Sad u drugoj trudnoći mi je MM kupio neki skupi što košta oko 80 kn i crtica je bila takva da sam se ja pitala da li umišljam ili je to stvarno crtica :/ Otišao ponovno istog trena po gravignost mini i crtica jasna da se vidi iz aviona.

----------


## niky88

*zabba*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vidiš +....  :Love:

----------


## zibba

Jutros je INTIM negativan.  Bila sam jućer kod gina i dao mi je uputnicu za bhcg i za uvz da vidimo da li je kakva cistica u pitanju pa zato je ova sukrvica. Kaže da je moguća kakva blaga upala, problemi s cistama na jajniku i sl. Ništa ne pipa tako da ne zna u ćemu je problem.

----------


## niky88

*ziba* ~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok...da nebude bila nikakva upala ili cista..da se ipak otkrije da u tebi kuca jedno ili možda dvoje maleno   :Heart:  ....  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## zibba

niky88- riječi ti se pozlatile.

Ne mi ne radimo na bebi i koristimo već godinama metodu prekinutog snošaja kao kontracepcijsku metodu i uvijek je sve štimalo. Prvu kćer smo naporno radili godinu dana, drugu 9mj, tako da ja ne vjerujem u onu teoriju da se djeca događaju ( bilo bi zaminljivo da me se razuvijeri, a pogotovo muža). Samo sam u uvjerenju da ako se ne dogodi da više ne budem nikada trudna, a ne bi imala ništa protiv trudnoće. Osim toga, nedavno sam sanjala kako me dr na UZV uvjerava kako nosim blizance a ja mu tvrdim da je to nemoguće jer ja nisam niti trudna   :Laughing:  .

----------


## niky88

*zibba*....želim ti da ti se ostvari ono što si ma poželiš....pa makar to bilo ipak da si trudna i da blizance nosiš!!!!  :Grin:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## joletih

Pozdrav svima!!! Jutros sam napravila test i ima dvije crtice :D , a pored toga još sto pitanja. Pošto mi je prva trudnoća, ne znam puno toga... Ovako, zadnja M je bila 24.07. Odnose nisam imala prije 03.08., s tim da mi se čini da su plodni dani bili tek oko 10.08. ( nemojte se čuditi, imam duge cikluse, i do 40 dana, nikad mi ovulacije ne bude prije 18.DC) E sad, kako bih mogla otprilike znati koliko sam trudna i kada otići kod ginića, možda je još rano ili?? hvala unaprijed..

----------


## Zara1

čestitam! 

 :Smile:  

evo link http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/ (možeš i sama izračunati trajanje trudnoće) - sad je 6+2 (šest tjedana i 2 dana)

ja bi  za pregled svakako pričekala još tjedan-dva da bude punih 8 tjedana

----------


## niky88

*joletih* na početku...Čestitam ti od sveg    :Heart:   na    :Saint:   :D  :D 

a evo ti stranica gdje sam si ja prošlu trudnoču stalno računala koliko sam tj trudna....

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/racunalo_poroda.asp

----------


## michranj

> Pozdrav svima!!! Jutros sam napravila test i ima dvije crtice :D , a pored toga još sto pitanja. Pošto mi je prva trudnoća, ne znam puno toga... Ovako, zadnja M je bila 24.07. Odnose nisam imala prije 03.08., s tim da mi se čini da su plodni dani bili tek oko 10.08. ( nemojte se čuditi, imam duge cikluse, i do 40 dana, nikad mi ovulacije ne bude prije 18.DC) E sad, kako bih mogla otprilike znati koliko sam trudna i kada otići kod ginića, možda je još rano ili?? hvala unaprijed..




Cestitam od srca....  :Love:  ..brzo ce proci to vrijeme...

Zeljana, javi nam ima li novosti???

----------


## joletih

Hvala vam cure punoooo.... Planirala sam sačekati punih 8 tjedana, zato sam i pitala kako se računa   :Embarassed:  Nadam se samo da će sve biti ok, drži me osjećaj sreće, a isto tako i straha..da sve bude kako treba..

----------


## Sani1612

Bok cure! trebam malu pomoć..nadam se da nisam fulala temu. Post će biti malo duži al trebam savjete. Dakle moja situacija je slijedeća...rodila sam 16.12.2008. i 28 dana nakon poroda dobila mengu. Oduvijek imam pravilne cikluse od 28 dana. 01.09. sam trebala dobiti mengu međutim nisam je dobila i prije 3 dana sam radila test(intim plus) koji je bio negativan. inače dojim pa me zanima što mislite zašto je došlo do izostanka menge a nije trudnoća? Ovulaciju imam svaki mjesec jer znam po sluzi. Unaprijed hvala na odg.

----------


## niky88

hmm..kažeš da si imala redovite cikluse...možda da pričekaš koji dan pa dako ne dobiješ m..da naprviš ponovo test???  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sani1612

Tak sam si ja nekak mislila al nije mi jasna ta predmenstrualna bol, raspoloženje mi se stalno mjenja. Kad sam bila trudna sa S test sam radila 8 dana nakon što sam trebala dobit m i plus je bio istog trena a sad sam radila baš s intim plusom jer kažu da je jedan od preciznijih. Što ako napravim test i bude neg,bojim se da nije nešto loše. inače nezaštićeni spolni odnos je bio 20 dan ciklusa.

----------


## Sani1612

Vidim da očito nitko nije bio u mojoj čudnoj situaciji. Menge još nema a pms bol je i dalje prisutna   :Sad:

----------


## zibba

Beta negativna   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam danas tužna test potitivan,a beta 27,8 i dao mi je da vadim betu za 8 dana nemam pojima sta da radim sad

----------


## babyloves

*lastavice*  evo ti link pa si pročitaj sve vezano uz betu...  :Kiss:  

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

----------


## Aurora*

*lastavice1979* bas me rastuzio tvoj zadnji post, jer bi na zalost vrijednost bete nakon par dana od pozitivnog testa trebala biti veca.   :Sad:  

Kako to da si uopce isla vaditi betu? Beta se na pocetku u pravilu udvostrucuje na svaka dva dana, sto znaci da ako je to danasnja vrijednost vec u cetvrtak bi mogla provjeriti da li je pocela pravilno rasti. 8 dana je jako dugo za cekati, pa bih ja vjerojatno napravila tako kao sto sam upravo rekla. Jedino sto u slucaju da se ona ne bi dovoljno povecala ili ako bi polako padala onda bi morala raditi betu jos jednom, odnosno dok ona ne padne na vrijednost koja se vise ne smatra trudnocom... Ne znam da li bi ti dr. dao jos jednu uputnicu da tako napravis? U slucaju da ti beta stvarno padne onda je kod tebe vjerojatno doslo do tzv. biokemijske trudnoce...

Uzasno mi je zao sto ti sada moram pisati i o ovakvim stvarima, nakon sto si se svemu tako veselila...   :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

ja ne znam u čemu je problem,test pozitivan isla dr on je rekao da test nemoze biti lazno pozitivan,vec samo lazno negativan i poslao me vadit betu koja je bila 27,8 na sta je on rekao da je mala dao mi da pijem Dabroston do petka 3 puta 1 , meni se cini da kad njega popijem da jos vise imam krvarenje i da ponovim betu za 8 dana.Danas sam nazvala dr Tučkara u vinogradsku jer mi je on radio hsg pa mi je dao svoj br moba on smatra da je spontani al isto reko terapiju do petka i u utorak ponovit betu. Betu sam vadila u poliklinika sunce super su nalaz dojde na mail jos nisam ni dosla doma nalaz je bio na mailu

----------


## Aurora*

Ako sam dobro shvatila betu si radila privatno, a ne na uputnicu, jeli tako?

Ako betu ionako moras sama platiti onda ti stvarno preporucujem da odes vec sutra, ako mozes, i odmah ce sve biti jasnije. Ako se beta do sutra barem udvostruci mozda bi bilo bolje da Dabroston zamjenis s Utrogestanom. A ako bi beta bila tek neznatno veca ili cak manja, onda vise ne bi ni imalo smisla nastavljati s terapijom. Tako bih ja ucinila u ovakvoj situaciji.

----------


## lastavica1979

da betu sam radila privatno jer je gotova za 40 minuta. Ma mislim da cu i ja otić sutra ili u petak vadit jer nemam zivaca cekat do drugog tjedna. 160 kn dojde beta nije to bad stavit cu poslije u pšovrat poreza samo da se ona lijepo dupla do sutra il do petka. Nemam nikakvih simptoma vise za trudnocu,al ipak cu ic vidjet da potvrdim jel je ili nije da mogu u nove pohode

----------


## ladystorm

:?  Ej curke, trebam vaše mišljenje....

M mi kasni- pa ovaj tjedan će biti 2mj od zadnje, a nikad mi prije nije tolko kasnila.... i evo nije meni baš bilo sve ok "u glavi" i odem ja po onaj step 1 test, mislim si- pa test je test,ako sam trudna svaki će pokazati..

radila sam ga na popodnevnu mokraću i pojavila se odmah tanka blijeda druga crta.. koju nisam samo ja vidjela, nego i kolegica... šokirana sam kupila drugi takav test, radila ga iduće jutro i negativno. odem isti dan ginekologu, ona mi napravi test i veli da valjda nisam.. veli da dođem za 2tj opet na test ak ne dobim...  pa ko je tu lud?

nešt se čudno događa , ja sam napuhnuta ko balon a ne bi si htjela brijati...

ima ko takvo iskustvo? ja moguće da jesam a da su testovi neg??? :shock:

----------


## babyloves

*ladystrom*  odi izvatit betu..to ti je najsigurnije..... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti se ostvari ono što si sama želiš.....  :Kiss:

----------


## Sirius Black

Je li se nekome ikad dogodilo da test ispadne negativan kad se očita unutar preporučenog vremena u uputama, a pozitivan kad se pogleda poslije? Npr. piše da se mora očitati unutar 3 min., a ne nakon 10. I onda nakon 15-ak minuta pogledate test i vidite plus?

----------


## Zara1

meni i bila sam trudna   :Smile:  
a crta je bila jako jako svijetla

----------


## curka

Ja sam danas radila testi Intim plus - 15 dan nakon punkcije ( oplodnje ) i 12 dan nakon tansfera, M bi trebala doć za 2 dana ... Rezultat : vodoravna crta ( tj. - ) je 4 x deblja od tanke i biljede okomite crte koja bi označavala toliko željeni + . Jel to trudnća, samo je još rano il se uzalud nadam.  U petak ( ako ne procurim ) idem vadit betu al to mi je tako dalekooooo

----------


## Aurora*

*curka* to je trudnoca, bez ikakve sumnje. Cestitam!

----------


## curka

Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tocekica

I ja mislim da je to to-glavno da se pojavila crta. *curka* ČESTITAM  :D  !

----------


## curka

Današnja beta kaže 189,10 - jel to ok ???

----------


## Aurora*

> Današnja beta kaže 189,10 - jel to ok ???


To je OK!  :D Cestitam jos jednom!

----------


## simbi

Cure molila bih vas za pomoć.Radila sam popodne na dan očekivane m Intim plus test.Nakon par sekundi vidjela sam jedva vidljivu okomitu crticu koja čini znak plusiste je debljine kao i vodoravna ali puno puno svijetlija,ali mislila sam da od velike želje umišljam međutim kroz 10 min kako se test osušio crta je postala vidljivija i i dalje je tu.Znam da je svaka crtica pozitivno,ali imala sam situaciju sa Clear Blue testom za koji kažu da je najpouzdaniji da mi se pojavio plus i na kraju ništa od trudnoće,pa me sad zanimaju vaša iskustva s Intim Plus testom dali se kojoj pojavila evaporacijska crtica.I da li je normalno da crtica potamni nakon šta se test osuši.Jel bila koja u sličnoj situaciji???Bojim se uopće ponoviti test da se ne bi razočarala.Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovoru i razumijevanju jer me očajno strah.

----------


## Fae

> Cure molila bih vas za pomoć.Radila sam popodne na dan očekivane m Intim plus test.Nakon par sekundi vidjela sam jedva vidljivu okomitu crticu koja čini znak plusiste je debljine kao i vodoravna ali puno puno svijetlija,ali mislila sam da od velike želje umišljam međutim kroz 10 min kako se test osušio crta je postala vidljivija i i dalje je tu.Znam da je svaka crtica pozitivno,ali imala sam situaciju sa Clear Blue testom za koji kažu da je najpouzdaniji da mi se pojavio plus i na kraju ništa od trudnoće,pa me sad zanimaju vaša iskustva s Intim Plus testom dali se kojoj pojavila evaporacijska crtica.I da li je normalno da crtica potamni nakon šta se test osuši.Jel bila koja u sličnoj situaciji???Bojim se uopće ponoviti test da se ne bi razočarala.Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovoru i razumijevanju jer me očajno strah.


*simbi* čestitam  :D  :D 

To je sigurno T. Meni je isto bila jaaaako slaba crtica na testi i upravo mi ta crtica spava u krilu  :Smile: 
I da, meni je uvijek crtica bilo - ili + potamnila nakon šta se posušila, ne znam kako drugima.....

Otvori novo odbrojavanje draga   :Love:

----------


## simbi

Ajme hvala ti draga,ali toliko me strah da mi je uopće čudno čuti ovo čestitam.Rekla sam već da sam imala iskustvo s lažno pozitivnim testom pa me sad strah uopće se veseliti,ali nisam valjda te sreće da mi se dva puta dogodi ista stvar iako ne bi se čudila

----------


## Fae

Ako misliš da bi trebala ponovit test, ponedjeljak je dovoljno blizu pa onda trk do ljekarne rano ujutro, ali svejedno imaš moje čestitke   :Kiss:

----------


## simbi

Trebaju mi u ponedjeljak stići oni testići s interneta sam naručila,pa ću definitivno ponoviti.Hvala ti   :Love:  
Ako još neko ima kakvo iskustvo da je možda drukčije od Fae bila bi zahvalna....

----------


## točkalica

Ma zbilja rijetkeee crtice , zbilja nisu crtice!!! 
to je sigurno to!!

čestitam!!!

----------


## simbi

Znam da su rijetke ali s obzirom da mi se to dogodilo već s Clear blue koji je kao najpouzdaniji ne bi se čudila i da mi se s ovim dogodi

----------


## blalla

znači ovako jučer sam ujutro radila test,jučer je bio 8.dan da mi kasni,test negativan (1step)
zvala sam giničku rekla je da probam opet sutra,tad će biti 10.dan.
kakva su vam iskustva sa tim testom..

----------


## krojachica

cure malo podižem temu.
moje je pitanje nije li jednostavnije i čak jeftinije 
otići vaditi betaHCG na dan ili dan prije očekivane M
i onda imaš 100% siguran rezultat.
imam podatak da betaHCG može pokazati trudnoću već
7 dana nakon O, znači da je 13 ili 14 dana nakon O
definitivno pravo vrijeme ili se varam...

----------


## CUUuu

Mislim da su testovi popularni jer kupiš i napraviš kod kuće, ne treba ti uputnica, vađenje krvi...

----------


## anabela

Jutros napravila test, negativan. Nakon par sati opet bacila oko na njega - pozitivan! 
na njemu ne piše da se rezultat ne čita nakon 10 min npr kao kod ostalih. 

inače m kasni 3 dana, simptomi povišena temperatura, pospanost, mučnina i povremeno žgaravica. Da ponovim test za dva dana? Ima li nade? Znači li ova druga crtica išta, iako se pojavila tek nakon nekoliko sati?  :Sad:

----------


## principesa

ponovi test....ili izvadi krv sutra! držim fige ...! i javi naaam!

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam zadnju M imala 21.01., neznam kad sam trebala dobiti sljedeću (jer su mi ciklusi u komi, od 28-45 dana....) 
Test sam napravila 23.02. i bio je pozitivan, onako tamna crta, Clearblu sam kupila, i radila test popodne.....

----------


## anabela

> ponovi test....ili izvadi krv sutra! držim fige ...! i javi naaam!


znači, ima nade???

naravno da ću vam javiti  :Smile:

----------


## lady.x

Ja mislim da je beta hcg pouzdaniji ali se moze desiti da ni on ne pokaze nista vec 7dpo. Sve zavisi od zene. Kod nekih se cak tek 12dpo konstatuje povisena beta, ali i to je svakako ranije nego kod testa.

----------


## ivaa

i mene u ladici čeka 25 testova sa neta  :Razz: 
prošli sam mjesec počela sa testovima tjedan dana prije M i potrošila brdo love...
ovi sa ebaya su stigli za nekoliko dana i sad čekaju....
nadam se da ih neću sve potrošiti  :Smile: 

ako netko ima iskustva sa tim sa neta na kojima piše da registriraju već 10 nečega Bete u krvi
dok ovi iz ljekarne registriraju tek 25 istog tog nečega Bete u krvi
jesu li vam se ti sa enta pokazali pouzdanijima i pokazuju li prije trudnoću?

----------


## LanaMa1980

Daaaan ...nova sam ovdje, zapravo ovo mi je prvi post!

Friško sam udana i ja i suprug smo krenili raditi bebicu! zadnja M. 03.08., ciklusi od 27-31 dan, odnosi za vrijeme plodnih dana (koje sam sama izračunala)  cca svako drugi dan. 

E sad me zanima kad da napravim test? ne bih cekala do sljedece M.....zelim znaaaaati.....

Inace, cice su mi uvijek uzasno bolne nekih 7 dana  prije svake M. i sad su mi bolne, ali samo bradavice....

Ajmo pametne moje glavice.....savjeti...

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

nema tu nekoga pravila, nekome pokaže prije izostanka m, nekome poslije.. ne znam o čemu to ovisi. 
konkretno meni je u prvoj trudnoći clearblue tjedan dana nakon izostanka m pokazao blagi plus, ne vrišteći, ali blagi. 

sada u ovoj sam spucala par testova za t sa interneta prije dolaska m, i svi su mi bili negativni. onda sam spucala clearblu i još neki jeftiniji 1 i 2 dana nakon izostanka m - opet nula bodova, i onda tan-ta-d-a-tam tri dana nakon izostanka m mi je intim plus pokazao blagi plus, opet ne vrišteći hahaha

ja bi ti preporučila da se barem strpiš do izostanka m, ili ako ne možeš odi vaditi betu


btw ne moraju ti plodni dani biti točni po izračunu, rađe se vodi znakovima tijela tipa praćenje sluzi, osjećaj u jajnicima, ili ovulacijskim trakicama

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> jesu li vam se ti sa enta pokazali pouzdanijima i pokazuju li prije trudnoću?


dakle, meni su ovi sa neta kupljeni bili banana

----------


## lastavica1979

meni najbolje clear blue pokazuje i sad mi je pokazo  plusic,samo moram kod dr da potvrdi

----------


## Beti3

LanaMa, a zašto želiš znati već sad? Lijepo čekaj da ti kasni koji dan (tad test postane pouzdan) i cijelo to vrijeme misli kako si trudna i uživaj. :Yes:

----------


## lastavica1979

ne mozes prije menge znat da li si trudna,prvi znak je izostanak menge,i pocinje se piskit imas osjecaj da ces 3 litre,a kad ono samo malo kapi tak je meni bilo svaku sumnju na trudnocu,radila test i bio pozitivan. Jedino mozda da betu vadis kod privatnika jer ne znam dali ce ti tvoj gin dati jer kad dojdes kod njega pita te dali si radila test bar je tak mene oba dva puta

----------


## LanaMa1980

hvala vam , pokusat cu se strpiti jos malo pa vam javim, ali kako sada stvari stoje mislim da me M ceka u nedjelju!

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je u prvoj trudnoći test bio pozitivan 12. dan od ovulacije. i to neki jeftini za 20 kuna.
menstruacija mi još uopće nije bila kasnila, dapače, bilo je nekih 7 dana prerano za dolazak menstruacije.

----------


## Ares

s obzirom da sam bila nestrpljiva, tražila sam u ljekarni što osjetljiviji test, 
a inače radila sam ga točno na dan kad mi je menstruacija trebala doći, odmah ujutro, 
i pokazao se plusić slabašan, ali bio je plusić...

----------


## lastavica1979

na dan menstruacije vec mozes radit pokazat ce nesto,al prije mislim da ne jer se pocinje ugnjezdavat pa mislis kao da ces svaki dan dobit ,bar sam tak ja mislila,e kad ti pocne kasnit onda sumnjas

----------


## Lutonjica

lastavica, kao što sam rekla, meni je test bio pozitivan prije kašnjenja menstruacije, dakle moguće je.
sve je to vrlo individualno.

----------


## Smajlić

meni je u 3. trudnoći test bio pozitivan, radila sam ga 3 dana prije očekivane menge, popodne, i čisto bez veze. Taj dan su mi stigli ti osjetljivi testovi s Ebaya (oni usper osjetljivi)  pa reko idem probat, a kad ono lagana crtica. nisam mogla vjerovati.

----------


## mihim

meni su oba bila pozitivna prije ocekivane menstruacije, al ne sjecam se kolko tocno prije. dva, tri dana mislim.
prvi put clear blue, drugi put intim plus - mislim da je tri dana prije pokazao slabasnu crticu, a na dan ocekivane menstruacije ponovila i bila je jako,jako vidljiva.

----------


## mimi 25

Ma moram napisati svoje iskustvo s testovim jer me jos uvijek obuzme ljutnja kad se sjetim  :Evil or Very Mad: ......
Kada sam drugi put saznala da sam trudna koristila sam test koji sam platila 15 kn u ljekarni (stvarno ne znam kako se zove, samo ona trakica). I dobila lijepe dvije crtice  :Yes: 
Naravno, sretna......ma presretna!
Ali, htjela sam napraviti jos jedan test da se uvjerim da ne sanjam.
Odjurim u ljekarnu i kupim test od 100 kn koji je osjetljiviji i mogu ga napraviti u bilo koje doba dana. Kako sam na prvom, jeftinom testu dobila dvije jasno vidljive crte, mislila sam, nece biti problema, napravit cu ga reda radi.
Kad ono..........minus  :Shock:   :Shock:  
Ne moram vam ni pisati sto mi je prolazilo kroz glavu  :Sad: 
Opet sam odjurila u drugu ljekarnu i kupila test za 30 kn koji mi je opet pokazao dvije crtice.
I sada, trudna 4 mj!
A testovi........pa ni ne znam sto reci, ali u mom slucaju se pokazalo da cijena nije garancija kvalitete! Ili sam bas ja naletila na neku iznimku!

----------


## dundo

ja se došla malo požaliti. JUčer tet od 15 kn jedva primjetna crtica sa popodnevnim urinom, danas ujutro test gravignost (30 kn) neka crtice se nazire ali pod određenim kutom sa dva metra udlljenosti.... znači samo je ja vidim. Ne znam što bih mislila, baš sam zbunjena. Simtome koje sam imala u prvoj trudnoćisada nemam, a menga mi kasni dva dana.

----------


## Arijela

Cure stvarno ste sjajne! Svaka cast za podrsku koja je svakoj na ovom forumu/temi jako potrebna.
Ovo mi je prvi postavljeni post ikad.  :Smile:  Elem, da ne duzim jer ce i onako biti malo poduzi.
Imala sam spontani krajem 2009.god.( rana trudnoca 5/6 sedmica...sve ok podnjela, jednostavno sam to gledala kao "prirodna selekcija" ). 
Dragi i ja udarnicki radimo od 3.mj na bebi. Menga mi kasni jedan dan ( inace mi je ciklus malo neredovan, od 28-35, 35 dana jako rijetko, jednom u godini ). 
Dakle danas mi je 31.dan., sto ne znaci da mi kasni, to se ja vodim samo da mi je ciklus 30 dana.  :Smile: 
Posljednih sedam dana imam zgaravicu, blagu mucninu ( zadnja 2 dana nemam ni zgaravicu ni mucninu, samo idem piskiti svako malo ). 
Nisam mogla izdrzati pa sam danas na poslu uradila test oko 15h - PrimaStik ( tako nekako se zove, bacila sam kutiju ), a inace sam prije samo koristila Clearblue.
Test je bio negativan i nije se nista u drugom prozorcicu naziralo. 
Bila sam ubjedjena da ce pokazati +, i kada sam vidjela da je -, nisam se razocarala, nego sam jednostavno bila sokiran jer sam UBJEDJENA da sam trudna. Nikada do sada nisam dovodila u pitanje da li je test ispravan ili nije, a buduci da mi je ovo prvi put da koristim neki drugi test, prvo mi je palo na pamet da je neispravan. Naravno, zelja za bebom je ogromna, ali smatram da ne umisljam. Ne znam kako bih vam to opisala.
Elem po drugi put ( doslo mi je da vam se otvorim, jer je puno laske pricati s vama, nego da se otvaram nekome ko nije u istom filmu, a ne zelim porodicu da opterecujem sa ovim stvarima....cisto da ne brinu oko toga da li sam opterecena ili ne itd.)...hahahaha mislim da nikad necu zavrsiti ovaj post, izvinite, odlutam.
Elem po treci put i nadam se posljednji  :Smile: , da li mislite da sam rano uradila test?
Ako se ispostavi da nisam trudna, kako racunate plodne dane sa tim tracicam?
Pomozite mi malo oko ovih vasih skracenica dpo, mm,....pretpostavljam sta je, ali ipak bih voljela da mi neko malo pojasni.
Izvinite jos jednom ako sam pretjerala i okolokole i nikako do srzi doci. :D
Uzmite samo u obzir da mi je prvi pu da pisem, pa sam se ufurala da moram biti malo opsirnija i malo se detaljnije pretstaviti.... :D

HVALA PUNO SVIMA STO STE ME SASLUSALE - cak mi je i ovo bilo dovoljno.  :Wink:

----------


## amanda25

Prvo, pozdrav svima! nova sam ovdje. Danas sam kupila prvi test na trudnoću, u životu! Uzela neki Sign-Test, rekla mi u ljekarni da ga radim ujutro. Danas sam trebala dobiti, još nisam i molim Boga da ne dobijem do sutra ujutro! Do sada sam imala menst. 28-30 dana, tako da danas je taj 28. E sad, na testu piše da otkriva i 3 do 5 dana prije očekivane menst. pa me zanima, da li da ga napravim već sutra ujutro ili da pričekam još i taj 30. dan, ako ne dobijem? mada vec sad me kopka da ga napravim!  Molim savjete! Ovo mi je prvi put da pokušavam ostati trudna, u braku smo 2mj. i odlučili smo prestati paziti  :Smile:

----------


## Nives

amanda, to je tvoja odluka. testovi nekada ne pokazu ispravno, ako se rade prerano, rizik postoji da pokazu negativno i kada si trudna.
ali ipak je bolje da ti otklone sumnju, ukoliko jesi trudna. ja bih napravila test 31. dana ujutru  :Smile:

----------


## kajaznam

pozdrav svima! muz i ja smo ovaj mjesec poceli raditi na bebici, imam uredne cikluse, sve 5, osim mozda kaj ginekologica sumnja da mi je jedan jajovod zacepljen. poslije ovulacije sam skoro svaki dan testirala one lh trakice, niti jednom nisam dobila NISTA. danas, tj prije pola sata sam opet testirala jednu jer sam procitala da pozitivna moze biti znak trudnoce ako se radi poslije ovulacije. i pozitivna je. kaj da mislim?

----------


## BubaMara -.-

Poštovanje moje buduće, i one koje već jesu mame...jao, kako to mama lijepo zvuči!!!
Vidim prema pročitanim postovima da nas ovdje ima dosta novih, i sve bi htjele znati isto...da li smo trudne!?!
Jao, ja još nebi trebala osjećati nikakve simptome jer sam s mužićem posao obavila tek prije točno tjedan dana, a ja si zabrijavam simptome koje imaju trudnice u zadnjem tromjesječju!!!  :Cool:   Gdi sam ja od testova!!! A još smo k tome i dosta prije ovulacije (koju sam si ja na neki dosta šlampav način izračunala) imali odnos do sretnog završetka za mog mužića!!! ...inače, prvi put u braku... ajd, jadan da i to doživi!!!  :Wink: )
I tako, i ja brijem da bi mogla biti, al to još nemogu znat barem 10-15 dana!  :Sad: (
...a ja si sada upravo izmjerila temperaturu...i inače nikad nemam višu od 36,5 a sada je 37,4...jučer i danas sam pojela čevapa u lepinji koliko ih nikad u životu nisam, i još bi, a prije mi nisu uopće ništa posebnog predstavljale!!!
...mandarine nemogu jest jer mi imaju okus na šipak, a dosad bile najbolje... (a možd ovi u voćarni imaju novog dobavljača)
...dobro, živčane ispade nemogu navest kao neki novi simptom,...
...al' baš bi bilo ok kad bi svi ti simptomi bili oni pravi, a ne moje zabrijavanje...  :Undecided:

----------


## DoricaKa

Molim vaaas za poooomoc, molim Vas da nekome ne bude mrkso procitati



31.12. ujutru sam imala nezasticeni spolni odnos, prvi put inace .. koji je trajao vrlo kratko, svega 3-4 minute (prekinula sam jer je bilo bez zastite) Decko kaze da nije svrsio u mene! Posljednjih dana sam se toliko bojala trudnoce, da sam kao primjetila na sebi neke simptome (klasicne grceve u stomaku kao i pred menstruaciju, bol u ledjima (donji dio), cudnog osjecaja suhoce koji sam ja sebi interpretirala kao simptom o kojem sam citala - cudni metalni okus u ustima, mnogo sam spavala). Jucer, dana 12. 01. sam uradila kucni test ali ne na jutarnju mokracu nego popodne i pokazao je negativni rezultat. Odmah sam uradila i drugi, Ne znam zasto, kada sam citala da se visina hormona HCG obnavlja svakih 48 sati, ali valjda od silnog straha.. Kada sam pogledala navecer prvi test, pojavila se blijeda crta, znaci nakon otprilike 5 sati sam pogledala taj test opet, i pojavila se ta blijeda crta.. Kada sam tek pravila test, u roku onih 5-10 preporucenih minuta nije je sigurno bilo! Sada ne znam kada se pojavila izmedju ovih 5sati.. Odlucila sam praviti test opet nakon 48sati i to na jutarnju mokracu.. Medjutim, danas popodne sam dobila Menstruaciju. Nemam zapisane menstruacije (nakon ovoga znam da hocu) ali nije mi kasnila, znam po drugaricama i nekim dogadjanjima drugim da sam prethodnu dobila izmedju 15-17 decembra. (znaci za test je bilo malo prerano) Uglavnom imam redovite cikluse svaki mjesec, osjetim kada cu dobiti, pa iz tog razloga ne biljezim cikluse (nisam sexualno aktivna, pa me plodni dani nisu zanimali.. DO JEDNOM!) Znam da je moguce da se pojavljuje krvarenje a da sam ustvari trudna, pa me zanima Vase misljenje, koliko mozete dati na osnovu ovako nabacnih informacija ?!

----------


## beilana

*doricaKa* pozitivnim testom se smatra ona linija koja se javi unutar 10 minuta, sve ostalo su evaporacijske linije, iliti negativan test, iako se nekim curama na početku trudnoče javila crtica čak i nakon par sati. ja ti savjetujem da uradiš test sa prvim jutarnjim urinom da otkloniš sve sumnje

----------


## DoricaKa

beliana, hvala mnogo na brzom odgovoru prethodne sedmice, mnogo  :Smile: 

Meni evo menga zavrsila, opet sam se bojala! Glupa psiha aaaa! Sad am sebi opet umisljala da je slabijeg intenziteta nego inace, krv svjetlije boje.. Kao i uvijek do sada zavrsila je blagim smjejdim iscjetkom, odnosno sukrvicom.
Jutros sam evo ponovila test, kako si mi i preporucila jutarnjom mokracom.. test je hvala Bogu, negativan.. Unutar 20min evo nista, nadam se da necu vratiti se doma poslije faksa i opet ugledati kakvu blijedu, Ne mogu citavu torturu opet.. Sad znam pamet u glavu, Boze  samo ne opet ovolika neizvjesnost..
Sad konacno mogu biti mirna ?

Hvala jos jednom forumasicama!  I od sveg srca vama koje zelite zelim plusice, sigurna sam kako cete biti super mame.. Sretno od srca stvarno!  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

ne brini, da si T sad bi ti crta bila već itekako debela i vidljiva nakon par sekundi.

----------


## meg22

pozz, cure.....jeste radile možda gravindex? kakva su iskustva s tim? pitam jer me dr poslala na to, sutra će bit nalazi.....

----------


## pirica

radila sam prima stick test i u prve 3 min nije bilo crtice zaključila sam da je neg. i spremila ga u torbu, nakon 45min ga pogledam, a na njemu jasno vidljiva druga crtica u boji kao i kontrolna.
imam li se ćemu nadat ili je to evaporacijska?

ujutro vadim betu

----------


## Suzzy

ma vidim li ja to dobro?! *pirice*  :Very Happy:  
nisam nikad doživjela evapor. tak da ne znam razliku. koji ti je dpo?

----------


## pirica

> ma vidim li ja to dobro?! *pirice*  
> nisam nikad doživjela evapor. tak da ne znam razliku. koji ti je dpo?


12dnt i lagano krvarim, beta je trebala bit u petak, ali radi brljanja sam išla napravit test

----------


## Suzzy

ne kužim se baš u testove nakon transfera, je li moguće da bude tako tamna kao kontrolna 12dnt? 
i ja sam lagano krvarila u obje trudnoće, prva 3 mjeseca tako da ti mogu samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

nije tamna kao kontrolna nego je roze boje

----------


## mare41

pirice, a da sad odeš privatno po betu? nalaz bude za sat vremena

----------


## pirica

> pirice, a da sad odeš privatno po betu? nalaz bude za sat vremena


ne mogu izać s posla, grrrr
idem sutra

----------


## Suzzy

> pirice, a da sad odeš privatno po betu? nalaz bude za sat vremena


 :Klap:  pa da... znam da ja bih!


a joj.... bljak... reci da ti nije dobro

----------


## mare41

hm, neki vade krv i popodne :Smile: , nadam se da nisi prestala s utrićima, držim fige!

----------


## pirica

> hm, neki vade krv i popodne, nadam se da nisi prestala s utrićima, držim fige!


 a gurnula ih jutros, šta ću

----------


## Indi

> radila sam prima stick test i u prve 3 min nije bilo crtice zaključila sam da je neg. i spremila ga u torbu, nakon 45min ga pogledam, a na njemu jasno vidljiva druga crtica u boji kao i kontrolna.
> imam li se ćemu nadat ili je to evaporacijska?
> 
> ujutro vadim betu



Evaporacijska je sivkasta, kao da si olovnom olovkaom lagano povukla. :Wink: 
Držim fige da brljanje stane i da sve bude za 5 ~~~~~~~~~

I Suzzy, tek sad vidim tvoj potpis, tj. drugi u nizu  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Pirice, samo da ti malo  ~~~~~~~~~ i držim fige da je crtica bila u pravu  :Smile: ! 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
takav test je bio meni s prvom cukrom  :Yes: 
bjež s posla, na mirovanje  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> takav test je bio meni s prvom cukrom 
> bjež s posla, na mirovanje


neću previše u OT da se pujica ne ljuti, ali tebe sam je danas 1000 puta sjetila

----------


## pirica

17,07 biokemijska

----------


## Suzzy

> 17,07 biokemijska


Uf...  :Love:  baš mi je žao




> I Suzzy, tek sad vidim tvoj potpis, tj. drugi u nizu


Šta ćeš, krenulo me  :Grin:

----------


## ivanameh29

Curke bok

Nova sam na forumu...
Kasnila mi je menstruacija 8 dana, bradavice su mi bile izrazito upaljene i bolne...i jutros sam odlucila napraviti test za trudnocu i u roku pola minute pokazale se druga taman crta...
Radili smo na djetetu tek tri mjeseca...trebam li se radovati ili??? U ponedjeljak svakako idem kod ginekologa odma u jutro

----------


## sanja25

evo i ja sam nova,kasni mi 9 dana,napravila test gravignost mini u subotu ujutro tj. na 6-7 dan od očekivane menge,i bio je negativan,što dalje?menge i dalje nema,dal mi preporučujute neki drugi,osjetljiviji test?

----------


## Shadow87

bok svima!
evo i ja sam nova ovdje ali i općenito na forumu ove teme...

dakle, inače mi je menga jako redovita. prošli mjesec mi je kasnila 5-6 dana i krajala dan kraće. ovaj mjesec, evo kasni mi 6 dana, nemam uobičajenog iscjetka kao inače prije menge, a bradavice su mi jako upaljene i bolne i primjetila sam da su mi i grudi malo veće... 
prijateljica mi je dobivala mengu prva 4 mjeseca trudnoće pa se pitam je li i kod mene taj slučaj...
naručena sam kod ginekologa 27.4. ali jako sam nestrpljiva i razmišljam o kućnom testu.
koji je vaš savjet? radit kućni test i koji, ili ? imam li razloga sumnjati na trudnoću?

ps.- suprug i ja smo sve prepustili slučaju, imamo odnose u prosjeku svaki drugi dan, pa kad se primi, primi se..  :Wink:

----------


## Pax

bilo koji test će pokazati ako ti već 6 dana kasni,i skupi i jeftini.sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

sve sto je Pax rekla i sretno i od mene  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow87

Pax, Calista, hvala vam! Držite fige jer se nadamo da će biti pozitivan!
Kupila sam Gravignost MIDI, ujutro ću napravit test pa javim..  :Smile: ))

----------


## Shadow87

testić napravljen! dvije jasne crtice su se vidjele nakon 3 minute! presretni smo! <3

----------


## Calista

Shadow87  :Very Happy: cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pax

Čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## Shadow87

Hvala cure!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## seceruuu

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam i sinoć smo krenuli u akciju, trebaju mi linkovi odakle naručujete jeftinije i pouzdane testove za trudnoću?
Joj da sam bar trudna, koliko dugo nakon odnosa mogu napraviti rani test za trudnoću?

----------


## Nitenaja

*seceruuu* ja vjerujem da barem dva dana prije očekivane menstruacije,no ako je do začeća došlo kasnije,neke curke tek i kad im je kasnila nisu imale još + na testu, ovisi o ovulaciji u ciklusu.

----------


## priscila

Test kupiš u ljekarni, raspon cijena je šarolik, ali oni skuplji nisu ništa bolji od jeftinijih...

Test radiš otprilike u vrijeme kad bi trebala dobiti menstruaciju.

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## lapaca

da li mi netko može reći gdje se u zagrebu, u kojoj ljekarni može kupiti sign test za trudnoću?

tražila sam na nekoliko mjesta međutim bez uspjeha 

hvala :Smile:

----------


## seceruuu

opet ja...kupila sam intim plus test i evo dva dana prije MM sam ga radila i bio je veliki -  ....tako sam tužna, a majke skoro sve simptome sam imala, od silne želje sve sam si umislila, koliko je jaka ta psiha....

----------


## anabela

da vam javim iskustvo moje kolegice... kasnila 10 dana, test pozitivan. Za dva dana prokrvari. napravi novi test, negativan. Pođe u ginekologa, nema trudnoće, niti je bilo. Krvarenje obična menstruacija. Toliko o tome da test 'ne može pogriješiti'.

----------


## mare41

anabela, to se zove biokemijska trudnoća (najvjerojatnije), da je radila beta HCG-tek bi on pokazao da li se radilo o tome, ne kaže se bez razloga da nema lažno pozitivnih testova, samo lažno negativnih (mi na potpomognutoj to predobro znamo).

----------


## niki29

Može pomoć? kasni mi 7 dana,ciklus mi je svaki 25.dan,nekad se zna desit da dobijem 2 dana prije ili 2 dana poslije. Jutros sam napravila SIGN test i pojavila se samo jedna roza crtica,što bi značilo da nisam trudna. Neznam šta da mislim??

----------


## Sani1612

Mene muči jedna stvar, naime imam osjećaj da sam trudna, i to me prati pa valjda od ovulacije. Jučer popodne sam napravila test grav.midi i nakon jedno 2 min on je pokazao slabo vidljivu crticu. Radi se o 10 dpo. I sad sam ja van sebe, jer nisam tak nešto očekivala i pitam se dali je moguće da je ipak lažno pozitivan?

----------


## mare41

Sani, još nismo vidjeli lažno pozitivne testove :Smile: , pričekaj još 2-3 dana i crta će biti deblja.

----------


## Sani1612

Javljam da test nije lažno pozitivan jer je danas plus puno tamniji. I eto sad sam sva isprepadana.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Budi sretna!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

Moze li mi netko tocno reci sto znaci i kako se cita mjerna jedinica s testa za trudnocu - mlU???

Imam test osjetljivosti od 10 mlU.

Sani1612, koje je osjetljivosti bio tvoj test kad si ga radila 10 dpo i pokazao je crticu?

----------


## MMK

Mislim da većina testova je osjetljivih na 25 nečega, tj. kada bi beta bila 25 ( iz krvi) test iz urina bi bio pozitivan.
Taj tvoj je "osjetljiviji".

Meni je taj test koji reaguje na 25 ( internetska trakica) 12 dpo. pokazala plus.

----------


## Sani1612

Čini mi se da je bio 25, meni je pokazao ultra brzo, mislim da je do ovulacije ipak došlo prije sredine ciklusa

----------


## donna

meni je danas tek dan nakon očekivane M ali pričekala bih još dan-dva do testa  :Smile:

----------


## nevenera

meni je pokazao clearblue, 21 dc, jako blijeda crtica.

----------


## tina2701

> Moze li mi netko tocno reci sto znaci i kako se cita mjerna jedinica s testa za trudnocu - mlU???
> 
> Imam test osjetljivosti od 10 mlU.
> 
> Sani1612, koje je osjetljivosti bio tvoj test kad si ga radila 10 dpo i pokazao je crticu?


..ja sam imala takav o 1o mIU i pokazao mi je pozitivno na 9 dpo...a prvi puta mi je pokazao tek na 12 dpo...isti testt...Wondfo...

ovisi o tome koji dan ti je bila implantacija...jer se nakon nje ß hcg počinje lučiti---i onda je test detektira..

----------


## kitty

cure, gdje ste nabavile taj test koji reagira na 10 mIU i kako se točno zove?

----------


## crna ovca

kitty, kupila sam ga na Njuskalu. Mislim da je jedan oko 7,50 kn.

----------


## lasada

Javljam se jer sam u laganom bunilu ? :Smile: 
Prvi dan zadnje menge bio je 21.09.2011. a MM je svršio u mene 11. dan ciklusa, tj. jedan dan prije početka ovulacije.
Sljedeća menzis je trebala doći jučer.
Ja se osjećam čudno, nisam još radila test makar ga imam kod kuće, želim drugo dijete a MM baš i ne toliko, samo ako se desi.
Nestrpljiva sam ali osjećam neke žmarce u jajnicima i imam malo prozirne sluzi na dnevnom ulošku.
Znam da moram čekati barem tjedan dana da napravim test ili da dođe menga ali sam se htjela utješiti ovdje baš na ovoj temi.
Mama Sanja :X

----------


## Franny

draga *lasada*, slobodno nam se pridruži na pdf Odbrojavanje. tamo ćeš naći puno utjehe i podrške  :Kiss: . najbolje da se testiraš dan nakon izostanka M ili na 16. dan posloje ovulacije (DPO), čisto da budeš sigurna i da se smiriš, pa makar i rezultat bio nepovoljan za tebe.  :Kiss:

----------


## MMK

Draga lasada neka ti bude sretno, mislim da bi ti mogli čestati.

Zašto trebaš čekati 7 dana od potencijalnog dana M. Većina današnjih testova kod klasičnog ciklusa i O pokazuje + u slučaju T već na dan očekivane M ili 2-3 dana prije.
Meni u sve 3 T pokazao internetski test + 2 dana prije očekivane M.

Hajde ti uradi testić, pa da ti čestitamo i radujemo se s tobom.

----------


## lasada

*Franny*, pogledat ću pdf Odbrojavanje.
*MMK*, svugdje na info na netu piše savjet da se najranije trudnoća može utvrditi 8-mi dan nakon izostanka M.
Meni je danas 30-ti dan ciklusa, (računam od prvom dana zadnje menge 21.09.2011).g.
Kao i info da je najbolje napraviti test ujutro sa prvom mokraćom pa sam ja mislila pričekati, sada ne znam dal da čekam koliko još dana ili da test uradim ujutro sutra.
Ipak sam dala u ljekarni 50 kuna za PRIMA STICK test.
Čujemo se sutra u ovo doba, pusa svima :X

----------


## nermina_

lijep pozdrav svima. nova sam ovdje i imam jednu dilemu. naime, moji ciklusi nikada nisu bili redovni, traju izmedju 22 i 26 dana. prvi put kad sam zatrudnila ciklus mi je trajao 22 dana i zaista porodila sam se 7 dana ranije. dakle ovulacija je bila 8 dan ciklusa. vec tri mjeseca radimo na drugoj bebi, posto sam i prvi put kad sam ostala trudna a i drugi koji se zavrsio spontanim u 10 sedmici zatrudnila odmah iz prve, ova tri mjeseca nisam pratila ovulaciju uopste misleci da ce i ovaj put mozda upaliti iz prve kao predhodnih puta. medjutim nije uspjelo pa sam ovaj mjesec pocela sa trakicama za ovulaciju. i tako se meni pokazu dvije crtice na ovulacijskoj trakici iste boje odmah po zavrsetku mjesecnice dakle 7. dan ciklusa. ok bili smo aktivni, ali ja uradim test i sutradan i prekosutra itd ali svaki dan vec 7 dana na ovulacisjkom testu dvije debele linije. nije mi to bilo jasno pa potrazim na netu da li je neko imao slicno iskustvo i sta to znaci. i tako nadjem da se nekim zenima to desavalo kada su bile trudne. kontam, nigdje veze ali et hajd da uradim test na trudnocu. uradim ultra osjetljivi test koji je osjetljiv na 10 mlU i pokaze mi jako jako blijedu drugu crticu. to je bilo juce, jutros ponovim test i ponovo jako jako blijeda crtica. neznam sta da mislim. trebala bih dobiti najranije 29.10.2011 ( dakle za 7 dana) a najkasnije 02.11.2011. (za 11 dana) malo me boli stomak i grudi su mi pomalo osjetljive ali neracunam previse na te simptome jer znam da ih vrlo lako moze proizvesti psiha. sta vi mislite? jako sam zbunjena, bila bih jako zahvalna na bilo kakvom odgovoru.
pozzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Shania

Pozdrav svima..

Moram "progovoriti" jer ću poludjeti od išćekivanja..

Fulala sam opasno i krivo izračunala ciklus, uvjerena da trebam dobiti sutra...a trebala sam* jučer,* Inače mi je ciklus savršeno točan, 28 dan.

Prošlo je 4 mj od biokemijske..9 mj našeg truda 

Sada sam M. poslala u ljekarnu, gravignost negativan...popodne mi se pojavilo smedjkasto mrljanje, stavila sam uložak no krvarenja  nema..

Nemam neke simptome jer inače već imam doktorat od onih umišljenih....jako sam tužna i plačljiva i lagana bol u trbuhu...ali to sve pripisujem velikoj želji za djetetom.

Ima još nade zar ne???? Ipak sam test radila navečer i preko dana popila valjda 2 l vode i čaja jer sam užasno žedna

----------


## Pepe2

ima li tko trakicu testa viška? hitno mi treba...

----------


## bubekica

curke,
dal je neka od vas imala iskustva s clearblue testom koji je pokazao jaaaaako tanku okomitu liniju? koji je bio ishod? hvala

----------


## Mary123

Ćao curke....Molim vas za pomoć...Inače dobijem mengu svakog 23 do 25 u mjesecu,a danas je već 28 i nje još uvijek nema...Danas ujutro sam napravila test ali se pojavila samo jedna crtica,šta znači da nisam trudna.Ja i suprug planiramo bebu već više od dvije godine....ali neuspješno.Sada trenutno idemo po Petrovoj,s menom je sve ok ali suprugov spermiogram je slab....Možemo imati djece ali je pitanje kada će se dogoditi.Šta da radim dalje???Inače kad sam trebala dobiti uvijek sam htjela dobiti bar jedan prišt na licu,grudi su me htjele boliti,a sada ništa...Jedino šta me danas jako leđa bolila,neznam jesu bubrezi ili baš leđa od stajanja na poslu....Molim savjet!Hvala punoooo unaprijed!

----------


## Nives

Mary123, ja sam otisla ljekaru zbog slicnog problema pre vise od godinu dana (samo sto je meni m. kasnila celi tjedan). njen savjet je bio da sacekam jos jedan tjedan i ponovim test, ukoliko u medjuvremenu ne dobijem m. 

ako ne dobijem i test je i dalje negativan, rekla mi je da trebam kod nje opet doci, da mi prepise ljekove za izazivanje m. 

ali rekla je i da vjeruje da to nece biti potrebno, jer se iznimno cesto dogadja da m. ponekada zakasni zbog stresa. ili jednostavno u zakazni u ciklusu u kojem nije bilo ovulacije (a takav se dogodi u prosijeku jedan godisnje, ako se ne varam). dakle, nemoj se brinuti. 

ponovi test ali tek za 2-3 dana (ako do tada ne dobijes), to ti je moj savjet.

----------


## Mary123

Ok...hvala....ak ne dođe do ponedjeljka budem napravila ponovno test.A tako bi htjela da bude pozitivan,nestrpljiva sam...Samo mi je jednom kasnila 5 dana i to pred više od dvije godine..ujutro sam bila napravila test a popodne dobila.A sve do sada su mi menge bile redovite,znači uvijek 23 il 25 u mjesecu..

----------


## nanica85

Imam jedno pitanje :
s obzirom da mi ciklus nije bas uvijek redovan (policistični jajnici), tri mjeseca na 28 dana pa onda M nema mjesec dana, nisam bas davala previše pažnje na to. Medjutim zadnja M mi je bila od 29.11. do 07.12 . i danas je jos nema. Prvi test sam napravila pred mjesec i pol i bio je negativan, mislila sam da je mozda rano pa sam ponovila opet jučer ali isto je negativan , a ja se osjecam cudno . Možda samo zato što bi htjela
Ne znam, u ponedjeljak sam naručena za pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.
U prvoj trudnoći su me grudi jaaako bolile i da toga nije bilo ne bi ni znala da sam trudna. Sada kao da ih osjetim ali nije tako jako, kao da me zasvrbe ali ne često, umornija sam kroz dan, a kad zaspim samo bi spavala, jedem super, jede mi se odjednom često tvrdi sir i nesto slanije...ali to ne mora nista značiti....trbuh, kao da sam napuhnuta , ne znam mozda je to sve zbog toga sto je kolegica trudna pa bih i ja podsvjesno voljela opet. Inače stitimo se tako da prekinemo direktan snošaj u mene
Eh, sad kako ne mogu dočekat ponedjeljak koja su vasa mišljenja?

----------


## bubekica

draga *nanica* mislim da ces se svakako morati strpiti do pregleda u ponedjeljak. s obzirom da su testovi negativni, osobno sumnjam da je trudnoca u pitanju. izostanak M kod policisticnih jajnika nije rijedak slucaj, sto znas i iz vlastitog iskustva. dobro je sto si se narucila na pregled kako bi doktor vidio u kojem su stanju tvoji jajnici, odnosno da se nije nesto pogorsalo s obzirom da M toliko dugo nema. razumijem osluskivanje svakog simptoma (imam pcos i radim na bebici) i tvoju zelju za bebicom, ali meni je recimo trbuh bio cesto napuhan kad nisam bila na pilulama zbog toga sto su mi ciste radile probleme. izgledala sam kao trudnica. bolne grudi takodjer. koji test si radila? svaka cura ovdje ce ti reci - ako zelis biti 100% sigurna - idi vaditi hormon bhcg ili budi strpljiva do pregleda. sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## nanica85

*Bubekica* radila sam intim plus testove.

----------


## bubekica

Problem kod neredovitih M je nemogucnost racunanja ovulacije, stoga nikad ne mozes znati dal je mozda bilo prerano za test. Znam dosta takvih primjera, da cure trudnocu otkriju kad su vec u 4 mj. trudnoce.

----------


## nanica85

Ja bih to jako voljela  :Smile:  a vidjeti ćemo sve u ponedjeljak. Meni je jedino cudno sto mi nikad nije toliko kasnila...a nisam sad pod nekim stresom, dapače manje nego prije.

----------


## trantincica

Cure pogledajte moj avatar!!! Jel vi vidite ono sto ja vidim???? Dali se radovati????

----------


## Beti3

Da.

----------


## bubekica

*tratincice* cestitam!!!!!

----------


## neli1

Seceruuu,

Test možeš napraviti najranije 4 dana prije očekivane menstrucije s testom clearblue digital (60-ak kn)..

ja radila danas (m trebala doć u srijedu ) i pozitivan!!!

]Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam i sinoć smo krenuli u akciju, trebaju mi linkovi odakle naručujete jeftinije i pouzdane testove za trudnoću?
Joj da sam bar trudna, koliko dugo nakon odnosa mogu napraviti rani test za trudnoću?[/QUOTE]

----------


## trantincica

Ja sam u mpo vodama pa me strah radovati se...

----------


## bubekica

koja je prednost digitalnog clearblue nad obicnim? trebam nekog s iskustvom  :Smile:  mene ovaj obicni izludjuje.

----------


## neli1

> koja je prednost digitalnog clearblue nad obicnim? trebam nekog s iskustvom  mene ovaj obicni izludjuje.


Bubekica,

Kod digitalnog nema očitavanja crtice-JSNO SE POKAŽE NA EKRANU PLUS IL MINUS, a ovaj pokaže i kolko si dugo trudna otprilike

međutim, ono radi čega sam ja uzela clearblue digital je taj da se može raditi 4 dana prije izostanka M, ja radila 4 dana i bio vrlo jasan plus..ostali se pretežno rade na dan izostanka M

----------


## bubekica

A ja bas citala da je digitalni bolje radit nakon izostanka... Znam u teoriji prednost zbog izvedbene razlike, al pitam zbog psihe  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Digitalni, barem ovi sto ja imam, pokazu Pregnant ili Not Pregnant pa nema mjesta za zabune bilo kakve vrste.

----------


## Zara1

meni je najobicniji test s ebaya (za par kuna) pokazao + 4 dana prije M ili 24 DC...

ove sam uzimala http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRIVATE-25...item231a1241f2

----------


## bubekica

meni se nekako cini da je s digitalnim testom stvar manje u mojim rukama - mozda on ne vidi crticu koju bih ja vidjela  :Laughing: 
svaki test, najjeftiniji i najlosiji moze pokazat trudnocu rano, isto kao sto i najskuplji i najosjetljiviji ne mora. sve smo to apsolvirale.

----------


## Sonja29

jooooj bubi :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Svi moji testovi su redovno pokvareni.   :Joggler:

----------


## Wannabemummy

Cure, super ste, sad cu ja pitati nesto  :Smile:  22.03. bila na pregledu i ginic mi rekao da je upravo ovulacija! Naravno, trudili smo se da imamo bebicu! To bi znacilo da je danas 12.dan i ne mogu docekati napraviti test da vidimo !!!! I s obzirom da to jako zelimo jos vise nervoze ima u iscekivanju!

----------


## bubekica

*wannabemummy* ako jutros vec nisi napravila test, sutra probaj, mislim da nije prerano, obzirom na statistike  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Beti3

> Svi moji testovi su redovno pokvareni.


Nisu svi, nisu... :Wink:

----------


## bucka

ja više ne radim testove nego odmah idem vadit betu

----------


## ani01

Pozdrav
Imam problem.zadnju M sam imala 13.03,a 25tog odnos s momkom i on je svršija u mene.27og  je bila ovulacija.radila sam test jucer i bija je -.muka mi je,gadi mi se kava,temperatura vec 5 dana 37.3,glava puca,nervozna... Sta mislite jesam li prerano napravila test i postoji li mogucnost da sam trudna?inace mi je ciklus normalan,svako 28 dana.hvala

----------


## Nives

*ani01*, definitivno je prerano. ponovi test tek 1-2 dana pred ocekivanu m.

za utjehu, ovi simptomi (gadjenje, temperatura, nervoza) su prerani (obicno se javljaju malo kasnije), tako da mislim da je velika vjerojatnoca da si ih umislila.

----------


## špelkica

Trebam jedan savjet, menstruacija mi kasni 9 dana, prije dva dana sam napravila test (primastick) i bio je negativan. Nikad mi nije tolkio kasnila menstruacija i nemam pojma da li bi to značilo da su se hormoni zbrčkali? Je li imala koja od vas takvo iskustvo?

----------


## Beti3

Naravno. Mogu se hormoni zbrčkati, ali može se i test zbrčkati.

Imaš još kakve simptome? Umor, pospanost, osjetljive grudi, gađenje ili mučnine? 

Najbolje bi ti bilo vaditi betu, ako imaš gdje. Ili čekati još jedan tjedan pa će se i na ultrazvuku vidjeti što treba.

Želim da ti bude baš ono što želiš...

----------


## špelkica

Hvala na odgovoru. Stalno kopam po netu u potrazi za razlozima, ova neizvjesnost me ubija. Vadila sam hormone još u veljači i nisu bili baš naj, ali sam onda dobila na vrijeme. Simptoma nemam posebnih osim tog izostanka, to je totalni sf za mene. Nisam bila pod stresom, osjećala sam se odlično kak već dugo nisam. Znam da je najpametnije ići doktoru, samo ko će dočekat taj utorak popodne (mislim problem je da se potajno nadam trudnoći i bojim se razočarati pa tražim razloge da se uvjerim da ipak nije trudnoća). Ako je, stvarno bi bilo čudo!

----------


## Beti3

Čuda se događaju, zar ne? :Heart:

----------


## Jaomeni

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

Vidim koliko zelite postati mame, i to je zaista divno....Ali ne za mene  :Sad:  Imam tek 18 godina, ljuti me kad vidim koliko se zena trudi postati majke, a one koje to ne zele- jednostavno se desi  :Sad: .
Cijeli dan surfam panicno po netu i trazim odgovore, neki me utjese, neki me zabrinu jos vise....Vec dva dana ne spavam,razmisljam samo o tome.

Ugl. da predjem na stvar.

Ja i decko prakticiramo sex s prekinutim snosajem. Zadnji odnos smo imali na moj plodan dan (bar ja tako mislim,kako sam sebi u glavi izracunala),trebala sam dobit mjesecnicu 07.04. ako racunam da mi ciklus traje 28 dana, s tim da mi je prosli trajao 33,nikad nije tocan....znaci varira od 28-35 dana.....
Kasni mi 7 dana, danas ujutro sam radila test s primastickom odmah u 10 sekundi se pojavio samo kontrolni ,proslo je 5 minuta i onda sam zapazila vrlo tanku i jedva primjetnu crticu na testnom kruzicu.Za nekih 20-ak minuta ona se pojacala..
Bila sam izvan sebe, otisla sam u ljekarnu i kupila jos jedan test, clearblue od 30 kn...Napravila sam i on mi se pokazao kao negativan bez ikakve naznake na drugu crticu.....
Sta da radim ? sta mislite jesam trudna ili ne, je imao ko jos takvu situaciju? Uzmite u obzir da sam panicar, i pomislila sam na to da bih mogla bit trudna vec 28.dan kad su mi stvari trebale stici, i od tad sam stalno pod stresom i razmisljam o mogucoj trudnoci.... Dali on mozda ima veze s kasnjenjem.Jos uz to imam sve predsimptome da bu trebala dobit mjesecnicu.Bolne grudi,tu i tamo bol u trbuhu (jajnicima).

Znam da mi tu nije mjesto s ovakvim pitanjem, al stvarno sam ocajna i dobro bi dosao bilo kakav pozitivan odgovor.....

Hvala i Lp.

----------


## Beti3

Test trebaš očitati baš u određenom vremenu koje je na njemu navedeno. Nakon ovoliko dana kašnjenja trebala bi biti dobro vidljiva crtica ako je trudnoća u pitanju. Kod tebe je vjerojatno evaporacijska linija u pitanju.

A sad ću ti kao mama reći (nadajući se da će i mojoj kćeri to netko reći, ako ne bude mene slušala)- nemoj se igrati!

Postoje sigurni načini kontracepcije. Prekinuti snošaj to nije. To možeš prakticirati samo ako ti slučajna trudnoća neće biti problem. Inače-NE. Ili moraš dobro poznavati svoje tijelo pa imati prekinuti snošaj u danima koji nisu plodni, iako kod fertilne mlade žene skoro svaki dan može biti plodan. Tijelo nije matematika.

Kondom je najbolji izbor, ne smeta zdravlju a ipak je 96% siguran (da li sam dobro zapamtila postotak?)

----------


## Jaomeni

Duboko se nadam  :Smile:  Znaci smatrate da bi taj prvi mogao biti lazan,posto mi je drugi pokazao negativan rezultat?

Ponovit cu test jos u ponedjeljak da budem sigurna.
Nikad vise, obecala sam sebi da nema vise zezancije, sta meni treba da se svaki put kad trebam dobit stvari ovako brinem....

Hvala puno na odgovoru i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

> Čuda se događaju, zar ne?


Naravno, ja vjerujem u čuda! Svakako ću vam javiti ishod.

----------


## špelkica

Evo samo da javim, bila je lažna uzbuna, danas test opet negativan, počelo je već brljaviti smeđe tak da od toga ništa...

----------


## Beti3

:Sad:

----------


## buba klara

moze mi neko sumirati postove, jednostavno nemam vremena iscitavati sve stranice do sada: 
koji test je toliko osjetljiv da se moze napraviti prije datuma ocekivane menstruacije (cca 10 dana od ovulacije) i da se moze kupiti u ljekarni?

----------


## bubekica

*buba klara* clearblue se moze raditi 4 dana prije M, mislim da je pouzdanost nekih 50% - al ako je pozitivan, onda je pozitivan, moze biti samo lazno negativan. sretno!

----------


## buba klara

hvala!

----------


## Kaae

Jedni od najosjetljivijih su oni s neta,  male trakice poput LH traka, njihova osjetljivost je od 10-15 mIU.

----------


## lida28

Meni je danas 28 dan, menge nema, imam neki zuckasti iscjedak, test neg, ja bi bebuuu, ...!!!

----------


## Ruzhi

lida28: mogu samo reći - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink: 
ja sam tek 17 dc, ovo će mi biti najduža dva tjedna u životu (po već ne znam koji put  :Wink: )

----------


## lida28

ruzhi: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:  želim ti + za dva tjedna!

----------


## powerslave

Procitala sam sve uglavnom postove i ne znam jel iko bio sa slicnim problemom kao ja..
naime, kasni mi vec deseti dan.. prije 2 dana sam radila PrimaStick test i bio je negativan..
koristila sam se prekinutim snosajem, ali mislim da postoji mogucnost da sam ostala trudna.. (ovo ustvari govorim jer sam opcenito pesimist u zivotu)

PrimaStick test je 99% pouzdan.. trebao bi biti ispravan ustvari ?  :Sad:  pomozite..

----------


## Zara1

> Procitala sam sve uglavnom postove i ne znam jel iko bio sa slicnim problemom kao ja..
> naime, kasni mi vec deseti dan.. prije 2 dana sam radila PrimaStick test i bio je negativan..
> koristila sam se prekinutim snosajem, ali mislim da postoji mogucnost da sam ostala trudna.. (ovo ustvari govorim jer sam opcenito pesimist u zivotu)
> 
> PrimaStick test je 99% pouzdan.. trebao bi biti ispravan ustvari ?  pomozite..


ja mislim da nisi trudna, naruči se kod gin. možda je neki hormonalni poremečaj ili kakva cista na jajniku.

----------


## Daloria

ispricavam se odmah na pocetku sto cu biti luda i nepovezana ali znam da cete razumijeti. Danas mi je 2 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije. Jucer su mi stigli testovi za trudnocu koje sam narucila preko interneta. oni znate kad dobijete samo jedan mali tanki stapic. napravila sam test ujutro, cim sam se probudila. ona negativna crta bila je izrazito jaka i crvena a ona druga jako, jako slaba svjetlo roza. Razlika ogromna izmedju njih dvije. I nista, zbediram se jer evo pokusavamo vec duze vrijeme. Odem na posao. Dodjem na ovaj forum kad procitam 'ako nisi trudna onda linije uopce nema' a ja eto imam ali jako jako slabu. Prije nego sto izgubim cijeli dan na poslu s iscitavanjem, proucavanjem, i onim najgorim promjenama rasplozenja koji ovise o onome sto procitam na netu - a bacaju me od ekstaze do depresije, molim vas za iskren savjet ma koliko okrutan bio. Treba me prizemljiti. Jesam ili nisam? (p.s. da, nova sam ovdje)

----------


## Sonja29

daloria nitko ti od nas ne može garantirati dali si trudna ili ne..moje iskustvo sa testom je bilo 13 dnt. jedva vidljiva crtica koja je sutradan bila iste boje kao i kontrolna. Za dan,dva ponovi test pa ćeš znati ili ako ti se da odi vaditi betu!

----------


## Daloria

> daloria nitko ti od nas ne može garantirati dali si trudna ili ne..moje iskustvo sa testom je bilo 13 dnt. jedva vidljiva crtica koja je sutradan bila iste boje kao i kontrolna. Za dan,dva ponovi test pa ćeš znati ili ako ti se da odi vaditi betu!


Hvala, draga Sonja. Napravit cu test opet sutra ujutro. Procitala sam da taj test treba drzati u urinu do 15 sekundi a ja sam mozda 5.
Uglavnom, sad sam u onoj fazi traženja potvrde i ne mogu se maknuti s interneta. Našla sam i neku stranicu koja mi je dodatno raspirila optimizam. Ovo je stranica s pozitivnim testovima a moj je od mnogih bio za nijansu tamniji. http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com...cy-test12.html .... a kaj cu, jadna sam  :Wink:

----------


## bucka

ja bih u slučaju bilo kakvih nedoumica odmah išla vaditi betu

----------


## martinaP

Ja ne bih išla vaditi betu, ali ne bih niti bila u euforji - još. Sutra ujutro bih ponovila test, druga crtica bi trabala biti barem malo jasnije pozitivna.

----------


## MMK

Linija je linija.
I meni bila svijetla, jako 2 dana prije očekivane M.

Sretno
Zaboravih napisati da ta linija sada uveliko zeza ukućane.

----------


## Daloria

napravila sam opet test (u 16:30), dakle to je 13PO, držala 15 sekundi.

----------


## Kaae

Ako je crtica roza, a ovi internetski testovi svi manje-vise jesu, onda je bilo kakva crtica prava.

----------


## Daloria

ponovni pokusaj uploadanja slicice

----------


## pujica

Daloria, ne mozes uploadat slike na forum, mozes samo staviti link na njih

----------


## Sonja29

daloria evo ti moj e-mail vitez087@gmail.com pa pošalji sličicu da uporedim sa svojim

----------


## bubekica

*daloria* mozes uploadati sliku na npr. imageshack, pa postat link.

----------


## Daloria

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/931/13dpopm.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/13dpopm.jpg/ 

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/931/13dpopm.jpg

----------


## bubekica

*Daloria* to je definitivno pozitivan test! cestitam i sretno dalje! zovi doktoricu da potvrdis trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Daloria, to je CRTA i pol. Definitivno pozitivan test. Čestitam!

----------


## Daloria

hvala cure, divne ste! ja sam mislila da moraju biti iste boje. 
ne znam sto mi je sad ciniti. s obzirom da mi je danas tek 13 DPO, trebam cekati jos _par dana_ pa doktorici? odnosno ginekologu?
inace, nemam nikakve simptome...

----------


## Beti3

Ako se dobro osjećaš, nema bolova ni krvarenja, pričekaj da prođe bar 6 tjedana od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. Tek tada se vide otkucaji srca.
 No, možeš ići i prije, samo se nemoj čuditi ako ginekolog ne bude siguran da li je sve u redu, pa te naruči za 2 tjedna.

----------


## Daloria

Hvala, Beti. Jos cu napraviti 2 testa koliko mi ih je i ostalo u iduca 2 dana. Onda, ako sve bude u redu cekati 2 tjedna pa kod ginekologa.  

Malo sam u soku od danasnjeg dana. Hvala ovo forumu sto postoji i svima vama ovdje koji citate.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam, Daloria!

Testovi sljedecih par (ili puno) dana ti nece pokazati nista sto vec ne znas, niti ces preko njih znati je li sve u redu. Mozes vaditi betu ili otici ginekologu. Ja sam prvi put bila na 23 DPO i vidjeli su sve sto su trebali vidjeti, osim srca, naravno.

----------


## bubekica

*Daloria* ja bih nazvala doktoricu, rekla bih koji mi je dan ciklusa i da imam plusic na testu, mislim da ce te ona savjetovati sto dalje. neke cure nejdu ginekologu prije 7-8 tjedna (tad se vidi  :Heart: ), ja mislim da bih ja otisla odmah, al to je individualno.

----------


## Kaae

Kad UZV nije pretpotopni i kad dr zna sto radi, srce se vidi i sa oko 6 tjedana.

----------


## Sonja29

Čestitam Daloria! Ostalo su ti sve kaae,bubi i beti napisale.

----------


## Daloria

nazvala sam doktoricu, rekla joj da sam napravila jucer i danas svekupno 3 testa i da su sva 3 ista (ona slika koju sam uploadala). Pitala sam ju za vađenje bete - rekala je da nije potrebno jer je ovim testovima potvrđena trudnoća. Kod nje mogu doći na pregled za 7 do 10 dana od kašnjenja menstruacije. Pitala sam ju, ono što mene najviše brine trenutno - kako se čuvati da sve dobro prođe - rekla je da ne dižem ništa teško, da izbjegavam spolni odnos i da se ponašam normalno te da jedem normalno. Teško se ponašati normalno kad se brinem jako - brine me da stres na poslu i užasno me strah da ovo nije biokemijska trudnoća pa se ne želim veseliti s obzirom da je jako rano. 

(hvala Sonja29, Kaae, bubekica, Beti3..)

----------


## bubekica

*Daloria* ne mogu te utjesiti jer mislim da kad bih konacno ugledala plusic imala iste takve misli... isto tako mislim da na te stvari ne mozes utjecati. uzivaj u plusicu, to je postignuce, mazi trbuh i razmisljas o bebici  :Heart:

----------


## MMK

> nazvala sam doktoricu, rekla joj da sam napravila jucer i danas svekupno 3 testa i da su sva 3 ista (ona slika koju sam uploadala). Pitala sam ju za vađenje bete - rekala je da nije potrebno jer je ovim testovima potvrđena trudnoća. Kod nje mogu doći na pregled za 7 do 10 dana od kašnjenja menstruacije. Pitala sam ju, ono što mene najviše brine trenutno - kako se čuvati da sve dobro prođe - rekla je da ne dižem ništa teško, da izbjegavam spolni odnos i da se ponašam normalno te da jedem normalno. Teško se ponašati normalno kad se brinem jako - brine me da stres na poslu i užasno me strah da ovo nije biokemijska trudnoća pa se ne želim veseliti s obzirom da je jako rano. 
> 
> (hvala Sonja29, Kaae, bubekica, Beti3..)


Čestitam, i neka sve bude super.
A sada ću ti reći ono što mi je rekla, neka dobra duša s foruma, kada sam kukala i brinula se kao i ti.
Sada se brineš hoće li sve biti ok u T, pa ćeš se brinuti jel se sve razvilo kako treba, pa kako će proći porod, pa je li ima mlijeka dovoljno, pa da bebi ne padne i ne udari se, pa kad ima temperaturu pa....
Za svoje djetešce ćeš se brinuti do kraja života.

Još jednom želim mnogo sreće i smanji brigu i stres koliko možeš.

----------


## Daloria

*bubekica*, uskoro kad ti dođeš u tu fazu ja ću već točno znati što ti trebam reći tak da se veselim tome.  :Heart:  Ovo što je *MMK* napisala je istinito. Evo samo jučer prije nego što sam došla na ovaj forum bila sam sigurna da je test pokazao da nisam trudna pa me to brinulo. Kasnije me brinulo da li jesam tj. kako se točno očitava test a evo već danas me brinu nove brige. Da li mislite ako sutra odem do svoje doktorice opće prakse i ispričam joj sve ovo (moje brije na kvadrat) da li će mi dati barem dva dana bolovanja?  :Raspa:

----------


## Kaae

Daloria, ne trebaju ti dva dana bolovanja, vjerojatno niti jedan. Tako rano u trudnoci nema u principu ama bas nista sto mozes napraviti da bi nastetila trudnoci (mislim, ok, nemoj se bas sad poceti drogirati, piti ili pusiti ili otici na bungee jumping) ili da bi sprijecila biokemijsku ili bilo kakav drugi problem koji, eventualno, nastaje ovako rano. I da izvadis betu, znala bi jedino dupla li se, ili ne, a ni to nije uvijek jednoznacan odgovor. Moze se i ne duplati pravilno, a da sve bude u redu, ili se najpravilnije duplati, a da opet ne bude nista u redu. 

Pretpostavljam da ce ti doktorica dati i da provedes i cijelu trudnocu na bolovanju, ali to ti stvarno ne treba. MMK je dobro rekla, briga ne prestaje. Moram priznati da mi je bilo teze prvih par UZV-ova i prvih par tjedana nego sad, ali u principu ne brinem nista manje, vec je samo rijec o nekim drugacijim stvarima.

----------


## Optimisticna

Daloria poslusaj cure, doktoricu i pusti briju. Uzivaj. Pocni se brinuti kad ti dijete udje u pubertet. TO je problem.  :Smile:   Sretno!

----------


## Daloria

Hvala, Kaae, ne znas koliko si me sad zapravo smirila. 
Cetvrtak je dan kada sam u zadnjih nekoliko meseci svaki puta oko 13 h dobila i to nakon hrpu 'simptoma'. Uzela sam si zato danas dan kad ne idem na posao jer mi je danas 'taj' dan. Jednostavno svaki puta do sada sam dobila na poslu i dosta me to pogodilo a nemam takav posao da se mogu povuci u sebe nego se trebam praviti da je sve u redu. Uglavnom, nakon sad vec 4 pozitivna testa, jutrosnji jos malo tamniji od ostalih, mislim da bi me dotuklo skroz da dobijem danas na poslu tj. ne bi ni Meryl Streep mogla odglumit veseljakusu nakon toga  :Wink:  

Hvala, optimisticna, vidim da me cekaju prave brige samo da se prvo rijesim ovih malih.  :Smile: 

Htjela bi jos samo reci da nemam jos one 'prave simptome', znaci ne bole me grudi, ne osjecam jace mirise nego inace, ne gadi mi se hrana, ne povraca mi se. Umorna sam kao i inace, volimo odspavati popodne. To sve pisem zato jer sam ja do sada mislila da ako nemas te 'prave simptome' , ono odmah, da onda nista od svega.  :Smile:  Jedino sto bi rekla da je malo drugacije od prijasnjih mjeseci je blijedo-zuti iscjedak kojeg imam vec desetak dana. Nije obilan.

----------


## Optimisticna

bez brige... narednih tjedana ocekuj cice do brade. Meni je prvi simptom bio nenormalan osjecaj da cu procurit i to jedno tjedan dana prije novog ciklusa. i nekako sam jednostavno znala...intuicija.
Neki drugi simptom bas i ne.

----------


## Sanja :)

Drage curke!! Bas ste me dirnule svojom pozitivom! Ja imam dva sina! Jedan 21 mj, drugi jos malo pa 3mj! Dva dana nakon izostanka sam napravila test i bio pozitivan! U obje trudnoce vec sa 7tt krvarenja! Zasto to govorim? Ako i dode do toga postoji terapija koja to izvrsno sprijeci! Koristi se do cca 15tt! Dakle nemoj odmah panicariti i odustati! Ja sam krvarila kao da sam menzis dobila!  Ono sto je vazno bilo kakvu promjenu da osjetis javi se dok. ili hitna! Pod promjenom mislim bolovi, krvarenje i sl! Sto se tice cika, hrane... To ti cesto dolazi oko 15tt! Meni se hrana nije uopce gadila, ali mi se jako spavalo! U drugoj trudnoci sam povracala i bilo mi muka, u prvoj ne! Kriza su me jako bolila u prvoj, u drugoj ne! Dakle sve je razlicito! Nemas potrebe se brinuti! Izbjegavaj brusnicu piti, toplu kadu sa vodom, sex, naprezanja, nosi pamucni donji ves zbog prehlade i eventualnih bakterija, ugodnu odjecu, ne trapke uske i sl., ugodnu obucu! Odmaraj se, citaj pozitivne clanke i javi nam se nakon pregleda!

----------


## Smajlić

OT, ali *Kaae*, tek sad vidim da ti imaš bebu u buši :Zaljubljen:  ... čestitam! :Klap:

----------


## Kaae

Hvala, Smajlic!  :Smile:  Ne mogu reci da je bilo nenadano, jer smo radili na tome, ali svakako skroz neocekivano.


Daloria, nemoj brinuti oko simptoma, netko ih uopce ne dobije.

----------


## Daloria

bok cure, hvala optimisticna i sanja, svaka vaša riječ mi puno znači jer osim partneru i doktorici, nisam nikome rekla. preživjela sam onaj četvrtak.  :Smile:  napravila još jedan test ali ovaj puta s testom kupljenim u ljekarni, dobila dvije tamne crvene linije. primjećujem da me bole jajnici kad mijenjam položaj, ostalo sve ok.

(brine me užasno stres na poslu. dobila sam danas novo rješenje za puno manju plaću, premještaj, uskoro se selim iz sobe i ne znam što me sve čeka.. preznojavam se od brige zbog posla i zbog kredita. znam da je beba u cijeloj toj prici bozji blagoslov i zato sam sretna samo bih se htjela sto prije maknuti od stresa...)

----------


## Kaae

Moje skromno misljenje je da, osim u rijetkim prilikama kad stvarno nesto krene u losem smjeru, cuvanje trudnoce ne sluzi nicemu osim, valjda, produzenog godisnjeg odmora trudnice. Zapravo, to vidim tek sad kad zivim vani i kad vidim kako ga ovdje nitko ne propisuje (osim ako nema stvarnih i najstvarnijih razloga). Da jos uvijek radim na istom radnom mjestu u Zagrebu, vjerujem da bih i ja sjedila doma 8 mjeseci sa 100% place. :/

Ako brines zbog kredita uz posao, vjerojatno ces jednako brinuti i od kuce jer ti na cuvanju nece porasti placa. Mislim, ne odgovaram te ni od jedne solucije, samo razmisljam na glas. A ne vjerujem ni u stres bas previse.

----------


## Daloria

> Mislim, ne odgovaram te ni od jedne solucije, samo razmisljam na glas. A ne vjerujem ni u stres bas previse.


 :Heart: 
sad tek vidim koliko sam oglupavila. ili su to samo hormoni  :Nope:

----------


## Sanja :)

Ovisi kolika ti placa! Max ti je 4200 kn, odnosno luna placa prvih 6mj porodiljnog ako radis do 30 dana prije termina! Ako ti nisu bitni novci, odnosno pokrivas se sa komplikacijama, ja osobno bih otisla! Najmanje ti treba da se zivciras! Uvijek mozes reci dok. da ti je zlo, trcis na wc i mora ti dati bolovanje! Kad ides na pregled?

----------


## Daloria

Sanja, idem iduci tjedan jer mi je prekosutra, u cetvrtak, 5. tjedana. Mislila sam onda ici iduci cetvrtak.

Skulirala me malo Kaae. Inace, dosta sam luda i paranoicna postala, srecom imam nesto starog godisnjeg (2 tjedna) kojeg cu iskoristiti ako zagusti (u mojoj glavi). Novo mi je ovo sve, nemam nikoga s kime bi mogla pricati o tome jer niti jedna od mojih prijateljica nije bila trudna a i prerano je da ikome kažem. Želim jako da sve bude u redu i ne želim nigdje pogriješiti pa forsiram ideju da ne idem na posao umjesto da sam skulirana i strpljiva.

----------


## Sanja :)

Uzmi taj godisnji nakon pregleda! Sad neka te drzi dan kad ides ginekologici! I budi happy, imas razloga! Mene nis nije moglo izbaciti iz takta kad sam vidla da sam trudna! Znala sam jos malo i bye! Osim sto sam morala i htjela ostati, doduse u prvoj sam isla ranije na cuvanje no sto sam mislila, ali kako sam bila jako umorna,krvarila... Nije bilo smisla! Sa drugom bebom sam radila dosta dugo, pa godisnji, ali opet na cuvanje isla! Meni je bila razlika 200 kn u placi! To mi ni gablec nije pokrivalo! Ajde javi nam se, i kad si doma odmaraj sto vise! Ja sad gibam, beba hoce cikati  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Ali razmisljala bi drugacije o cuvanju trudnoce, pogotovo bespotrebnom, kad bi za to dobila debelu nulu od place, a jos i ostala bez posla. Iako je zgodno, kao produljeni godisnji, stvarno nije potrebno, niti spasava urednu trudnocu. Nazalost, cuvanje ponekad zapravo ne spasava ni problematicne.

----------


## Sanja :)

Ne bih se slozila! Ali to sam ja! Ako se moram sto puta ustati, otici sto puta do kopirke, sto puta po stepenicama, sto puta cucni, odi u arhivu, ne jedem, niti mogu na wc ako je guzva, nema odmora za gablec... Napetost, stizi planove,... Ili doma u miru i hladne glave uzivati u trudnoci! Kazem to je samo moje misljenje za mene osobno, tako sam postupila i opet bih!

----------


## Daloria

Sanja, previse radis za tako malu plaću. !!!
ja sam prije imala izmedju 8 i 9.
sad imam izmedju 5 i 6. (nova vlada hoce svoje ljude pa sam degradirana). uz to sam i vanjski predavac na 2 sveucilista (znaci dobijem honorar po predavanju). ne brine mene toliko ovih 4200 nego onih 2600! moj partner je nazaposlen, živimo samo od mojih primanja. ne kužim kak ćemo, ako sve bude u redu naravno, nas troje živjeti s 2600 kuna kad nam je samo jedan kredit 2200 (+predavat neću moći tada)..

----------


## Kaae

Nejedenje je bed, ali ovo ostalo je zapravo pozeljno, ako nemas problema s trudnocom. 

Ali skroz mi je jasno da bi kod nas tako postupio bilo tko, pa i ja da sam ostala u Hr, tj. na radnom mjestu gdje sam bila.  No ne znaci da je to zapravo ispravno i da bi bas tako trebalo biti. Nije da ne bih radila zbog setnje od ureda do ureda, vec zato sto uopce nije lose biti placen, a sjediti na kavi.

----------


## Sanja :)

Moj posao je strahovito odgovoran ali i fizicki naporan! Nazalost! A da radim za sicu, da nazalost! Opet ista nego nista je bolje! Jos su nam sad i prijevoz ukinuli placati! Navodno ide i 20% manja placa! Ako ce biti tako, radije idem u ducan sa cipelama raditi! Ne omalovazavam, ali bar necu imati toliko na glavi!

----------


## Kaae

Ma stoji. Imat ce na glavi onaj tko placa doprinose dok drugi sjede na kavi.  :Smile:

----------


## kate82

pozdrav cure... nova sam ovdje.... i treba mi malena pomoc... nisam citala sve ove priajsnje postove...
ugl... zanima me koji je najbolji test za trudnocu  a da ga se moze svega par dana nakon odnosa napravit?
hvala na pomoci...

----------


## Kaae

Niti jedan ne mozes napraviti par dana nakon odnosa.

----------


## Kaae

Mislim, mozes, ali nista neces vidjeti.

----------


## Ivana :)

Drage moje, nova sam na forumu i ovo je moj prvi post.  , Moj problem je sljedeći . Zadnju menstruaciju sam dobila 1.05. . Ciklus mi uvijek traje točno 28 dana. Poslje ovulacije (točno 20.05) prokrvarila sam na jedan dan, poput menstruacije , dan prije i dan poslje toga imala sam smećkasti iscjedak . Posjetila sam ginekologa koji mi je rekao kako je vjerojatno došlo do pucanja ciste i od tud ta krv. Danas je 1.06. i još nisam dobila menstruaciju (32. DC ) Nikada mi toliko nije kasnila i sada sam zabrinuta. Napominjem da imam redovne seksualne odnose ali se štitimo s metodom da "ne idemo do kraja" Posoji li mogućnost da sam trudna? Simptome PMS-a imala sam nekoliko dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti, od tada se sva bol iz grudi povukla i ne osječan apsolutno ništa.

----------


## žužy

> Drage moje, nova sam na forumu i ovo je moj prvi post.  , Moj problem je sljedeći . Zadnju menstruaciju sam dobila 1.05. . Ciklus mi uvijek traje točno 28 dana. Poslje ovulacije (točno 20.05) prokrvarila sam na jedan dan, poput menstruacije , dan prije i dan poslje toga imala sam smećkasti iscjedak . Posjetila sam ginekologa koji mi je rekao kako je vjerojatno došlo do pucanja ciste i od tud ta krv. Danas je 1.06. i još nisam dobila menstruaciju (32. DC ) Nikada mi toliko nije kasnila i sada sam zabrinuta. Napominjem da imam redovne seksualne odnose ali se štitimo s metodom da "ne idemo do kraja" Posoji li mogućnost da sam trudna? Simptome PMS-a imala sam nekoliko dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti, od tada se sva bol iz grudi povukla i ne osječan apsolutno ništa.


napravi test,ako si trudna moralo bi se vidjeti.možda samo malo kasni zbog te ciste...

----------


## tinna

drage moje ja sam prvi put na ovom forumu al listam ga već 2 dana nebili našla odgovor na svoju situaciju,uglavnom suprug i ja nepazimo se već 3 god,a rezultata nema nažalost :Crying or Very sad:  i napravila sam test 3 dana prije slijedećeg ciklusa preporučili su mi clearblu digital i radila sam sa popodnevnim urinom i ++++ se pojavio nakon par sekundi bola sam presretna mislila sam napokon nakon 3 godine mučenja,no ujutro sam ponovila test i bio je----,plakala sam ko mala :Crying or Very sad: .Suprug je bio jako razočaran i tužan pa je po odgovor otišao u ljekarnu i teta ljekarka je rekla da + nikad nije lažan jer ga je s nekim razlogom pokazalo,a------- može pogriješiti,sad me je užasno strah ponoviti test,a imam bolne grudi da na trbuhu nemogu spavati i imam već 4 dana osjecaj bolova kao kad dođe menga,cure pomagajte užasno me strah,sutra ili prekosutra bi mi trebala doći M!!!!!hvala curke

----------


## Ayan

*tinna* odi izvadi krv. tako ćeš sigurno znati da li si trudna ili ne.

----------


## tinna

> *tinna* odi izvadi krv. tako ćeš sigurno znati da li si trudna ili ne.


Ayan hvala ti i mislila sam otići al strah me onoga negativnog jer toliko smo toga prošli s pretragama da nas je taj plusić tako usrećio,a u 8 mjesecu bi trebali krenuti na inseminaciju

----------


## Ayan

razumijem te, znam kako je to kad iz mjeseca u mjesec popiškiš negativan plus. :Love: 
a što ako izvadiš betu i pokaže da si trudna? ja ne bi mogla živjeti u neizvjesnosti, pa makar jedna od opcija bio i negativan rezultat. nije to najgora stvar u životu, makar ti se možda sad čini da je.
samo hrabro i pozitivno, i mi smo trebali ponovno na inseminaciju, ali rezultat možeš vidjeti u mojem potpisu.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

tinna, čekamo betu ili novi test i držimo fige!

----------


## tinna

hvala vam cure na podršci,a čekam dan menge pa ću vidjeti oće li se zacrveniti ili ne inače mi je točna u dan,kupit ću sutra drugi test.držite mi fige

----------


## tinna

da znam da to nije najgora stvar u životu al vidim da znaš kako je to kad želiš to malo slatko stvorenje i da te netko zove mama,ja u životu trenutno želim samo to,a ako bude pozitivno bit ću beskrajno sretna kao i moj muž

----------


## tinna

> da znam da to nije najgora stvar u životu al vidim da znaš kako je to kad želiš to malo slatko stvorenje i da te netko zove mama,ja u životu trenutno želim samo to,a ako bude pozitivno bit ću beskrajno sretna kao i moj muž


evo cure da vas obavjestim da sam danas vadila krv(betu),pa bumo vidjeli sutra u 17h koji je rezultat,a do tad neznam kam bi sa sobom,užasno sam nervozna,sad bi samo bila sama daleko od svih,znam da preuveličavam al nemogu si pomoći. :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*tinna*  :fige:  do neba!!!

----------


## mare41

> *tinna*  do neba!!!


X i čekamo s tobom!

----------


## bubekica

*tinna* tu smo i razumijemo.  :Kiss:

----------


## tinna

> *tinna* tu smo i razumijemo.


cure stigao nalaz bete i rezultat je7.5 i još neznam šta je negativan nije,a doktorica mi kaže da je to normalno ako je tek počeo 2 tjedan trudnoće,a tako nekako bi i bilo po mojoj računici od plodnih dana,eto bumo vidjeli oće li beta rasti,znači još malo čekanja :Very Happy: ,hvala vam curke što ste tu kad vas trebam pusaaaaaa

----------


## beilana

tinna, koj ti je dc, ili još bolje, koj ti je dpo (dan poslije ovulacije)

----------


## mare41

tinna, sutra bi trebala biti nova beta, jel tako? koliko vidim, danas ti je zapravo neki 28. dan ciklusa?

----------


## tinna

da,danas mi je 28 dan ciklusa,a mengu inače dobijem najkasnije 27 dan,doktor mi je rekao da sam prerano sve to išla mjeriti i test raditi,u ponedjeljak nova beta,a doktor za neplodnost mi je dr.Čanić,a moja doktorica je dr.Beljo

----------


## Sanja :)

Tina pa cestitam  :Smile: )! Beta ce rasti, budi pozitivna  :Smile: ! Neznam gdje zivis , u zagrebu, u breyer laboratoriju mozes betu izvaditi, i rezultat je za par sati! Javi nam se sa novostima!

----------


## Sanja :)

> Drage moje, nova sam na forumu i ovo je moj prvi post.  , Moj problem je sljedeći . Zadnju menstruaciju sam dobila 1.05. . Ciklus mi uvijek traje točno 28 dana. Poslje ovulacije (točno 20.05) prokrvarila sam na jedan dan, poput menstruacije , dan prije i dan poslje toga imala sam smećkasti iscjedak . Posjetila sam ginekologa koji mi je rekao kako je vjerojatno došlo do pucanja ciste i od tud ta krv. Danas je 1.06. i još nisam dobila menstruaciju (32. DC ) Nikada mi toliko nije kasnila i sada sam zabrinuta. Napominjem da imam redovne seksualne odnose ali se štitimo s metodom da "ne idemo do kraja" Posoji li mogućnost da sam trudna? Simptome PMS-a imala sam nekoliko dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti, od tada se sva bol iz grudi povukla i ne osječan apsolutno ništa.


Ivana, da postoji mogucnost da si trudna po svom opisu! Da ne duljim jer eto nije me bilo nekoliko dana, imal li sto novoga  :Smile: ?

----------


## Sanja :)

Daloria,
Kako si, jesi bila na pregledu? Kako bebica  :Smile:

----------


## tinna

cureeeeeeee beta je 209,77  danas sam dobila nalaz,vrlo sam sretna a i zbunjena od svega toga i naravno hvala vam na podršci

----------


## mare41

tinna, čestitam!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ayan

tinna čestitke od srca!  :Love:

----------


## kik@

*tinna čestitam*

----------


## donna

super !!

----------


## Daloria

> Daloria,
> Kako si, jesi bila na pregledu? Kako bebica


evo da vam se javim konačno! hvala na pitanju, dobro sam, zatvorena, krvna slika ok, beba ok. U četvrtak će mi biti 10 tjedana.  :Smile: 

cure na ovom forumu si mi prve javile da sam trudna i jako sam sretna što postojite. jos jednom hvala.

da se malo odužim ljudima s ovog foruma, za sve one koji rade na bebi imam par savjeta, tj. naputaka koji su meni pomogli.
svako jutro prije posla skuhala sam si čaj pola vrkute/ pola marulje i pila na poslu. samoinicijativno. kad bi došla s posla popila bi čaj od vrkute ili malinovog lista, ovisno o raspoloženju. (marulja se pije nakon mjesečnice pa do plodnih dana, vrkuta stalno.). Mjesec dana prije toga sam pila samo vrkutu al evo kad sam ubacila marulju, ostala sam trudna. Također, mislim da je dobro imati zdrav život - ja svako jutro dan započinjem svježe ocijeđenim sokom od naranča (sigurno već 6-7 godina, fizički sam aktivna - planinarenje, bicikl, tenis.., ne pušim i ne pijem ni alkohol ni kavu  :Smile: ). Kad su mi bili plodni dani uzela sam godišnji. Znam za onu metodu mjerenja tjelesne temperature i ali ju nisam stigla provesti. Uglavnom, ovdje je stranica preko koje sam narucila testove za utvrđivanje plodnih dana (a koji su stigli naknadno s 5 gratis testova za otkrivanje rane trudnoće) testovi: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/klackstar. Testovi su pouzdani a jako jeftini i dolaze u roku od tjedan dana i manje na kucnu adresu. Za kraj, osobno mislim da je najvise pomogla molitva. (dodala bih i da sam otvorenih svjetonazora, nisam udata). Znam da sam svašta natrabunjala ali zato da dobijete sliku nekakvu o stvarnoj osobi. Šaljem vam svima pozitivnu energiju i magic baby dust!  :Saint:

----------


## Sanja :)

Daloria, Tina zelim vam skolsku trudnocu  :Smile: ! Uzivajte  :Smile:

----------


## tinna

joj cure moje svašta sam ja prošla ovih dana i veliki stres,bila sam u bolnici jer se sumnjalo na vanmaterničnu trudnoću,tjedan dana mučenja al na sreću ipak je sve ok beta mi je juče bila 2265 i vidjeli su mi juče plod u maternici i pustili me doma napokon

----------


## bubekica

*tinna*  :fige:  da dalje bude sve ok!

----------


## mare41

> *tinna*  da dalje bude sve ok!


X
javljaj nam kako ide

----------


## milasova8

evo i mene ovdje :Smile:  ko bi reko...
evo ovako, M mi kasni danas 4 dana..prošli mjesec sam dobila sa 3 dana kašnjenja.. e sad,moguće je zbog promjene klime jer sam prošlu subotu bila na moru pa mislim da je veća vjerovatnost da mi kasni zbog toga nego zbog trudnoće..em nemam simptome,em dragi ima lošu dijagnozu..ali opet,čuda su moguća..
inače svi ciklusi do prošlog su mi trajali 25-27 dan..malo sam i zabrinuta da mi se nije neš pošeremetilo s hormonima i to..iako sam u 3 mj.sve nalaze nove vadila zbog postupka MPO gdje smo naručeni za 10/12 i sve je bilo 5+..
e sad imam jedan testić u torbi (Primastick) i strah me pišnuti..uf...mogu li s popodnevnim urinom ili da rađe čekam jutro?

----------


## tamara1981

Ja bih radije sačekala jutr0 jer je k0ncentracija ß hcg-a najveća u jutarnjem urinu.
J0j,sretn0 i neka te iznenadi plusić

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* radije sacekaj jutro, pogotovo ako ti je jedini testic  :Wink:  sretno i  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

hvala drage moje...budem sačekala...nisam nestrpljiva sad začudo tako da bez problema mogu sačekati..
nadam se da neće doći do tad :Smile:  iako su male jako šanse ali dobro...

----------


## milasova8

Test napravljen- negativan..realno nisam ni ocekivala pozitivan test,to bi bio sok..kamo srece da sam se sokirala malocas,ali sta je tu je..
Sad jedva cekam da dobim,a od Menge ni M..

----------


## kik@

:Sad:

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam se baš p0nadala  :Undecided:

----------


## tetadoktor

eh, milasova, vidim ja da ćemo nas dvije zajedno u 10.mjesecu...i ja se tako svako mjesec nadam iz kućne radinosti, a ono :cupakosu:

----------


## Muma

> Test napravljen- negativan..realno nisam ni ocekivala pozitivan test,to bi bio sok..kamo srece da sam se sokirala malocas,ali sta je tu je..
> Sad jedva cekam da dobim,a od Menge ni M..


I ja očekujem takav scenarij sutra  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Sanja :)

> I ja očekujem takav scenarij sutra


Drzim figiceeee

----------


## tamara1981

Muma,držim fige da bude suprotno tvom očekivanju  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

Minus...kao što sam i očekivala. Nisam razočarana, znala sam jednostavno da ne mogu računati na AIH. Nastavak na jesen  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Muma,zao mi je :Sad: 
Tetadoktor, 10 mj.je nas :Smile:  kad od kucne radinosti nista,kod nas vec evo godinu i pol..a trudimo se jako,jako..nije da se zalim..hihi
Ma bude uspjelo,pouzdam se u MPO.

----------


## MELANIE

koji je najosjetljiviji test  ...odakle ih narucujete?koliko rano se moze uciniti/hvala

----------


## bubley

Napravila sam Chronolab Pregnancy Test (jutarnji urin) koji mi je za doslovno desetak sekundi pokazao prvo T zonu, a onda C. Obje crtice su vidljive, s tim da je C jačeg intenziteta.
U upustvima piše da se nakon 5 minuta pokaže C, a u slučaju trudnoće T crtica. Zbunjena sam jer u slučaju nevažećeg testa piše da se oboji samo T zona :nezna:
Naručila sam se kod ginekologa u petak ujutro, ali u međuvremenu me zanima da li je netko imao takvu situaciju...

----------


## MELANIE

jedno pitanje...mengu trebam dobiti 09.08.dakle u cetvrtak..danas sam radila test koji je slabo pozitivan,dakle 2 dana prije ocekivane m...testna linija(znak da je test ispravno sproveden je debela),a crta za T je tanka kao kemijskom iscrtana i blijeda...vidljiva normalno,nije sjena..dali to moze biti t?

----------


## bubekica

*melanie* ukoliko *nije* rijec o clearblue test, skoro sigurno mogu reci da tvoje tijelo luci bhcg - hormon trudnoce  :Wink:

----------


## MELANIE

> *melanie* ukoliko *nije* rijec o clearblue test, skoro sigurno mogu reci da tvoje tijelo luci bhcg - hormon trudnoce


nije nego onaj sa nesta pregnancy test od 10 ummol osjetljivosti

----------


## bubekica

vrlo vjerojatno je rijec o trudnoci  :Smile:  ponovi test sutra/prekosutra, crtica ce vjerojatno tamniti, ali ako ostane i svijetla - nemoj da te to uzruja - nekim curama se desavalo da crtice na tim testovima s neta uvijek budu svijetle (mislim na testnu crticu). sretno!

----------


## MELANIE

hocu sa prvim jutarnjim.hvala  :Smile:

----------


## MELANIE

radila i danas test bio bljedo pozitivan..i sada navecer dobijem menstruaciju .neznam sta da mislim..samo me zabolio stomak u vrijeme kada je trebala doci i eto vjestice...sutra cu zvati gin da pitam o cem je bila rijec,a kada zavrsi krvarenje cu se opet testirati testom iz ljekarne

----------


## mare41

Melanie, najbolje bi bilo da ti sutra ginekolog da uptnicu da izvadiš beta HCG iz krvi, tako ćete znati gdje ste...(inače znaju biokemijske trudnoće imati takvu sliku, al bez vrijednosti bete ne zna se).

----------


## Majuška

moram ovdje samo pohvaliti Clearblue digitalni test (ne onaj koji pokazuje i tjedne trudnoće nego samo digitalac, košta 10 kn više od običnog Clearblue-a)
Dakle taj test mi je pokazao + na 20 dan ciklusa, 10 dana nakon odnosa

A čisto me zanimalo a i imala sam ih doma: oni testovi trakice (sa velikom senzibilnošću, navodno) mi ni 10 dana nakon ovog testa nisu pokazivali pozitivan rezultat

Moj glas za Clearblue digitalac, bar jasno daje rezultate (a bome i brzo!)

----------


## riana2294

Pozdrav cure... nova sam u ovome svemu i imam nekoliko pitanja... nakon svakog spolnog odnosa mi m kasni 3-4 dana... Ali sad je nema vec 13 dana... molim vas da mi preporucite neki test jer ja stvarno neznam koji da kupim... citala sam malo po internetu i po forumima, al nema bas nekog konkretnijeg odgovora...

----------


## MELANIE

> Melanie, najbolje bi bilo da ti sutra ginekolog da uptnicu da izvadiš beta HCG iz krvi, tako ćete znati gdje ste...(inače znaju biokemijske trudnoće imati takvu sliku, al bez vrijednosti bete ne zna se).


da se javim sto je bilo...biokemijska trudnoca,iako betu nisu dali da vadim,samo radili uzv pregled,dosla sam 2 dana kasnije kada se kraverenje smirilo i doktor je rekao da je najvjerojatnije bila biokemijska i da se samo ocistilo...taj dan nisam vise krvarila.znaci 2 dana sam krvarila i onda je bilo sukrvice samo na papiru.moje mrvice vise nema...to je tako cudno.i sam dan krvarenja mi je bio pozitivan test...i lh trakice.lh trakice vise nisu,a testova nemam...trebam naruciti.jeli tko imao slican slucaj...sto je najgore umisljam da se trdunoca mozda nekako odrzala jer jos uvijek imam bolne grudi i napadaje mucnine :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MELANIE

> moram ovdje samo pohvaliti Clearblue digitalni test (ne onaj koji pokazuje i tjedne trudnoće nego samo digitalac, košta 10 kn više od običnog Clearblue-a)
> Dakle taj test mi je pokazao + na 20 dan ciklusa, 10 dana nakon odnosa
> 
> A čisto me zanimalo a i imala sam ih doma: oni testovi trakice (sa velikom senzibilnošću, navodno) mi ni 10 dana nakon ovog testa nisu pokazivali pozitivan rezultat
> 
> Moj glas za Clearblue digitalac, bar jasno daje rezultate (a bome i brzo!)


majuska,dakle lh testovi nisu pouzdan indikator trudnoce..jer citala sam da su ih mnoge cure koristile kao test za trudnocu?
tebi nije bila poz a bila si trudna?

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav cure... nova sam u ovome svemu i imam nekoliko pitanja... nakon svakog spolnog odnosa mi m kasni 3-4 dana... Ali sad je nema vec 13 dana... molim vas da mi preporucite neki test jer ja stvarno neznam koji da kupim... citala sam malo po internetu i po forumima, al nema bas nekog konkretnijeg odgovora...


a gle,pošto ti kasni već skoro dva tjedna,mislim da bi eventualnu trudnoču pokazao bilo koji test.tak da,otiđi u ljekarnu i kupi makar onaj najosjetljiviji za svaki slučaj.javi rezultat,pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## Majuška

Melanie, nisu bile u pitanju LH trakice nego baš testovi na trudnoću ali u obliku trakica (dobila sam ih uz LH trakice)

Držim ti fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mami84zg

Dobro jutro i veliki pozdrav svima koliko god vas ima  :Smile:  trebam savjet sigurna sam da mi tu netko može pomoći oko testova za trudnoću. Priča počinje od 29.08.12 (datum mog rođendana) još prija 2 tjedna počele su me grudi jako boliti i nekako su mi se povečale (mada se povečaju uvijek kad trebam dobiti) ali ovaj put je sve bilo tako jako bolno da nisam mogla nisiti grudnjak, ponadala sam se da tu to simptomi trudnoće i naravno da napravim test želja je bila prevelika ali sam se nekako uspjela nagovoriti da pričekam par dana i tak je prošlo 2 tjedna i dodje moj ročkas i ja odlučim kupiti test i provjeriti kad ono pokazuje pozitivu i ja naravno van sebe od sreće mjesečnica mi je kasnila i sve se nekako se posložilo da je to to e sad kad sam malo došla k sebi me počeo mučiti taj rezultat testa jer imam neki smeđkasti iscjedak ponekad je i krv vidljiva ali u jako malim količinama i sad gledam taj test Clearblue i pokazuje u malom prozorčicu da je minus dok je u drugom crtica koja označava minus izražajnija nego ona koja čini plus mada sam pročitala upute već 100 put i tak je i na njima prikazano da se jedna vidi bolje od druge, ja jasno da nemam mira i sad me to brine dali je uistinu riječ o pozitivnom testu ili negativnom uz to imam simptome kao što su bol u leđima (isto sam imala svaki 2. dan minust. dok ovo traje, i naravno tu je umor, glavobolja i  potreba za povračanjem mada nije toliko jaka nego kao da osjećam potrebu da bi trebala zagrliti wc školjku ali opet nije toliko jaka da bi to uistinu morala ići obaviti...sad me muči taj test i ovo slabo krvarenje čitala sam kao da je normalno da traje 4 dana ali kod mene je još uvijek prisutno a gin. ce me tek primiti za 2 tjedna e sad razmisljam dali da napravim još koji test a nisam sigurna u ponovni rezultat pa sam malo u strahu btw. rodila sam 1. put prija 5 god. i naravno bez ikakvih simptoma je sve prošlo... nadam se vašoj pomoći kroz savjete unaprijed velika hvala...

----------


## mami84zg

http://s11.postimage.org/48zy2kacv/IMG_0080.jpg

----------


## bubekica

*mami* to je jako pozitivan test! cestitam od  :Heart:  s obzirom da spominjes blaga krvarenja, predlazem ti da inzistiras na ranijem pregledu, mozda je potrebno da pocnes uzimati terapiju poput utrogestana ili dabrostona. sretno!

----------


## mami84zg

Pozzz bubekica, evo nisam imala mira danas ujutro je počelo krvarenje i posljepodne sam otišla na hitnu vadili su mi krv test na urin je bio pozitivan sve skupa me je 3 sata čekanja koštalo...doktorica mi je rekla da ako mi bude lose i osjetim neke bolove da joj se javim i evo prija cca. 1h išla sam na wc i uočila sam da kroz krv imam i neke grumene kao nekaj sluzavo samo kaj je gusto bilo za svaki slučaj sam poslikala sad neznam dali je pametno to tu na forumu pokazivati ugl. to me sad plaši neznam dali da sutra opet zbog toga idem k doktoru ovo krvarenje je slično menustraciji samo kaj nije obilno kao kad dobijem sad sam još više zbunjena neznam kaj se događa  :Sad: (((

----------


## bubekica

*mami* koliko shvacam vadila si krv, koliko iznosi bhcg?
oprosti, nisam ranije vidjela post...

----------


## mami84zg

hye sve ok da vadila sam i evo upravo sam se vratila od ginekol. i danas sam vadila krv ponovno i ispalo je da je hCG u nedelju bio 164,52 a danas je 154,26 na UZ danas se ništa nije vidjelo valjda je to bio pobačaj smrc.... nije mi jasno nakon prve super trudnoće usljedi ovako nešto pitam se samo zašto?  :Sad: (((

----------


## bubekica

draga, vjerojatno je to bila biokemijska trudnoca. saljem virtualne zagrljaje.

----------


## Gaga23

Pozdrav svima! Treba mi jedan savjet.. Uradila sam test, i normalno, prvo mi se pokazala kontrolna linija, nakon minut se pokazala i druga jako roze boje ali je izblijedila i nestala u roku od 5 minuta. Sta bi to trebalo da znaci? Hvala!

----------


## tamara1981

Da,i ja vjerujem da je bi0kemijska...mislim da se pl0d ni ne m0že vidjeti d0k je beta tak0 mala...ža0 mi je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

tako je, plod se ne vidi dok beta ne poraste na 1000-1500...
*gaga* iskreno, prvi put cujem za takav slucaj. o kojem je testu rijec?

----------


## MELANIE

> hye sve ok da vadila sam i evo upravo sam se vratila od ginekol. i danas sam vadila krv ponovno i ispalo je da je hCG u nedelju bio 164,52 a danas je 154,26 na UZ danas se ništa nije vidjelo valjda je to bio pobačaj smrc.... nije mi jasno nakon prve super trudnoće usljedi ovako nešto pitam se samo zašto? (((


zao mi je mami..imala sam slican slucaj..nekada se desi tako..prirodna selekcija..tko ce ga znati...nekako mislim da sve ima svoje zasto i Bog zna najbolje..vec sam se oboruzala trudnickim prospekticima kada je usljedila biokemijska i spotani...zasto neznamo...samo znam da me nesto stislo u grudima na tu malu trudnicku brosuru dok bi je pogledala...neki tuzan osjecaj knedle u grlu i stisak u grudima...sada je vec bolje...treba vremena da se sve poslozi u glavi...saljem ti jedan  :Love: 
bice bolje....mora

----------


## wanna be mommy

jeste probale onaj clearblue digitalni test? pokazuje + ili -, a ako je + onda pokaže i koliko je tjedana od začeća. košta nekih 70 kn, meni muž jučer kupio, međutim nisam ga upotrijebila jer je jutros menga stigla  :cupakosu:

----------


## Muma

*wanna be mommy* ja ću taj popiškit zguštom kad ovaj internetski pokaže plus - dakle, kroz dva-tri tjedna  :Laughing: !

----------


## wanna be mommy

i ja sam ga htjela zapišati, ali sam osjetila da će vještica doći, pa mi bilo žao upropastiti 70 kn  :Laughing:

----------


## mami84zg

Evo i danas sam vadila krv umjesto da mi trud. horm. padaju meni rastu sad je na 304 ((( nije mi jasno kaj se događa a rekli su mi da je spontani...sad mi više ništa nije jasno.... van sebe sam što je najgore neznam kaj mi je zašto raste ako treba padati  :Sad: ((((

----------


## pe3ca91

ej cure, evo i mene, nova sam ovdje...  :Smile:  imam pitanje vezano uz te kucne testove...ovako, ciklus mi traje 30 dana...svakog 15.u mj.dobivam mensis. od 27.08.pokusavamo ostati trudni  :Smile:  , i normalno, zanima me dal nam je uspjelo...pitanje je kada bi najranije mogla napraviti kucni test, tj.dal mogu vec sutra, ako tek 15.trebam dobiti mensis? hvala na odgovorima

----------


## wanna be mommy

pe3ca91, čekaj, ti svakog 15-og u mj dobiješ mengu?  :Shock:

----------


## MELANIE

> Evo i danas sam vadila krv umjesto da mi trud. horm. padaju meni rastu sad je na 304 ((( nije mi jasno kaj se događa a rekli su mi da je spontani...sad mi više ništa nije jasno.... van sebe sam što je najgore neznam kaj mi je zašto raste ako treba padati ((((


kada raste beta znak je da trudnoca napreduje.ali da bi bila trudnoca u redu treba se beta pravilno duplati.jesi probala googlati malo...dali jos uvijek krvaris?

----------


## mami84zg

Nisam stigla malop po netu potražiti, ali bila sam kod ginekol. i rekao mi je da naravno on nezna da opet u srijedu trebam vaditi krv i prema nalazu ako se bude duplalo da ćemo napraviti ultrazvuk i vidjeti tako me je strah iskreno nemogu sad s sigurnošću reći koji bi mi ovo tjedan trudn. trebao biti jer sve ovo skupa me je totalno iz takta izbacilo....

----------


## bubekica

Mami, predlazem da se javis ginekologu kako bi se iskljucila mogucnost vanmaternicne. Sretno!

----------


## mami84zg

Iskreno ja bi pričekala i napravila poslje 15. jer raditi test prija datuma menust. nije preporučljivo, (kažu da može prikazati krivi rezultat jer se radi prerano tako sam bar čula)  kako ono kažu strpljen spašen  :Smile:  držim fige da ti pokaže +  :Smile: ))

----------


## mami84zg

pe3ca91
 Iskreno ja bi pričekala i napravila poslje 15. jer raditi test prija datuma menust. nije preporučljivo, (kažu da može prikazati krivi rezultat jer se radi prerano tako sam bar čula)  kako ono kažu strpljen spašen  :Smile:  držim fige da ti pokaže +  :Smile: ))

----------


## mami84zg

bubekica
A ni on za sad nezna (moj ginek.) dali je trudnoća ok ili je nekaj drugo...valjda je na meni samo da se strpim i čekam samo neznam koji bi to tjedan trudnoće bio ako je beta sad 304 ????

----------


## bubekica

Mami ne racunaju se tjedni trudnoce prema beti nego prema zadnjoj mentruaciji. Koji ti je danas dan ciklusa? Koliko su ti obicno dugi ciklusi?
Pe3ca91, test mozes raditi od 10 dana poslije ovulacije. Dal ce se plusic pokazati, cak i ako si trudna, ovisi o tome kad je bila implantacija, koliko brzo raste beta i da li si sigurna u dan ovulacije, sto u principu bez uzv ne mozes biti. Neki ne preporucaju rane testove kako se ne bi razocarale ukoliko je doslo do biokemijske trudnoce kod koje je obicno test pozitivan rano, ali brzo bude opet negativan - izluci se malo bete, ali ubrzo koncentracija pocne padati.

----------


## mami84zg

Imala sam normalno krajem 7 mj. menust. i opet sam krajuem 8. imala krvarenje e sad neznam više kaj je to krvarenje značilo nakon ovog čitavog kausa sam van sebe, prvo mi razina B-hCG padne za 4 a onda danas vidim da se poduplalo.... sad više niti neznam dali sam još uvijek trudna ili nisam, dali sam umjesto u 6. tj. trudnoće ili tek u 4. pa se možda zbog toga još ništa ne vidi iskreno više niti nisam sigurna nakon svega dali sam uistinu zadnju menust. imala 26.7 ili je to bilo možda 30.7 ali jedno je sigurno da je uvijek bila krajem mjeseca između 26 i 30.  :Sad: ((

----------


## mami84zg

Nemogu izdržati idem k privatniku po 2. mišljenje jer me ubija činjenica da moj ginek. mi nemože reći kaj mi je  :Sad: ((

----------


## bubekica

*mami* to je pametna odluka. svakako mislim da ces morati jos pricekati i vidjeti dupla li se beta...  :fige:  na rukama i nogama.

----------


## žužy

mami,pričekaj srijedu,vidi betu i onda doktoru na ultrazvuk.ako ti je m bila krajem srpnja sad bi se već trebalo vidjeti nešto.ako dr bude filozofiral onda idi privatniku po drugo mišljenje :Love:

----------


## pe3ca91

aaa, kad sam vec nestrpljiva...hehe...ono, ocekujem nesto,i nebi da se razocaram...posto imam problema sa zacepljenim jajnicima i cistama i neznam cime sve ne...htjela bih cim ranije to otkrit da se mogu poceti kontrolirati odmah i paziti ukoliko bude trebalo, posto mi je posao dosta stresan i fizicki malo naporan...hvala vam svima na odg.  :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## Sony

Koji se najjeftiniji test moze kupiti trenutno po ljekarnama? Koja je cijena? Neka konkretna ljekarna u zapadnom dijelu Zg.?

----------


## Dayene

cao svima,ja samo prije nekoliko dana uradila gravignost test za trudnocu i pokazao mi je pozitivan rezultat,,
e sad me kopka koliko su ti testovi tacni,,,da li je moguce da pogrjese,i ima li neko iskustvo s tim testovima,dugo radimo na bebi mada imam sve siptome trudoce,,opet me malo strah  :Smile:

----------


## Dayene

ja sam radila test i pokazao mi je pozitivan rezultat,,i to radila sam s gravignost testom
zanima me ima'li iko iskustva s tim testom,,i da li je moguce da pogrjese 
mada ja se nadam da nisu ,,
ali sve cu znati kad odem ove sedmice ginekologu,,
 :Smile:

----------


## mami84zg

bubekica bila kod privatnika rekao mi je da je normalno da tako raste te da je sve to dio čišćenja  :Sad: (( šteta.....

----------


## mami84zg

tu sam negdje pronašla tablicu od jedne članice ovog foruma sad mi nije jasno u čet. mi je bilo 158 i 4 dana kasnije imam 304 znači meni se zapravo niti nije duplalo kako treba ili? 

Eto, uspjela sam i naći tablicu sa vrijednostima 8) :


3 tjedan 5 -50
4 tjedan 3 - 426
5 tjedan 19 - 7,340
6 tjedan 1,080 - 56,500
7 - 8 tjedana 7,650 - 229,000
9 - 12 tjedana 25,700 - 288,000
13 - 16 tjedana 13,300 - 254,000
17 - 24 tjedana 4,060 - 165,400
25 - 40 tjedana 3,640 - 117,000

----------


## bubekica

Nije se uduplalo i na pocetku si imala pad... Poslusaj svog gina, izvadi betu i inzistiraj na uzv.

----------


## mami84zg

Da upravu si, samo tak mi je svega dosta, i vađenja krvi i čekanja....znači ako se nije duplalo onda je sigurno pobačaj????

----------


## bubekica

nije sigurno, moze biti svasta, a moze biti i vanmaternicna, koja moze otici sama kao spontani, a moze se i zakomplicirati. svakako nesto sto treba biti pod nadzorom lijecnika.

----------


## mami84zg

Da istina sve može biti samo ono kaj treba da bude to onda nije  :Sad: (((( istina valjda će ovo odlaženje doktorim potrajati samo se nadam ne dugo...

----------


## Rea1988

Pozdrav svima... imam specifičnu situaciju pa me zanima kada mogu napraviti test za  trudnoću. Naime partneru i meni jučer je pukao kondom, a jutros sam dobila mengu, pa me zanima da li je moguće da sam ipak trudna i kada najranije mogu napraviti test. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## MELANIE

> Pozdrav svima... imam specifičnu situaciju pa me zanima kada mogu napraviti test za  trudnoću. Naime partneru i meni jučer je pukao kondom, a jutros sam dobila mengu, pa me zanima da li je moguće da sam ipak trudna i kada najranije mogu napraviti test. Unaprijed hvala


cim si dobila tu trudnoce nema

----------


## Rea1988

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

> Da istina sve može biti samo ono kaj treba da bude to onda nije (((( istina valjda će ovo odlaženje doktorim potrajati samo se nadam ne dugo...


žao mi je  :Sad: 

držim fige da sve prođe što je bezbolnije moguće

----------


## mami84zg

Majuška       hvala ti valjda i bude sutra opet vadim betu iskreno nekako me je strah, svi mi govore da je riječ o pobačaju i samo se onda nadam da beta nije iznad 304  jer inače neznam više kaj da mislim o svemu....nije mi jasno ako je pobačaj kako onda da tako visoko naraste????

----------


## bubekica

*mami* 304 i nije toliko visoka beta... sretno danas, nadam se da, ako vec mora, da ce otici prirodno i da ces brzo moci krenuti u nove pobjede!  :Kiss:

----------


## mami84zg

evo stigli su i novi nalazi sad je 358  :Sad: ((((  nekužim nikako...u 14.30h idem na ultrazvuk ali ako je tak mali iznos bete pa sumnjam da se nekaj na u.z. i može vidjeti  :Sad: (((

----------


## Least123

mami javi nam što je bilo...

----------


## mami84zg

Evo mene uglavnom bila na uz i ništa se ne vidi, ginek. me šalje u bolnicu jer njemu naravno ništa nije jasno e sad je mene strah neznam dali da idem ili ne....zanima a kaj ako sam ostala trudna tek možda sredinom 8. mj. možda je još rano da se išta vidi na uz iako mi je menus. zadnja bila krajem 7. mj. jer simptomi trudnoće su me tek ulovili oko sredinom 8.mj. bojim se otići jer nekako vjerujem da je prerano da se vidi nekaj jer da je spontani vrijednost bete bi padala a ne rasla....mozda se se još strpim bar 2 tjedna neznam nisam pametna....


Ovaj post sam pronašla bojim se da je i kod mene isti slučaj

Jedna žena s jednog formu je napisala:
meni su zbog 'cudnog' porasta beta HCG i nekakvog manjeg krvarenja u 6.-om tjednu cak posumnjali i na vanmatericnu i ostala samu bolnici par dana..Otpustena sam (na osobni zahtjev) jer su u utorak rekli da ce se vjerojatno raditi kiretaza u cetvrtak. Hitno sam po dolasku doma kontaktirala svog ginekologa i zamolila da me primi.Bila je srijeda koje cu sjecati dok sam ziva..Usla sam ordinaciju,objasnila sve,dala nalaze iz bolnice..krenuo je UZV..ja sam k'o manijak buljila u njega pokušavajući iščitati iz njegove face,mimike da li je sve o.k.ili mozda nije..nasmijesio se i rekao:'Ohoho,mali putniče,tu si!' A ja :eek: :???: :ne: ..Onda mi je pojacao zvuk i cula sam otkucaje srca...
Sad ti je jasno zasto cu se te srijede sjecat..
Dakle-stvar je bila u UZV koji je u jednoj zg bolnici bio takav kakav je i nije detektirao moju Luciju..to jemoj zakljucak-jer lijecnik koji ga je radio je stvarno o.k. i imam povjerenja u njega,ali-po mojem misljenju-aparatura nije bas zadnji modni krik :rolleyes:
Toliko od mene..
Iskreno ti zelim sve najbolje..javi se svakako
Pokusaj otici kod nekog strucnjakas dobrim 3D ili 4D uzv..

----------


## bubekica

*mami* nitko ti nece raditi kiretazu ako nema sta kiretirati... tvoja beta raste, ali se definitivno ne dupla pravilno i iako znam da to nije ono sto zelis cuti - najverojatnije se ne radi o urednoj trudnoci. ono sto se ja nadam da nije, a moglo bi biti koliko pratim iskustva, je vanmaternicna.. svakako ti predlazem da odes u bolnicu na pregled...

----------


## mami84zg

Iskreno nije da to ne želim čuti nego jednostavno nisam sigurna u sve ovo valjda zato jer mi je to tako strano pa se naravno i bojim jer svašta pročitam... osječam nekaj u trbuhu nekako mi je sve napeto ali bolova ni blizu osim kaj me glava i križa bole...da upravu si valjda ipak trebam da odem....

----------


## bubekica

*mami* saljem ti puno zagrljaja... kada ides u bolnicu?

----------


## mami84zg

Hvala ti baš si srce, mislim da ću sutra rano već tam biti....  :Sad: ((( ovo će biti duga noć...... u gornjem dijelu trbuha osjećam kao da je nekaj da me pritišće....nadam se da će sve biti ok...

----------


## bubekica

*mami* sretno!

----------


## mami84zg

thanks valjda će biti sve ok možda sam i doživjela spontani pa to sve skupa tek iz mene treba da ode nemam pojma...

----------


## žužy

Mami,kak je prošlo,kak si?

----------


## kik@

*mami-*tako je nazalost kod mene bilo kada sam imala vanmatericnu, beta je rasla ali se nije pravilno duplala
nadam se da u tvom slucaju ipak nija vanmatericna
drzi se :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*mami* jesi dobro?

----------


## mami84zg

Bok, evo stigla sam iz bolnice...uglavnom u četvrtak sam otišla na sv. Duh jer mi je gin. rekao da trebam k njima otići na pregled jer beta je rasla a u maternici se ništa nije vidjelo i tako odem ja tam dodjem oko 9h i nakraju na red dodjem oko 14.30h doktorima Marton po nalazima vidi da nešto ne štima krenemo na ultrazvuk i ona meni kao pa ja tu ništa ne vidim da ima van maternice....i onda onak mrmlja si u bradu i naravno pamet joj proradi i pozove doktora i on joj kao kaže pa kak ne vidiš tu je vidiš a ona ah pa da vidi ti to meni muka umalo da ju nisam nogom u glavu odalamila...i onda kao ništa ti ostaješ u bolnici operacija je sutra...i tak dodje taj sutrasnji dan doktor dodje u sobu i kaže mi: "oplodnja se dogodila u jajovodu morat ćemo jedan odstraniti" a ja van sebe iako me je uvjeravoa da i bez njega ce biti sve ok...i tak da mi mi na kraju rekli da će biti laparoskopija....tak da kad sam se probudila došao je opet liječnik i rekao mi je kao da sam imala klamidiju tj. prebolila sam ju i ona je iza sebe ostavila priraslica koje su spriječile da jajašce dodje do maternice i tako je zavrsilo u jajovodu....rekao mi je da su ga ostranili promjer je bio cca... 2cm kao počistili su sve i naravno nistu ništa odstranjivali tipa jajovoda i slično...doma sam se vratila u nedelju i danas mi je punobolje... uglavnom opravljam se polako od tog čitavog šoka.... preporučio mi je dr. Baumann da odem u daruvarske toplice na cca. 10 dana...vidjet cu dali cu ići trebam provjeriti cijene i sl. uglavnom pijem antibiotike nadam se da cu se uskoro oporaviti od svega ovoga..kad liječenje prodje onda dečko i ja moramo napraviti urinokulturu i ja briseve da vidimo dali postoje još neke bakterije kak bi onda mogli opet pokušati sa bebicom...moram priznati nako ovog iskustva da me je strah trudnoće bojim se da se opet ne ponovi ovo ili nešto slično....

----------


## bubekica

*mami* jako mi je zao sto si ovo prosla...  :Love:

----------


## wanna be mommy

mami, žao mi je.... :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*mami*  :Love:

----------


## mami84zg

Hvala Vam na potpori...valjda će drugi put biti bolje...

----------


## vucica

:Love: *mami*  drži se..bit će bolje, mora.

----------


## mami84zg

da nadam se da bude, lakše se fizički oporaviti od ovako nečeg neko psihički  :Sad: (((

----------


## vucica

znam, da, uvijek je to teže..ali oporavit ćeš se.. :Kiss:

----------


## mami84zg

Da budem se potrudila da se brzo oporavim, jer ipak nestrpljivo očekujem trenutak kad čemo dobiti zeleno svijetlo da možemo poraditi i na drugoj bebici :D

----------


## žužy

:Love: ,mami baš mi je žao..

----------


## HanaM

Bok..nakon koliko dana bi bilo najbolje apraviti drugi test?Jer prvi sam napravila nakon dana kasnjenja i bio je negativan,boli me u donjem dijelu kao pred mengu,stalno mi se piski i boli me u krizima.. Naime kasni mi 3 dana.. Kada bi bilo najbolje ponoviti test?  :Unsure:

----------


## Radmila

HanaM i ja sam juce radila test nakon jednog dana kasnjena i bio je negativan, krenula sam da ga bacim i pokazala mi se druga crtica ispod one trakice. Tako da nisam bila sigurna i jutros sam uradila opet i bio je negativan. Evo vidite taj prvi. 

http://www.dodaj.rs/?3y/UZ/nRa8vxa/1/271.jpg

----------


## bubekica

*Radmila* druga crtica na pozitivnom testu bi trebala biti blize kontrolnoj crtici, a ne ispod plastikice.  ovo sto se vidi na tvom testicu mislim da je ostatak reagensa (boje).

----------


## jana_zg_

Lijep pozdrav cure. Imam jedan problem... Trebala sam dobiti m oko 29.9., nikad mi skoro nije točna, ali uvijek su 2,3 dana u pitanju. M još nije došla, radila sam test prije par dana i bio je negativan.... Međutim, primijetila sam da sam 3,4 dana imala blago krvavi "iscjedak" na papiru.... i sve što sam čitala oko trudnoće mi govori da je to implantacijsko krvarenje. A test negativan  :Sad:  Dečko i ja već par mjeseci radimo na bebi i stvarno bi nas ovo razveselilo  :Very Happy:  Inače, na terapiji sam već par mjeseci Euthyroxom jer mi je hormon TSH 7,5 i znam da je uz takvu vrijednost gotovo nemoguće zatrudnit, ali ipak je u meni tračak nade.... Što vi mislite?  :Smile:

----------


## tamara1981

Ja bih,ako menga još nije došla,otišla vaditi betu.Ako bi ona bila negativna konzultirala bih se s liječnicom dali bi trebalo vaditi hormone.
Držim fige da je ipak trudnoća u pitanju...sretno

----------


## pe3ca91

evo mene opet...prosli mjesec nazalost nista,ako mi kasnila dva dana... :/ nakraju je dosla...  :Sad:  nego ovako, ovaj mjesec ista stvar i danas krenem radit test (clearblu) i prva crtica je jako vidljiva, druga malo slabije...i opet sam u nedoumici...mens.mi opet kasni...jel moguce da i ta slabija crtica znaci da je testic pozitivan?  :Unsure:

----------


## kitty

ne moraju crtice biti istog intenziteta. pojava druge crtice znači da je test pozitivan. čestitam!

----------


## pe3ca91

http://www.pohrani.com/f/g/we/wAKyEhA/sam4836.jpg

ovo je pikcr testa, mada se tu bas ne vidi najbolje ova dr.crtica... :/

----------


## Natalija28

Pozdrav svima!
Evo i mene po prvi puta na forumu ali i u akciji "radimo na bebi"  :Naklon:  E sad, kasni mi dva dana prvi put u životu, jutros radila clearblue compact i nakon par minuta samo sjena ali baš sjena od druge crtice koju vidim samo kad test držim ispred sebe pod pravim kutom, a iste je debljine kao kontrolna. Nemam neke simptome trudnoće osim kašnjenja  :Evil or Very Mad: . Šta preporučate dalje?

----------


## sirius

> http://www.pohrani.com/f/g/we/wAKyEhA/sam4836.jpg
> 
> ovo je pikcr testa, mada se tu bas ne vidi najbolje ova dr.crtica... :/


 ponovi sa prvim jutarnjim urinom  za dan-dva. Može biti da je bila kasnija ovulacija, pa je beta niska i zbog toga se crtica slabije vidi zbog niske koncentracije.

----------


## Zara1

> http://www.pohrani.com/f/g/we/wAKyEhA/sam4836.jpg
> 
> ovo je pikcr testa, mada se tu bas ne vidi najbolje ova dr.crtica... :/


ja mislim da si trudna, možeš i sutra ujutro ponoviti test
kupi neki najjeftiniji u ljekarni

----------


## Kaae

Uvijek preporucam testove koji nemaju plavu tintu.

----------


## Majuška

99% sam ziher da si trudna!

ČESTITAM!!

----------


## Natalija28

> http://www.pohrani.com/f/g/we/wAKyEhA/sam4836.jpg
> 
> ovo je pikcr testa, mada se tu bas ne vidi najbolje ova dr.crtica... :/


Ovako nekako je i meni izgledala jutros, ma još svjetlija jer se meni na fotiću ni ne vidi. Kako vas duuugo pratim, odlučila sam danas ipak otići u privatnu polikliniku i naručila se u ponedjeljak za betu. M još nema, ulazim u treći dan kašnjenja, simptoma nikakvih, crtica jaaaako blijeda...nisam više mogla lutati okolo i razbijati glavu. Nisam peviše napeta jer sam tek na početku svega ovoga, ali iskreno i od srca navijam za sve vas!!  :fige:

----------


## nana0501

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo i mene po prvi puta na forumu ali i u akciji "radimo na bebi"  E sad, kasni mi dva dana prvi put u životu, jutros radila clearblue compact i nakon par minuta samo sjena ali baš sjena od druge crtice koju vidim samo kad test držim ispred sebe pod pravim kutom, a iste je debljine kao kontrolna. Nemam neke simptome trudnoće osim kašnjenja . Šta preporučate dalje?


Meni je taj test tako izgledao a beta bila cak  75 tako da savjet ponovi test sa nekim drugim mizda gravidnosr

----------


## Natalija28

*nana0501* hvala na odgovoru. Idem ja u ponedjeljak na betu svakako jer nisam najsigurnija s tim testovima, za mene je to sve pipkavo i malo, sva se smotam kada ih radim. Ohrabrio me je tvoj odgovor pa se barem imam čemu nadati ovaj vikend, a ne strahovati da nešto nije u redu! Tnx!  :Heart:

----------


## pe3ca91

hvala cure, zene, majke.ponovit cu test ipak, pa javimo rezzu!  :Smile:   :Kiss: *

----------


## anika2

bok,koji je to najosjetljivi test? i da se može kupiti u zg?

----------


## bubekica

*anika2* osobno sam fan testa gravignost mini jer je najslicniji wondfo testovima s amazona koje koristim. ima crvenu tintu i osjetljivost mu je 25mUI/mL.

----------


## sretna00

Pozdrav svima...imam veliku dilemu...pa ako netko ima ideju...je li moguce da nakon 9 dana kasnjenja menge test pokaze lazno negativan rezultat?

----------


## Natalija28

Evo i mene s rezultatima bete..Dakle, nakon 2 dana kašnjenja M napravila clearblue compact test i to s prvim jutarnjim urinom, pojavila se samo neka sjena nakon 5 minuta...Zatim, nakon tri dana od testa (jučer) išla vaditi betu iz krvi i ona je 62...Dakle, potvrđeno je, ali ja po forumu gledam da je svima u 5.om tjednu beta već dobro troznamenkasta...Ima li tko iskustva s ovako niskom betom? Sorry što vas davim s ovim, ali ne znam imam li osnove za prelazak na teme vezane uz samu trudnoću  :Cekam:

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Evo i mene s rezultatima bete..Dakle, nakon 2 dana kašnjenja M napravila clearblue compact test i to s prvim jutarnjim urinom, pojavila se samo neka sjena nakon 5 minuta...Zatim, nakon tri dana od testa (jučer) išla vaditi betu iz krvi i ona je 62...Dakle, potvrđeno je, ali ja po forumu gledam da je svima u 5.om tjednu beta već dobro troznamenkasta...Ima li tko iskustva s ovako niskom betom? Sorry što vas davim s ovim, ali ne znam imam li osnove za prelazak na teme vezane uz samu trudnoću


*Natalija28*, nema razloga za brigu, možda je kod tebe bila kasnija ovulacija, pa je zato niža beta... uglavnom ČESTITAM!

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Pozdrav svima...imam veliku dilemu...pa ako netko ima ideju...je li moguce da nakon 9 dana kasnjenja menge test pokaze lazno negativan rezultat?


*sretna00,* najbolje izvadi betu pa češ vidjeti na čemu si.

----------


## Natalija28

*wanna be mommy* hvala ti! Ovo me je malo utješilo, cijelo jutro se vučem po kući i cmizdrim. Teško mi je otići do klinike i tražiti novu betu. A ništa... Curke, sretno svima! :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Natalija izvadi opet betu za 2 dana da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla, to će biti puno bolji pokazatelj, sretno!

----------


## nana0501

Ako ju ne ponovis za dva dana nemozes znati dali se dupla pravilno. Ponovi i sretno

----------


## Natalija28

> Natalija izvadi opet betu za 2 dana da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla, to će biti puno bolji pokazatelj, sretno!



Bila danas na drugoj beti, sutra su rezultati pa javim - tužna ili sretna, svakako je lakše sa svim dragim "rodama"  :Love:

----------


## MELANIE

trebam dobiti tamo 28,29.10..testirala sam se jutros prvim jutarnjim urinom(nisam piskila cijelu noc),sad jeli moguce da je jos rano da pokaze tocan rezultat...osjetljivost testa je 25 ummol..znaci danas mi je 25 dan ciklusa,menge mi dolaze svakih 27,28 dana..usput,rezultat je bio jutros negativan

----------


## Natalija28

Evo mene s novim rezultatima bete...nakon 2 dana ona se više nego duplala, sa 62,1 narasla je na 153,3.  :Very Happy:  Dr kaže da je sve OK po ovome. Hvala vam na podršci curke! Evo malo moje štorije :Smile:  
Dakle, dva dana nakon kašnjenja M naravila clearblue compact i jedva vidljiva sjena koju sam samo ja vidjela...Peti dan kašnjenja odem na betu i ona bude 62,1.. po mojoj računici trebala sam biti 5. tjedan trudnoće i već plačem jer je beta preniska. Onda konačno poslušam dr i curke s Rode i odem po drugu betu i ona se dupla... Dr kaže da sam ostala trudna kasnije nego što sam mislila iako sam ja kao controlfreak mislila da držim sve konce u rukama pošto znam točno kada mi dolazi ovulacija jer ju osjetim i da je oplodnja bila negdje blizu. Ona mi je do sada bila i jedina metoda kontracepcije i to 10 godina...Ali, ipak nisam mogla izračunati dan oplodnje ni svojim magičnim računicama  :Shock:  pa je oplodnja bila i nekoliko dana nakon O.
Toliko o preciznim ciklusima, testovima i dr...Ne se bedirati unaprijed...
Svima vama šaljem puno, puno  :Shy kiss:  i držim  :fige:  na sve četiri!!

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bravo, jesam ti rekla?! Čestitam još jednom i uzivaj!

----------


## anika2

natalija čestitam!!! cijeli dan čekam i evo čitam kako lijepe vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## Natalija28

Ma sjajne ste! Šaljem vam beta pozitivne vibre  :Smile:   i da uskoro tipkamo na odbrojavanju skupa  :Love:

----------


## kolimoli

*natalija28* čestitam!! 
vidim da se veselis tipkanju na odbrojavanju, ali draga tu ti nasrecu nije mjesto  :Wink:  nije da nesmijes, ali mislim da ces vise informacija o T naci na trudnickim podforumima!!!

samo ti sada lijepo uzivaj  :Kiss:

----------


## Natalija28

Nije da sam veliki paničar, ali bih se do prvog usg zadržala na ovim "još uvijek nisam sigurna" podforumima...Skakućem svuda pomalo, jer nemam još nikakav osjećaj da je to to, samo mi grudi malo rastu, pa se pravim luda...

----------


## žužy

uvijek možeš ponoviti betu,sve dok vidiš da se pravilno dupla nemaš razloga za brigu.a onda mirno čekaj prvi ultr.

----------


## Beti3

Znaš, ma znam da znaš, ti si trudna bez obzira na ultrazvuk. I beba raste svaki dan, bez obzira na UTZ. 
Nemoj da ti samo pregledi budu ono što će te usrećiti. Neka ti tvoje tijelo daje prave dokaze toga da u sebi imaš bebu. I uživaj u svakom danu.

----------


## Natalija28

Hvala na podršci!! Sve najbolje i da nazdravljamo (sokićima :Wink: ) uskoro!!  :mama:

----------


## kikičica

drage žene, po prvi puta sam na forumu rode, sviđa mi se međusobna podrška i detaljne informacije koje širite, svaka čast.. imam pitanjce- ciklus mi je poprilično točan, i 28 ili 32 dana traje (čudno ali da :Smile: . danas mi je 36. dan ciklusa, od menze ni m (čak ni predkrvarenje nisam imala- smećkasti iscjedak, ni bolove, ni osjetljive i bolne grudi, samo povećane). osjećaj je pritiska u donjoj zdjelici. test sam danas napravila s prvim jutanrjim urinom (koji je doduše stajao u čaši jedno pol sata dok sam otišla kupiti test-po vašim saznanjima utječe li to na rezultat testa možda?), primastick, i bio je negativan. nikakva crtica osim kontrolne. po vašim iskustvima, je li moguće da sam iipak nekim čudom ipak trudna  :Smile:  kolike su vjerojatnosti da je test netočan?  hvala!

----------


## piki

kikičica dobro došla! Obavezno ponovi test ali uzmi neki drugi. Ako bude i dalje negativan zovi ginekologa možda je nešto drugo u pitanju.

----------


## kikičica

koji drugi test preporučate?

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje cure imam jedno pitanje za vas, recite mi kad se moze napraviti kucni test nakon ivf-a, kad se rezutati mogu najranije pokazet ili ipak najbolje cekati betu? Hvala

----------


## deeeyoo

Bok kikičica,

ja sam dva testa primastick-a kupila, i oba su mi pokazala da sam trudna. Čak i ovaj prvi koji sam posljepodne radila. I to dva dana prije izračunate menge.  :Smile: 
Tako da ne znam, da li je test kriv... A što se tiče toga da je urin stajao pola sata. To nema veze. HCG ne isparuje. :D
Ne znam... Ili sačekaj još koji dan, ili si kupi za svaki slučaj još jedan test. Neki drugi ti ne mogu preproučiti - meni je samo ovaj jedan trebao.  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*kikičica* ja bih ti preporucila gravignost ili clearblue, ali sa clearblue budi oprezna jer zna pokazati tanku tanku crticu kao kemijskom nacrtanu, to je negativan test. testna crtica moze biti znatno svijetlija od kontrolne, ali bitno je da je jednako siroka.
*hedoniza* ja ti ne bih preporucila da testove radis prije 14-og dana od punkcije. sretno!

----------


## hedoniza

Neznam pousala sam danas sa prvim jutarnjim nista nema a sutra bi mi trebao biti 14 dan od punkcije.. Bune me simptomi, najvise sta me grudi bole ovi zadnji par dana i povisena temperatura..

----------


## bubekica

*hedoniza* ti simptomi mogu biti od utrogestana, koje pretpostavljam da koristis, ali uvijek je moguce da je prerano za test. pricekaj betu.

----------


## hedoniza

:Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*hedoniza* nemoj biti tuzna. sama si pitala -kad se rezultati *mogu* pokazati.. ali ne moraju. od srca ti zelim veliku betu!

----------


## hedoniza

Hvala ti draga bubekica, vidit cemo u petak sta je sa betom!

----------


## kikičica

puno hvala žene, idem sutra ginekologu pa ćemo vidjet što je posrijedi..

----------


## sivka

Drage rode, neznam više što ni kako.. uglavnom da ne duljim meni m kasni (ZM 27.10.) međuvremenu napravila test pa negativan, sačekala dva dana pa ponovila i taj drugi negativan također, simptomi su: cice nabujale i bolne, nekad splasnu ( ne dokraja ) večinom su bolne i velke, šerafa me povremeno srednje intezivno... e sad to je m koju sam čekala da dođe pa da idem vaditi hormone na vv za daljnji postupak ivf... dali je netko imao slična iskustva? p.s. oprostite na duuuugom postu :Embarassed:

----------


## bubekica

*sivka* koristis lijekove za dobivanje m? vidim u potpisu da si bez ovulacije pa pitam. ako da, koji lijek i koliko je prsloo od zadnje tablete*

----------


## sivka

ne nikakve ljekove ( osim matične mliječi ) to sama uzimam pa mislim da nema veze, gle imali su me puno dr preko u mojoj situaciji i svaki je drugačije govorio sad ovaj zadnji soc.gin. kod kojeg sam je rekao da kao nemam ovulacije i ja po svojem tijelu vidim da se ništa ne događa u sredini ciklusa, ali moje m su uvijek redovite od 28-30 dana pa taj izostanak mi je jako čudan..dali bi bila neka kasnija ovulacija? :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

iskreno, nikad mi nisu bile jasne m koje dolaze redovito, a ovulacije nema. jer nakon ovulacije na jajniku nastaje zuto tijelo koje luci progesteron i ukoliko ne dodje do trudnoce, zuto tijelo propada, pada razina progesterona i dolazi m. ako nema ovulacije, nema zutog tijela, nema progesterona, nema pada progesterona - nema m. savjetovala bih ti da odes na uzv i ukoliko nije bilo ovulacije, doktor ce ti vjerojatno propisati duphaston (ili nesto sl.) kako bi dobila m. naravno, mogucnost kasne ovulacije nije iskljucena.

----------


## sivka

hvala ti, sačekala budem ponedjeljak i ponovo testić napravila i pičim k gin. pa da vidim..nadam se da nije nekaj drugo?! cista ili neznam... samo bi bi još to trebalo

----------


## bubekica

ja m dobivam samo 2 puta nakon sto prestanem uzimati kontracepcijske. treci ciklus uvijek ima isti scenarij. m ne dolazi, ja vadim betu, beta 0, odlazim na uzv, ovulacije ni na vidiku, dobivam duphaston. s tim da ja imam pcos i za taj problem znam od 14-e godine. zelim ti da bude sve ok i da ako m vec treba krenuti da krece sto prije pa da mozes na brdo!

----------


## sivka

hvala, da više dojde ili NE! ovo mi je igra turbo živčeka!

----------


## mina9

Pozdrav cure.
Nakon sto mi je M kasnila 14 dana uradila sam prima stick test (poslijepodne) i bio je negativan. Imam neke simptome trudnoce ili sam umislila jer bih zeljela da sam trudna. I prije mi se desavalo da mi kasni ali ne ovoliko... Jeli moguce da je test pogrijesio? Ako ni danas ne dodje M ponavljam test ujutru.

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje i trebala bi vas savjet. 
Ovo nam je drugi mjesec na ciljanim odnosima sa klomifenom i kasni mi M dva dana, inace su redovite,28-29dana.. Danas poslijepodne sam radila test, Clearblue i na mjestu gdje bi se trebao pojaviti plus ona okomita crta je jako,jako tanka, al tu je, vidi se i plava je.. otisla sam opet i ljekarnu i kupila drugi, isto clearblue compact al on je negativan... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  
Jel ima nade da je onaj prvi test ipak pozitivan? Jel imao tko takav slucaj?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Zdravka82*, zao mi je sto ti to moram reci ali tanka crta na clearblue testovima sa plavom tintom je evaporacijska linija i ne znaci trudnocu.
Testna linija bilo kojeg pozitivnog testa moze biti jako jako svijetla ali je iste debljine kao i kontrolna.
To sto ti M kasni je jako dobar znak (osim ako uzimas neki dodatni progesteron, tada nije neuobicajeno), pa ponovi testic sa prvim jutarnjim urinom  :fige:

----------


## Sanja :)

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje i trebala bi vas savjet. 
> Ovo nam je drugi mjesec na ciljanim odnosima sa klomifenom i kasni mi M dva dana, inace su redovite,28-29dana.. Danas poslijepodne sam radila test, Clearblue i na mjestu gdje bi se trebao pojaviti plus ona okomita crta je jako,jako tanka, al tu je, vidi se i plava je.. otisla sam opet i ljekarnu i kupila drugi, isto clearblue compact al on je negativan... 
> Jel ima nade da je onaj prvi test ipak pozitivan? Jel imao tko takav slucaj?


Prva trudnoca! M kasni, test cleat blue neg.opet radim neg.kupim obican gravidnost i +! U istom danu! Maahh!  Druga trudnoca odmah gravidnost kupila i +  :Smile: ! Pokusaj dr.test kupiti!
Sretno i javi nam  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

Drage moje, hvala vam na odgovorima.. Nazalost vjestica je jutros stigla...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Sutra idem kod gina traziti uputnicu za zg.. 
Citamo se na nekim drugim temama..  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

> Drage moje, hvala vam na odgovorima.. Nazalost vjestica je jutros stigla...  
> Sutra idem kod gina traziti uputnicu za zg.. 
> Citamo se na nekim drugim temama..


Zao mi je  :Sad: ! Al bus vidla koliko ce ti trajati! U zadnjoj trudnoci, nisam ni znala da sam trudna dobila sam m,ko jucervse sjecam da sam pomislilaod kad ona traje 4 dana, uvijek je bar 6!i tek ona slijedeca je izostala! A zapravo bila trudna cijelo vrijeme! ~~~~ da bude i tebi tako  :Smile:

----------


## JoMi

Pozdrav svima, molim za vaše mišljenje, malcice sam nestrpljiva. Zadnju m sam imala 1.12 , trebala bi doc 29.tog,, po izracunu plodni su bili od 13.tog do 18.tog, odnos smo imali 16tog... E sad, zadnjih 6-7 dana temp stalno oko 37, umor pogotovo nakon ručka, trcim na wc češće nego inače, mucnina tokom dana al nikad po davanje, grudi užasno bile, znaju se pojavit grcevi u donjem dijelu trbuhom kao pred, glavobolje je bila jedan dan,, jel postoji imala sansa da su ovo stvarno simptomi trudnoće  :Smile:  i da, do sad je bija bijeli iscjedak, a danas se pojavio smeckasti na gacicama... Pliz pomoć šta mislite  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*jomi* ako su simptomi koje navodis posljedica trudnoce, testic bi trudnocu trebao pokazati. naravno postoji uvijek i mogucnosti da si si trudna, test bude negativan jer je prerano, ali onda je prerano i za simptome (cesto ih umislimo od silne zelje). jedini nacin da si skratis muke je da napravis testic. sto se smedjeg iscjetka tice, on moze biti najava menstruacije ili implantacijsko krvarenje. opcenito, bilokoji simptom moze znaciti - sve ili, nazalost, nista. sretno  :fige:

----------


## JoMi

Fala  :Smile:  pričekati ću još dva dana pa ako m ne dođe napraviti ću test  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

pozz....inace imam neredovide m aliovaj put ju nisam imala od 11 mj ....dakle skoro 2 mj.... 
pokusavam ne trazit simptome trudnoce ali nekak mi se cini da cu ipak morat napravit test...jos jedan u nizu ....drzite fige!!

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* sretno!

----------


## nivesa

hm....jedna crta je debelo vidljiva,a druga se samo nazire... Kaj sad??? Da ...jos jedan kupim???

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* koji je test? crta je crta, osim ako je rijec o tankoj kao kemijskom povucenoj liniji na clearblue (to je negativan rezultat)! kupi jos jedan i ponovi ujutro.

----------


## nivesa

clearblue je bio....  :Sad:  a ja se vec ponadala da mozda ipak..... ali kupit cu sad neki drugi... jer sad nemrem izdrzat!!!

----------


## bubekica

ovisi kakva je ta linija na clearblue. ova lazna je bas onako jako jako tanka.

----------


## nivesa

A sad vise ne znam ni sama...tanka je. Kad sam prvi put bila trudna radila sam sa gravignost-mislim da se tak zove i bile su skoro iste debljine... ovaj test mislim da je cudan malo  :Smile:  a sad je kasno da ponovno gledam,ionak vise ne vrjedi...

----------


## martinaP

Kupi gravignost mini i ponovi sutra ili preksutra.

----------


## nivesa

> Kupi gravignost mini i ponovi sutra ili preksutra.


Mislim da ce tak i bit...veli mi frendica da ga ponovim danas,jer ak sam trudna kao da ce se odmah vidjeti... 
A znam da je to najbolje ujutro...

----------


## nivesa

Ima netko iskustva sa takvom tankom linijom na tom testu a da je ipak bio pozitivan??

----------


## martinaP

Imam ja, moja tanka crta je danas predškolac  :Zaljubljen: , ali na one step testu.

----------


## nivesa

> Imam ja, moja tanka crta je danas predškolac , ali na one step testu.


Prekrasno!!!  :Smile:  Ja se nadam da cu i ja tako jednog dana nekoga malo utjesit!! Mislim da cu ja danas odmah napravit  taj drugi test...ne mogu cekat vise!! Ipak od 15.11. nisam dobila m! Pa i ako nije znat cu 100% i otic ginicu....

----------


## bubekica

kupi gravignost mini, on je jeftin, a pouzdan i nema filozofije dal je lazna crta il nije, kao sto je to slucaj s testovima s plavom tintom.  :fige:

----------


## Majuška

.. ili digitalni clearblue

----------


## nivesa

Tnx cure!! Hvala vam puno puno puno!!!! Cim saznam nekaj novo javim!! Nadam se samo da necu opet past u bed....

----------


## nivesa

:štrika: nadam se plusicu!!! Inace cu morat psihologu i ginekologu!!  :psiholog:

----------


## kik@

*nivesa-*dzim :fige: za plusic

----------


## nivesa

> *nivesa-*dzimza plusic


Hvala!!!!!

----------


## Sanja :)

~~~~~ za plusic  :Smile: ))

----------


## Majuška

iiiii?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nivesa

nije plusic... :Sad: 
drugi je bio negativan ...al menge i dalje nema a sad ne preostaje drugo nego doktoru....bas sam tuzna.....

----------


## nivesa

Mozda jos ima sanse?? Kaj da radim cure moje?? Dajte neku pametnu...

----------


## Majuška

idi izvadi betu, da budeš sigurna da nije T

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je!


a ako ipak nije onda pravac doktoru

----------


## nivesa

Gdje to u zg mogu napravit?? I da li trebam uputnicu za to?? Nisam nikad vadila betu....

----------


## nivesa

Kupila sam ja jucer 2 testa ali onaj drugi nisam ni radila kad je ovaj bio neg. a ak ne dode za par dana onda cu ovaj napravit
...

----------


## žužy

žao mi je zbog minusa :Love: 
ako sam dobro shvatila,kasni ti 2mj?to je puno,da si trudna test bi to svakako morao potvrditi.neznam sad kolko neredoviti su ti inače ciklusi ali mislim da bi prvo trebala otići kod dr,na pregled,ultrazvuk..

----------


## nivesa

neredoviti su al bas 2 mj...hm...od 15.11 nisam imala

----------


## žužy

> neredoviti su al bas 2 mj...hm...od 15.11 nisam imala


puno je to nekak...možda da nazoveš svog dr pa da čuješ kaj veli.ako kaže da prvo izvadiš betu onda tak napravi.

----------


## bubekica

> puno je to nekak...možda da nazoveš svog dr pa da čuješ kaj veli.ako kaže da prvo izvadiš betu onda tak napravi.


x
nemoj bezveze trositi novce na betu privatno (kosta cca 150kn). doktor ti moze dati uputnicu ako ce biti potrebno. sretno i zao mi je zbog minusa.

----------


## nivesa

tnx cure!!!!!!!  :Sad: (

----------


## Sanja :)

Nivesa! Svasta je moguce! Al ko sto kazu cure najbolje doktoru! Moja sestricna je bila trudna 3mj kad je dok.konacno potvrdio! Naime,njoj izostala mens.! Napravila test i neg.! Pa opet test za par dana opet neg.! I tako tri testa! Otisla ginicu,on na uzv nista ne vidi,test kod njega negativ. i daje joj tablete dabroston,da se otvori! Nakon sto je popila opet nije dobila,i opet k njemu! Tek tada je vidio da je trudna 3mj! Koliko je takvih slucajeva ne znam! Al hocu reci da ih ima,i da je sve moguce! Meni su u prvoj trudnoci,unatocm kucnom testu koji je bio poz.rekli da nisam trudna! Onda je jedan privat fin.rekao da je mozda cak v.matericna! Onda sam otisla na hitnu,tamo su radili test i neg.! Zatim me kolegica savjetovala za betu,koja je potvrdila! Sjecam se dok.sa hitne i jako ruznog kome.! Da se trudni ne ni vam bilo malo zlo,malo ne! Mojoj zeni je stalno bilo zlo! I taj isti me primio na porod! Ooo,da prepoznao me! A i ja sam mu se predstavila!

----------


## mare41

> Da se trudni ne ni vam bilo malo zlo,malo ne! Mojoj zeni je stalno bilo zlo!


meni u prvom tromjesječju nije bilo ni malo zlo, niti minimalno, to nema veze s ničim -kome je zlo, a kome nije

----------


## Sanja :)

[QUOTE=mare41;2312862]meni u prvom tromjesječju nije bilo ni malo zlo, niti minimalno, to nema veze s ničim -kome je zlo, a kome nije[/

Ma jednostavno dan danas nemam kom.na to!

----------


## maca papucarica

> meni u prvom tromjesječju nije bilo ni malo zlo, niti minimalno, to nema veze s ničim -kome je zlo, a kome nije


A "trebalo" ti je kao biti duplo, jer si duplica!
Ma najobicnije bapske price, koje, da ne povjerujes, i doktori (ponekad) serviraju.

----------


## martinaP

> meni u prvom tromjesječju nije bilo ni malo zlo, niti minimalno, to nema veze s ničim -kome je zlo, a kome nije


xxx

U 2 trudnoće nisam osjetila što je to mučnina, nisam imala niti jednog simptoma trudnoće osim izostanka M ( s Andrijom čak ni to, imala sam jednu "menstruaciju" a bila sam trudna).

----------


## nivesa

*Sanja*!!!Uzas! Znam kak je kad te dr. sprcka.tj,ne obavi svoj posao kak treba!!! Meni su sprckali u prvoj trudnoci sve kaj su mogli!! I da...meni je NON-STOP bilo zlo .NON_STOP!!!Nisam mogla prestat povracat,na kraju vise nisam nista ni mogla jest jer mi se sve gadilo!! A oni su rekli da je to sasvim NORMALNO!!! Zvala sam jucer i rekli su mi da dodem u utorak...rekla sam sestri za obodva testa veli ona da ne zna kaj da mi kaze ali da svakako dodem pa da cemo tam napravit sve testove koji su potrebni...sad cekam utorak...sa vrlo malo nade za t...cak nimalo...

----------


## Sanja :)

> *Sanja*!!!Uzas! Znam kak je kad te dr. sprcka.tj,ne obavi svoj posao kak treba!!! Meni su sprckali u prvoj trudnoci sve kaj su mogli!! I da...meni je NON-STOP bilo zlo .NON_STOP!!!Nisam mogla prestat povracat,na kraju vise nisam nista ni mogla jest jer mi se sve gadilo!! A oni su rekli da je to sasvim NORMALNO!!! Zvala sam jucer i rekli su mi da dodem u utorak...rekla sam sestri za obodva testa veli ona da ne zna kaj da mi kaze ali da svakako dodem pa da cemo tam napravit sve testove koji su potrebni...sad cekam utorak...sa vrlo malo nade za t...cak nimalo...


Saljem ti ~~~~~~~ za +  :Smile: !

----------


## nivesa

Hvala!!! Sad nemam sta nego istrpit taj "strah"!!! do utorka!!!!

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,sretno u utorak! :Love:

----------


## Sanja :)

Jooj bolje da se ne sjetim svih izjava osobito u prvoj trudnoci! U dr,trudnoci,test pozitivan... Narucim se na pregled i primi me zamjena jer moj ginic na g.o.! Ni on nista ne vidi! Naruci me za dva dana,opet nista! Imkaze da idem vaditi krv! Dodem u labos! Pitam zenu jel to za. Betu? Kaze ona ne,to su pretrage za kiretazu! Samo sto nisam pala sa stolice! Isti dan tj.vecer prokrvarim al kao nikad prije!  Zovem bolnicu i kazem test poz.,ginic ne vidi,krvarim jakoo,trebam li doci ili da pustim da se onda tak ocistim? Kaze ona hitno k nama! Dodem u bolnicu! Pregled i isto kao nista ne opipa! Al ajmo na uzv za svaki slucaj! Jos ja kak da se skinem i prohodam,a iz mene rijeka?! Samo vi hodajte imo tko ce pocisitit! Eto u kolikoj mjeri krvarenje! Na uzv me pita da ponovim pricu,koju sam sada vama pisala! Okrene uzv prema meni! Jel vidite kvo? Daaa!! A sad cete i cut  :Smile: ! Srce junacki kuca  :Smile: ! Rodio se nas L  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

> Hvala!!! Sad nemam sta nego istrpit taj "strah"!!! do utorka!!!!


Samo pozitivno,a mi smo uz tebe  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

:Cekam:   HVALA!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,kak je prešlo?

----------


## nivesa

evo mene drage moje od ginica....veli da trudnocu ne vidi ali me salje na betu... ne nadam se nicemu samo lijem suze kao malo djete...rekao je da ko je bila trudnoca s obzirom da je jedan test bio nedorecen a drugi neg da postoji mogucnost da je bila trudnoca ali da se nije nastavila razvijat i da je otislo samo od sebe........kaj da sad ja mislim??? pomozite malo  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

> Jooj bolje da se ne sjetim svih izjava osobito u prvoj trudnoci! U dr,trudnoci,test pozitivan... Narucim se na pregled i primi me zamjena jer moj ginic na g.o.! Ni on nista ne vidi! Naruci me za dva dana,opet nista! Imkaze da idem vaditi krv! Dodem u labos! Pitam zenu jel to za. Betu? Kaze ona ne,to su pretrage za kiretazu! Samo sto nisam pala sa stolice! Isti dan tj.vecer prokrvarim al kao nikad prije!  Zovem bolnicu i kazem test poz.,ginic ne vidi,krvarim jakoo,trebam li doci ili da pustim da se onda tak ocistim? Kaze ona hitno k nama! Dodem u bolnicu! Pregled i isto kao nista ne opipa! Al ajmo na uzv za svaki slucaj! Jos ja kak da se skinem i prohodam,a iz mene rijeka?! Samo vi hodajte imo tko ce pocisitit! Eto u kolikoj mjeri krvarenje! Na uzv me pita da ponovim pricu,koju sam sada vama pisala! Okrene uzv prema meni! Jel vidite kvo? Daaa!! A sad cete i cut ! Srce junacki kuca ! Rodio se nas L


citam i najezim se sva!!! i naravno suza suzu lije!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa nadam se da ce te beta iznenaditi! Ako pod nedorecen mislis na onaj clearblue - to je negativan test, vrlo cesto tako pokazuje.... Nazalost.  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

jel zna netko kak radi labaratorij za betu u Petrovoj?

----------


## nivesa

ma bolje da i nije bilo nis nego da se lose zavrsilo... mislim da me nece nista iznenadit ....

----------


## nivesa

nakon koliko dana od odnosa se moze po beti vidjet trudnoca??

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa 6-12 dana od ovulacije, znaci, max 16 dana, ako uzmemk u obzir da spermiji mogu pozivjeti do 4 dana, sto je jako rijetko...

----------


## bubekica

Min 5 dana, al to vise teoretski nego prakticno  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

hm.....da... a posto nije bilo menge nije bilo ni ovulacije...... a da si odma to sutra odem obavit?? Da li lab u Petrovoj radi popodne?? ja radim do 14..

----------


## Sanja :)

> evo mene drage moje od ginica....veli da trudnocu ne vidi ali me salje na betu... ne nadam se nicemu samo lijem suze kao malo djete...rekao je da ko je bila trudnoca s obzirom da je jedan test bio nedorecen a drugi neg da postoji mogucnost da je bila trudnoca ali da se nije nastavila razvijat i da je otislo samo od sebe........kaj da sad ja mislim??? pomozite malo



Jako mi je zao da nista ne vidi  :Sad: ! Iskreno mi je zao! Imas li kakve simptome trudnoce? Ne znam za petrovu kako radi, ja se nisam mogla docekati pa sam otisla privat u labos, ali kostalo me nekih 200kn! Ajde super kaj se dobiju rezultati kroz koji sat! 
 Kad ides vaditi betu?

----------


## žužy

mislim da se tamo krv vadi samo ujutro,ali nisam sigurna..možda se javi neko tko zna više.
si radila poslije test još koji?

----------


## bubekica

Za petrovu ti ne znam... Ak je bilo ovulacije dok je trebao vidjeti zuto tijelo...

----------


## nivesa

*Zuzi*nisam...a ni necu vise radit testove... a isla bi sutra ali kad moram radit.. ne znam kak da to izvedem...
*Sanja* ne znam vise ni sama kaj bi ti rekla..cice me bole ,mozda pms?? ali vec 10 dana.. inace sam pusac a jucer i danas mi se zeludac digo na cigaretu ali samo na kratko. A umor pripisujem poslu...Stvarno ne znam kaj da mislim...

----------


## nivesa

Se moram narucit za betu?
sad sam vec dosadna! :Embarassed:

----------


## nivesa

nista od T...beta  0

----------


## Majuška

žao mi je :hug:

----------


## MELANIE

zene pomagajte..zadnja menstarucaija dosla na 25 dan ciklusa,nesto ranije nego inace i trajala jedva dva dana,jedva...i od onda je nema,nema ni potrebe za uloskom,tetovi na trudnocu negativni,a bazalna temperatura se drzi na 37 c..sad me buni to sto nije pala????muz i ja se ne stitimo previse pa sam pomislila i na trudnocu,ali tetsovi su negativni.danas mi je "kao 4 dan ciklusa ',jel nekome bilo tako i sto je to?imam i povremeno zatezanje u jajnicima...sva se preznojavam,nedavno sam bila na ginekoloskom i bilo je sve manje vise u redu,bilo je te neke slobodne tekucine u douglasovom prostoru za koju mi rece gin da je normalna pojava nakon ovulacije..zbunjena sam.....neznam sto bi moglo biti..prvi dan je bilo ajmo rec normalno krvarenje,a drugi dan samo 1 ulozak cijeli dan

----------


## beilana

meni se je znalo to dogoditi, i da se temp snizi tek nakon tjedan dana, mislim da je to sve normalno, ne može uvijek bit savršeno kak mi želimo.

----------


## martinaP

> zene pomagajte..zadnja menstarucaija dosla na 25 dan ciklusa,nesto ranije nego inace i trajala jedva dva dana,jedva...i od onda je nema,nema ni potrebe za uloskom,tetovi na trudnocu negativni,a bazalna temperatura se drzi na 37 c..sad me buni to sto nije pala????muz i ja se ne stitimo previse pa sam pomislila i na trudnocu,ali tetsovi su negativni.danas mi je "kao 4 dan ciklusa ',jel nekome bilo tako i sto je to?imam i povremeno zatezanje u jajnicima...sva se preznojavam,nedavno sam bila na ginekoloskom i bilo je sve manje vise u redu,bilo je te neke slobodne tekucine u douglasovom prostoru za koju mi rece gin da je normalna pojava nakon ovulacije..zbunjena sam.....neznam sto bi moglo biti..prvi dan je bilo ajmo rec normalno krvarenje,a drugi dan samo 1 ulozak cijeli dan


Ja sam bila u sličnoj situaciji trudna, test mi je bio jedva jedva pozitivan 5 "dan ciklusa", a 2 dana poslije jasno pozitivan.. Ponovi test za nekoliko dana.

----------


## MELANIE

> meni se je znalo to dogoditi, i da se temp snizi tek nakon tjedan dana, mislim da je to sve normalno, ne može uvijek bit savršeno kak mi želimo.


bas cu pratiti bazalnu ujutro,mada znam da se i od stresa moze poremetit sve




> Ja sam bila u sličnoj situaciji trudna, test mi je bio jedva jedva pozitivan 5 "dan ciklusa", a 2 dana poslije jasno pozitivan.. Ponovi test za nekoliko dana.


budem,hvala na savjetu i nadi ..

----------


## amy 82

pozdav... dali je neko imao istu ili slicnu situaciju ja prije 7 dana mi kasnila m i ja uradim test i + ali nakon dva dana dobijem ka m koja je bila nista drugacuja od ostali ika je kasnola i ja ponovim odma test i - krvakenje je prestalo a ja neznma sta da radim dali da idem ginekologu ili uradim test...dali se nekom desilo nesto slicno???

----------


## maca papucarica

*Amy82*, to nazalost djeluje kao biokemijska trudnoca tj. jako rani spontani. Bilo bi dobro da se javis ginekologu da on/a odluci jel sto treba.

----------


## Micana

Cao cure. Treba mi vase misljenje. Naime, zadnju mengu sam imala 10. januara, a odnos 25. i sve bi bilo fino da me u ponedeljak nije poceo boljeti jajnik, nesto kao ostra bol, ne konstantno, u razmacima i vise ne boli . :S Sljedeci dan bradavice preosjetljive sto mi se nikada nije desavalo, cak mi i grudnjak smeta. A mengu ne ocekujem jos. Je li moguce da sam trudna ili ipak stize " tetka " preuranjeno ili je mozda rano za simptome trudnoce ! :Smile:

----------


## Zara1

> Cao cure. Treba mi vase misljenje. Naime, zadnju mengu sam imala 10. januara, a odnos 25. i sve bi bilo fino da me u ponedeljak nije poceo boljeti jajnik, nesto kao ostra bol, ne konstantno, u razmacima i vise ne boli . :S Sljedeci dan bradavice preosjetljive sto mi se nikada nije desavalo, cak mi i grudnjak smeta. A mengu ne ocekujem jos. Je li moguce da sam trudna ili ipak stize " tetka " preuranjeno ili je mozda rano za simptome trudnoce !


rano je za bilo što, napravi test za cca tjedan dana

----------


## penny

micana- slazem se sa zarom, rano je ... pricekaj bar dan dva prije ocekivane m, grlim i nadam se da ce testic pokazati ono sto si sama zelis

----------


## Micana

Hvala vam :D Cekam, pa cemo vidjeti sta ce vrijeme pokazati, a naravno i test  :Smile:  Pussee

----------


## vatra86

*Micana* i meni je tako ovaj mjesec, a bilo mi je i prije u nekim rijetkim ciklusima i nista jos...ne zelim te rastuziti, nego ti zelim da je kod tebe to ipak dobitan ciklus... i kao sto cure kazu pisni testic na dan ocekivane.. sretno!!! pusa

----------


## penny

micana- ne zaboravi nam javiti sto je testic pokazao  :Smile:

----------


## IMD

trebam malu pomoć, ovako imala sam spolni odnos prije dva mjeseca i onda sam skužila da plodniji dan nisam mogla imat. nakon toga sam dobila M koja je bila sva samo ne uobičjna trajala je kraće i jako jako slabije nego normalna. za to sam predpostavila da je zbog toga što sam nedavno prestala piti pilule jasmin. ali nakon toga druga M koja je bila na vrijeme ali opet nikakva me pomalo zabrinula. primjetila sam da mi se grudi mjenjaju i ponekad me bole i oticu no to odlazi i dolazi znači nije neprestano. hvata me mučnina ali opet nije baš svakodnevna, sad me zanima dali je netko ima sličnu sitvaciju?

----------


## Plava_RI

> trebam malu pomoć, ovako imala sam spolni odnos prije dva mjeseca i onda sam skužila da plodniji dan nisam mogla imat. nakon toga sam dobila M koja je bila sva samo ne uobičjna trajala je kraće i jako jako slabije nego normalna. za to sam predpostavila da je zbog toga što sam nedavno prestala piti pilule jasmin. ali nakon toga druga M koja je bila na vrijeme ali opet nikakva me pomalo zabrinula. primjetila sam da mi se grudi mjenjaju i ponekad me bole i oticu no to odlazi i dolazi znači nije neprestano. hvata me mučnina ali opet nije baš svakodnevna, sad me zanima dali je netko ima sličnu sitvaciju?


Po mojem skromnom mišljenju to mi ukazuje na znakove trudnoće. Jesi napravila test ?

----------


## Plava_RI

> Po mojem skromnom mišljenju to mi ukazuje na znakove trudnoće. Jesi napravila test ?


I ? Kakav je rezultat ? Uzvrati sa iskustvom jer nas sigurno ima jos sa takvim ili slicnim "problemom" ....

----------


## Luna8

Curke drage, ovako: moj ciklus je blago receno nikakav. Kad je sve ok traje 32-35 dana. Nekad zna i po 50+ a nekad jedan mjesec uopce i ne dobijem. Zadnji put sam imala 04.01.znaci kasni nekih 2 tjedna. Radila 3 testa (clear blue i jos neka dva razlicita) svi bili negativni. Prvi 31. dan ciklusa pa 35.dan i zadnji prije par dana. Prvi jutarnji urin. Znaci nema trudnoce. Danas bila kod ginekologa i veli mi da nista ne vidi na ultrazvuku osim da imam pojacanu sluz sto moze biti znak trudnoce ali i ne mora (jer je ta sluz pojacana i prred kraj ciklusa). Dao mi Duphaston da pijem kako bi doslo do krvarenja. I sad kad sam dosla doma isla sam napravit jos jedan test (neda mi vrag mira).  Nakon 10 min se pojavila jedva (ali bas bas jedva) vidljiva druga crtica. Vidi se samo kad gledam pod jakim svjetlom.  :Laughing:  Test jos nisam bacila jer se nadam da ce se podebljati. Eh sad mene zanima, da li postoji mogucnost da to znaci pozitivan test i s takvom jadnom crticom? Trudnocu zarko zelim ali slobodno mi recite istinu ne treba mi nikakva utjeha pa se onda poslije razocaram.... Ja sam racunala da mi je ovulacija bila oko  19.01. (lh trakice su pokazale) i tad smo imali odnose ali mozda je ipak bila poslije pa su zato ovi prvi testovi bili negativni??? Uhhhh da mi je bar izdrzati par dana pa ponoviti test ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## Luna8

Samo jos da napomenem da nemam nikakve znakove trudnoce kao ni one pred mjesecnicu. Jedino bol u donjem dijelu ledja ali to je valjda od sjedenja na poslu. Pusa curke

----------


## kudri

acu, od nečega se crtica pojavila!  :Smile:  razina hormona je tu, e sad, zašto je slaba, drugi je par rukava. možda si stvarno imala ovulaciju kasnije, pa ako ste se i sexali kasnije, možda stvarno jesi trudna :Smile:

----------


## Luna8

> acu, od nečega se crtica pojavila!  razina hormona je tu, e sad, zašto je slaba, drugi je par rukava. možda si stvarno imala ovulaciju kasnije, pa ako ste se i sexali kasnije, možda stvarno jesi trudna


 :Klap:   :Klap:  

 Izdrzat cu valjda jos dan-dva pa ponovit test :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

Da baš tak,crtica je crtica...Jesi možda ponovila test jutros?
Pošto imaš neredovite cikluse,teško je odrediti i samu ovulaciju,stoga je lako moguče da je bila kasno i da je trudnoča jako mala,zato nije bilo ništa vidljivo na utz.Ako je test pozitivan,zovi dr i vadi krv,tak budeš najbolje znala.Sretno!

----------


## Luna8

Danas vec puuuuno jasnija druga crtica  :Very Happy:  

Imate za preporucit neki drugi forum za trudnoice? Ovaj je spor za ubit se

----------


## daddycool

> Imate za preporucit neki drugi forum za trudnoice? Ovaj je spor za ubit se



 :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> Danas vec puuuuno jasnija druga crtica  
> 
> Imate za preporucit neki drugi forum za trudnoice? Ovaj je spor za ubit se


Prvo da ti poskočim za drugu crticu  :Very Happy: !
A drugo  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ,spor ti je kad imaš premalo postova da bi se odma objavljivali,pričekaj još malo,nakon mislim desetog kreče brže :Wink: .

----------


## Luna8

Aha hvala žužy... mislim da ću ipak tražit drugi forum

Administratori su izgleda glupavi  :Laughing:  

Pozzzzzzzzz

----------


## Adano

Zdravo, ja sam nova na forumu  :Smile:  
Moja situacija je sljedeca: Posljednju M sam imala 7.2., trajala je 6 dana, rizicni odnos je bio 19.2. a ovulacija bi trebala biti otprilike 21.-22.2. Ciklus  mi traje oko 29-30 dana i uvijek je redovan... Test sam radila 7.3. i bio je negativan (BB test traka, neka super osjetljiva)... Rekla sam MM da mi kupi novi test, pa ne znam da li da uradim veceras kad on dodje s posla ili da cekam do ujutro? Inace nemam nikakvih simptoma ni trudnoce ni menstruacije... Prije bi me uzasno boljele grudi, stomak i sl. kad bi trebala dobiti, a sad nista... Jedino par dana nakon onog rizicnog odnosa mi je bilo muka i nisam imala apetit, ali to ne moze biti od trudnoce jer je bilo prerano... Savjet nekii?  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav *Adano*!Vjerojatno si do sad već napravila drugi test,kakav je rezultat?

----------


## Adano

Radila sam test odmah ujutro i negativan je... a M jos nema... :/ 7 dana kasni....

----------


## žužy

A baš mi je žao...mislim da bi se trebala javit doktoru,ili ga bar nazovi za savjet,7 dana nije malo.Pa nek pogleda zašto M ne dolazi. :Love:

----------


## Adano

> A baš mi je žao...mislim da bi se trebala javit doktoru,ili ga bar nazovi za savjet,7 dana nije malo.Pa nek pogleda zašto M ne dolazi.


Postoji li mogucnost da su testovi pogrijesili? Ne znam da li da opet radim sutra ako ne dodje M do tad? Krsta me bole, a ostalo nista...

----------


## žužy

*Adano*,nisam vidla ranije da si pisala..kakvo je stanje?

----------


## sambalu

Veliki pozdrav cure! Evo i mene padobranca na ovoj temi sa jednim pitanjem. Naime kasni mi nekoliko dana a inace imam prilicno redovite cikluse. E sada ono sto me zbunjuje je taj prokleti test koji sam radila vec dva puta. Prvi put prije tri dana bio je negativan, a danas vidim ili umisljam da vidim jedva vidljivu crticu na testu, pa cu vas zamoliti da mi kazete dali umisljam! Evo slikice

----------


## žužy

*sambalu*,probaj učitati slikicu na neki program namjenjen tome,npr...imageshack.Pa onda link od te slike zalijepi ovdje.Nije dozvoljeno objavljivanje direktnih slika,nemožemo vidjeti tvoju. :Smile:

----------


## sambalu

Ajmo probati ovako:
http://public.fotki.com/sambalu/test...21-082727.html

----------


## žužy

Rekla bi da se nazire nešto  :Smile: ,a ako se nazire na sliki onda je "u živo" još vidljivije!Moj prijedlog,traži doktora uputnicu za vađenje bete,ili odi vadi privatno,kak ti je praktičnije.Tako budeš najsigurnija!A pošto su ti ciklusi inače uredni a sad ti kasni nekoliko dana,morala bi biti lijepa brojkica.
 :fige:  od srca!

----------


## alef

Evo ja sam radila testic 25.dc i nista, bijelo da bjelje ne moze biti  :Sad:  Mislilm da bi morala biti ma barem sjena crtice...

----------


## Majuška

> Ajmo probati ovako:
> http://public.fotki.com/sambalu/test...21-082727.html


čestitam!  :Yes: 

vidi se svjetla debela druga crta

----------


## vucica

*sambalu* vidim i ja svijetlu drugu crtu..da budeš sigurna odi vaditi betu kao što kaže *žužy*
*alef*možda bude..pričekaj još malo, ha? :Love:

----------


## sambalu

Hvala vam na odgovorima cure! Ja ne znam sta bi vise mislila, i muz me vec gleda kao da sam lagano paranoicna jer po njemu je to negativan test, a tetke nema vec pet dana sto nije uobicajeno za moje cikluse. Isli smo na trudnocu, a sada kada postoji mogucnost za istu mene hvata nenormalna panika. Pricekati cu jos koji dan pa cu vidjeti sta dalje. A dali se tako rana trudnoca od 2-3 tjedna moze vidjeti ultrazvukom?

----------


## Tiziana

Ovakva je bila moja crta 10.dan nakon ovulacije. Evo upravo dojim tu crticu.
Cestitam!

----------


## Beti3

> A dali se tako rana trudnoca od 2-3 tjedna moze vidjeti ultrazvukom?


Nema smisla ići tako rano. Što god se vidjelo, neće biti sigurno. Ako baš moraš znati odmah, idi u laboratorij i izvadi krv. Ako je betaHCG pozitivan, trudna si.

Ili uživaj u spoznaji da si možda trudna, polako se saživi sa tom mišlju i sa 6-7 tjedana ( računano od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije) odi ginekologu. Tada ćete vidjeti sve.

U međuvremenu živi kao trudnica, papaj zdravo i izbjegavaj duhanski dim i drugo nezdravo. Ako nemaš bolova ni krvarenja, jednostavno uživaj u čekanju. Čekanju bebe, naravno.

----------


## sambalu

Evo da javim najnovije sto sam saznala. Naravno nisam izdrzala i otisla sam kod ginekologa da mi barem pogleda ultrazvukom (stariji je doktor sa puno iskustva). Na ultrazvuku nije nista vidio, a kako je i Beti3 rekla jos je i prerano, ali po njemu to nije trudnoca. E sada dao mi je Duphaston i po njegovom misljenju i ako sam trudna taj lijek ne skodi plodu, a ako nisam izazvat ce mi krvarenje kroz najvise pet dana. Bila sam toliko zabrinuta jer sam teska panicarka i imam dijagnosticiranu anksioznost, a lijekove sam prestala piti prije nekoliko mjeseci, no to je vec druga tema. Eto toliko od mene, pozdrav cure!

----------


## Tiziana

Ja sam na 5+2 tt jednom vidjela samo gestacijsku vrecicu a jednom bome i srcanu akciju. To bi ti bilo recimo 10 dana izostanka ciklusa.

----------


## Majuška

Sambalu, pa trebao te barem uputiti na vađenje bete..
Za uzv je prerano

----------


## sambalu

Majuška, to je ostavio meni na izbor jer je on privatnik i ne moze mi izdati uputnicu, a ionako sam trazila od njega da mi napravi samo uzv. Znam da je prerano ali sam mislila da ce sa tolikim iskustvom ipak moci procijeniti radi li se o trudnoci. Eto danas je treci dan da pijem Duphaston a stvari jos nema. Malo me frka jer kada me hvataju napadaji panike moram uzeti xanax a sada to izbjegavam jer ne znam na cemu sam i bojim se da ne dodje situacija kada cu morati uzeti, a cijelo vrijeme mi visi nad glavom sta ako ipak jesam trudna i to mi radi jos vecu paniku.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Sambalu* ja sam se nagutala Duphastona u zivotu i mogu ti reci da M dode 3-7 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja tableta. 
Ginekolog cak ni da ima kristalnu kuglu tako rano ne moze vidjeti trudnocu, eventualno moze vidjeti jako zadebljane stijenke maternice sto moze znaciti ranu trudnocu ili skoru menstruaciju.
Jedini pouzdan pokazatelj tako rane trudnoce je beta Hcg "hormon trudnoce" koji detektiraju testovi za trudnocu i vadenje tog hormona iz krvi (sto je i najpreciznije jer dobijes tocnu koncentraciju hormona u krvi).
Ne znam odakle si, ali betu mozes vaditi u privatnim poliklinikama (cca 150 kn, nalaz u roku par sati osobno ili na mail) ili u drzavnim laboratorijima (bolnickim) sa ili bez uputnice (ja sam placala oko 120 kn) i nalaz je najcesce isti dan, ali ga moras osobno podici.
Vadi betu pa ces znati na cemu si (sto ce ti vjerojatno smanjiti anksioznost), a odmah ces znati i smijes li piti lijekove.

----------


## Tiziana

Pa zasto ne napravis obican pipi test ujutro s prvom mokracom. Ako je ona blijeda bila pozitivna sutra ujutro ce ti biti crta ko kuca debela. Obican gravignost mini test, cini mi se da je to ime onog naj jeftinijeg,obicna trakica, pokazivao mi je tri puta trudnocu cak i prije izostanka kad je clear blu jos davao negativno. Ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoci napravila tri komada, svako jutro po jednu imam ih i danas idu od najsvijetlije kao tvoja pa jedna jos svijetlija i trece jutro najtamnija

----------


## sambalu

Hvala na odgovorima Maca papucarica i Tiziana. Ja sam napravila ta dva testa (Baby check plus), prvi dan nakon izostanka krvarenja, a drugi treci dan i oba su bila ajmo rec negativna, pa me opet kopkalo i otisla sam do tog doktora i on je rekao da misli da nije trudnoca. Prijateljica je takodjer radila te testove iste marke i rekla je da su njoj odmah pokazali tocno i da su pouzdani. I sada vise ne znam sto misliti. Otici cu danas opet po test pa da vidim sta ce ovaj puta pokazati, a ako i ovaj put test bude sumnjiv sutra idem vaditi betu. A dali se treba naruciti za vadjenje bete u npr. poliklinici Medico?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne trebaš se naručivati u Medico samo se pojaviš i oni ti začas izvade krv!

----------


## sambalu

Zadnji test kaze: nisam trudna, bijelo da bijelije ne moze biti. To je vec deveti dan od izostanka M. Bit ce da su se hormoni nesto gadno poremetili!

----------


## bubekica

*sambalu* moguce je da je bila biokemijska trudnoca. mora postojati razlog tolikog kasnjenja i jasne sjene na testu.

----------


## sambalu

A biokemijska trudnoca je? Sorry, ali totalni sam neznalica  :Smile:

----------


## sambalu

Pronjuskala sam po netu. A moguce je i to. Sad cu pricekati da prodje 5 dana kako mi je doktor rekao i ako nista ne bude idem opet kod njega pa cemo vidjeti sta dalje.

----------


## bubekica

biokemijska trudnoca je trudnoca dokaziva samo krvnim testom (u krvotoku je prisutan hormon trudnoce beta hcg), ali ne i ultrazvukom. embrij se ugnijezdi u stijenku maternice i beta hcg se pocne luciti, ali embrij rano propada (zbog raznih razloga) - prije nego ga je moguce vidjeti uzv.

----------


## majamaja

Inače su mi M redovite ciklus 25-28 dana, zadnjih par mjesci svaki put 25.dan. E sad mi je već 30 a ništa. I što je najgore ne osjećam se kao da trebam dobiti. 
U donjem dijelu trbuha i prema jajnicima osjećam pritisak, ponekad neko probadanje, nadutost. Ali drugačije nego kada trebam dobiti, kada me inače boli i glava. 
Nije bilo nikakvih promjena u životu, posebnog stresa, promjena težine... Jučer sam radila test bio je negativan. Odnose smo imali u ključnim danima, ali nismo išli do kraja. Jasno je po tome, da ne želim da ovo ide na trudnoću. 

Je li moguće da 29 dan od prošle M test pogrešno pokaže? Ili bi pokazo da sam trudna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

majamaja testovi znaju nekad biti lažno negativni, ako želiš odmah odgovor najbolji odi privatno izvaditi betu iz krvi ona će sigurno pokazati jesi ili nisi trudna, druga opcija ti je da sačekaš još neko vrijeme pa možda m dođe.

----------


## sambalu

Ja ipak dobila, nakon 10 dana kasnjenja sto mi se nikada nije dogodilo. Sta mislite trebam li otici kod doktora vidjeti zasto se to dogodilo ili da pricekam sljedecu M pa da vidim dali se to normaliziralo?

----------


## dinela

Menstruacija mi kasni cetiri dana i uradila sam test trudnoce koji se pokazao negativnim. S obzirom na to a mi je menstrualni ciklus tacan u dan pomislila sam a sam trudna... Sad me znima da li sam rano uradila test ili trebam pricekati jos par dana.. :Smile:

----------


## Tamara100

Poštovani, pišem vam jer si iskreno nadam da cete mi pomoći. Naime, kasni mi menstruacija 11 dana. Kada je kasnila 8 dana uradila sam test,bio je negativan,zatim i sljedeceg dana sam ponovila test,takodjer bio negativan. Testovi su GraviGnost mini. Ja se nadam da nisam trudna jer imam 19 god.i vec pola godine imam sexualne odnose sa deckom. Rijetko smo koristili kondom,ali je uvijek ejakulirao izvan mene. I prije mi je znalo kasniti,ali ne vise od 7 dana. Molim vas za pomoc.

Znam da zvuci ruzno jer ne zelim trudnocu sad,ali tako je  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*Tamara100* vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio pa cu pokusat ja.
ukoliko jos uvijek nisi dobila menstruaciju, predlazem ti da odes ginekologu, treba utvrditi zasto toliko kasni, a testovi su negativni.
molim te, imaju na umu da metoda koju koristite nije nimalo pouzdan nacin da se zastitite od trudnoce. ukoliko imas redovite spolne odnose sa istim partnerom i kod oboje u iskljucene spolno prenosive bolesti, porazgovaraj sa svojim ginekologom o kontracepcijskim pilulama. ovako ces strahovati svaki ciklus.
sretno i javi se.

----------


## Least123

Cure gdje naručujete testove visoke osjetljivost? Preko saveontests ne mogu naručiti već nekoliko dana. Ima li netko prijedlog neke druge stranice, a da nije njuškalo...
Kada najranije možemo napraviti test koji je osjetljivosti recimo 10 mIU/ml? ovulacija mi je najvjerojatnije bila u subotu

----------


## bubekica

*least* ebay ili amazon? preporucila bih ti wondofo testove, meni su pokazali sjenu kad je beta bila 6.59. nemoj raditi test prije 12dpo (znaci iduci cetvrtak).

----------


## martinaP

> Cure gdje naručujete testove visoke osjetljivost? Preko saveontests ne mogu naručiti već nekoliko dana. Ima li netko prijedlog neke druge stranice, a da nije njuškalo...
> Kada najranije možemo napraviti test koji je osjetljivosti recimo 10 mIU/ml? ovulacija mi je najvjerojatnije bila u subotu


Ja sam na neki 10 MIU/ml test s Amazona imala sjenu 9-10 dpo, a 24 h kasnije jasnu crtu, jedino što su dosta sporo reagirali. Ali realno prije 12 dpo nema smisla raditi (ja sam imala dosta testova doma i nisam mogla izdržati još dva dana  :Grin: )

----------


## ada25

curke, ovako radimo na bebici..proslo je 11 dana od odnosa sa m na plodni dan...zadnjih 4,5 dana mi je malo muka i vrti mi se ( neznam, možda je to sve psiha jer stvarno želimo bebu)..danas sam ujutro na 25 dan od zadnje menstruacije radila test-gravingtest mini i bio je negativan ( inače imam cikluse svakih 27 dana). Zanima me da li je to ipak prerano? Jer vidim da su mnoge radile test na 2,3 dana prije očekivane menge i bio je pozitivan. hvala vam ženske

----------


## martinaP

2-3 dana ranije od očekivane M test može biti pozitivan, ali to je prije iznimka nego pravilo. Ako ne dobiješ M, ponovi test opet za 4-5 dana.

----------


## ada25

hvala ti, kasni mi vec jedan dan, danas sam opet radila test, opet negativan..pa vidjet cu kroz par dana sta ce se događati. Hvala ti na odg  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Kako su mene svrbili prstici vec 7 dana nakon ovulacije svaki put kad se radilo na bebi! Al to ti nema smisla. Ja bi jedva docekala bar 9-10 dan da se pocnem testirati.

----------


## ada25

ma znam tako i ja, vise sam luda...nadam se da neću dobiti, al opet test negativan...uffff.. sacekat cu jos malo pa cu vidjeti na cemu sam

----------


## broculla

dobro jutro!
imam doma CB compact na kojem ne piše uopće koje je osjetljivosti.
koji biste mi test preporučile da ima za kupiti u običnoj apoteci i da ima najveću moguću osjetljivost tipa 10mlU?
hvala!

----------


## bubekica

> dobro jutro!
> imam doma CB compact na kojem ne piše uopće koje je osjetljivosti.
> koji biste mi test preporučile da ima za kupiti u običnoj apoteci i da ima najveću moguću osjetljivost tipa 10mlU?
> hvala!


mislim da je CB 25mIU osjetljivosti. ja bih ti preporucila gravignost, mini ili ultra, oni su najslicniji ovim testicima s neta koje piskimo. ali nemoj prije 10dpo, to je onak najnajranije.

----------


## broculla

hvala *bubekica*, danas mi je 11. dpo.
kupit ću onda gravignost. je li ultra osjetljiviji ili samo ima više dodatne opreme?
pokušat ću se strpiti do 14dpo, ako uspijem (sumnjam), ako ne, sutra je 12dpo.

----------


## bubekica

za taj ultra sam saznala neki dan na forumu, kao 10mIU osjetljivost je, nemam pojma kak izgleda. mini je onak samo trakica. uzmi uvijek u obzir da moze biti i da je bila kasnije O, a i da je bila kasnija implantacija.

----------


## broculla

što se ovulacije tiče, mjerim BT tako da sam sigurna. ali da, ovo s implantacijom štima.
idem danas po gravignost ultra pa koliko izdržim.  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

sretno!

----------


## broculla

jutros na 24 dc i 12 dpo sam napravila gravignost ultra test (košta inače manje od 50 kn).
i dobila sam +!

----------


## tina1991

Pozdrav, 
nova sam ovdje i naime jako uplašena i zbunjena pa se nadam da će se naći neka dobra dušica i bar malo mi olakšati situaciju..
naime, M mi kasni 11 dana..inače, već 4-5 godina imam redovitu M (30) i nikad ali baš nikad nije kasnila, eventualno 1 dan..ovulacija mi je bila 4.4., znam točno jer sam dan prije bila na pregledu i ginekolog mi je rekao kako je sve u najboljem redu, nemam niti jednu cistu (prije sam imala policistične jajnike), ali sam u 2.mjesecu imala upalu mokraćnog mjehura i bila na terapiji antibioticima.
na sam dan ovulacije imala sam odnos s partnerom, koristili smo metodu prekinutog snošaja...do sad sam napravila tri testa na trudnoću i sva tri su negativna..totalno sam zbunjena i nije mi jasno iz kojeg razloga M toliko kasni ako nisam trudna a s obzirom da je ginekolog rekao da je sve u redu i da mi je već toliko godina redovita..
da li je moguće da se ipak radi o trudnoći?
oprostite na povećem tekstu, ali doista sam zbunjena i uplašena a na pregled mogu tek u ponedjeljak jer sam na putovanju..
unaprijed hvala na bilo kakvom odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana 87

Bookkiic!! Nova sam ovdje. Help! Jucer sam trebala dobit i nisam.Iz znatizelje sam kupila baby check i negativan je. Danas jos nisam dobila. Da kupim jos jedan?? Mucimo se vec 7 mjeseci i nadamo se ali...

----------


## žužy

*Ivana 87* ,ponovi sutra test,držim fige da se pojavi druga crtica :Love: Mada,da je trudnoča u pitanju,mislim da bi bio pozitivan i jučerašnji,ipak si već trebala dobiti mengu.Žao mi je,znam kak je to nadati se...sretno!

----------


## Ivana 87

Hvala na odgovoru! Znam da imas pravo aa ja se nadam jaako. Mozda da danas kupim jos jedan!!

----------


## Ivana 87

Test nisam ponavljala jucer,ali nisam ni dobila.Strah me -!!

----------


## Ivana 87

Test nisam ponavljala a nisam ni dobila mengu.

----------


## carmina burana

*Ivana 87* idi u neki privatni lab vaditi betu ili u Petrovu na polog 200 kn pa naknadno doneseš uputnicu od svog gina i jedino tako ćeš biti sigurna jesi li T. Samo, sutra je praznik pa vjerojatno svi rade skraćeno, a ako ne dobiješ do četvrtka, svakako idi!

----------


## Ivana 87

Ali da bar imam kakvih simptoma,ali nista. Cak ni cice me ne bole. Malo me strca u trbuhu sa lijeve i desne strane u visini pupka i to je to.

----------


## anon3108

Pozdrav cure, i ja imam pitanjce..Ovako,imam urednu menstruaciju i uvijek dobijem 28, no ovaj mjesec ništa, prošao cijeli mjesec, imala sam dan dva onako grčeve kao da ću dobiti iako su bili čudniji nego inače,ali svejedno grčevi,ali od menstruacije ni m. danas sam napravila test na trudnoću,neki jeftiniji i nisam ga ujutro nego popodne koristila, i bio je negativan, no kasni mi eto zapravo dva tri dana.stalno sam umorna i imam glavobolje češće nego inače,napuhana sam i razdražljiva.Zanima me da li sam prerano napravila test i što vi mislite o tome ?

----------


## Ivana 87

Anon3108 i ja sam trebala dobit kad i ti ali jos nista!! Ne znam sta da ti kazem. Test sam pravila prije dva dana i neg. je

----------


## ana0601

bok curke evo i ja sam nova. dali je kojoj od vas menga trajala 2 dana? zadnja mi je bila 25.03 nekako se dvoumim za test dali da prićekam još malo i nemam još nikakvih simptoma :Confused:

----------


## Ivana 87

Kod mene jos nista od menge!! Samo su mi se sise povecale i pocele kao peckat od jucer i nista drugo mi nije. Mozda cu jos i dobit  :Undecided:

----------


## Majuška

vidim ovaj mjesec je za više nas bio zbunjujuć!

meni je došla M tek 31 dc a inače dolazi 25, 26 dan.. Već sam jučer radila čak i test i danas napokon došla!
Stvarno prečudan mjesec  :Unsure:

----------


## Ivana 87

Meni je danas 31dc. Ako sutra ne dobijem idem ponovit test.

----------


## žužy

*Ivana 87* ,možda da nazoveš doktora i dogovoriš pregled..Ipak ti kasni već nekoliko dana,test neg.,mora postojati razlog.Možda neki hormon. poremečaj,neznam..
Poslije nisi ponavljala test,jučer,danas?
*ana0601* ,ta menga 25.3. je bila zadnja i trajala je dva dana?Ako je,svakak napravi test jer ako je to bila menga,ova sad ti dobrano kasni i rezultat bi trebao biti pouzdan.
*anon3108* ,isto tak..napravi test,definitivno bi se sad već trebalo vidjeti na testu jesi li ili nisi trudna.
*tina1991* ,kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
*Majuška*, :Kiss: 
Sretno cure!

----------


## Ivana 87

Dal bi vec morala imati kakve simptome ako je T u pitanju? Nisam pravila test ni jucer ni danas.Osjecam kao da cu dobit ali jos nista! :O

----------


## broculla

ja mislim da simptoma ne moraš uopće imati prvo vrijeme. 
nekad kad si trudan imaš manje simptoma nego kada nisi, a umišljaš da jesi... (osobno iskustvo)

----------


## žužy

Da,baš kak veli broculla,neko ima mučnine još prije izostanka menge,netko ih nema uopče cijele trudnoče.Isto kao i sa sisama...nema pravila.
Pričekaj jutro,napravi test ako ga imaš doma,pa se ravnaj po njemu.

----------


## Ivana 87

Hvala cure! Cekam jutro i javim vam.

----------


## Ivana 87

Opet negativan. Sada ocekujem mengu,vise se ni ne nadam trudnoci  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*ivana 87* zao mi je za minus.. koliko kuzim, kasni ti 5 dana, mislim da bi, ako ne dodje do ponedjeljka, trebala otici ginekologu na uzv.

----------


## Ivana 87

Iako jos nisam dobila bas sam nekako zalosna jer znam da mogu ocekivati da cu procuriti. A tako bi htjela da grijese testovi

----------


## Ivana 87

I jos nista. Ako sutra ne dobijem,trk ginekologu!

----------


## bubekica

*ivana 87* a kakvi su ti inace ciklusi? jesi li mozda bila nedavno na kontracepcijskim pilulama? imas li policisticne jajnike?

----------


## Ivana 87

Ciklusi su mi 28-29 dana. Nemam policisticne jajnike. Danas sam primjetila da sam imala malo smedjeg iscjetka i taman sam mislila da cu bas procuriti no,medjutim,stalo i to. Sutra cu znati na cemu sam jer cu otici na pregled. Ali mislim da ce poteci danas! Kontracepcijske nikada nisam pila!!

----------


## ivana117

dobro vecer  :Smile:  

ja imam jedno pitanje..spavala sam sa deckom prije tjedan dana i pobjeglo mu je pa me sad strah da nisam trudna..na netu citam da mi je to bio plodan dan..i rekla mi je ova jedna zena da je moguce da se uhvatilo..meni su sise nabrekle i bole me uzasno,a menstruaciju jos ne trebam dobit pa sad ne znam sta da radim,ako mi mozete bilo kako pomoci..hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

cekaj tjedan dana i napravi test. sretno!

----------


## theodorea

Pozdrav svim sadašnjim i budućim mladim mamama!  :Smile:  Eto, ja sam nova na forumu.. Pred dva i pol tjedna imala sam navodno implantacijsko krvarenje, koje s obzirom na to da imam policistične jajnike može biti bilo šta... Napravila sam test clearblue 8 dana prije očekivane menstruacije, a s obzirom da su mi uvijek neredovite raditi test prije ni nema nekog smisla. Ako sam trudna značilo bi da sam ovulirala (ako je to bilo implantacijsko) par dana nakon menstruacije ili za vrijeme m, što opet neznam kolika je vjerojatnost da se desi.. Ugl, znači li išta jaaako jaaako slabo vidljiv plusić i to samo na svjetlu pod određenim kutem ili je on uvijek tu prisutan pa sam postane uočljiv u dodiru sa betom.. Zna li netko išta o tome ili ima slična iskustva???

----------


## Argente

Hi, theodorea! Samo sam navratila iskazati dobrodošlicu dok se ne javi naša ekspertica za testove i PCOS bubekica  :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

U iščekivanju sljedećeg tjedna i pregleda kod ginekologa moram negdje podijeliti situaciju. Menstruacija kasni 7. dan, napravila test na 4. i danas - oba negativna! A po ciklusu mi mogu atomski sat ravnati! Čak nam nije jasno kako se trudnoća mogla zalomiti :/ 
Nemam nikakvih simptoma, ni nadolazeće menstruacije ni one početne trudničke, osjećam se uobičajeno... joj, ubi me čekanje...

----------


## Zara1

> U iščekivanju sljedećeg tjedna i pregleda kod ginekologa moram negdje podijeliti situaciju. Menstruacija kasni 7. dan, napravila test na 4. i danas - oba negativna! A po ciklusu mi mogu atomski sat ravnati! Čak nam nije jasno kako se trudnoća mogla zalomiti :/ 
> Nemam nikakvih simptoma, ni nadolazeće menstruacije ni one početne trudničke, osjećam se uobičajeno... joj, ubi me čekanje...


mislim da nisi trudna. i meni su ciklusi na 28 dana točno, no nisam dobila menstruaciju zbog vodene ciste na jajniku.

----------


## Mrvna

> mislim da nisi trudna. i meni su ciklusi na 28 dana točno, no nisam dobila menstruaciju zbog vodene ciste na jajniku.


No, to je misao s kojom ću lakše dočekati pregled....

----------


## Majuška

ne znam Mrvna, meni je isto ovaj mjesec kasnila 6 dana bez ikakvog razloga  :Confused: 
baš sam bila na pregledu prekjučer, sve je u redu
Može biti od vremena, stresa, nekih lijekova..

----------


## Sani1612

Meni je ovaj mjesec kasnila 9 dana i taj dan kad sam bila naručena na pregled sam dobila. Na uzv je sve bilo ok, nikakvih promjena, cista ni ičega. Rekao mi je da se to kašnjenje zna dogoditi bez nekog posebnog razloga.

----------


## Mrvna

Sani, potpisujem sve. Danas bila na pregledu, nije trudnoća, nije cista, nešto hormonalno - kaže on. Sad kasni 11 dana, rekao je da pričekam još 7, možda se pojavi, u protivnom ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## Ivana 87

Meni je isto kasnila 10 dana,bez razloga,ja se ponadala i onda sam dobila mengu  i kukuruz... Sad opet ispocetka!!

----------


## purple rose

pozdrav drage mamice i one koje to žele postati... kao ja....  :Smile: 
ovako, dosada sam pročitala milijune foruma, postova o trudnoći, simptomima, testovima... i uvijek sam se negdje našla... psiha ili ne, ne znam... ali, ovako.... mm i ja smo tek krenuli u naše pohode, i nadamo se da su nam uspjeli od prve....  :Smile:  menga mi je bila 9.5., ovulacija 12 dana poslije, s tim da je i drugi dan bio jaki iscjedak, ciklus mi je 28 dana... mi smo spavali sve dane plodnih dana, znači prije ovulacije, na ovulaciju i poslije ovulacije.... dosta žena je na forumu napisalo kako imaju bolove u trbuhu, bolne grudi, leđa baš kako i kada TREBAJU dobiti mengu, znači 2-3 dana prije menge.... a kod mene je slučaj da su ti bolovi baš kad dobijem mengu, znači mene ne počne boljeti trbuh 2 dana prije menge, već na dan kada već menga krene, tada me trbuh rastura, grudi me u zadnje vrijeme uopće ne bole, i dobijem pokoji prišt.... a sada me boli u donjem dijelu trbuha, prišteve sam dobila još prije par dana i to jakooo puno, sva sam crvena, nikada nisam imala tako, grudi me bolje, bradavice su mi tamne, za areolu ne znam, ali bradavice mislim da su dosta tamne, a vrh svijetliji (???)... zatim sam prije par večeri povraćala i poslije toga ništa, ni mučnine do danas ujutro kad sam doručkovala i ispovraćala se, te poslije ručka opet, ali skroz malo... dosta se loše danas osjećam.... pa evo, što vi mislite?? i oprostite na ovako dugačkom postu, ali morala sam reći sve... :/ 
p.s. sutra sam mislila napraviti prvi test...

----------


## bubekica

*purple rose* sretno s testom!

----------


## purple rose

> *purple rose* sretno s testom!



hvala puno...  :Smile:  a što ovako misliš s obzirom na simptome??  :Smile:

----------


## Trapava

Ja mislim da bi mogla bit trudna ali su ti simptomi koje navodis mozda prerani... Znam kako je to cekati, dani se vukuuu, ali ipak pricekaj jos bar do utorka pa onda napravi test (koliko sam skuzila, slijedeca menga bi ti trebala doc 6.6., pa da napravis test dan-dva ranije). Drzim fige, mozda ce to bit to!  :Smile:

----------


## LolaMo

I ja drzim fige za plusic na testu..ali nemoj biti tuzna ako ne bude, rijetko kome uspije bas iz prvog puta

----------


## purple rose

evo maloprije sam napravila test, i naravno da je negativan...  :Sad:  ali to sam na neki način i očekivala, jer je prerano, a nekako znam da sam trudna... drugi ću napraviti na dan kada treba doć, jer tako piše na testu... nadam se da će tad biti 2 crte... hvala vam na podršci...  :Smile:

----------


## Trapava

Zao mi je sto je izostao plusic, ali kako si i sama rekla, ipak je mozda malo prerano, pa se jos mozes nadati. Koji test si radila?

----------


## purple rose

> Zao mi je sto je izostao plusic, ali kako si i sama rekla, ipak je mozda malo prerano, pa se jos mozes nadati. Koji test si radila?


radila sam gravignost duo, unutra su zapravo dva gravignost mini.... ma ja ne znam šta više da mislim, stalno mi se skuplja slina u ustima, svaki čas moram gutat, gladna sam konstatnto, ali tako me boli trbuh od gladi... stvarno ne znam...  :Undecided:

----------


## žutazvijezda

Pozdrav svima...ja sam također nova i muku mučim već danima pa sam odlučila potražiti pokoji savjet kod vas..dakle trudimo se oko bebice već nešto više od 4 godine i do sad mi je menga uvijek točna ko švicarski sat..trebala sam dobiti 21.5. ali ništa, iako sam imala sve simptome kao da ču dobiti,lagani grčevi,prištići..tri dana poslije kupim test gravignost mini i negativan..nakon 2 dana odem gin jer me počelo probadati oko desnog jajnika i u leđima al samo s desne strane..kaže gin da je ultrazvuk uredan i sve je ok a trudnoću ne vidi,kaže da ću procuriti kroz 2 dana jer je kao nešto već krenulo,ali ako slučajno ne, neka ipak ponovim test.zaista taj dan sam primijetila prozirnu sluz prošaranu smećkastim iscjetkom,ali samo taj dan i poslije više ne.već je prošlo 6 dana otkako sam bila na pregledu(12 dana od očekivane m)  i još nisam dobila m,više nemam nekih bolova ali se čudno osjećam..zadnje 2 noći me budi neka žgaravica..bojim se ponavljati test a s druge strane ne mogu više biti u neizvijesnosti...inače u sve ove 4 godine ovo je bilo 2. put da sam radila test,prvi put je bilo prije 2 god. i to je bila upala jajnika..a sad je sve ok a menge ipak nema..onda si možete misliti koliko mi je točna u dan.. hmm je li itko imao ovakve probleme?

----------


## Ana_St123

Pozdrav! ja sam nova... :Smile: 
ovako, zanima me vaše mišljenje jer sam jos uvijek u velikoj nedoumici...
zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 02.05.
imala sam nezaštićene odnose u plodnim danima i momak je svršio u mene...30.05. , znači, par dana prije očekivane mentruacije počela sam lagano krvarit, puno oskudnije, niti  nego kad je menstruacija, niti malo bolno i trajalo je jedva tri dana..pretpostavila sam da se radi o implantaciji..danas nista od krvi..jutros napravim test i negativan je, nakon par sati pogledam i pojavi se jedva vidljiva druga crtica..pretpostavljam da je to nevažeće i da se radi o nekim kemijskim reakcijama..
što mislite, jeli sam prerano napravila test? totalno sam zbunjena...drugih nikakavih simptoma trudnoće nemam..

----------


## bubekica

> radila sam gravignost duo, unutra su zapravo dva gravignost mini.... ma ja ne znam šta više da mislim, stalno mi se skuplja slina u ustima, svaki čas moram gutat, gladna sam konstatnto, ali tako me boli trbuh od gladi... stvarno ne znam...


ako su simptomi uistinu simtpomi trudnoce, test bi trebao biti pozitivan. to naravno ne znaci da nisi trudna, ali vjerojatnije je da su simptomi posljedica zelje za trudnocom. s obzirom da menstruaciju trebas dobiti tek za 4 dana, smatram da je rano za testic, nekima znaju biti tako rano pozitivni, ali to je izuzetak, a ne pravilo. napravi test na dan ocekivane menstruacije, gravignost je dobar izbor. od srca ti zelim plusic!

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima...ja sam također nova i muku mučim već danima pa sam odlučila potražiti pokoji savjet kod vas..dakle trudimo se oko bebice već nešto više od 4 godine i do sad mi je menga uvijek točna ko švicarski sat..trebala sam dobiti 21.5. ali ništa, iako sam imala sve simptome kao da ču dobiti,lagani grčevi,prištići..tri dana poslije kupim test gravignost mini i negativan..nakon 2 dana odem gin jer me počelo probadati oko desnog jajnika i u leđima al samo s desne strane..kaže gin da je ultrazvuk uredan i sve je ok a trudnoću ne vidi,kaže da ću procuriti kroz 2 dana jer je kao nešto već krenulo,ali ako slučajno ne, neka ipak ponovim test.zaista taj dan sam primijetila prozirnu sluz prošaranu smećkastim iscjetkom,ali samo taj dan i poslije više ne.već je prošlo 6 dana otkako sam bila na pregledu(12 dana od očekivane m)  i još nisam dobila m,više nemam nekih bolova ali se čudno osjećam..zadnje 2 noći me budi neka žgaravica..bojim se ponavljati test a s druge strane ne mogu više biti u neizvijesnosti...inače u sve ove 4 godine ovo je bilo 2. put da sam radila test,prvi put je bilo prije 2 god. i to je bila upala jajnika..a sad je sve ok a menge ipak nema..onda si možete misliti koliko mi je točna u dan.. hmm je li itko imao ovakve probleme?


moguce je da je bila kasnija ovulacija,a da je smedjkasti iscjedak bilo implantacijsko krvarenje. svakako bi trebala ponoviti test. sretno!
4 godine pokusavanja je zbilja dugo, jeste li bili na nekim pretragama?

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav! ja sam nova...
> ovako, zanima me vaše mišljenje jer sam jos uvijek u velikoj nedoumici...
> zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 02.05.
> imala sam nezaštićene odnose u plodnim danima i momak je svršio u mene...30.05. , znači, par dana prije očekivane mentruacije počela sam lagano krvarit, puno oskudnije, niti  nego kad je menstruacija, niti malo bolno i trajalo je jedva tri dana..pretpostavila sam da se radi o implantaciji..danas nista od krvi..jutros napravim test i negativan je, nakon par sati pogledam i pojavi se jedva vidljiva druga crtica..pretpostavljam da je to nevažeće i da se radi o nekim kemijskim reakcijama..
> što mislite, jeli sam prerano napravila test? totalno sam zbunjena...drugih nikakavih simptoma trudnoće nemam..


o kojem je testu rijec? dosta njih nakon nekog vremena daju drugu crticu - tzv. evaporacijska linija. preporuca se da se test radi na dan ocekivane menstruacije tako da je moguce da si ga uradila prerano.

----------


## Ana_St123

riječ je o clearblue compact testu...danas je bio očekivani dan menstruacije..al opet, možda je prerano...ponovit cu ga za par dana

----------


## purple rose

> ako su simptomi uistinu simtpomi trudnoce, test bi trebao biti pozitivan. to naravno ne znaci da nisi trudna, ali vjerojatnije je da su simptomi posljedica zelje za trudnocom. s obzirom da menstruaciju trebas dobiti tek za 4 dana, smatram da je rano za testic, nekima znaju biti tako rano pozitivni, ali to je izuzetak, a ne pravilo. napravi test na dan ocekivane menstruacije, gravignost je dobar izbor. od srca ti zelim plusic!


ali za ova dva simptoma nisam znala da su simptomi dok nisam pogledala na netu što bi mogli značiti...  :Undecided:  ma luda sam, čekam dan d...

----------


## *suncemojemalo*

Cure, ako mi možete pomoć bila bi jako zahvalna. Ovaj ciklus sam bila na klomifenima i uzimala estrogen 2 dana. Menga kasni sada evo 4 dana, inače točna u sat. Bazalna i dalje visoka 36,8 do 37 kolika mi je inaće nakon ovulacije. Prije je 36,4. Ginekolog mi je pratio folikule i rekao kada da imam odnose. Evo danas mi je 17 dan od povečanja bazalne temp. Napravila sam dva testa, jedan jeftini clearblu na 2 dan nakon očekivane menstruacije i pokazala se blaga druga crta i ja odem leć, i dignem se kad ono te crte više nema. Sutradan kupim malo skuplji i ne pokaže ništa u roku nekih 5-10 min, ja se vratim u krevet kad ono kad sam se digla ima druge crte. E sad znam za  evaporacijsku liniju, ali koliko sam čitala ona je siva, a meni je baš lijepa roza crta. Test je Primastick. Jako sam zbunjena, pogotovo jer imam često vrtoglavice i bazalna je povečana. Jel može ovo uzimanje klomifena i estrogena  produžiti trajanje povečanja bazalne temp? Hvala Vam

----------


## petra87

Ajde da i ja pitam... nije da nisam iskusna, ali... Menstruacija mi kasni 6 dana prema menstr.kalendaru. Inače je uvijek bila redovita, rijetko kada je kasnila, u biti je, prva dva puta kada sam bila trudna.....
MM nije niti jednom u mene, ali "zaštita" nam je bio prekinuti snošaj... Testove nisam radila ni u 1. ni u 2. trudnoći već išla gin. Ovo, ako je to u pitanju uopće, bi bila 3. trudnoća...
Malo iznenada, no ok.
Sad mene zanima, jel koja od vas zatrudnjela zbog prekinutog snošaja? mm i ja se već jaaaakkoooo dugo tako čuvamo (1. i 2. trudnoću je u mene) i nikada problema...
I kada je najbolje raditi test uopće, koliko dana nakon kašnjenja menstruacije i koji je test najpouzdaniji?

Hvala 

_________________

----------


## alef

Imas koliko hoces djece nastale takvim "cuvanjem"... Godinama djeluje, a onda odjednom puf! Beba  :Smile: 
Što se tiče testa, ako ti kasni 6 dana, svaki bi trebao pokazati tacno...

----------


## žutazvijezda

> moguce je da je bila kasnija ovulacija,a da je smedjkasti iscjedak bilo implantacijsko krvarenje. svakako bi trebala ponoviti test. sretno!
> 4 godine pokusavanja je zbilja dugo, jeste li bili na nekim pretragama?


Hvala na odgovoru,pričekat ču još dan,dva pa onda ponavljam test..uuhh... nismo još bili na detaljnim pretragama, ali imamo u planu to obaviti na jesen..nekako smo se dogovorili da čemo si dati malo vremena i ne opterećivati se previše..dosta nam je stresno na poslu pa si nismo još dodatnog stresa htjeli nabijati..sad je već prošlo dostaa vremena pa smo odlučili napraviti i taj korak, a onda čemo vidjeti što i kako dalje...ne znam ni sama što me sve čeka na tim pretragama i iskreno malo se plašim toga..

----------


## bubekica

> riječ je o clearblue compact testu...danas je bio očekivani dan menstruacije..al opet, možda je prerano...ponovit cu ga za par dana


Clearblue kad odstoji ima evaporacijsku liniju, plave boje, ali skroz tanku, kao kemijskom olovkom nacrtanu. Nazalost to je negativan test. Sretno s iducim testicem!

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, ako mi možete pomoć bila bi jako zahvalna. Ovaj ciklus sam bila na klomifenima i uzimala estrogen 2 dana. Menga kasni sada evo 4 dana, inače točna u sat. Bazalna i dalje visoka 36,8 do 37 kolika mi je inaće nakon ovulacije. Prije je 36,4. Ginekolog mi je pratio folikule i rekao kada da imam odnose. Evo danas mi je 17 dan od povečanja bazalne temp. Napravila sam dva testa, jedan jeftini clearblu na 2 dan nakon očekivane menstruacije i pokazala se blaga druga crta i ja odem leć, i dignem se kad ono te crte više nema. Sutradan kupim malo skuplji i ne pokaže ništa u roku nekih 5-10 min, ja se vratim u krevet kad ono kad sam se digla ima druge crte. E sad znam za  evaporacijsku liniju, ali koliko sam čitala ona je siva, a meni je baš lijepa roza crta. Test je Primastick. Jako sam zbunjena, pogotovo jer imam često vrtoglavice i bazalna je povečana. Jel može ovo uzimanje klomifena i estrogena  produžiti trajanje povečanja bazalne temp? Hvala Vam


Predlazem ti da izvadis betu. Kad si pila estrogen? Ako je u prvoj fazi sumnjam da je to utjecalo na produljenne lutealne faze.

----------


## *suncemojemalo*

> Predlazem ti da izvadis betu. Kad si pila estrogen? Ako je u prvoj fazi sumnjam da je to utjecalo na produljenne lutealne faze.


Hvala, pričekat ću još 2 dana pa ako ne dobijem idem vadit betu. zahvaljujem još jednom :Heart:

----------


## Trapava

*žutazvijezda, Ana_st, suncemojemalo, petra87* jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## žutazvijezda

Curke ovo zbilja nije normalno... 2.6. sam se javila ovdje za pomoć i istu tu večer me uhvate lagani grčevi,opet onaj osjećaj da je stigla menga,odem na wc i primijetim rozasti iscjedak..reko to je to,do sutra ču garant procurit...sutradan isto tako samo kad se obrišem malo rozasto al nikako da krene..dan poslije skoro ništa kao ni danas..ja ne znam šta mi se događa al ovo još nisam doživila..sutra definitivno kupujem test i javljam vam rezultate preksutra...nadam se pozitivnom..  :Cekam:

----------


## purple rose

> Curke ovo zbilja nije normalno... 2.6. sam se javila ovdje za pomoć i istu tu večer me uhvate lagani grčevi,opet onaj osjećaj da je stigla menga,odem na wc i primijetim rozasti iscjedak..reko to je to,do sutra ču garant procurit...sutradan isto tako samo kad se obrišem malo rozasto al nikako da krene..dan poslije skoro ništa kao ni danas..ja ne znam šta mi se događa al ovo još nisam doživila..sutra definitivno kupujem test i javljam vam rezultate preksutra...nadam se pozitivnom..


to bi stvarno moglo biti to, ali u onom smjeru u kojem ti želiš!!  :Smile:  u svakom slučaju sretnooooooo!!  :fige:

----------


## žutazvijezda

Evo mene sa rezultatima..dakle jutros sam radila ponovo test i to opet gravignost mini iiiiiiiiiiiiii trudna sam  :Very Happy:  ... ma nije prošlo ni 30 sekundi i pojavila se druga roza linija baš izrazita.....ajmeeeeeeeee ne mogu ni opisati taj osjećaj kad sam vidjela rezultat,preplakala sam cijelo jutro...gin me može primiti tek negdje idući tjedan pa ču onda znati sve detalje..nadam se samo da če sve biti u redu.eto sve vi curke koje se brinete ako vam je test negativan a m još nije došla, pokušajte ponovo za koji dan, jer nikad se ne zna..želim vam svima puno sreće...  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

> Evo mene sa rezultatima..dakle jutros sam radila ponovo test i to opet gravignost mini iiiiiiiiiiiiii trudna sam  ... ma nije prošlo ni 30 sekundi i pojavila se druga roza linija baš izrazita.....ajmeeeeeeeee ne mogu ni opisati taj osjećaj kad sam vidjela rezultat,preplakala sam cijelo jutro...gin me može primiti tek negdje idući tjedan pa ču onda znati sve detalje..nadam se samo da če sve biti u redu.eto sve vi curke koje se brinete ako vam je test negativan a m još nije došla, pokušajte ponovo za koji dan, jer nikad se ne zna..želim vam svima puno sreće...


Prekrasno! Sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

Nakon 4 godine to je stvarno razlog za slavlje! Zelim ti lijepu i skolski trudnocu!

----------


## jurinka

Ej cure pozzzz...... Eto i mene po prvi put sa vama:Kao i vi ija imam sličnih problemčiča.Bila sam na ivf u beti dobivene 2.stanice alii prošlu god. je bilo isto stanje i kad sam išla napraviti betu  ništa  :Sad: .Ja več imam i dosta godina ali dali je neka od vas napravila test a bila na ivf-u i da joj je ispravno pokazao.Danas mi je 11.dan nakon transfera a po datumu sutra bi trebala doći menga.Ali i prošli put je 2 dana kasnila i ništa sad sam sve nervoznija a u ponedjeljak bi trebala ići vadit betu .Molim vas za vaša iskustva Veliki Tenx.....

----------


## bubekica

*jurinka* moram priznati da ne razumijem sto zapravo pitas.

----------


## Argente

pretpostavljam, da li će se vidjeti točan rezultat na testu ovako rano tj. prije dana očekivane menstruacije
da, trebao bi
meni je
sretno!

----------


## jurinka

pitam dali test može pokazati dali je trudnoča ili ne  11.dana transfera danas sam trebala na ići na vađenje krvi ali čekat ču do srijede a nadam se dobrim rezultatima

----------


## bubekica

naravno da test *moze* pokazati, ali nije isto dal su embriji stari 2, 3 ili 5 dana (ako su stari 3 dana test se ne preporuca prije 11 dnt, ako su stari 5 dana, onda ne prije 9dnt). ali isto tako - test moze biti i negativan, a da je beta pozitivna.

----------


## anonim

imamo pitanje ... curi kasni M 2 dana i oboje smo uzdrmani i neznamo sta da mislimo ... malo nam je još rano i nismo planirali tako rano bebu ... inace joj je uvijek redovna (26 dana) i prije ju uvijek boli stomak i ali sad nista ... nema nikakvih simptoma trudnoce a ni toga da bi mogla dobit... nije bila u stresu niti zivcana pa mislimo da zbog toga nekasni ... sto moze biti uzrok kašnjenju i koliko može kasnit ?

----------


## vatra86

Anonim uzrok kasnjenja mogu biti neke hormonalne promjene ili neke bolesti a i trudnoca i psiha.
Tako da, vi lijepo uradite testic i znati cete na cemu ste...

----------


## Blondie007

Pozz curke, imam jedno pitanje. 
Negdje oko 10.05. imala sam nezaštićeni odnos, međutim menstruaciju sam dobila 22.05., kako sam otprilike i trebala, i trajala je nekih 5 dana, kao i inače.. u šestom mjesecu menstruaciju uopće nisam dobila, iako su mi do tada ciklusi bili redoviti te mi se ni jednom nije dogodilo da izostane.. da li je, unatoč krvarenju u petom mjesecu, moguće da sam trudna?  :Smile:  planiram ići kupiti test, ali rekoh da provjerim i od vas..i, koji test preporučate, a da nije preskup? Hvala vam puno <3

----------


## martinaP

Gravignost mini 15 kn ili Gravignost ultra (on je osjetljiviji, reagira na 10 jedinica beta HCH, oko 30 kn, ali ga ne nađeš baš u svakoj ljekarni).

----------


## hope123

Meni je taj gravignost mini super jeftin a uvijek mi je pokazao točno!

----------


## Blondie007

Hvala puno  :Smile:  ..no, danas je došla m..  :gaah:  ..tipkamo se nekad opet, hihi..

----------


## SretnaZvijezda

Pozzz svim curama! Pratim različite teme na rodinom forumu već nekoliko mjeseci, odnosno od kada pokušavamo sa začećem odnosno roditeljstvom, međutim ovo je prvi put da se javljam.

Naime, molila bih za savjet. Posljednji ciklus bio mi je 5.6., obično traje 28 dana, rijetko urani jedan dan ili zakasni dan, no recimo u 90 posto slučajeva godišnje je 28. dan, a danas je 32. dan ciklusa. dakle 3-4 dana mi menstruacija kasni. Ovulacija mi je prilično kasno u ciklusu, koristim trakice za utvrđivanje ovulacije, a pozitivne su bile 21. dan ciklusa. Obzirom da mi partner izbiva, odnose smo u zadnjih mjesec dana imali samo 16. i 19. dan ciklusa.. Kako mi menstruacija kasni, napravila sam danas test za utvrđivanje trudnoće gravignost, čija je osjetljivost 25mlU, kako li se to bilježi, no nisam ga radila na prvu jutarnju mokraću jer sam mislila da će biti pozitivan u bilo koje doba ako sam trudna, a mjesečnica mi kasni, no prevarila sam se. Bio je negativan. E sad, postoji li mogućnost da test nije mogao biti pozitivan jer mi je danas ustvari 9. dan poslije ovulacije odnosno 12. dan od posljednjeg odnosa s partnerom?!

Uglavnom, ne želim puno dramatizirati oko cijele priče, no brine me zašto mi kasni ako nisam trudna, obzirom da se redovito pregledavam, nikada nisam imala ginekoloških smetnji, nisam pod nekim strašnim stresom itd...naravno, za sve postoji prvi put, međutim ipak...

Eto, bila bih zahvalna ako netko ima slično iskustvo..znam da nema druge ngo čekati još neko vrijeme i posjetiti liječnika ako menstruacija ne dođe, no opet nekako u meni tinja nada da sam ipak trudna. Inače imam 30 godina, nemam djece, pokušavamo kako sam i rekla negdje od 2. mjeseca, ništa strašno.

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## martinaP

Ako je O bila 21. dc, onda ti M jos ne kasni. Dapace, ciklus ti ni ne bi smjeo biti kraci od 33-34 dana. Ako je druga faza ciklusa prekratka, to moze biti problem kod zaceca.

----------


## martinaP

Hocu reci da ciklus od 28 dana u kojem bi ovulacija bila 21. dan nikako ne bi bio uredan ciklus.

----------


## SretnaZvijezda

> Hocu reci da ciklus od 28 dana u kojem bi ovulacija bila 21. dan nikako ne bi bio uredan ciklus.


Da, to mi je jasno, i ranije sam sumnjala da mi ovulacija nije sredinom ciklusa, a što se potvrdilo i trakicama za utvrđivanje ovulacije. Međutim bila sam odlučila pratiti još jedan mjesec trakicama pa onda otići na pregled i vidjeti što s tim.... Uglavnom, nikada, ali baš nikada mi ciklus nije trajao duže od 29 dana tako da ova opcija o tome da mi još ne kasni ne stoji. Sad, nešto ne štima...što točno ne znam.

----------


## mala123

kasni mi menstruacija 5 dana, jučer ujutro napravila napravila test Gvignost mini i pojavila se jedva vidljiva druga crtica. Isti dan ali navečer napravila sam test clearblue i nema druge crte???
Menstruacije su mi gotovo uvijek na vrijeme i pokušavamo već 7 mjeseci. Djevojke što mislite?

----------


## zibba

test jutarnjim urinom uvijek je pouzdaniji nego onaj večernjim. Trebalo bi se suzdržavati od mokrenja barem 4 sata prije rađenja testa što tokom dana baš i nije lako, pogotovo ljeti kada konzumiramo više tekućina. Vjerujem da je jutarnji test bio potvrdan, jer i sjenka je pozitivan test. Ponovi sutra ujutro test i znati ćeš na čemu si. Svakako javi kako je prošlo.

----------


## LolaMo

Mislim da na clearblue testu piše da nije važno s kojim se urinom radi..ako su ti ciklusi uredni, onda bi ti nakon 5 dana kašnjenja trebao biti plus i popodne.. Ako ti nisu uredni (meni variraju +- 5 dana), onda definitvno ponovi test sutra ujutro...sretno!

----------


## Ginger

meni se gravignist mini pokazao kao najpoizdaniji, i kad je bio pozitivan i kad je bio negativan
a clearblue je bio jeeedva pozitivan kad se na svim ostalim vec lijepo vidjelo
Svakako ponovi, po mogucnosti jutarnjim urinom ili smanji unos tekucine tokom dana pa sa popodnevnim

----------


## Tonkabalonka

pozdrav svima..
i ja sam nova, citam vas cijelo jutro pa, buduci da sam nestrpljiva do ponedjeljka,moram pitati ovdje :Smile: 
situacija je sljedeca-ciklus je uredan inace,25-29 dana,trajanje recimo 5 dana, pri cemu 3 dan obicno nema krvarenja i onda se vrati normalno i bude jos 2-3dana. ovaj mjesec sam imala odnos s muzem 20. dan ciklusa, prekinuti snosaj (ne planiramo bebu,jos smo friski bracni par...ali i da se dogodi,bili bismo sretni :Smile: ).po mom izracunu,ovulacija je tad vec bila prosla.menga dosla ranije,23. dan ciklusa navecer malo krvarenja (uz tipicne pms-simptome) i onda iduci dan recimo normalno krvarenje (iako mi se cini manje obilno nego inace),iduci dan nista, tj samo mala flekica i nakon toga vec dva dana od menge vise ni m. zdrav razum mi govori da trudna nisam, ali kako sam svasta procitala tu po forumu, zanima me sto mislite?ima li smisla otici po test u ljekarnu? :Smile: 
hvala svima!

----------


## angel89

Pozdrav svima,
nova sa ovdje, danas mi je trebala doci M ujutro sam radila clear blue digitalni test za trudnocu i nakon 5 sekundi se pojavio +,i pise da sam 1-2 tj trudna. dali da odem kupiti jos jedan test i ponovim ga? hvala

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima,
> nova sa ovdje, danas mi je trebala doci M ujutro sam radila clear blue digitalni test za trudnocu i nakon 5 sekundi se pojavio +,i pise da sam 1-2 tj trudna. dali da odem kupiti jos jedan test i ponovim ga? hvala


mislim da nema potrebe nego se naruci kod ginekologa. cestitam!

----------


## angel89

> mislim da nema potrebe nego se naruci kod ginekologa. cestitam!


Bila sam kaze da vidi zadebljanje i neko zuto tijelo.tek je 4 tj pa jos nemoze vidjet.dali su vas jajnici znali malo probadat,i da vam se probava malo poremetila.

----------


## hope123

Sad sam 7tt i jajnici me još uvijek tu i tamo malo probodu dok su me prije par tj znali i jako probost!A probava je dosta ok, 1-2 puta dnevno ali imam nekad osječaj koda me crijeva bole dok ne odem na wc.Sve je to normalno, ipak je to drugo stanje!Uživaj u čarima trudnoće :Smile:

----------


## JoMi

Pozz, kasni mi m 4 dana, jutros san napravila test clearblue, al ne digitalni nego onaj koji kosta 30tak kn, u roku 2 sekunde je pokazao 2 crtice  :Smile: ) sta mislite cure/zene, s pbzirom da je tako jeftin jel moze bit lazno pozitivan????

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav *JoMi*
Bez brige,ima i jeftinijih :Smile: 
Mislim da je to-to i da nije lažno pozitivan,čim je odma skočila druga crtica.Čestitam!

----------


## JoMi

To mi je i ginekolog reka i narucija 10.9 za pregled i stvarno se nadan da je tako  :Smile:  a iman osjecaj da do 10.9 ima vjecnost cekat  :Undecided:

----------


## žužy

A vjerujem...al samo reci sama sebi da je to čekanje pozitivno jer se sad ionak ništ nebi vidjelo,a 10. budeš vjerojatno i srčeko čula :Smile: 
Koji ti je dan ciklusa danas?

----------


## JoMi

31...kasne mi 3 dana, tribala san dobit 16tog

----------


## JoMi

Napravila san jutros jos 1 i pozitivan odma   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## angel89

> Sad sam 7tt i jajnici me još uvijek tu i tamo malo probodu dok su me prije par tj znali i jako probost!A probava je dosta ok, 1-2 puta dnevno ali imam nekad osječaj koda me crijeva bole dok ne odem na wc.Sve je to normalno, ipak je to drugo stanje!Uživaj u čarima trudnoće


hvalaa
imam i sluzbenu potvrdu sad vec ulazim u 8 tj trudnoce  :Very Happy: 
prije 3 mj sam se udala i hvala Bogu odmah nam je uspjelo  :Grin:

----------


## Ivana 87

Pozdrav svima. Ja i moj m pokusavamo vec godinu dana skoro i nista. Sutra bi trebala dobiti mengu a nadamo se da nece doci. Imam simptome pms-a i mislim da je opet trud pao u vodu.

----------


## Maja.

@ Ivana 87 - držim fige za plusić čim prije.. ne želim govorit one izlizane fraze jer ih je i meni bilo previše s PCOS-om, samo izazivaju onu nelagodnu muku. ali svakako, samo pozitivno i s puuuuno ljubavi  :Heart: 
@ angel89 & JoMI- čestitkeeeee  :Love:  
neću sad listat puno unazad  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana 87

Hvala ti,ali opet nista od mene  :Sad:  Nastavljamo dalje!

----------


## martina tina

pozdrav cure.. eo ovako,ja sam nova ovdje.. imala sam kitotazu,zadrzani pobacaj 31.5,bila sam trudna 3 mjeseca.. zadnjih mjesec i pol dana imam bolne grudi,stomak mi je jako poceo rasti,stalno jedem,idem na wc.. menstruacija mi kasni vec 6 dana a inace svaki mjesec dobijem na isti datum.. iskoristila sam tri testa ali su svi ispali negativni.. molim pomoc,jako zelim bebu.. hvala

----------


## ajma

pozdrav svim curkama-budućim mamama, redovno pratim ovaj forum, ali rijetko pišem, zašto ne znam....e ovako moja borba traje 4 godine, kaže dr. minimalni problemi i kod muža i mene, muž sada dobro ja policistični jajnici, ali zadniih nekoliko mjeseci poprilično uredna menga......zadnja 22.6 obilna a 21.8 oskudno ništa 2-3 dana i jak bol samo u donjem dijelu leđa bez bola stomaka i od tada leđa me stalno bole ne uvijek ali više da nego ne. U zadnjih 10 dana bol podnu stomaka, lagana napuhanost i da vjetrovi  :Ups:  stalno, i pomalo bolne grudi, šta da radim test ili još da čekam, koji datum da pratim, ah taj test mrzim ga toliko je negativnih bilo ne želim još jedan help  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> pozdrav svim curkama-budućim mamama, redovno pratim ovaj forum, ali rijetko pišem, zašto ne znam....e ovako moja borba traje 4 godine, kaže dr. minimalni problemi i kod muža i mene, muž sada dobro ja policistični jajnici, ali zadniih nekoliko mjeseci poprilično uredna menga......zadnja 22.6 obilna a 21.8 oskudno ništa 2-3 dana i jak bol samo u donjem dijelu leđa bez bola stomaka i od tada leđa me stalno bole ne uvijek ali više da nego ne. U zadnjih 10 dana bol podnu stomaka, lagana napuhanost i da vjetrovi  stalno, i pomalo bolne grudi, šta da radim test ili još da čekam, koji datum da pratim, ah taj test mrzim ga toliko je negativnih bilo ne želim još jedan help


Ajma, s obzirom na neredovite cikluse, mozda najbolje da napravis betu  :Confused: 

Razumijem te u potpunosti za strah i mrznju prema (negativnim) testovima, been there, done that... 

Ali doci ce uskoro i jedan pozitivan!  :fige:

----------


## luciluci

Pozz curke,
Jedno pitanje ako se ikad ikome desilo slicno ili mozda znate nekoga kome se to desilo.
2 testa za trudnocu oba pozitivna,ovo bi bila 4 beba,malo mi je sumnjivo jer smo stvarno pazili i svaki put do sad kad smo htjeli bebu znali smo i nismo se cuvali,naime muz nije u mene svrsio,pa da li je moguce da se desi trudnoca samo iz ono malo tekucine sta se luci tjekom odnosa?
Jel vam test ikad bio pozitivan a nije bilo trudnoce? 
Hvala puno

----------


## bubekica

naravno da je moguce. testovi ne mogu biti lazno pozitivni ako su ispravni i ispravno uradjeni.

----------


## Sreća_83

Ma znači 4. beba tooooootalno slučajna? I zdravoj pameti nemoguća? Protivno zakonima biologije?

Blago tebi! A ako ti je žao zbog +, onda je meni žao zbog toga što je tebi žao. Ja bih rado +!!!!!!!

----------


## Ivana 87

Bi i ja rado + ali jos nista...

----------


## bejbi bu

Cao svima nova sam na forumu 18 mjeseci sam u braku i nisam uspjela da ostanem trudna sve do ovog mjeseca... Kad mi je ciklus po prvi put u zivotu zakasnio 7 dana. Uraila sam test i pokazao mi je jednu tamniju a drugu svjetliju crticu da li ste imale iskustva sa time?

----------


## Darija_os

Pozdrav drage mame i buduće mame  :Bye:  duže vrijeme već pratim ovaj Forum, ali eto sada sam se odlučila i "zvanično" pridružiti ...naime, MM i ja smo "friški" bračni par, on 28 god., ja 26...od prošlog mjeseca prakticiramo nezaštićeni odnos i radimo na svojoj prvoj bebici  :Zaljubljen:  svjesni smo da rijetko kojem paru uspije "iz prve", ali eto kad nešto jarko želiš naravno da se tomu i nadaš  :Smile:  imam pitanje za vas mogu li test trudnoće napraviti 3 dana prije izostanka menstruacije (što bi bilo sutra)? po vašim iskustvima pročitala sam  da je među najosjetljivijima  gravignost mini, pa sam taj i kupila...

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla!
Mozes, al ako bude negativan i dalje postoji mogucnost da si trudna. Ako je pozitivan, onda si trudna  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Sreća_83

> Cao svima nova sam na forumu 18 mjeseci sam u braku i nisam uspjela da ostanem trudna sve do ovog mjeseca... Kad mi je ciklus po prvi put u zivotu zakasnio 7 dana. Uraila sam test i pokazao mi je jednu tamniju a drugu svjetliju crticu da li ste imale iskustva sa time?


Meni je tako bilo.  Što je dalje bilo: VIDI MOJ POTPIS DOLJE.  :Smile: 

Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tayla

Koji je najosjetljiviji test za trudnoću, odnosno koji otkrije trudnoću tjedan dana prije očekivane menstruacije, ako takvi postoje?

Nestrpljiva sam, želim već testirati....

----------


## Darija_os

Tayla - razumijem te u potpunosti  :Smile:  ja sam napravila test tri dana prije očekivane M (nisam mogla izdržati) i bio je negativan  :Sad: ( nadam se da sam prerano napravila, jer evo danas sam trebala dobiti M (još uvijek nisam  :Smile: ) ) nadam se da će M izostati, te da će na drugom testiću idući tjedan biti 2 crtice  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Koji je najosjetljiviji test za trudnoću, odnosno koji otkrije trudnoću tjedan dana prije očekivane menstruacije, ako takvi postoje?
> 
> Nestrpljiva sam, želim već testirati....


ne postoji test koji bi detektirao trudnocu tjedan dana od ocekivane menstruacije jer tada mozda jos nije doslo ni do implantacije, a tek nakon implantacije se pocinje luciti hormon bhcg kojeg detektiraju svi testovi za trudnocu - oni kucni iz urina, ali i oni u laboratorijima, iz krvi.

postoje testovi koji su jako osjetljivi i omogucuju testiranje do 4 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije, ali to opet nije garancija - ako je negativan i dalje postoji mogucnost trudnoce - ali je ovulacija mozda bila kasnije ili je razina hormona jos preniska (moguce zbog kasnije implantacije).

neke zene testiraju vec od 8 dana od ovulacije - sto bi otprilike odgovaralo tjedan dana prije ocekivane menstracije, ali pozitivan test tako rano je velika rijetkost.

sto se pak krvnih testova tice, oni ce SIGURNO pokazati cim je doslo do implantacije, 10-11 dan nakon ovulacije, odnosno 4-5 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije ce bhcg vec biti vidljiva u krvi.

----------


## Tayla

*Darija_os* drago mi je da me razumiješ. Ipak sam uspjela nekako odoljeti, još uvijek nisam čak ni kupila test. 

*Bubekica,*  tako sam i mislila. Morat ću pričekati barem do petka, tada bi M trebala stići. nadajmo se ipak neće...

----------


## Darija_os

Ja sam evo danas radila test i opet je negativan  :Sad: (((, M sad već kasi 2 dana ... imam stalo grčeve u doljnjem dijelu trbuha kao da ću dobiti i nemogu spavati na grudima...

----------


## Sani1612

Darija_os osjetljivost grudi i grčevi u trbuhu mogu biti znak pms-a i rane trudnoće. Ako znaš kada si imala ovulaciju,i sumnjaš da si trudna, test napravi 14 dana od ovulacije.

----------


## mmm999

6 dana kasni...
http://postimg.org/image/7rwmixq7j/

???

----------


## mmm999

:Smile:

----------


## žužy

Pa čestitam,lijepo se vidi!

----------


## mravak

i ja čestitam ! Trudna si !

----------


## nana.lolic

Pozdrav cure. Imam jedan problem. Menstruacija mi kasni 3 dana. Napravila sam 2 testa i oba su bila negativna. Prvi (primastick) sam napravila 4 dana prije ocekivane mjesecnice tj 17 dana nakon 'rizicnog odnosa' i moguce ovulacije ( prekinuti snosaj, svrsio je izvan mene). Drugi (gravignost) sam napravila prvi dan kasnjenja menstruacije. Inace mi ciklusi nisu bili uredni, te su trajali 33,35,37 dana, ali su posljednja 4 mjeseca trajali po 32 pa se stoga bojim jer trudnoca nije zeljena trenutno, radi obaveza i mnogih drugih problema. Grudi su mi cvrste kakve budu i inace u pms a drugih simptoma nemam. Nekoliko dana oko ocekivane mjesecnice bila mi je muka te sam imala klasicne bolove pred men ali nije dosla. Nakon toga sve je to prestalo. Danas me pocelo nesto kao da steze u donjem dijelu stomaka :S Zanimaju me vasa misljenja jer trenutno nisam u mogucnosti posjetiti ginekologa. Hvala

----------


## Xsenia

> Pozdrav cure. Imam jedan problem. Menstruacija mi kasni 3 dana. Napravila sam 2 testa i oba su bila 
> negativna. Prvi (primastick) sam napravila 4 dana prije ocekivane mjesecnice tj 17 dana nakon 'rizicnog odnosa' i moguce ovulacije ( prekinuti snosaj, svrsio je izvan mene). Drugi (gravignost) sam napravila prvi dan kasnjenja menstruacije. Inace mi ciklusi nisu bili uredni, te su trajali 33,35,37 dana, ali su posljednja 4 mjeseca trajali po 32 pa se stoga bojim jer trudnoca nije zeljena trenutno, radi obaveza i mnogih drugih problema. Grudi su mi cvrste kakve budu i inace u pms a drugih simptoma nemam. Nekoliko dana oko ocekivane mjesecnice bila mi je muka te sam imala klasicne bolove pred men ali nije dosla. Nakon toga sve je to prestalo. Danas me pocelo nesto kao da steze u donjem dijelu stomaka :S Zanimaju me vasa misljenja jer trenutno nisam u mogucnosti posjetiti ginekologa. Hvala


Bok,
ne bih te htijela plašiti obzirom da ne želiš trudnoću ali i na činjenicu da ti M kasni 3 dana stoga savjetujem najpouzdaniji test je beta hcg iz krvi pa ako si u mogućnosti odi u neki privatni lab i izvadi krv. Cijena je od 100,00 do 200,00 kn, nalaz gotov odmah.
Ukoliko je pozitivan to se može rješiti tabletama koje će ti gin. dati ali moraš onda odmah gin.

----------


## nana.lolic

Hvala vam mnogo na odg. Tek bih iduce sedmice mogla otici... ALi kako izdrzati do tada  :Sad: ( A negativni testovi ne znace nista?? I kakve su te tablete, koji je rok za pocetak pijenja? nadam se da nisam dosadna i hvala

----------


## sirius

> Hvala vam mnogo na odg. Tek bih iduce sedmice mogla otici... ALi kako izdrzati do tada ( A negativni testovi ne znace nista?? I kakve su te tablete, koji je rok za pocetak pijenja? nadam se da nisam dosadna i hvala


Najvjerojatnije negativni testovi su tocni i nisi trudna. Navjerojatnija mogucnost je da se u ovom ciklusu produzio ciklus za koji dan.

----------


## žužy

*Xsenia*,i mene zanima kakve su to tablete koje se mogu dati nakon pozitivne bete (pretpostavljam da misliš na prekid trudnoče?)..
Znam za pilulu za "dan poslije" al za ovo nikad čula.

*nana.lolic*,i ja mislim da bi test trebao pokazati,ako si trudna.Možda neki hormon. poremečaj,cista koja je produžila ciklus...Ako menga ne dođe svakak posjeti liječnika.Sretno.

----------


## nana.lolic

> Najvjerojatnije negativni testovi su tocni i nisi trudna. Navjerojatnija mogucnost je da se u ovom ciklusu produzio ciklus za koji dan.


Hvala na odgovoru. Pa i meni djeluje glupo da ne bude vjerodostojan 20tak dana nakon odnosa, tada bi hcg valjda trebalo da bude dovoljno visok, ovaj je test bio osjetljiv na 25 mIU ili kako vec. :/

----------


## nana.lolic

Hvala na dogovoru. Cekam jos koji dan, pa ako ne dodje idem ginicu. Kazu da je svakako do 7 dana normalno da kasni. Meni je uvijek kasnila prije, nekad 37. dana je ciklus trajao,nekad ga nisam imala jedan mjesec nikako. Uredovao mi se prije  nekih pola godine od tablete za dan poslije.  I sve do ovaj mjesec je trajao 32. dana. A valjda ima veze i to sto partner nije ejakulirao u mene. I ranije se isto desavalo pa nikad nije bilo nista. A svi testovi koje sam radila do sada su uvijek bili negativni i nisu me slagali. Valjda i ovima mogu vjerovati. Hvala vam mnogo  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala na dogovoru. Cekam jos koji dan, pa ako ne dodje idem ginicu. Kazu da je svakako do 7 dana normalno da kasni. Meni je uvijek kasnila prije, nekad 37. dana je ciklus trajao,nekad ga nisam imala jedan mjesec nikako. Uredovao mi se prije  nekih pola godine od tablete za dan poslije.  I sve do ovaj mjesec je trajao 32. dana. A valjda ima veze i to sto partner nije ejakulirao u mene. I ranije se isto desavalo pa nikad nije bilo nista. A svi testovi koje sam radila do sada su uvijek bili negativni i nisu me slagali. Valjda i ovima mogu vjerovati. Hvala vam mnogo


Slažem se sa ovime što su ti Sirius i Žužy  napisale, samo bih dodala, s obzirom da spominješ da pilulu za dan poslije prije 6 mjeseci, da možda razmisliš o nekoj sigurnijoj metodi kontracepcije?
I sama si svjesna da prekinuti snošaj i nije baš neka kontracepcija, a treba li ti doista stres jesam/nisam trudna svaki mjesec i povremeni hormonalni šokovi od pilule za dan poslije!?

Ne osuđujem te nimalo, samo ti želim da opušteno i potpuno uživaš u seksualnom životu  :Smile:

----------


## nana.lolic

> Slažem se sa ovime što su ti Sirius i Žužy  napisale, samo bih dodala, s obzirom da spominješ da pilulu za dan poslije prije 6 mjeseci, da možda razmisliš o nekoj sigurnijoj metodi kontracepcije?
> I sama si svjesna da prekinuti snošaj i nije baš neka kontracepcija, a treba li ti doista stres jesam/nisam trudna svaki mjesec i povremeni hormonalni šokovi od pilule za dan poslije!?
> 
> Ne osuđujem te nimalo, samo ti želim da opušteno i potpuno uživaš u seksualnom životu


Da, znam da je neodgovorno. Mnogo puta sde to desilo kada nismo imali kondom. Da sada bude ok sve pa cu preci na kontracepcijske pilule. Mnogo vam hvala na savjetu. Da uradim jos jedan testic u ponedjeljak ako ne bi dosla ? i ako bude negativan a menga ne dodje da odem ginicu? hvala 
 vam  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

jesi napravila test? ako je negativan, svakako ginicu. a i ako je pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## nana.lolic

> jesi napravila test? ako je negativan, svakako ginicu. a i ako je pozitivan


 Danas sam napravila 3.test, gravignost  ultra osjetljivosti 10mlU/mL. I negativan je :/

----------


## Asper

Bok curke,

citam danima al evo da se pridruzim jer ce sigurno doci dan kad cu ponovo biti u slatkom iscekivanju, nadam se ubrzo  :Wink: 
ZM 27.12, planirana akcija 06.01  :Embarassed: , ciklusi 28-30, nemrem docekati datum testiranja, jos malo, al nekako imam osjecaj da brojim minutice.
Tri trudnoce iza mene, uredne hvala Bogu, tri poroda, tri cuda - veca i srednje veca hehe, sad bi jos jedno maaaalo cudo  :Very Happy: 
Nemam posebnih pitanja, samo potrebu podijeliti to s nekim osim s MM, nekako klincima jos nis ne govorimo da ne bude presinga i suzica, kad bude znat ce  :Cool:

----------


## marim

Pozdrav svima...
Ja friško registrirana na ovoj stranici..
O trudnoći do sad (iako imam preko 30 godina) nisam ozbiljno razmišljala, kao već ću ali ne još.. Par puta razgovarala sa dečkom o tome ali kao ni on ne zna šta bi...
I sad mi kasni M
inače ciklusi uredni na 28 dan (uvijek ispod 30)
Zadnju M imala 10.01. što znači da mi je danas 32 dan odnosno da mi kasni 4 dana.. 
Moram napomenut da već tjedan dana osjećam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha i tu i tamo me boli lijevi jajni. Ti boliovi su slični kao kad trebam dobit. Trbuh mi je nadut a u Wc-u sam više nego u uredu..
Kako smo imali nezaštićem odnos znači postoji neka šansa da sam trudna. Prvo je bila panika. Pa nagovorila dečka da ide kupit tester. U apotecu su mu dali Prima stick. napravila ga odmah u ponedjeljak (ne sa prvim urinom, ali ni netreba) i bio je negativan. I tad slijedi istina.. Razočaran on i to jakooo a na kraju skužim da sam i ja razočarana. 
Kao on se već ufurao da je to to i bio je jadan sretan (nije on to rekao prije ali po reakciji nakon testa sam skužila..)
Ja i dalje imam osjećaj pritiska u donjem dijelu trbuha..
Ginekologa ne mogu dobit na telefon (to je kod nje ravno SF..) pa ako M ne stigne mislila sam otić nenajavljena drugi tjedan..
Od ponedjeljka pročitala sve forume na tu temu..
Ovo piše više da se nekom požalim nego da tražim neki savjet.. Probat ću napravit test preksutra ako M ne stigne, a ako ne bude pozitivan tek onda me strah (zašto onda stvari kasne)
....
Uglavnom eto kašnjenje M mi je očito dalo do znanja šta dečko želi a i šta ja želim...
Do kupnje novog testera...
Pozz

----------


## kudri

odi privatno izvadi betu, pa ćeš znat na čemu si! ili od do dr da ti da uputnicu. betu može vaditi u bilo kojem privatnom laboratoriju, npr. sunce...oko 200kn

----------


## svibanjka

Bok drage moje, 
nova sam ovdje i ovo je moj prvi post!  :Wink:  Nadam se da sam na pravom mjestu za odgovor!
Imam cikluse takve da mi M dolazi između 22 i 26 DC, nikad baš nije zakasnila, dva put je došla na 28. dan. Obzirom na to, mogu li napraviti test na 25. ili 26. DC, jer 28-i skoro nikad ne dočekam!  :Laughing: 
Inače, trudilica sam već neko vrijeme i jeeedva čekam svoj plus!! 
Pozdrav svim curkama i puno sreće svima!!

----------


## mateape

Pozdrav  :Smile:  nova sam tu, ne znam ni da li sam na dobroj temi :p naime,  14.02 sam imala smeđi iscjedak 4 dana. Radila sam test (baby check) 19.02. I pokazao je blijedu, jedva vidljivu rozu crticu. Međutim isti dan sam počela puno obilnije kvariti do jučer. Jucer jos nesto malo ujutro i to je to. Danas sam ponovila test od istog proizvođača i opet je pokazao blijedu jedva vidljivu crtu. Svakako cu se naručiti kod ginekologa, ali me zanima da li je tko imao takvo iskustvo? Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## pavelica

Cure, bok! 

cisto bih htjela s vama podjelit svoje iskustvo, a mozda i dobila koju rijec utjehe i savjet.

Ovako, prije 5mjeseci rodila sam prekrasnog djecaka, a kako jor nisam sremna na novu trudnocu odlucila sam se za kontracepcijske pilule. prvu sam popila prvi dan M 27.01, i nekih 2 nakon imala odnos s muzem. Eh, sad, zanimljivo je da mi se sutradan pojavio ovulacijski iscjedak i bol u lijevom jajniku (?!)..to je sve trajalo dva dana, treci dan sam dobila smedji iscjedak a cetvrti prokrvarila. I 5 dana ram krvarila, zvala ginekologa i rekao je da je sve to normalno u prvim mjesecima koristenja pilula, i da ne postoji mogucnnost trudnoce, iako sam dan prije 'ovulacije' imala odnos. Na pregled sam bila narucena 21.02., a noc prije opet me zabolili jajnici, ovaj put jace desni, i opet sam imala O iscjedak. Dva puta u jednom ciklusu. I to sve pod tabletama. (tablete protiv zaceca, ne ya plodnost..  :Smile:  ). Na pregledu je ginekolog rekao da je ipak bila O, sto je cudno, prvo je sumnjao na spotting od tableta, i da po onome sto vidi na uzv-u vjerojatno nisam trudna, ali je jos prerano za reci. U zadnjih tjedan dana napravila sam tri testa, zadnji danas ujutro, i sva su bila negativna. Ono sto mene muci jest da ja neznam tocno kada bih trebala napraviti test, s obzirom da je na tabletama sve nekako pomaknuto za tjedan dan i s obzirom da sam zadnju pravu M imala 27., a iducu 'zbog tableta samo 15 dana kasnije, a od yadnjeg odnosa proslo je 17 dana. 

Vjerujem da nije bilo slicnih iskustava, ali vas barem molim za preporuku nekog pouzdanog testa.

p.s.zbog tableta neznam kada trebam dobiti iducu M, a i i imam dosta simptoma koji mogu biti i simptomi trudnoce.

p.p.s.sad sam scrojlala i skuzila da sam pretjerala s tekstom.  I oprostite na gnjavazi.

p.p.p.s.citam vas i stvarno sam odusevljena. Divne ste jedne prema druoj!

----------


## Tayla

Nadam se da nije nešto do baby checka.. ali jutros sam se i ja s njim testirala i pokazao mi je jedva vidljivu rozu crticu. Jednake debljine kao i kontrolna linija, ali jeeeedva vidljiva.

Samo neki dan sam također koristila Baby check i nije bilo apsolutno nikakve druge linije. 

Nadam se da smo trudne!

----------


## mateape

Ja sam danas ponovila intim plus i bio je negativan

----------


## siba aliu

Ovdje sam nova molim vas jedna pomoc...
Muz je svrsio u mene...i kako se test za trudnocu radi dan nakon ocekivanja menstruacije ja odem na wc da napravim test i vidim dobila sam menstruaciju..pa me zanima dali mogu test napraviti kada mi menstruacija prode?? Molim vas za pomoc hitno!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kalemica

siba aliu. cemu delati test ako si dobila mjesečnicu po tome znas da nisi trudna.. možeš ti napraviti test poslije ali nema potrebe  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

> siba aliu. cemu delati test ako si dobila mjesečnicu po tome znas da nisi trudna.. možeš ti napraviti test poslije ali nema potrebe


to baš i nije točno jer može biti krvarenje u ranoj trudnoći, a ne menstruacija. a za takvo krvarenje je potreban posjet dr.
ako imaš simptome trudnoće, pišaj ili vadi betu. ne smeta to krvarenje ništa...

----------


## dundo

Cure može molim vas link gdje se naručuju ovi testici sa neta da ne tražim hvala

----------


## nivesa

ovak, napravila sam gravignost mini,pojavila se skroz lagana roza crtica,u isto vrijeme kad i kontrolna...iza toga sam napravila intim plus (ovaj prvi oko 12 sati a ovaj drugi navecer) i negativaje...a kaj sad da si mislim?

----------


## KrisZg

Ponovi ujutro, navecer je mogla biti slaba koncentracija hcg u urinu, koji dc si radila?

----------


## buba klara

podižem
čitala sam da i DM drži testove za trudnoću - jel netko od vas koristio njihove? kakva su vam iskustva?

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam trazila u dm- u i nisam ih nasla...

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk

----------


## Maminaljubav

Pozz svima, mestruacija kasni jedan dan, upravo napravila test 10mLU, ali negativan. Simptomi jesu tu, imala sam implatacijsko krvarenje pred 10 dana. Držite palčeve, još se nadam da neće doći....

----------


## nivesa

Prebaci se na odbrojavanje i iscekuj svoju t sa nama

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk

----------


## Maminaljubav

Hvala nivesa. Odbrojavamo!

----------


## palonkica296

ima li netko da mi moze pomoci? zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 29.5.2014.,ciklusi su mi neredoviti osobito sada dok dojjim, beba ima 11mj. radila sam 4 testa za trudnocu i svi su bili negativni, ali s obzirom da mi menstruacija zna dosta kasniti, ponekad i po 17 dana, zanimalo bi me koji je test najosjetljiviji i koliko se najranije moze napraviti nakon odnosa?

----------


## nivesa

> ima li netko da mi moze pomoci? zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 29.5.2014.,ciklusi su mi neredoviti osobito sada dok dojjim, beba ima 11mj. radila sam 4 testa za trudnocu i svi su bili negativni, ali s obzirom da mi menstruacija zna dosta kasniti, ponekad i po 17 dana, zanimalo bi me koji je test najosjetljiviji i koliko se najranije moze napraviti nakon odnosa?


To ti jd najbolje  pitat u ljekarni. One ce ti sve objasniti. Mislim da ti je clear blue najosjetljiviji i kosta oko 70-80 kn. Ali i njih ima nekoliko vrsta pa najbolje da pitas njih u ljek.

----------


## Nikolina1210

Moze mala informacija? Zadnju mengu sam imala 30.6. Naime taj dan lagano a sutradan obilno, trajala do 6.7. Naime radimo na bebi

----------


## Slucajno tu

Ne uzdajte se previse u testove

----------


## nivesa

A zasto???

----------


## sara22

Cao cure  :Smile:  nova sam tu i citala sam nesto malo vase postove ali sam i dalje u dilemi...rodila sam prije 4mj,prestala sam dojiti sa 3mj,i M je dosla mjesec dana nakon poroda..sad mi kasni 6dana..imali smo nezasticeni odnos za vrijeme ovulacije i zadnjih par dana...kazu da je najveca plodnost nakon poroda ali malo sam sumnjicava da je tako brzo,jer mali nam je dosao tek nakon 5mj napornog rada :D..onda sam svakodnevno radila testove u zelji za T..trenutno ni jednog nisam napravila ali bi htjela.koji test da uzmem?!da pokazuje najjraniju T.. hvala puno! :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ak ti kasni 6 dana bilo koji. Gravignost ili digitalni koji odma pokaze tj.trudnoce

----------


## tigrić

meni digitalni clear blue pokazao odmah

----------


## buba klara

meni je onaj najobičniji iz Bipe (19kn) pokazao plus nakon par dana kašnjenja

----------


## žužy

Ma pokazat će bilo koji ako si trudna...moguče je i da ti se ciklus još nije ustabilio nakon poroda,ipak si imala samo jednu mengu do sad zar ne.
Sretno,nek bude kako si želiš  :Smile:

----------


## Zara__

Pozdrav drage, zelim svima jedan velikiii +  :Smile: 
Ja sam nova na forumu i zanima me da li je moguce imati neke simptome prije izostanka mjesecnice?
Hvala, ljubim vas

----------


## nivesa

Neke cure imaju a neke nebi ni znale da su trudne da nema pozitivnog testa.
Problem je to kaj su simptomi t i pms a vrlo slicni....

----------


## Zara__

> Neke cure imaju a neke nebi ni znale da su trudne da nema pozitivnog testa.
> Problem je to kaj su simptomi t i pms a vrlo slicni....


Znam, to me i muci... Cekat cu izostanak pa cu uraditi test ... 
Hvaala na odgovoru

----------


## sana84

Pozz veliki svima  :Smile:  nova sam ovdje i zeljela bi savjet..Ovako menustracija mi kasni 7 dana inace mi je redovna na 28 dana,imam ucestalo mokrenje bjelkasti iscjedak non stop idem u wc i imala sam simptome da cu svaki dan dobiti ,cetvrtog dana radila sam test gdje su mi u apoteci rekli da ga mogu uraditi bilo kada i ja sam ga uradila navece ali nije bio pozitivan  :Sad:  jeli imao neko slicna iskustva neznam sta da mislim...

----------


## nivesa

Sana pretpostavljam da si zeljela pozitivan test...nemas kaj puno mislit. Ponovi test sa prvom jutarnjom i doktoru bez obzira na rezultat.

----------


## MarijanaL

Poz drage.imam jedno pitanjce.imam redovan ciklus(30dana).Zadnja m bila 24.8. Kasni mi 2 dana.jutros radila testic i negativan.da li sam rano radila test ili?nemam nikakve sim pms-a,a ja i dragi vec 3 meseca pokusavamo imat bebu.unapred hwala

----------


## Seasony

Meni je digitalni clearblue jedini "autoritetni"...Piškarala sam raznorazne, i s mnogima ostala u dilemi, zabavljala se satima piljeći u imaginarne i evaporirajuće linije....da bi na kraju clearblue digitalac pokazao + (i ispod 1-2, odnosno trudna tjedan-dva) tri i pol dana prije izostanka mjesečnice.Mrak je taj test, i odmah znaš na čemu si. Svi ovi drugi s crticama imam dojam da često uzrokuju samo emotivne rolerkostere...

----------


## Zara__

Kad trebam uraditi test buduci da inace imam neredovitu m?
Hvala i pozz za sve

----------


## Zara__

> Meni je digitalni clearblue jedini "autoritetni"...Piškarala sam raznorazne, i s mnogima ostala u dilemi, zabavljala se satima piljeći u imaginarne i evaporirajuće linije....da bi na kraju clearblue digitalac pokazao + (i ispod 1-2, odnosno trudna tjedan-dva) tri i pol dana prije izostanka mjesečnice.Mrak je taj test, i odmah znaš na čemu si. Svi ovi drugi s crticama imam dojam da često uzrokuju samo emotivne rolerkostere...


 :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Zara prebaci se na odbrojavanje na prije zaceca. Koliko ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## Zara__

Kod mene bas varira, nikad ne znam tacno... Zna se desiti i 2 - 3 mjeseca da nemam M. Imam PCOS  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

I ja imam pcos...iste probleme kao i te...ali da ti ulijem nadu imam malo srce ispod svoga  :Smile:  nez ikakvih lijekova potpuno spontana t...  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Meni su puno pomogle lh trakice(one za ovulaciju) po njima sam i skuzila da sam t!tj da bi mogla bit t.   Test je rjesio dilemu.

----------


## Zara__

> Meni su puno pomogle lh trakice(one za ovulaciju) po njima sam i skuzila da sam t!tj da bi mogla bit t.   Test je rjesio dilemu.


Cestitam  :Smile:  blago tebi  :Smile:  ja razmisljam da uradim test u ovo dan-dva, iako sam posljednju M imala 4.9. Ali imam skoro pa sve moguce simptome. Jel prerano? <3

----------


## Zara__

> I ja imam pcos...iste probleme kao i te...ali da ti ulijem nadu imam malo srce ispod svoga  nez ikakvih lijekova potpuno spontana t...


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hm...ne znam ....koje simptome imas? Daj odi na odbrojavanje na prije oplodnje tam ce ti sve cure objasnit! Sve smo tamo s istim problemom.

----------


## Zara__

> Hm...ne znam ....koje simptome imas? Daj odi na odbrojavanje na prije oplodnje tam ce ti sve cure objasnit! Sve smo tamo s istim problemom.


Jutros sam uradila test i negativan je. Hmm, ne znam jesam li prerano uradila jer mi je posljednja menstruacija bila 4.9.
Sad cu se prebaciti na tu temu  :Smile:  hvala ti

----------


## ijana

Pozdrav
Imam pitanje mozda je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji pa mi može odg.trebala sam dobit menstruaciju 27.9 no imala sam ju samo 1 dan,28.9 i drugi dan mala kapljica kod pišanja,radila sam 2 testa popodne i oba su bila negativna mozda sam pa prerano radila?ima tko isto iskustvo??al popračeno bolovima u ledjima,jajnicima i želucu

----------


## nivesa

Ijana ako jesi t a krvarila si po mom trebas kod dr. A ako nisi t a menga tak zeza a inace je normalna opet moras dr jer ocito nesto ne stima.

----------


## ijana

Do sad mi je bila svakog 26-28dana a prosli mj 22dana i ovaj mj 1 dan,idem u ponedjeljak doktoru,jer mene i dalje bole ledja ,jajnici i stalno mi neka knedla u grlu,a eto test 2 puta popodne pokazao negativ! :Sad:

----------


## LadyB

Pozdrav svima, nova sam pa mi nemojte zamjeriti ako se omakne i kakvo glupo pitanje  :Wink: 

Imam 28 godina, moj muz i ja smo krenuli raditi na bebi prosli ciklus, nismo se pretjerano brinuli oko tempiranja svega ali imali smo odnose i za vrijeme plodnih dana.
Kako sam u to sve ušla vrlo opuštena nisam ni razmišljala do danas (kada sam trebala dobiti M) koji i kada test napraviti za slučaj da nam uspije iz prve. Jučer mi je palo na pamet da bih mogla napraviti test al sam ipak prvo pročitala neke osnovne informacije i sada sam u komi jer ako uranim može biti negativan i lažno negativan...pa se nisam htjela razočarati...
Moje pitanje je, kada mislite da mi je najbolje da napravim test?
Imam uredan ciklus, 28-29 dana, bez ikakavih odstupanja... M mi je trebala biti danas (29.dan)...
Pa prije nego zabrijem i počnem ko luda piškit po testovima, puno bi mi pomoglo da mi netko s iskstvom kaže koliko da čekam i da li da uopće probam s nekim od testova za rano testiranje?

hvala unaprijed

----------


## tetagogolina

Pozz LadyB, ja sam jučer kupila clearblue test na kojem piše: za rano otkrivanje trudnoće, čak 4 dana prije očekivanje menstruacije i pokazao mi je +, a ima i onih na kojima piše: od prvog dana izostanka menstruacije. Po mome bi mogla sutra popiškiti jedan testić  :Yes:  
Sretno!

----------


## LadyB

Bila sam nestrpljiva danas ipak malo pa sam kupila Clearblue test ali sam nazvala svoju ginekologicu koja mi je rekla da pricekam ipak koji dan jer mozda bude pre rano i da ti testovi kao znaju ne reagirat ako je beta jos niska..pa sad..sve mi je jasno al sam ja ipak nestrpljiva :/

Cestitke na "+" tetagogolina :D

----------


## LadyB

Popustila sam nestrpljenju (zamislite  :Embarassed: )
Kupila sam jučer Clearblue plus i neki jeftinij za backup
Prvo sam prvjerila da li se testu presijavaju crte da ne bi bilo da vidim nečeg čega nema kasnije :/

Piškila jutros i dobila minus sa vrlo vrlo vrlo slabom okomitom (plus) crtom...
Piškila na drugi koji je možda manje osjetljiv od Clearblue i dobila ''negativan''...
I sad sjedim i mislim si svašta...

----------


## nivesa

Sutra odi u ljekarnu i trazi gravignost mini. I sa prvom jitarnjom mokracom ponovi.

----------


## tetagogolina

Probaj opet sutra....iako po mome i slaaaaba crtica je "crtica"  :Grin:

----------


## LadyB

Napravila sam jutros Gravignost mini, uh to je tako jedva vidljivo naspram ove kontrolne
Ako se t dogodila bilo je to 27. ili 28.9, znači prije 15 dana...pa sad..
Što vi mislite? Tj jel i Vi vidite što ja vidim  :Smile: ?  :Very Happy: 
evo slika testa nakon 3 min:
http://oi58.tinypic.com/vg6cz5.jpg

----------


## atms

Čestitam! Meni je uvek bila ovako slaba crtica...Jeste svetla al je ipak vidljiva tako da si najverovatnije trudna

----------


## ZO

ovo je pozitivan test, s obzirom da se radi o jako maloj trudnoći očekivano je svijetla crtica

----------


## nivesa

Crta je crta draga. Na ovim rozin testovima nema evaporacijske dakle veseli se! Cestitam!☺

----------


## tetagogolina

Da, da...i ja je vidim  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

LadyB  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :
iako, malo me strah krenut u veliko veselje, pokušavam bit  :Cool:  cijeli dan, znam da je svaki scenarij moguć

piškit ću ujutro možda se podeblja, naoružala sam se s mini testovima  :Laughing: 

ako se sutra podeblja, zovem ginekologicu ili još čekam da malo odmakne koji dan?

----------


## ivekica

Čestitam!!!

----------


## tetagogolina

jesi piškila jutros????

ako se podeblja zovi ginicu pitat šta dalje.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

Nije se podebljalo  
test mi jutros doslovno izgleda isto kao i prethodni, vrlo blijedo - ma na granici vidljivog  :Sad: 

Pa sam uzela test Intim plus da vidim hoće li tu bit što drugačije, kad ono isto neka tragično blijeda crta koja formira neki tragični ''+''
koji mi se možda i pričinja...malo sam se danas spustila na zemlju...
Izvadit ću krv jer mislim da ću pnda bit na čisto što se događa...

evo slika Intima od jutros:

----------


## nivesa

Gle + je +  A sad jedino moze bit da je ful rano. Odi vadi betu ak ce ti tak bit lakse. A kostat ce te kao i ovi testovi.

----------


## ZO

ovo je pozitivan test kao i onaj prvi
koncentracija bete u krvi ne raste na dnevnoj bazi toliko da bi ti jedan dan crta bila ful blijeda, a drugi dan ljubičasta, normalno je i očekivano da je ovakva kakva je
možeš vaditi betu, odnosno nazovi dr i pitaj kada da dođeš jer imaš pozitivan test, uopće nema sumnje da si trudna

----------


## LadyB

Izvađena beta, 12.5 
Gin mi je rekla kako sam trebala biti malo strpljivija jer svi znamo da može ići u svim smjerovima u ovom trenu, jer je stvarno rano  :Cool: 
Kaže da mi na ultrazvuku nešto može vidjet tek za 8 dana, pa da za dva dana (ako ne dođe M) napravim opet betu

eh da... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## nivesa

Kad si trebala dobit

----------


## KrisZg

> Izvađena beta, 12.5 
> Gin mi je rekla kako sam trebala biti malo strpljivija jer svi znamo da može ići u svim smjerovima u ovom trenu, jer je stvarno rano 
> Kaže da mi na ultrazvuku nešto može vidjet tek za 8 dana, pa da za dva dana (ako ne dođe M) napravim opet betu
> 
> eh da...


To je mala beta, drzim fige da naraste.

----------


## nivesa

Kris jel ti znas kak se beta treba duplat? Mislim ima nesto po danima ako se ne varam??

----------


## ZO

prouči malo ovo

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/horm...ovo-dupliranje

----------


## KrisZg

> Kris jel ti znas kak se beta treba duplat? Mislim ima nesto po danima ako se ne varam??


Svakih 48h bi se trebala duplati.Kada dode do odredene brojke ide 72h. Mene vise brine ako je test osjetljivosti 25, kak je ispao pozitivan.

----------


## nivesa

Tnx...

----------


## KrisZg

Otprilike kako je i na gornjem linku, tek sam sada vidjela link.

----------


## nivesa

> Svakih 48h bi se trebala duplati.Kada dode do odredene brojke ide 72h. Mene vise brine ako je test osjetljivosti 25, kak je ispao pozitivan.


Pa mozda beta nije dobro napravljena. Nebi bila prva.

----------


## LadyB

Danas mi je 32.dan ciklusa..
Test je neki bio osjetljiv na 25 a neki na 10..
Eh da..ako ne dobijem M za 48h opet moram vadit betu..
Trudim se bit ok al nisam ocekivala ovo,bila bi cool i da sam dobila M i da nisam al s nekom boljom betom..
Ovako sam nigdje..

----------


## tetagogolina

Nekim testovima je osjetljivost 10 

LadyB, za pravilno duplanje  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

A sad ti ne preostaje nista nego cekat....drzim ti fige. Pridruzi se na odbrojavanju prije zaceca tam imas hrpu cura sa hrpu iskustva. Nekad ti one imaju najbolje savjete  :Wink:  jel da Kris?

----------


## LadyB

Hvala vam na pozitivnim vibrama  :Kiss: )
Javim se tamo mozda tko ima slucaj slican mom

----------


## nivesa

Sigurno ce se naci netko bar da ti da umirujucu rjec

----------


## nivesa

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=86075

----------


## KrisZg

E to, nista ti ne preostaje nego sacekati to drugo vadenje. Od nerviranja nema nista, mozes samo naskoditi, sve smo to prosle. Dobro nivesa kaze, na odbrojavanju je lakse, vecina nas je par ciklusa provela tamo tjeseci jedna drugu  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Tijić

Pozdrav!  :Smile: 

Nova sam ovdje i stvarno bi mi dobro došao neki savjet...ovako,radila sam 2 puta test Clearblue (oba u istom danu zbog nervoze :D) i prvi je pokazao neku skroz tanku,jedva vidljivu crticu,a drugi normalne debljine ali stvarno jedva vidljivu (samo ako se dobro zagledaš vidi se). Dan kasnije opet nisam imala mira i kupila sam digitalni test Clearblue i dobila veliki plus :D naravno,presretna sam...ali ipak malo strahujem jer me zbunjuju prva dva testa :/ Prva dva testa bila su 32 dana ciklusa,a treći 33...sad me zanima vaše mišljenje koliko mogu vjerovati testu? Znakove trudnoće imam ali bojim se da to nije samo psihički zbog želje :/

----------


## ZO

mala je vjerojatnost da test bude lažno pozitivan ako si ga ispravno napravila i očitala u kratkom vremenu

pričekaj, sve će biti jasnije za par dana, nazovi dr da se dogovorite za pregled za koji tjedan

----------


## Tijić

Sve sam radila kako treba,rezultat na digitalnom očitala nakon 1 minute...tako da se stvarno nadam da je sve ok. Danas mi je 36 dan ciklusa pa cu uskoro nazvati dr. jer sam stvarno jako nervozna i jedva čekam da vidim rezultate i da sve bude 100% sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Intim plus mi je jucer pokazao +. 34dc. Prije apoteke sam pisala i posli za test jedva .razmak 15minuta.a test je reagirao odmah.i nije prvi jutarnji urin.
A dan prije jedva vidljiva sjena crte na onim trakicama sa ebaya.
Imam simptome trudnoce.

----------


## tetagogolina

LadyB, kako je danas prošlo????

----------


## LadyB

Nazalost beta je pala u negativno
A ja sam sinoc prokrvarila
Doktorica je rekla da je to jako rani gubitak trudnoce gdje nije doslo ni do implantacije..tzv biokemijska trudnoca  :Sad:  Rekla mi je da dodem na ultrazvuk kad stane..

Da li znate koliko ce krvarenje trajat?

----------


## tetagogolina

:Love:  žao mi je

----------


## KrisZg

> Nazalost beta je pala u negativno
> A ja sam sinoc prokrvarila
> Doktorica je rekla da je to jako rani gubitak trudnoce gdje nije doslo ni do implantacije..tzv biokemijska trudnoca  Rekla mi je da dodem na ultrazvuk kad stane..
> 
> Da li znate koliko ce krvarenje trajat?


Zao mi je  :Heart: 

Nazalost, ne znam kaj tvoja ginekologica prica jer do implantacije je doslo cim se beta pokazala, beta se ne pokazuje prilikom samog zaceca.

Krvarenje nakon biokemijske je individualno, moze biti kao jaca menstruacija i toliko trajati, u svakom slucaju kada to zavrsi trebala bi jos jednom na uzv.

Pozitivna strana na koju se trebas sada ugledati jest da mozes ostati trudna i vecina cura nakon biokemijske uspjesno zatrudne vec iduci ciklus.

----------


## nivesa

> Nazalost beta je pala u negativno
> A ja sam sinoc prokrvarila
> Doktorica je rekla da je to jako rani gubitak trudnoce gdje nije doslo ni do implantacije..tzv biokemijska trudnoca  Rekla mi je da dodem na ultrazvuk kad stane..
> 
> Da li znate koliko ce krvarenje trajat?


Bas mi je zao....kaj se krvarenja tice Kris ti je sve lijepo objasnila. Nema pravila.
Odi na uzv kad stane. 
Sad nam se pridruti na odbrojavanju vjeruj bit ce ti lakse uz drustvo...
Sve smo tam s istim problemima...

----------


## LadyB

Hvala vam na svemu,  odlazim onda na drugu temu  :Wink: 

P.s: ma rekla je nesto u stilu da implantacija nije bila uspjesna da se plod nije poceo razvijati itd.. ja sam to krivo sad srocila

----------


## KrisZg

> Bas mi je zao....kaj se krvarenja tice Kris ti je sve lijepo objasnila. Nema pravila.
> Odi na uzv kad stane. 
> Sad nam se pridruti na odbrojavanju vjeruj bit ce ti lakse uz drustvo...
> Sve smo tam s istim problemima...


Nivesa, molit cu lijepo ti spadas na pdf trudnoca  :Laughing:  samo glavu gore i hrabro dalje!

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa, molit cu lijepo ti spadas na pdf trudnoca  samo glavu gore i hrabro dalje!


Hahahaha Kris !  TNX!!! Sutra cemo znat kam spadam . iako danas jos uvijek spadad pod ponosne trudnice!  :Smile:

----------


## ludnica

Bok ... može preporuka. Koji test bi preporučili? Nemam iskustva sa time. jednom sam uzela Clearblue i iako nije bio poz. da li je on dobar ili?

----------


## nivesa

nije bas jer kod njega cesto dode do pojave evaporacijske linije na mjestu gdje je testna linija. tako da se mozes razveselit a na kraju nista ....moja preporuka ti je gravignost mini. Kosta 15-20 kn i jako je precizan...kod njega nema takvih situacija.

----------


## ludnica

vau stvarno je jeftin. i još ako je dobar. hvala ti. budem probala. E da li obično probate sa 2 odmah ili samo jedan kupite? hihihi za svaki slučaj

----------


## nivesa

Ja obicno 2  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

imas i gravignost duo ali ne znam da li ga ima u svim ljekarnama i kosta 21 kn. ali ovaj ti je 15 kn pa ako nema duo kupis ova dva za 30.

----------


## ludnica

super hvala ti! javim ako me ne posjeti do danas onda idem probati  :Smile:

----------


## Skura

Nisam čitala cijelu temu, ali sam upravo u ljekatni kupila Cyclotest. Jako osjetljiv 10iu...
Imate iskustva s njim?

(nisu imali ni Gravignosta ni Baby Checka  :Smile:  )

----------


## bubekica

Prvi put cujem  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

I ja isto. Nikad cula

----------


## Skura

I ja, košta 44 kune. Clearblue ne kupujem  :Smile: 
Pišat ću uskoro, pa javim kakav je  :Smile:

----------


## Tijić

Jedino od Clearblue šta je dobro to je onaj digitalni,bar sam se ja tako uvjerila(je malo skuplji ali bar znam da je dobar). 2 Clearblue testa su pokazala skoro nevidljivu crticu koju vidis samo ako se zagledas prema suncu,a digitalni mi je pokazao plusa odmah. Obični Clearblue laže i skriva,čak me uspio i deprimirati xD Čak mi je i Gravignost mini pokazalo crticu i to lijepo vidljivo iako je tako jeftin. Tako da taj Clearblue koliko god ga neke zene hvale i nije bas nesto. To je moje iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## putujuca

Pozdrav :Smile:  
Nova sam tu i treba mi savjet.
Danas mi je 8. dan nakon ovulacije (mogu reci da imam redovne cikluses na 26) radila sam neki super osjetljivi test od 5IU/l s jutarnjim urinom i bio je negativan.
Jesam se malo razocarala jer drugi mjesec radimo na drugoj bebi, a test sam radila iz razloga sto imam osjecaj da je uspjelo i jer sam cak zadnjih dana imala mucnine i povracanje, stezanje u stomaku i sl. "simptome".
Obzirom da je test jaaako osjetljiv jel moguce da je pogrijesio i dao lazni negativni (sto ja ne vjerujem) ili je jednostavno prerano 8. dan nakon ovulacije?
Na testu pise da se moze koristiti vec 8 dana nakon odnosa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Moras pricekat bar 15-16 dana od ovulacije.

----------


## bubekica

putujuca, dobrodosla!
Takvi superosjetljivi testovi mogu detektirati ranu trudnocu, ali ne moraju. Za neke od njih je na netu cak moguce naci u kojem postotku detektiraju trudnocu ovisno o tome koji je dan nakon ovulacije.
Obzirom da ti je test negativan, simptomi koje imas nisu posljedica rasta bhch jer bi u tom slucaju taj isti bhcg detektirao test, naravno podrazumijevamo da je ispravan, ispravno ucinjen i sl.
ALI - to ne znaci da za par dana test nece biti pozitivan! Strpi se jos malo, na netu ces cesto naci pozitivne testice sa sjenama na 10dpo, ali ja bih ti preporucila da se strpis do 12dpo i onda ga ucinis s prvim jutarnjim urinom. Ako i tad bude negativan, ponovi kad izostane menstruacija.
Sretno!

----------


## putujuca

Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima :Smile:  
Strpim se do menstruacije jedno 7 dana pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## nivesa

Do tad nam se pridruzi na odbrojavanju ako zelis  :Wink:

----------


## ivekica

Meni je najjeftiniji test gravignost pokazao točno već prvi dan kad sam trebala dobiti. Ali nikad ne znaš kad je bila ovulacija

----------


## KrisZg

> Meni je najjeftiniji test gravignost pokazao točno već prvi dan kad sam trebala dobiti. Ali nikad ne znaš kad je bila ovulacija


Meni dva dana prije ocekivane.

----------


## putujuca

Meni u prvoj trudnoci (ako se dobro sjecam) skoro 6 dana pred M....znam da sam tri dana prije ocekivane vadila betu koja je bila bas velika i kod gin. potvrdjena trudnoca.
Ovaj put il nema nista il sam bas uranila sa testom.

----------


## napolitanka420

pozdrav svima  :Smile:  
nova sam tu pa  :Smile: 
evo.. prestala s tabletama 5.10. 
pa dobila m 7.10-13.10 i onda opet 22.10. do 28.10 (inače su mi ciklusi uredni)
i još je nema.  :Smile: 
napravila danas test clearblue compact i ispao dosta nejasan.. bile su dvije linije, jedna tamna i druga skroz blijeda ali nije bila ravna o.O 
sutra ujutro opet test.. ili da još čekam?

----------


## nivesa

Pisaj drugi test koji nije clear blue. Oni nisu bas bajni

----------


## žužy

*napolitanka420* ,jesi pišnula jutrost?
Moguče da je ovo krvarenje od 22.10. do 28.10 bilo implantacijsko.

----------


## tinuska

Pozdrav curke,
ja sam trenutno totalno zbunjena, ciklusi su mi uredni, 28 do 30 dana inace, sada mi kasni vec 11 dana.Nakon 6-tog dana otisla kod ginekologa, i on kaze, trudni ste,vadit cemo krv ,da vidimo jel sve u redu, beta hcg na kraju negativan, clearblue,takodjer.Sad je i doktor malo zbunjen i rekao mi da dodjem za dva tj ukoliko mi ne dodje M, pa da vidimo.. po zadnjoj M vec bi sad trebala bit debelo u 5 tj trudnoce...  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  Imate li kakvih slicnih iskustava,pomagajteeee

----------


## ivekica

Možda si imala biokemijsku trudnoću.

----------


## bubekica

Tinuska,
na osnovu ceka je dr konstatirao trudnocu? Jel ti radjen uzv? Kakav je nalaz?

----------


## tinuska

radio je uzv

----------


## bubekica

Imas li nalaz?

----------


## tinuska

nemam,javili mi telefonski,kada mi je rekao da je nalaz negativan,pitala sam ga kako je onda vidio trudnocu,poceo je mucat i reko da je najbolje da dodjem opet za 2 tjedna.

----------


## bubekica

Mislila sam na nalaz uzv kad te gledao...

----------


## tinuska

ahaa, nemam  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Ma vjerojatno je samo pretpostavio,pošto ti tako kasni menga...možda je vidio zadebljanu maternicu,kako bude u ranoj trudnoči (ili pred mengu).
A da je vidio trudnoču kako treba,nebi te slao vaditi betu.
*tinuska* ,nemam iskustva..dali možda možeš otiči nekom drugom doktoru na pregled?
Malo mi je čudno da te pustio da još 2 tj čekaš,neznam.
 :Love:

----------


## LanaG

> Bok ... može preporuka. Koji test bi preporučili? Nemam iskustva sa time. jednom sam uzela Clearblue i iako nije bio poz. da li je on dobar ili?


Evo, i ja se pridružujem tom pitanju  :Smile:  Iz vaših postova vidim da Clearblue i nije baš najpouzdaniji...Ja sam do sad radila par puta test i uvijek sam upotrijebila First sign test, koristilo ga i par mojih kolegica i jednoj od njih je pokazao + 3 dana prije nego je trebala dobit M (istovremeno je s Clearblue dobila -). Odgovor: JE trudna  :Smile:  Tako da se meni čini taj First sign pouzdan, ja osobno s njim nikad nisam bila u dilemi "je crtica-nije crtica", a drago mi što ga ima u drogerijama kupit da ne moram ić u ljekarnu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

gravignost duo, gravignost mini.... to su mnoge ustanovile da je najbolje, i cijenom je vrlo pristupacan...

----------


## malamalamala

first sign duo iz dm-a - 2 testa unutra za manje od 30kn - i pokazao mi stvarno 4 dana prije nego bi trebala dobit M. Baš najpouzdaniji i jeftin i ne treba mi u ljekarnu, nego se ga može kupiti u drogerijama.

----------


## ivekica

Gravignost, 21 kn. U roku sekunde je pokazao točno. I to na isti dan kad sam trebala dobiti

----------


## ivekica

Sljedeći dan sam uzela i clearblue za potvrdu i pokazao je plus

----------


## malamalamala

meni je first sign duo iz dm-a pokazao stvarno točno već 4 dana prije nego bi trebala dobit M, a unutra sta 2, tako da je cijena jednog testa manje od 15 kn. Svakakvo, samo da radi i točno  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ima i još jeftiniji od gravignost mini,a meni i bolji (jer sam na grav. imala lažnu drugu crticu dva puta,u raznim ciklusima).
Zove se Unitest,košta 9,90kn i nikada mi nije nije dao lažnu nadu.Ili snježno bijeli,ili lijepa druga crta.
https://www.google.hr/search?q=test+...2F%3B300%3B233

----------


## zadarmamica

Cula sam neki dan da u mullera imaju testove.oko 15kn

----------


## tinuska

žužy,u svakom slucaju mjenjam doktora, ionako mi se nikad nije dopao :D
Hvala curke!

----------


## nivesa

> Ima i još jeftiniji od gravignost mini,a meni i bolji (jer sam na grav. imala lažnu drugu crticu dva puta,u raznim ciklusima).
> Zove se Unitest,košta 9,90kn i nikada mi nije nije dao lažnu nadu.Ili snježno bijeli,ili lijepa druga crta.
> https://www.google.hr/search?q=test+...2F%3B300%3B233


Di ih nades tak jeftine??

----------


## žužy

Hahahahaha,u ljekarni.  :Smile: 
Kad tražiš najjeftinije,tutnu ti Gravignost. Jednom ih nisu imali i žena mi da Unitest i naplati a ja zinula.
Iduči put ja tražim najjeftiniji i ona meni da Grav...a ja pitam el imaju Uni.
Kaže ona imamo...al eto ipak ih ne nudi.
Ma zadovoljna sam ja svečinom njih,valjda ni nema po kojem nisam pišala...al eto na par njih mi se pojavila lažna crtica...čak sam jednom i betu vadila da vidim jesu li to biokemijske il kaj,pa bila neg.Sad izbjegavam određene testove i sve ok.
A prošli mj. sam na testićima s neta osjetljivosti 10 imala jedva vidljivu drugu crtu,dok je na Unitestu koji je osjetlj. 25 ,bila pošteno jaka. Ma...

----------


## necapereca

Cure, danas sam radila test nakon 15ak dana od odnosa, nisam mogla da cekam mecu, treba da dobijem za 2 dana. Test je bio negativan samo jedna tamno roze crta, medjutim, sacuvala sam test, i nakon par sati nesto me kopkalo da ga pogledam ponovo, kad ono jos jedna svetlo svetlo roze crta. Pise da test ne treba citati nakon 10min, ali ja se ipak nadam toj drugoj crti. Ima li neka od vas iskustva sa mojim slucajem? Hvala unapred ljubim vas punooooo!

----------


## nivesa

Ja jedino clearblue zaobilazim u sirokom luku. On me vec zaje...

----------


## žužy

*necapereca* ,ponovi test u jutro sa prvim jutarnjim urinom,trebalo bi svakak pokazati pravo stanje. Sretno!

----------


## djevojka00

Pozdrav djevojke, kada je nabolje napraviti test 17.11 su mi bili plodni dani i partner i ja nismo koristili zastitu trebam dobiti 28. Grudi me bole
I imam sve simptome  :Smile:

----------


## NikaMo

Pozdrav cure.

Zanima me vaše mišljenje. Naime, menstruacije zadnjih par mjeseci su mi bile 31,31,31,26,28, a zadnja 16.11.. Inače su mi 28 ili 29 dana no ova godina mi je ful stresna pa se odrazilo i na mengu.
Dečko i ja smo imali (prvi) nezaštićen odnos u noći sa 22.11. na 23.11.. Inače mi M traje 5 dana, ali ovaj put je i šesti još bilo malo krvi. Nije svršio u mene, ali opet mi nešto ne da mira. Do sada nisam koristila testove za trudnoću pa sam vas htjela pitati kada najranije mogu probati i koji da uzmem. 

Uvijek mi ovulacija bude 14. dan, po svemu što sam o tome čitala o tome kako ju prepoznati, tako mi i je. Po tome mi 7. dan ciklusa ne bi trebao biti plodni dan, ali ... . Ne znam mogu li osjetiti simptome trudnoće tako rano. Toliko sam pod stresom da su me prištići napali ko nikad, a psiha je odradila svoje pa sam pola simptoma trudnoće prepoznala, a za piškenje znam da sam nazebla i samo što se ne prehladim, a apetiti mi je od stresa jer sam emotivna jedilica.  :Smile: 

Što savjetujete? I oprostite što sam se raskokodakala  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Test.
Ostalo su nagađanja.

----------


## tetagogolina

*djevojka00* danas je pravi dan za test

----------


## djevojka00

> *djevojka00* danas je pravi dan za test



Dosta me boli trbuh a i grudi sada ne znam ni sama dali da jos pricekam koji dan ili da napravim test jos danas ...

----------


## tetagogolina

na testovima uglavnom piše: već od prvog dana izostanka menstruacije, a ja sam ga radila i 2-3 dana ranije i pokazao je trudnoću

----------


## djevojka00

> na testovima uglavnom piše: već od prvog dana izostanka menstruacije, a ja sam ga radila i 2-3 dana ranije i pokazao je trudnoću



Hm  :Smile:  onda cu sada kroz sat vremena napraviti test, a dali si imala isto bolove kao pred M. Ili nista ?

----------


## tetagogolina

imala sam kao lagane menstrualne grčeve i stalno me nešto dole probadalo tako da sam mislila da ću dobit M...mada simptomi pms-a i simptomi T su vrlo često isti  :Grin: 

javi rezultat testa  :fige:

----------


## djevojka00

> imala sam kao lagane menstrualne grčeve i stalno me nešto dole probadalo tako da sam mislila da ću dobit M...mada simptomi pms-a i simptomi T su vrlo često isti 
> 
> javi rezultat testa


 Za 10 min praavim test joj kak sam nervozna
 :Razz:

----------


## bubica27

> Za 10 min praavim test joj kak sam nervozna


Sretno!
 :Joggler:  :Joggler:

----------


## bubekica

Iiiiiiiii?  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

možda je pala u nesvjest od sreće  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## djevojka00

> možda je pala u nesvjest od sreće


Negativno  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

ne dođe li M, opet možeš ponoviti test jutarnjim urinom u ponedjeljak

----------


## djevojka00

> ne dođe li M, opet možeš ponoviti test jutarnjim urinom u ponedjeljak


Buudem da ..  :Smile:  pa javim sta bude bilo onda :D

----------


## djevojka00

> Buudem da ..  pa javim sta bude bilo onda :D


Posto nisam radila jutarnjom mokracom nego popodne tek ..

----------


## djevojka00

> Posto nisam radila jutarnjom mokracom nego popodne tek ..



Jer mislim da nasta od toga nece biti, jer kazem boli me trbuh kao da trebam dobiti probada me onako dolje i grudi me bole kako jos uvijek nisam dobila . Naravno jakoo bih bila sretna da test bude pozitivan ...

----------


## tetagogolina

> Jer mislim da nasta od toga nece biti, jer kazem boli me trbuh kao da trebam dobiti probada me onako dolje i grudi me bole kako jos uvijek nisam dobila . Naravno jakoo bih bila sretna da test bude pozitivan ...


 :fige:  da M ne dođe i da pišneš pozitivan test u pon. ujutro

----------


## djevojka00

> da M ne dođe i da pišneš pozitivan test u pon. ujutro


 Hvala to draga puno i ja se nadamm  :Smile:

----------


## djevojka00

> Hvala to draga puno i ja se nadamm


M. Nije dosla iako me trbuh i grudi bole kao da ce doci svaki tren .. Test nisam stigla napravi zvog posla ..

----------


## tetagogolina

> M. Nije dosla iako me trbuh i grudi bole kao da ce doci svaki tren .. Test nisam stigla napravi zvog posla ..


Probaj ujutro prije posla

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav cure.
> 
> Zanima me vaše mišljenje. Naime, menstruacije zadnjih par mjeseci su mi bile 31,31,31,26,28, a zadnja 16.11.. Inače su mi 28 ili 29 dana no ova godina mi je ful stresna pa se odrazilo i na mengu.
> Dečko i ja smo imali (prvi) nezaštićen odnos u noći sa 22.11. na 23.11.. Inače mi M traje 5 dana, ali ovaj put je i šesti još bilo malo krvi. Nije svršio u mene, ali opet mi nešto ne da mira. Do sada nisam koristila testove za trudnoću pa sam vas htjela pitati kada najranije mogu probati i koji da uzmem. 
> 
> Uvijek mi ovulacija bude 14. dan, po svemu što sam o tome čitala o tome kako ju prepoznati, tako mi i je. Po tome mi 7. dan ciklusa ne bi trebao biti plodni dan, ali ... . Ne znam mogu li osjetiti simptome trudnoće tako rano. Toliko sam pod stresom da su me prištići napali ko nikad, a psiha je odradila svoje pa sam pola simptoma trudnoće prepoznala, a za piškenje znam da sam nazebla i samo što se ne prehladim, a apetiti mi je od stresa jer sam emotivna jedilica. 
> 
> Što savjetujete? I oprostite što sam se raskokodakala


Ak sam dobro skužila,imaš još cca dva tjedna do iduče menge. Sve je moguče u životu...ali ako si sigurna da ti je inače ovulacija uredna na 14.dc,zašto bi sad bilo drugačije.. a pošto ne možeš ništa osim čekati,čekaj. I pokušaj ne se sekirati  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

*djevojka00*, jesi uspila jutros????  :Cekam:

----------


## djevojka00

> Probaj ujutro prije posla



Jesam negativno opet ali m. I dalje nema ..

----------


## zadarmamica

> Jesam negativno opet ali m. I dalje nema ..


Koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?

----------


## djevojka00

> Jesam negativno opet ali m. I dalje nema ..



Mozda kasni zbog sresa mozda zbog necega ne znam ni sama ali test je negativan dakle trudnoca nije vjerovatno jer vec je dosta proslo mislim da bi se na tetstu sada vec vidjelo trbuh me znao onak ostro zaboliti na momente pa prestane eto dana nista ni to mozda samo truncicu me zaboli ali jedva osjetim grudi me bole nenormalno i napuhane su onako .. Ne znam sto da mislim vise ..

----------


## zadarmamica

Stres,ili se jednostavno ciklus pomakao.mozda jevi neka upala.
Koji ti je dan

----------


## djevojka00

> Stres,ili se jednostavno ciklus pomakao.mozda jevi neka upala.
> Koji ti je dan


Znaci zadnju M sam imala 3.11 kad sam bila kod ginekologa malo prije toga mi je rekao da imam upalu mjehura i pila sam antibiotike ali to je proslo sve zadnje M su mi dolazile na 28 ili 27 dan ali ove gospodne nema jos uvik  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

mozda jednostavno anovulacijski ciklus? dogodi se i super zdravim zenama bez ikakvih problema nekad...  :Unsure:  ako bude kasnila jos vise ili ako osjecas preveliku zabrinutost, odi kod dr.

----------


## djevojka00

> mozda jednostavno anovulacijski ciklus? dogodi se i super zdravim zenama bez ikakvih problema nekad...  ako bude kasnila jos vise ili ako osjecas preveliku zabrinutost, odi kod dr.


Mislim da cu pricekati jos do ponedjeljka da vidim dali cu dobiti u slucaju da ne dobijem u ponedjeljak napraviti cu test opet ako
Opet bude negativno idem kod ginekologa da vidimo sto je  :Smile:

----------


## djevojka00

Dame mojee , pozdrav. Ja opett imam imam istu situaciju  :Smile:  M kasni opet imem sve simptome da cu dobiti, iako me glava zadnjih par dana uzasno boli i pocela me zgaravica par noci zezati ...

----------


## ivana.sky

kak je proslo zadnji put? Si isla kod dr? Kolko ti kasni? Jesi piskila?

----------


## djevojka00

> kak je proslo zadnji put? Si isla kod d
> r? Kolko ti kasni? Jesi piskila?


Nisam isla, trebala sam dobiti 27.1. Idem piskat stalno u zadnjih par dana ne znam dali to umisljam ili stvarno stalno moram piskati..

----------


## djevojka00

test jos nisam radila mislim da je mozda malo pre ranooo  :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

> test jos nisam radila mislim da je mozda malo pre ranooo )


Nije prerano. Sretno!

----------


## djevojka00

> Nije prerano. Sretno!


Hvalaaaa djevojke sutra radim test, iako me buni, citam svugdje simptomi m i trudnoce su dosta slicni ali opet mene boli trbuh pa prestane pa uvijek imam osjecaj da cu dobiti

----------


## ivana.sky

to ti je normalno  :Wink:  drzat cu ti fige za + pa ces i sama vidit, dok ne rodis trcat ces u wc jer te boli ko da ces svaki cas dobit  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Pridruzi se na odbrojavanje. Tamo ti pisu sve cure o svim tim "mukama"

----------


## nivesa

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=86995

----------


## ivana.sky

Djevojka00 jesi pishnula?

----------


## djevojka00

> Djevojka00 jesi pishnula?


Jesamm i negativno  :Sad:  ...

----------


## ivana.sky

:Love: 
doci ce i tvoj plusic - uskoro sigurna sam!
Nemoj se opterecivat simptomima i sta sta znaci, jel pms ili rana t, samo se opusti, to je najbitnije  :Smile:

----------


## djevojka00

> doci ce i tvoj plusic - uskoro sigurna sam!
> Nemoj se opterecivat simptomima i sta sta znaci, jel pms ili rana t, samo se opusti, to je najbitnije



Hvala ti draga  :Smile: )) bas takoo upravu si  :Smile: )

----------


## ivana.sky

i svakako se prikljuci curama na odbrojavanju, brze ce ti proci vrijeme i znat ces da nikad nisi sama jer tamo zbilja svatko ima podrsku i danju i nocu  :Smile:

----------


## djevojka00

> i svakako se prikljuci curama na odbrojavanju, brze ce ti proci vrijeme i znat ces da nikad nisi sama jer tamo zbilja svatko ima podrsku i danju i nocu


Znaci trbuh me vise ne boli uopce, ali grudi i dalje da ...

----------


## žužy

*djevojka*,kolki su ti inače ciklusi? I kolko ti traje lutealna faza,odnosno kolko dana nakon ovulacije dobiš mengu? Obično menga dođe 12-16 dana nakon O.
Vidim da su ti zadnja dva ciklusa duži,ili možda imaš samo kasnije O,pa ti se čini da ti kasni...
Jer vidla sam da si bila pisala da očekuješ mengu 11 dana nakon O,uvijek ti je tak kratka lutealna? 
Sori na pitanjima,pokušavam skužiti.
Dođi nam na odbrojavanje ako želiš,tamo tipkamo o ovakvim stvarima  :Smile:

----------


## Viktorija15

Cao cure. Prvi put sam ovde. Zanima me dali je neko imao ovakvu situaciju. Trebam dobiti za dva dana,juce uradim test pojavi se druga linijica koja nestane nakon pet minuta. Dali je to trudnoca

----------


## djevojka00

Ponovi test ujutro, drzim fige za plusic  :Smile:

----------


## Viktorija15

Ako bude plusic jupiiiiii mada vec ja imam troje  :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

meni moja "vjestica"(zvana odmilja) trebala doc 27.1...naravno vec drugi dan sam posumljala jer mi NIKADA ne kasni..

svako malo sam imala osjecaj da sam dobila i trcala na wc (jos uvjek trcim) ...no nista...
pocele su mi grudi biti osjetljive i "napuhane"...trbuh me cijelo vrijeme bolecka kao da jos uvjek treba stici...(uvjerena da umisljam)..

napravila sam testic u petak popodne (nisam mogla docekat jutro)...iiiiiiiii pojavile su se dvije crtice...:/

----------


## ivana.sky

lidac2 to je razlog za cestitke! osim ako nisi bas planirala...

----------


## lidać2

pa iskreno planirala nisam...ne zbog toga sto ne zelim vec iz straha zbog predhodne trudnoce...

no drago mi je jer iz tog istog straha nevjerujem dal bi se ikada odlucila vise na trudnicu...

tako da hvalaaaaa... :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

mali smotuljak je ipak nasao svoj put, sudjeno mu je da bude bas tvoj  :Smile:  cuvaj se!!  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

Čestitam

----------


## John

Drage moje, 
Postoji li mogucnost zaceca ako sam imala odnos 4 dana prije M? 
Proslo je 2 sedmice poslije toga, M nema, test negativan(znam da je rano za test). Pomozite savjetom ili podjelom iskustva

----------


## bubekica

Ako je ciklus u sekundu tocan, male su sanse da do trudnoce dodje 10ak dana od ovulacije, sto bi bilo 4 dana pred ocekivanu menstruaciju.
Ali...
Uvijek postoji sansa da je ovulacija bila kasnije pa je doslo do oplodnje, a test je negativan jer proslo premalo vremena odonda.
A moguce je da uopce nije bilo ovulacije ili da je posrijedi neka cista pa zato menstruacija nikako da dodje.
Obzirom da puno kasni, a test je neg, trebalo bi kontaktirati ginekologa i napraviti uzv.

----------


## kyra

bok curke  :Smile: 
menga mi kasni dobrih 17dana. napravila sam test,ali ne jutarnjom. vec cca.sat i po od zadnjeg pipi.
koristila sam gravignost mini i prvo je prostor sav porozio cijeli tamo gdje su crtice. i onda se pojavila za jedno polminute kkontrolna da bi za par minuta rozo preslo u bijelo. kontrolna je ostala i ja postala zbunjena....

----------


## tetagogolina

kyra, to bi onda bio negativan test, odi ginekologu da vidiš šta je ako isključi trudnoću

----------


## sanja123456

Bok cure....imam jedan problem. 
Naime, M mi je trebala doći 01.03. (nije stigla) a 02.03. MM i ja smo imali nezaštićene spolne odnose, nakon toga ponovno 05.03. i 08.03.... Sada mi već kasni 12 dana. Napravila sam Clearblue test i negativan je  :Sad: (. Inače mi je ciklus 29-30 dana. Prije toga zadnja M je bila 30.01. Vaila sam i beta HCG negdje 7 dana od odnosa i ona je negativna a meni još M ne stiže... Ima li itko od vas slicnih iskustava? Malo sam zabrinuta. Help..

----------


## elergidi

Bok, cure  :Smile: 

molim vas za mišljenje - moje prvo iskustvo s testovima uopće, probala sam danas intimplus, točno prema uputama, pričekala 3-4 minute i dobila sljedeci rezultat:

http://tinypic.com/r/r0ec8y/8

Je li to + ili - ili što je? (malo sam izbezumljena jer je test trebao riješiti dilemu, a ne dodatno me zbuniti)

hvala na pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja vidim + čestitam!

----------


## bubekica

I ja!
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

i ja vidim blijedi plus  :Yes:

----------


## kli_kli

Plus kao kuca  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

I ja mislim da je plus.. cestitam...sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Cestitam na plusu  :Smile:

----------


## elergidi

Hvala vam puno! znala sam da treba pitati iskusne  :Smile:  nisam se htjela previše nadati jer mi kasni tek 2 dana. 

Sada treba strpljivo (a jako sam uzbuđena) i samo da sve bude dobro...

 :Kiss:

----------


## sanjaMü

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:  nova sam ovdje. I zanima me par stvari. Pa da krenem. Prosli mjesec stvari su mi bile kratko i oskudne. Sada kadne vec 8 dana. Grudi me bole i imam osjecaj da mi smetaju..u noci dolazim na ideju da mi se jedu spinat i jaja.Pivo inace volim popit. Prekjucer popijem jedno i ispustim dusu u wc skoljku koliko mi je lose bilo.Imam vrtiglavice danima.I pomalo zelju za kiselim stvarima. Radila sam test koji bih trebala prvim urinom testirat,medutim nisam imala strpljenja pa sam ga napravila odmah i pokazao se negativnim.  :Sad:  a htjela sam da bude pozitivan. Mogu li testovi zeznut koji put? Hvala.

----------


## nivesa

SanjaMu javi se curamq na odrojavanju u Prije zaceca

----------


## nivesa

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=87678
Evo link

----------


## Ms_Manners

Dakle, prije dva tjedna odnos na datum ovulacije (slučajno pogodili), M sad kasni 11 dana, prvi test prije dva dana pokazao vrlo svijetlu, ali ipak crticu (i muž je vidio, nisam umislila), koristili GraviGnost Ultra, kao išla provjeriti jer mi gin samo kaže da vidim još koji dan prije nego se opet javim, uzela GraviGnost Mini i negativan.
Je li stvar u manjoj osjetljivosti ovog drugog?
Navodno ne bi trebao biti lažno pozitivan, ali dogodi li se to ipak?
(Ne znam može li mi dr opće prakse dati uputnicu za krv, ne mogu ih dobiti.)

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav *Ms_Manners* !
Da,Grav. Ultra je osjetljiviji od Mini,i postoji mogučnost da je zato i ulovio betu od eventualne biokemijske trudnoče. Pa je zato ovaj sljedeči test bio neg.
To si radila jutros?
Kažu da ne postoji lažno pozitivan...no ne slažem se s tim jer sam ih imala nekoliko. Ali vjerojatno je do mene,ne do testa.
Sumnjam da ti bude opča dr dala uputnicu za vađenje bete,ali pokušaj pitati. Ili probaj opet nazvati ginekologa,reci mu da 11 dana kašnjenja nije malo i da želiš vidjeti što se događa. 
Sretno!

----------


## Ms_Manners

Jutros je bio ovaj drugi, da.
Ima li smisla ponavljati test još jednom pa gledati 2/3?
(I ako jest biokemijska, ne bih li onda trebala dobiti kroz koji dan? Trebam li inzistirati da me primi ili se to samo "riješi"?)
A taj plus nas je iznenadio, ali tako razveselio...  :Sad:

----------


## kudri

izvadi hcg privatno. za jedan sat ćeš znati sve. dođe oko 150 kn.
inače ti uputnicu za hcg daje ginekolog. vadi se ujutro, rezultat obično isti dan, ali ne baš za jedan sat.

sretno!

----------


## Ms_Manners

Pokušala sam dodati edit, ali kasno je...
Je li moguće da je 11 dana kašnjenja i 15. DPO biti prerano za test uobičajene osjetljivosti?

----------


## kudri

obično pokaže. ali možda si imala kasniju implantaciju ili kasnije zatrudnila, a možda je i biokemijska...sve je moguće. hcg će ti dati pravi odgovor.

----------


## žužy

Mislim da 15.dpo test mora svakak pokazati pravo stanje...aj ti pišni neki drugi test,a ako ne dođe vještica do sutra,nazovi svog ginekologa i traži ga uputnicu za vađenje bete. Ako neda pitaj ga do kad bi ti to trebala čekati? 
Mislim,kako kaže kudri,uvijek možeš izvaditi betu privat ili u bilo kojem bolničku labu (u našoj bo košta ravno sto kn a nalaz je gotov kao i svaki drugi,iza 13h). Ali čemu bacati novce kad bi to mogla na up.
Zbilja se nadam da se radi o kasnijoj implantaciji i da te plusić čeka.
U ovulaciju si sigurna kad je bila?

----------


## žužy

Jedno mi nije jasno...15. dpo obično je dan očekivane menstr. Ok,dan il dva ranije,kako kojoj ženi.
Pa me buni malo ovo da ti kasni 11 dana. Kad ti je bio 15.dpo?
I kolko dugo ti inače traje luteinska faza?

----------


## Ms_Manners

O je bila 25 dan ciklusa, zato su brojke malo off.
Prošlih par mjeseci je bilo jako stresno, malo se poremetio uobičajeni ritam.

----------


## bubekica

a koji je danas dan ciklusa? jer ako je 15dpo, tj 40dc, onda ne kasni nego bi danas trebala stici (fige da ne stigne) i moguce je da testic nije registrirao betu. kad je radjen taj pozitivan?
 :fige:

----------


## Ms_Manners

Pozitivni je bio prekjučer, rekli su mi da tad već mogu.

----------


## bubekica

mozes li sutra ponoviti s ultrom?

----------


## Ms_Manners

Sutra vadim krv, onda ću znati sigurno.

----------


## bubekica

sretno!  :fige:

----------


## Ms_Manners

Beta je 105, plusek je bio točan!  :Very Happy: 
Za dva dana drugo vađenje krvi da provjerimo da je sve u redu, ali to bi trebalo biti to.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Super, cestitam!

----------


## žužy

Bravo,čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## Ms_Manners

Hvala! Baš smo si hepi danas, smješkamo se kao zadnje budale.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sara 29.

Drage moje. Moze pomoc. Ciklusi su 29 dana ,znaju varirati u dva dana gore dole. Sada mi kasni 8 dana. Napravila 4 testa i svi negativni. Neke trakice graviditettest ima ih 8 u pakiranju. Tu i tamo me zaboli trbuh kao da cu dobit ,i jucer su me bradavice svrbile.Pocela sam na svoju ruku prije 4 dana pit progestwron 3puta po 1 jer znam da mi je nizak. Ovih dana imam naporne dane poslovne. Neznam dali bih se trebala cuvati? Ginica nemam u drugoj sam drzavi. Moram ga nac  :Smile:  Sta vi mislite.?Hvala.

----------


## petrica24

Heeej!
Nova sam ovdje i stvarnoo imam jako puno pitanjaaa ) 
Znaci ovako zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 16.04.Na mobitelu imam instaliranu aplikaciju menstrualni kalendar ii rijetko kad mi je nesto krivo pokazao...i sad ovulacija mi je bila 01.05 i tad smo ja i momak spavali bez zaštite i inace spavamo vec godinu dana bez zaštite i nikad nista vec me pomalo to brine napr...i da nije bas na taj dan bila ovulacija opet spermij ostaje u meni 3-4 dana koliko vec...i bas nekako radovala sam seee...noo...u petak znacii 15.5 dobila sam krvarenje..ali predvecer i uopce nisam imala osjecaja da cu dobit nit me bolilo apsoluno nista...i to je trajalo do ponedjeljka kad je vec bilo slabo cak u ponedjeljak popodne nije nista bilo cak i bijeli iscjedak...i danas sam isla napravit test za trudnocu...i prvo mi nije uspilo i ponovila sam na taj isti test no kako sam mokrila krv mi je najednom i pokazao mi je negativno i sad ta krv to neznam kako da opiseem dikad je ima dikad nema imam smedji iscjedak koji se ne ljepi...nit ima nekog mirisa jakog nista...neznam sta da radim sljedece??ne boli me nista nemam ni peckanja nekakvog bas cudno prvi put ovakvo nesto mi bilo...mooliim savjeet...ii unaprijed hvaaalaa  :Smile:

----------


## mikicini

Pozdrav svima.
Ja sam jutros radila test, unitest, sa drugim urinom, jer nisam mogla cekati do sljedecg jutra  :Very Happy: . Kasni mi 7 dana, a osim bola u desnoj dojci, nemam nikakvih simptoma da cu dobiti. Inace me grudi pocnu boliti desetak dana prije menstruacije. Test je bio negativan, na moju zalost veliku. Bas sam imala osjecaj da sam trudna.

----------


## mikicini

Ja sam napravila test jutros sa drugim urinom i bio je negativan, na moju zalost. Koristila sam unitest, a kasni mi 7 dana, sto mi se inace ne desava. Sta cu saaaaad?

----------


## eryngium

Pričekaj još par dana, opet napravi test jer ti je možda ovulacija bila kasnije. Ali ako je i dalje negativan zovi ginekologa da se ustanovi u čemu je problem.

----------


## Dora3

Pozdrav,
tek sam se registrirala,ali vas odavno pratim pa znam da se tema ponavlja ..prema vasem iskustvu znaci li negativna beta izvadjena deveti dan nakom ovulacije (6 dana prije menstruacije) da sigurno nema trudnoce??

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav,
> tek sam se registrirala,ali vas odavno pratim pa znam da se tema ponavlja ..prema vasem iskustvu znaci li negativna beta izvadjena deveti dan nakom ovulacije (6 dana prije menstruacije) da sigurno nema trudnoce??


Ne. Jer evo i približno zašto: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87551-P...t=#post2776443
Ako ti ovulacija nije bila točno na dan kad misliš jeste bila (a ako nije bio ivf ne možeš biti sigurna), i jedan dan igra golemu ulogu u razini bhcg-a koja se nalazi u krvi.

----------


## Dora3

Hvala..pricekati cu s testom onda jos par dana

----------


## eryngium

Pričekaj da ti kasni barem 5-6 dana za test na urin, da se ne razočaraš bezveze.
Meni je test bio jedva vidljivo pozitivan na 15.dan od oplodnje a točno sam znala kad je bila jer je bio ivf. Bhcg-u treba par dana nakon što mu koncentracija poraste u krvi da se počne izlučivati u urin u dovoljnoj količini na koju test može reagirati ako nije od one najosjetljivije vrste.

----------


## Dora3

U prvoj trudnoci mi je dan prije ocekivane test bio jedva pozitivan,a beta 250.ovaj put sam uranila s betom jer sam bila sigurna da se dogodilo implatacijsko krvarenje tocno kad je trebalo(svjeza krv u tragu tjedan nakon ovulacije)a sad,tri dana prije nego imam dobit imam nekakav smedjkasti trag od jucer..evo nisam pametna.ciklus mi je inace bez toga.

----------


## mikicini

A, meni i dalje kasni. I osim nekog roskastog iscjedka, od 3, 4 kapi nema nista vise novooo.. Sutra novi test, pa da idem ginekologu.

----------


## eryngium

Krvarenje ponekad zna biti i kod ovulacije. Samo u ivf-u ili ako je ovulacija praćena utz-om možeš biti sigurna u dan. Sve drugo je odokativno. Objema držim palčeve da test bude pozitivan!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dora3

I dalje samo smedji trag,treci dan.a imam dobit tek za dva dana.stalno mi se cini da sam dobila pa nista..neznam vise trebam li cekati ili poc na pregled

----------


## Dora3

Menstruaciju danas dobila :Sad: 
Jos nesto me zanima..na koji nacin je moguce prekontrolorati hormone?Mislim da nasa bolnica ne testira njihovu razinu.Postoje li neki hormoni koje mogu bez recepta uzeti u apoteci bez recepta?Estrogen,Duphaston?Pomazu li?

----------


## eryngium

> Menstruaciju danas dobila
> Jos nesto me zanima..na koji nacin je moguce prekontrolorati hormone?Mislim da nasa bolnica ne testira njihovu razinu.Postoje li neki hormoni koje mogu bez recepta uzeti u apoteci bez recepta?Estrogen,Duphaston?Pomazu li?


Hormoni se inače vade 3.-5.dan ciklusa najnormalnije na uputnicu. Ne znam od kud si, ali ne vjerujem da u bolnici nema laboratorij koji obavlja tu pretragu s obzirom da je to jedna od prvih koju se obavlja. Privatno ih rade više-manje svi labosi a cijena je oko 150-200kn po hormonu što izađe na dosta jer ih se vadi mislim 6 ili po.potrebi i više.
Hormone bez recepta ne vjerujem da će ti prodati u ljekarni, niti bi smjeli. A nije ih baš pametno ni preporučljivo uzimati bez preporuke i lječničkog nadzora. 
Možda da odeš kod svog gina, obaviš pregled i vidiš s njim/njom što se dešava i od kuda krenuti dalje.

----------


## laura33

> Menstruaciju danas dobila
> Jos nesto me zanima..na koji nacin je moguce prekontrolorati hormone?Mislim da nasa bolnica ne testira njihovu razinu.Postoje li neki hormoni koje mogu bez recepta uzeti u apoteci bez recepta?Estrogen,Duphaston?Pomazu li?


Nikako hormone uzimati na svoju ruku!!!!
Možda ne testira tvoja bolnica, ali možda uzorke nakon vađenja  šalju u neku drugu ustanovu, u svakom slučaju neka opcija sigurno postoji.

----------


## sljokicaa

Meni kasni 1 dan i dobila sad neki prozirni obilni iscjedak. Jel imao netko takvo sto? Ili je to mozda tek sad ovulacija.

----------


## sljokicaa

Radila jutros test i negativan je  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Žao mi je sljokicaa  :Love: 
Vjerojatno zbog nečega menga kasni...al ako ne dođe za dan,dva ponovi testić.

----------


## gaga91

pozdav svima...molim za pomoc...moj verenik i ja pokusavamo zadnje 3 nedelje da napravimo bebu...kasni mi 10 dana i mislila sam da je to to...medjutim...pre 4 dana uradim test sa tracicom i pokaze negativan rezultat,kako i dalje nisam dobila uradim danas drugi sa plocicomi opet nista...medjutim nakon pola sata slucajno ga opet pogledam i primetim neku cudnu liniju(vise tracicu)braonkaste boje...na suncu kad se malo bolje pogleda vidi se ilinija...zanima me da li to znaci da je test pozitivan...ps.imam brojen simptome trudnoce koji takodje podsecaju i na peridod pre nego sto dobijem tako da sam u strasnom problemu...
odgovorite sto pre molim vas...ginekolog mi je akazao pregled tek a 5 dana a ja sam mnogo nestrpljiva...hvala u napred...

----------


## eryngium

> pozdav svima...molim za pomoc...moj verenik i ja pokusavamo zadnje 3 nedelje da napravimo bebu...kasni mi 10 dana i mislila sam da je to to...medjutim...pre 4 dana uradim test sa tracicom i pokaze negativan rezultat,kako i dalje nisam dobila uradim danas drugi sa plocicomi opet nista...medjutim nakon pola sata slucajno ga opet pogledam i primetim neku cudnu liniju(vise tracicu)braonkaste boje...na suncu kad se malo bolje pogleda vidi se ilinija...zanima me da li to znaci da je test pozitivan...ps.imam brojen simptome trudnoce koji takodje podsecaju i na peridod pre nego sto dobijem tako da sam u strasnom problemu...
> odgovorite sto pre molim vas...ginekolog mi je akazao pregled tek a 5 dana a ja sam mnogo nestrpljiva...hvala u napred...


Najbolje ti je da izvadiš bhcg hormon iz krvi ako imaš mogućnost. Jedino tako možeš biti apsolutno sigurna jesi li ili nisi trudna. Ovako s trakicama po opisu malo je teško reći. Više-manje na svakom testu piše da ga se ne gleda nakon određenog vremena jer rezultat nije pouzdan.

----------


## bluebee

pozdrav :Smile:  kako bi vi protumacile ovaj rezultat na clearblue digital testu? :zbunjena:

----------


## melange

negativan?  :Unsure: 
imaš li neki nedigitalni u blizini?

----------


## vicky

Dobro jutro, drage moje. Prelistala sam sve moguće forume na temu utvrđivanja trudnoće i na kraju se odlučila ipak ovdje obratiti. Zadnju menstruaciju imala sam 21.06.
Radila sam test 24.07. i jutros i oba negativna, a menzes ne dolazi. Imala sam lagane grceve u donjem dijelu trbuha, boljela me leđa i onaj osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas dobiti ali nista. 
Po vasem misljenju da sačekam jos koji dan pa da ponovim test, ako ne dođe ili da se naručim na pregled?

----------


## žužy

Hej dobro došla :Smile: 
I da,slažem se sa ovom zadnjom rečenicom. Ako ne dođe kroz koji dan a test bude neg. javi se doktoru da te pogleda..možda neka cista zeza ili su ti se hormoni zbrčkali. Sretno!

----------


## vicky

Hvala Žužy, ako može još jedno pitanje? Nakon koliko bi po vašem iskustvu test trebao pokazati trudnoću, ako je do nje došlo?

----------


## sunce moje malo

M mi kasni 2 dana (inače kao urica mi je ciklus- 28 dana). ostalo mi nešto onih testova za trudnoću s neta (osjetljivost 10 miu/ml).
neki glasić u glavi mi šapnuo da ga napravim. napravila iz zeke kad ono II!!!
popodnevna mokraća.
ŠOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
šok, šok, šok.
napravila još jedan, i taj je pozitivan
napravila i na ovulacijskom testu, i tamo dvije crtice.

jajnici mi rade sto na sat, imam osjećaj da ću prokrvariti.
ne znam.
napravit ću i sutra ujutro test, makar 3 testa su mi pozitivna.

----------


## eryngium

S tri pozitivna testa može biti samo jedno. Čestitam!

----------


## sunce moje malo

> S tri pozitivna testa može biti samo jedno. Čestitam!


7 pozitivnih testova.
daklem, trudna sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Shock:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

> 7 pozitivnih testova.
> daklem, trudna sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Čestitam!

----------


## Violetty

Sve to s testovima je strašno individualno. Ja sam, recimo, imala slučaj da mi je sa sinom (prva trudnoća) na dan kad je trebala doći menga(ciklusi trajali 30-31 dan) test (na tri testa!!) bio negativan. Minus ko kuća. I tako...čekala sam još par dana, menga nije dolazila, pa sam idući popiškila kad sam bila u debelom kašnjenu. Više, onako...preko volje. Mislila sam da mi se nešto opako pošemerilo i grozila se pomisli da je izgledno kako ću onda imat problema sa začinjanjem, kad se ko za inat, čim smo odlučili pokušati zatrudniti, ovako sve izneredilo. Test koji sam radila (kojih 10-ak dana nakon kašnjenja) bio je ultra pozitivan  :Yes:   :Bouncing:  S kćeri sam, pak, dobila pozitivan test tri dana prije nego što mi je menga trebala doći. Prvi test(testove) radila sam s "pregnancy test" testovima(crvene crtice), a drugi s kćeri digitalnim clearblue-om koji pokazuje i izvjesne tjedne od začeća(u mom slučaju 1-2). Tako da...nema pravila. Sve ovisi kad je bila ovulacija(koja je i kod iste žene svaki mjesec drugačija, a kamoli kod više žena). Ono što sam ja skužila je to da je svakako bolje raditi testove s crvenim crticama jer na njima je mnogo lakše razlučiti evaporacijsku liniju od blijede pozitivne. Plavi su po tom pitanju dosta šućmurasti. Digitalni je zako, s druge strane. No, da košta, košta...

----------


## Violetty

:Bouncing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  yeeeeee, čestitam!!

----------


## majalorena1209

Ne znam imali koga na forumu ali curke...dobro bi mi dosla pomoc.
Naime, menga mi kasnila 2 dana, ja naravila test-negativan. Iduci dan ...znatizeljno ga pogledam( iz smeca), a on pozitivan. Tako u soku odjurim po novi... napravim..u tih 5 min. negativan, nakon 30 min blijeda roza crta... jutros napravim opet...ista prica. Jesam luda? testovi su radjeni 13 i 14 dan nakon odnosa koji je bio na 19 dan ciklusa. Jel sam u nekome filmu ili sto?... dal se radi o niskoj  razini hcg-a ili ?

----------


## eryngium

> Ne znam imali koga na forumu ali curke...dobro bi mi dosla pomoc.
> Naime, menga mi kasnila 2 dana, ja naravila test-negativan. Iduci dan ...znatizeljno ga pogledam( iz smeca), a on pozitivan. Tako u soku odjurim po novi... napravim..u tih 5 min. negativan, nakon 30 min blijeda roza crta... jutros napravim opet...ista prica. Jesam luda? testovi su radjeni 13 i 14 dan nakon odnosa koji je bio na 19 dan ciklusa. Jel sam u nekome filmu ili sto?... dal se radi o niskoj  razini hcg-a ili ?


Obično na testovima piše nakon koliko vremena ih treba očitati i nakon koliko im se rezultati više ne smatraju pouzdanima. Izvadi bhcg pa ćeš biti sigurna.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kudri

istina, piše nakon koliko se moraju očitati, ali meni kad je bio negativan (a popišala sam ih u tri godine ohohooo), nikada se kasnije nije pojavila crta! a kad sam zaista ostala trudna, crta se pojavila, ali ne u zadanom roku nego kasnije jer je razina hcg bila jaaako niska...
sretno!!!

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ne znam imali koga na forumu ali curke...dobro bi mi dosla pomoc.
> Naime, menga mi kasnila 2 dana, ja naravila test-negativan. Iduci dan ...znatizeljno ga pogledam( iz smeca), a on pozitivan. Tako u soku odjurim po novi... napravim..u tih 5 min. negativan, nakon 30 min blijeda roza crta... jutros napravim opet...ista prica. Jesam luda? testovi su radjeni 13 i 14 dan nakon odnosa koji je bio na 19 dan ciklusa. Jel sam u nekome filmu ili sto?... dal se radi o niskoj  razini hcg-a ili ?


Curo, počni pripremat benkice, pelenice, i ostalo.  :Wink:

----------


## majalorena1209

Hvala cure. Bas ste me oraspolozile. Simptome Imam..otecene grudi,povremene munine. Vjestice nema sada vec 6 dan. U utorak idem na pregled pa cemo znati.
 :Very Happy:

----------


## KrisZg

Zakaj? Na svakom testu pise da nije relevantan nakon 10min.Popishala sam ih dosta i gotovo polovica je bila pozitivna u smecu u rasponu od pola h do nekoliko sati. Jedan je cak bio i  lazno pozitivan iako kazu da to ne postoji a znam da je jer sam u roku od pola h od napravljenog testa vadila betu u pvt labu kojoj nije bilo niti traga. A u trudnoci sam cak nasla u ladici test koji je bio negativan mjesec prije i iz fore ga upotrijebila nakon pozitivnog i pokazao je pozitivno.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Apropo iskustva...najpouzdaniji su se pokazali oni najeftiniji a lazno pozitivan mi je bio babycheck

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

Kris Zg taj Babycheck je i meni popio krv na slamku

----------


## Ginger

Dodajte i primastick na listu takvih testova

----------


## eryngium

Moji su svi bili s e-baya. Ono, kilo za par dolara.  :Aparatic:  
I ako išta mogu reći za njih je da do prvog pozitivnog nisam nikad vidjela drugu crtu. 
Ni lažnu, ni evaporacijsku, nikad... bez obzira koliko sati/dana odstajali.

----------


## KrisZg

> Kris Zg taj Babycheck je i meni popio krv na slamku


Ja se strokirala tada...u roku pola h sam bila na dugom kraju grada u labu.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

> Moji su svi bili s e-baya. Ono, kilo za par dolara.  
> I ako išta mogu reći za njih je da do prvog pozitivnog nisam nikad vidjela drugu crtu. 
> Ni lažnu, ni evaporacijsku, nikad... bez obzira koliko sati/dana odstajali.


U 13 godina se skupilo par takvih  :Grin:  bila sam uvijek u vjecnoj panici i cudne simptome prije menge i uvijek bi popustila vecer prije svojoj psihozi pa ga popiskila...drugo jutro bi dosla...kasnije sam prihvatila svoje ludilo haha

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## malaa_23

Pozdrav svima.Nova sam na forumu i nadam se da je neko imao iskustvo poput mog i da mi moze pomoci.Vec nekoliko mjeseci radimo na bebici,menstruacije su mi tacne,pa usudim se reci cak u sat.Svakog drugog u mjesecu ona stigne. :Smile:  2.09 sam dobila i nakon prestanka sam otisla ginekologu,rekao je da je sve odlicno.Medjutim nakon 10-ak dana dobijem bolove na desnoj strani,prilicno jake da sam opet zavrsila na pregledu.Rekao mi je da se formirala cista(imam tu jednu vodenu cistu vec 100 god) i da je prilikom toga doslo do jaceg iscjedka i do male upale.Dao mi antibiotike koje sam pila 7 dana i rekao da dodjem nakon sto dobijem ili iduci mjesec nakon M.  2.10 ja normalno dobijem i reko  ici cu u novembru na pregled,medjutim sad nisam dobila. Simptomi bili medjutim nisam dobila.3.11 sam radila test i bio je negativan,zatim su mi samo grudi postale jako bolne i malo kao otecene,onda sam kupila osjetljivi test i radila ga jucer i kao da se skroz blaga blijeda linija pokazala(jako zelim bebu pa sam mislila da umisljam),medjutim onda sam na internetu procitala da je nekad i jako blijeda linija trudnoca.Termin kod gin ne mogu dobiti prije 2 sedmice i sad ne znam sta da radim.Da uradim jos neke razlicite testove? Nadam se da cete mi moci pomoci i izvinite na duzem postu.

----------


## KrisZg

Najbolje je da ponovis test sutra ili prekosutra kada se eventualna beta podupla.A kasniti moze s obzirom na cistu i pijenje antibiotika.Sretno

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

> Ja se strokirala tada...u roku pola h sam bila na dugom kraju grada u labu.
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam ih popisala valjda 20 taj mj i na kraju vadim betu a ono 1

----------


## malaa_23

Hvala puno,strpit cu se do nedjelje pa ponovim test i javim rezultate.

----------


## malaa_23

Nisam se mogla strpiti pa sam jucer popodne radila test i pozitivan je(crta nije debela i jake boje kao na prikazanom pakovanju ali je tu)  :Smile: )) Jutros uradila ponovo i opet pozitivan. Nekako se bojim vjerovati da sam trudna(da se ne bi razocarala) tako da mislim da ce prava sreca biti tek kad mi gin potvrdi. KrisZg hvala na savjetu.Pozz svima

----------


## melange

nemoj samo zuriti na pregled  :Smile: 
cestitam!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

> Nisam se mogla strpiti pa sam jucer popodne radila test i pozitivan je(crta nije debela i jake boje kao na prikazanom pakovanju ali je tu) )) Jutros uradila ponovo i opet pozitivan. Nekako se bojim vjerovati da sam trudna(da se ne bi razocarala) tako da mislim da ce prava sreca biti tek kad mi gin potvrdi. KrisZg hvala na savjetu.Pozz svima


Sretno  :Smile: 
I zaista nemoj zuriti ginicu, javi se da je pozitivan test i dogovori termin.Mozda te posalje vaditi betu.Naravno u slucaju bas jakih bolova i krvarenja javi se odmah ali imaj na umu da mozes i sada osjetiti grceve slične menstrualnim i da je to obicno uzrokovano implantacijom.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martincius

Danas 30. dan ciklusa. 
LH trakica pokazuje pozitivno (dakle ovulacija), test na trudnocu pokazuje pozitivno (dakle trudnoca).
ciklusi su mi 28 dana +-2-3 dana.
Cemu vjerovati?

----------


## maca papucarica

Lh trakice reagiraju i na BHCG i to i ranije nego testovi na trudnoću.
Čestitam, trudna si  :Smile:

----------


## martincius

AJME  :Heart:

----------


## ttravan

Evo i mene nove. Da skratim imam sina od 4,5godina i 20.8. imala spontani u 9+5tj. Inače ciklusi su mi neredoviti (28-42dana), prvu m dobila 45 dana nakon toga, druga je trebala doći ali evo danas je 47.dan i nema je. 3 testa pokazala negativno, ali nijedan nije sa jutarnjim urinom. Dr.nam rekli s obzirom da sam se sama očistila i nisu ništa prčkali po meni da možemo nakon prve m odma na drugo (ali sam ja nakon prve m ipak išla na pregled da se uvjerim da je sve u redu, i sve je ok i još jednom dobili zeleno svijetlo za opet probati). Nadam se ubrzo ili m (da dođu nove ovulacije) ili opet nekom + za tjedan dana ako ne dođe ništa... Držim fige svima koji to žele da ubrzo ugledaju i svoj +  :grouphug:

----------


## FIGICA

Clearblue digitalni testovi,iskustva?

----------


## Diana72

> Clearblue digitalni testovi,iskustva?


Prije par mjeseci sam kupila digitalni Clearblue. Nije loše, pokaže ti i jesi li trudna i koliko. Može se dosta rano napraviti. Ja sam doduše čekala dva tjedna nakon mjesečnice, jer imam neredovite, ali po onom što piše na uputama, može se koristiti i prije izostanka mjesečnice, ako postoji sumnja na trudnoću.

----------


## žužy

Po meni bacanje novaca jer je dosta skupi a trudnoču ti svakak pokaže i obična trakica. No,to sam ja,ja volim gledat crtice i njihovo tamnjenje plus kaj mi ostane za uspomenu. Digitalni plusek ode jako brzo.  No...kome nije bitna uspomena i nije mu žao para-naprijed.

----------


## Vlattka

Ja sam digitalni Clearblue dobila na nagradnoj igri. Cuvala sam ga i upotrijebila poslije pozitivnog jeftinog testa (iz dm-a, mislim da su 2 komada 30ak kuna) da budem sigurnija. Kako su mi ciklusi jaaako neredoviti, nije bilo tog datuma zadnje menstruacije, tj. po tom datumu bila bih trudna vec cetiri mjeseca tada :Smile:  Ugl, i ono trajanje trudnoce prema tom testu je bilo tocno.

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 200 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

Gravignost mini je zakon. Kosta 15-20 kn a tocan je i kao sto Zuzy kaze ostane za uspomenu

----------


## Kaae

Clearblue je super ako si jako, jako znatizeljan oko rasta bete, a beta se ne moze vaditi za prihvatljivu cijenu, ili uopce, bez uputnice. Samo je bitno imati na umu da nece odmah i uvijek pokazati tocan rezultat tj. da razrijedjenost urina moze kostati puuuuuuuuno zivaca.

A da je skup, je, to svakako.

----------


## Ginger

pa dobro Diana, jesi ti to popiskila plus?  :Grin:

----------


## Diana72

> pa dobro Diana, jesi ti to popiskila plus?


Da, Ginger, jesam, ali nije dobro završilo. Missed Ab u 8 tj. :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

a joj, oprosti, jako mi je zao  :Sad: 

ja i moj dugi jezik  :Nope:

----------


## Mimii93

Lijep pozdrav!
Evo, da ja velim svoju pricu. Ciklusi su mi stvarno neredoviti, od 28-37 dana.  Simptome trudnoce sam pocela osjecati dosta rano i to me natjeralo da cisto iz znatizelje napravim test (gravignost mini) 25. dan ciklusa i pokazala se jeeedva vidljiva crtica, pokazala sam dragom i vidio ju je i on, tek tolko da provjerim dal mi se ne prividja :D Dan poslije napravila sam jos jedan test Clearblue i plusic je bio tu, isto slabasan, al je bio. I da provjerim jos jednom, napravila sam tri dana nakon jos jedan Clearblue i plus je bio odmah iste sekunde vidljiv i jos tamniji od kontrolne linije. Zvala sam ginica, al on me tek narucio za dva tjedna. Posto sam putovala svako malo i M mi je dosla 39. dan ciklusa, tj. 19.12.2015., a nakon nje oko 10 dana su mi poceli svakakvi simptomi i grudi su me uzasno pocele boljet vec tada (u PMS-u me boli lijevo dolje od bradavica, a sad su me cijele boljele + osjetljive bradavice) i 'gospodicna' se cijela promijenila i nekako zatvorila dolje kod ulaza u vaginu pa sam posumnjala na T.  I eto, meni je cak 8 dana test pokazao T. Naravno da kod mene nema pravila jer imam svakakve cikluse. Mene samo zanima dal je moguce da se oplodnja desila odmah par dana nakon M? :/  posto sam odnose imala nezasticene tijekom nje i par dana nakon. Hvala na odgovorima i svima zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje plusice!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimii93

Ulaza u rodnicu, ne vaginu* isprike  :Smile:

----------


## FIGICA

Spermići mogu preživjet nekoliko dana a žena može imat jako rano ovulaciju i tako može doći do trudnoće

----------


## Mimii93

Par puta sam skuzila da sam ovulaciju nekad imala tjedan dana posliie M, nekad sredinom ciklusa, a sad ju nisam skuzila pa me iznenadilo  :Smile:  Iako sam par dana bila bukvalno 'suha' dolje, ni i od iscjetka, da bi mi tek sad prije 3 dana dosao bijeli iscjedak. Posto su mi ciklusi duzi, nisam racunala da bi ovulacija mogla nastupit odmah nakon M. Hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## Bibica420

Bok cure, nova sam ovdje 
Htjela bih vas pitati kakvo iskustvo imate s pouzdanoscu Gravignost mini testnih trakica  :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

> Bok cure, nova sam ovdje 
> Htjela bih vas pitati kakvo iskustvo imate s pouzdanoscu Gravignost mini testnih trakica


Ako misliš na Gravignost test za trudnoću, meni je odličan. samo taj i koristim. Uvijek dobijem točan rezultat i ne moram ponavljati testiranje. Btw, među jeftinijima je, ako ne i najjeftiniji, u RI košta samo 15 kn.

----------


## Ginger

Odlican test, jeftin, a pouzdan (bar se meni tako pokazao)
Primastick ni u ludilu

----------


## anči_os

pozdrav svima, 
htjela bih vas pitati za mišljenje  :Smile: 
trenutno mi je 17 dpo, bazalna temperatura mi je od 15.dpo oko 37, no jućer i danas negativan test za trudnoću. 
dana mi je 33. dan ciklusa.
Što vi mislite je imam šanse da sam trudna  :Smile: ?

----------


## xavii

Pozdrav, jel imao netko ovakvu crtu na testu, znam da je negativan, zanima me  da li je neispravan? http://tinypic.com/r/hs9enr/9

----------


## Vlattka

Misliš na ovu poprečnu crtu? Ja mislim da sam na svim testovima imala takve crte (osim na digitalnom). Pokazali su se točnima i kad su bili negativni i kad je bio pozitivan, pa pretpostavljam da nisu bili neispravni.

----------


## FIGICA

Jačina crtice na 15 dpo jel vam bila baš jako tamna?

----------


## Viki88

Bokic ja imam pcos i ciklusi mi jakoo variraju prisli mj 60 dana ovaj mj evo 51 dan nadam se da nece niti doci. Prije 3 dana napravila 3 testa tokom dana sva 3 pozitivna ali blijeda crtica jucer tamnija crtica a danas kao da je mrvicu svjetlija nego jucer . Danas sam napravila 2 i isto su pozitivni ali za pinkicu svjetliji sad neznam luda sam . Isla sam odmah vaditi betu popodne su nalazi a ja cu izluditi. Strah me biokemijske. Testovi su trakice sa e baya kineski. Samo ja neznam koji mi je dpo kad neznam kad je o.

----------


## Viki88

evo moji testici


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Pozz Viki!  :Smile:  

Čestitam na pozitivnom testiću. I nadam se da je to ono što si želiš. 
jesi li ta tri testa radila u jednom danu ili si radila jedan dnevno ta tri dana? 

Ako si piškila sva tri testa u jednom danu, moguće da ti su ti drugi svjetliji zbog slabije koncentracije HCG-a u urinu,
ineće bi trebao ramzmak biti bar dva dana jer se beta dupla svaka dva dana. I ako beta pokaže pozitivan rast, morat ćeš je za 
dva dana opet vaditi. Naoružaj se strpljenjem jer je to jedino što ti sada preostaje, i javi nam svakako rezultate bete.. sretno !!!! :fige:

----------


## Viki88

> Pozz Viki!  
> 
> 
> 
> Čestitam na pozitivnom testiću. I nadam se da je to ono što si želiš. 
> 
> jesi li ta tri testa radila u jednom danu ili si radila jedan dnevno ta tri dana? 
> 
> 
> ...




Ova dva najsvjetlija sam radila prekjucer pa ovaj tamniji treci po redu jucer i ova 2 danas sa tim da sam se za ovaj zadnji na silu popiskila pola sata nakon zadnjeg mokrenja

----------


## Ives000

Po meni je to pozitivan test bez daljnjeg!!! Čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## Viki88

Kad sam legla jucer u krevet neki me strah spopao da nije biokemijska i onda idem u jutro raditi test kad malo svjetliji nego jucer fakat mrvicu to me bas preplasilo.. A cijelu noc nisam spavala od brige

----------


## bubekica

Viki,
pratim i upadam. Meni to izgleda super super, ne bih rekla da svijetle testici. Inace s kinezim se ne isplati usporedjivati nijanse na mikrorazini jer znaju stvarno biti svakakvi.
Drzim fige za lijepu betu i jos ljepse duplanje!

----------


## Ives000

Nemoj si to raditi,stvaraš si nepotrebni stres, a to nikako nije dobro sada za tvoje stanje . Ionako na ništa ne možeš sada utjecati. Ti
si napravila sve što si mogla, a sada je sve u Božjim rukama. 
Budi pozitivna, i vjeruj da će sve biti dobro. Znam kako ti je sada, i vjeruj mi da zbilja na ništa ne možeš utjecati..

----------


## Viki88

Ali mislim da ak je trudnoca onda je vrlo rana sad bi negdje trebala dobiti M .. Stvarno neznam kad je bila O kad nemam onaj egg white i nisam se nadala trudnoci pogotovo ne iz prve jer sa bivsim muzem godinu i pol nije islo a prosla sam sve moguce pretrage.. Zato sam sad sva u strahu i nevjerici


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

> Ali mislim da ak je trudnoca onda je vrlo rana sad bi negdje trebala dobiti M .. Stvarno neznam kad je bila O kad nemam onaj egg white i nisam se nadala trudnoci pogotovo ne iz prve jer sa bivsim muzem godinu i pol nije islo a prosla sam sve moguce pretrage.. Zato sam sad sva u strahu i nevjerici
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naravno, i to je sasvim normalno, ali ako je ikako moguće probaj se opustiti..uspjela si  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## sara79

> Ova dva najsvjetlija sam radila prekjucer pa ovaj tamniji treci po redu jucer i ova 2 danas sa tim da sam se za ovaj zadnji na silu popiskila pola sata nakon zadnjeg mokrenja


Viki test ti je najbolje raditi ujutro i tako najbolje vidis kako ti tamni jer se ovako bediras i samo si stres pravis nepotrebno.
Eventualno po danu mozes jedan napravit al ako nisi 3-4 sata mokrila i pila nis.
Drzim fige za betu i ovo skroz ok izgleda sa testicima  :Wink:

----------


## Viki88

Pa i radila sam i jucer ujutro i danas u jutro

----------


## Viki88

> Naravno, i to je sasvim normalno, ali ako je ikako moguće probaj se opustiti..uspjela si  !!!




Mislim da cu se opustiti tek kad vidim srceko . Naravno ako ga vidim

----------


## Ives000

> Mislim da cu se opustiti tek kad vidim srceko . Naravno ako ga vidim


Draga moja, jedino što ti mogu reći, dobro došla u drugo stanje ..  :Wink:  brige kreću s testovima i nikada ne završavaju.
Živjet ćeš od pregleda do pregleda, i tako sve dok ne primiš svoje dijete živo i zdravo  u ruke, a onda kreću opet druge brige. 

Ali s vremenom se budeš malo i opustila. Držim ti  :fige:  da sve bude dobro, da ugledaš pravilnu betu, i uskoro i 
maleno srčeko.

----------


## Jadranka

> Draga moja, jedino što ti mogu reći, dobro došla u drugo stanje ..  brige kreću s testovima i nikada ne završavaju.
> Živjet ćeš od pregleda do pregleda, i tako sve dok ne primiš svoje dijete živo i zdravo  u ruke, a onda kreću opet druge brige. 
> 
> Ali s vremenom se budeš malo i opustila. Držim ti  da sve bude dobro, da ugledaš pravilnu betu, i uskoro i 
> maleno srčeko.


X.

----------


## Viki88

Hvala puno

----------


## sara79

> Ova dva najsvjetlija sam radila prekjucer pa ovaj tamniji treci po redu jucer i ova 2 danas sa tim da sam se za ovaj zadnji na silu popiskila pola sata nakon zadnjeg mokrenja


Evo sama si napisala da si dva radila prekjucer i danas dva i to zadnji pol sata nakon zadnjeg mokrenja.
Ruku na srce onda ovaj zadnji je savrsen.

----------


## Viki88

> Evo sama si napisala da si dva radila prekjucer i danas dva i to zadnji pol sata nakon zadnjeg mokrenja.
> 
> Ruku na srce onda ovaj zadnji je savrsen.




Je istina samo svaki put treba par min da potamni odmah se pojavi sjena pa onak postepeno tamni par minuta

----------


## sara79

I sve ovisi koliko reagensa ima na test trakici i moguce je da dva jednaka testa ne pokazu jednako jaku i pozitivu trakicu.
S toga sretno i opusti se koliko i ako mozes  :Kiss:

----------


## Viki88

Malo mi je lakse malo ste me utjesile

----------


## Viki88

[QUOTE=Viki88;2872494]Malo mi je lakse malo ste me utjesile. Napravila sam do sad milijun testova i nikada niti jedan nije bio pozitivan

----------


## jejja

Beta se dupla svakih 48h cca.. znaci usporedis ove od prekjucer i danas i vidis da je super potamnio , nema smisla usporedjivati 2 dana za redom jer se beta ne podupla jos dovoljno da bi bila velika razlika.. a i zaista s kinezima koliko god precizni bili test samo pokazuje da ima bete u mokraci a ne i kolicinski tocno koliko.
Ovo su lijepi pozitivni testovi i nemoj si vise stresa stvarat usporedbama. Radje izvadi betu pa ju ponovi za 48h pa ces se umiriti kad vidis da se pravilno dupla.. a onda i pregled koji ce ti otkloniti svaku sumnju.
Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

> Beta se dupla svakih 48h cca.. znaci usporedis ove od prekjucer i danas i vidis da je super potamnio , nema smisla usporedjivati 2 dana za redom jer se beta ne podupla jos dovoljno da bi bila velika razlika.. a i zaista s kinezima koliko god precizni bili test samo pokazuje da ima bete u mokraci a ne i kolicinski tocno koliko.
> Ovo su lijepi pozitivni testovi i nemoj si vise stresa stvarat usporedbama. Radje izvadi betu pa ju ponovi za 48h pa ces se umiriti kad vidis da se pravilno dupla.. a onda i pregled koji ce ti otkloniti svaku sumnju.
> Cestitam




Hvala puno  :Smile:  . Ma da barem imam nekih simptoma.. Ovih dana mi je uzasno zima bilo smrzavala sam se kao luda danas malo manje a samo me trbuh tu i tamo zaboli kao pred mengu i grudi me bole tj vise bradavice nego cijele grudi

----------


## Ives000

> Hvala puno  . Ma da barem imam nekih simptoma.. Ovih dana mi je uzasno zima bilo smrzavala sam se kao luda danas malo manje a samo me trbuh tu i tamo zaboli kao pred mengu i grudi me bole tj vise bradavice nego cijele grudi


Simptomi ti večinom počinju kad i srčana aktivnost kod bebice, 6-8tt  :Wink:  
 Ima još vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Ja simptome nisam bas ni imala.. osim bolnih cicka al uzimala sam progesteron pa pripisivala tome.. sve ostalo kao pravi pms, boluckanja oko jajnika itd.. ne brini sve je normalno

----------


## Viki88

Hvala joj oprostite molim vas sto sam vas zagnjavila 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

> Hvala joj oprostite molim vas sto sam vas zagnjavila


Koliko mene svakojakih strahova hvata u trudnoci... I koliko ja ugnjavim md-a s njima... po sto puta, jel sve dobro, sto ti mislis jel sve dobro, pa ovo pa ono... Prije svakog pregleda panika... 

Al nekako s vremenom postaje lakse... 
Vibram da sve bude dobro! Nemoj usporedjivat boje testova - na onoj slici sto si je stavila su i kontrolne crte blijedje i tamnije... ne bi se ja time zamarala!

----------


## Viki88

Joj uzas toliko zelimo vidjeti taj plusic a tek onda krecu brige i strahovi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

Stigao nalaz bete 219 pise da je 5 tj od 217 . To je onda ok??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Viki jako lijepa beta. Ako dobro racunam zadnja menga ti je oko 01.03 bila? To bi onda taman bilo 5tj i sitno  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

Mislim da mi je ovulacija bila oko 38 dc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

A 24.2 sam dobila zadnju M samo kaj su mi kasne O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jejja

Kod nas pcos nista nije cudno  :Smile:  
Obavezno naglasi dr da ti je O bila jako kasno, nema smisla prerano ici na uz, beta ispod 1000 se nista na uz ne vidi tako da ti savjetujem da se ne zabrines previse jer po O ces biti manje trudna nego po zm kako se inace racuna.

----------


## Viki88

Idem kod njega u utorak valjda ce za tj dana moci nesto vidjeti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Kod nas pcos nista nije cudno  
> Obavezno naglasi dr da ti je O bila jako kasno, nema smisla prerano ici na uz, beta ispod 1000 se nista na uz ne vidi tako da ti savjetujem da se ne zabrines previse jer po O ces biti manje trudna nego po zm kako se inace racuna.




Onda bi moglo biti i da sam tek 4 tjedna ne kuzim bas te njihove intervale : 4 tj od 9,5-750 a 5 tj od 217-7138 , 6tj od 158-31795 pa ajde sad znaj

----------


## Jadranka

Takav je to hormon  :Smile:  veoma sarolikog i individualnog raspona. Zasad sve izgleda dobro!

----------


## Viki88

Ahh ja tu nista ne kuzim  :Smile: )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

Viki draga cestitam i to je lijepa beta  :Smile:  

Mene kinezi nikada nisu iznevjetili i kao sto je vec netko spomenu vrlo su precizni testici. Samo sto smo mi sve nestrpljive i same sebi napravimo stres....al i to je dio svega ovoga.

----------


## Ives000

Viki.  Ma da daj da ti još jednom čestitam sada kada je službeno!!!!! Čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Kiss: 

Cure su ti sve lijepo rekle.. 






> Viki draga cestitam i to je lijepa beta  
> 
> Mene kinezi nikada nisu iznevjetili i kao sto je vec netko spomenu vrlo su precizni testici. Samo sto smo mi sve nestrpljive i same sebi napravimo stres....al i to je dio svega ovoga.


Živa istina !!

----------


## Viki88

> Viki.  Ma da daj da ti još jednom čestitam sada kada je službeno!!!!! Čestitam  
> 
> Cure su ti sve lijepo rekle.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Živa istina !!




Hvala punoo  :Kiss:

----------


## lovelyday1

Zdravo,
ne znam da li se nalazim na pravom mjestu, ukoliko ne, molim Vas da me uputite.
Imam nedoumicu.
u 39.sam danu ciklusa. Mjesecnica mi,dakle, kasni. (inace ciklusi traju u prosjeku 28 dana. Najduzi je trajao 37 dana, nakon povratka s mora, a najkraci 24 dana,po prosjeku za zadnje 2 godine).
Eh sad, problem je sto sam 18.dan  ciklusa stupila u spolni odnos, koji je bio sa zastitom. Kondom je provjeren (nije puknut,100%, punila sam ga vodom da provjerim ipak za svaki slucaj), a kombiniran je sa prekinutim snosajem.
3 dana nakon odnosa sam se razboljela. Temperatura par dana, te sam zavrsila na kraju s upalom krajnika, uz antibiotike (amoxibos) jer nocima nisam mogla spavati zbog grlobolje).
Sada je 39.dan ciklusa, a mjesecnica jos nije stigla.
jutros sam radila test za trudnocu GraviGnost Ultra, za rano otkrivanje trudnoce (osjetljivost 10 mlUl/ml).  i bio je negativan, tj. bar mislim da jest.
pojavila se kontrolna crtica u jednom prozorcicu.
za pozitivan test trebala bi biti ista takva linija i u drugom prozorcicu.
da izgledaju ovako paralelno: I  I
no, meni se pojavila samo ta kontrolna, a u drugom prozorcicu se pojavila horizontalna svijetla linija koja se protezala i u taj kontrolni prozorcic.
sto je izgledalo ovako: -- I
na omotu je jasno nacrtano da obe linije trebaju biti vertikalne, cak sam po internetu trazila primjere upravo tog pozitivnog  testa, te su i tu na svim slikama obje linije vertikalne.
sad ne znam, mozda je ova horizontalna namijenjena nekom protoku tekucine, ili sta vec, uglavnom, jako se slabo vidjela.
 i nije mi zaista jasno cemu ona uopste sluzi.
mozda moje sumnje zvuce cak i ludo (jer inace imam taj problem da se panicno bojim nezeljene trudnoce, toliko da cak mislim da to prerasta u neku fobiju ili poremecaj).
svjesna sam da nije bilo ejakulacije unutar rodnice, da je kondom bio neostecen, svjesna sam i da sam bila poprilicno bolesna i da sam u tom periodu pila razne lijekove, i da sam uradila test koji bi u 39.dc trebao vec itekako pokazati trudnocu, ali i dalje imam taj neki strah. Grudi me lagano bole i molim boga da mjesecnica stigne sto prije, da prestanem s brigama, jer to bas utjece na mene. ne spavam, nemam koncentracije za ucenje, osjecam se tuzno i napeto i mrzim taj osjecaj. imam bolove u truhu kao pred menstruaciju, i stalno imam onaj osjecaj da ''curim'',ali nicega nema. Sto mi se inace zna desavati prije nego sto dobijem.
Te bih Vas zamolila za misljenje o svemu tome?
Da li je potrebno da vadim krvni nalaz za beta hCG?
unaprijed vam se zahvaljujem na strpljenju pri citanju.
p.s. Svjesna sam toga da vas vecina ovdje pokusava zatrudniti i da se veselite plusicu, ali u mom slucaju (jos) uvijek nije tako. iako, iskreno jedva cekam da zavrsim fakultet i da napokon uplovim i ja u te vode. Ali sada u ovom trenutku, apsolutno je pogresno vrijeme. 
Nadam se da me razumijete i da cete mi dati svoje misljenje.
Lijep pozdrav!

http://oi63.tinypic.com/fjp11g.jpg

----------


## Viki88

Ja mislim da nemas razloga za brigu  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

Hmmm...zaista cudno jer je ovaj test zaista pouzdan i iskreno nikad nisam cula da je se nekome ovako sto dogodilo.
Odi radije sutra vadi betu i da si na cisto.
Ako nije trudnoca onda odi ginu na pregled.

----------


## lovelyday1

> Hmmm...zaista cudno jer je ovaj test zaista pouzdan i iskreno nikad nisam cula da je se nekome ovako sto dogodilo.
> Odi radije sutra vadi betu i da si na cisto.
> Ako nije trudnoca onda odi ginu na pregled.


nalaz za betu bude gotov odmah isti dan?

----------


## lovelyday1

i da, nakon 9-10 minuta ova horizontalna linija je nestala.
a kad sam se tek popiskila na stapic, cijeli prozorcic je poceo crveniti, kako je tekucina isla do kontrolne linije koja je postala ljubicasta, a ovo ostalo je izblijedilo.
mislim da se cak vidi da je poslije kontrolne linije bijela podlova vise bijela nego prije..u prvom prozorcicu i polovini drugog.

----------


## Jadranka

Mislin da je to sasvim normalno. Meni uvijek cijeli test poljubicasti pa izblijedi. A cesto su imali i tu horizontalnu blijedu crticu. Ne znam koji test

----------


## lovelyday1

> Mislin da je to sasvim normalno. Meni uvijek cijeli test poljubicasti pa izblijedi. A cesto su imali i tu horizontalnu blijedu crticu. Ne znam koji test


pod ''normalno'' mislis ''negativno''? :Grin:

----------


## sara79

> nalaz za betu bude gotov odmah isti dan?


Da u privatnom labu za sat i pol dva i dodje oko 150 kn.

----------


## lovelyday1

> Da u privatnom labu za sat i pol dva i dodje oko 150 kn.


Vidjet cu ujutro da odem. Nasla sam privatnu kliniku u blizini.
zlo mi je od cekanja vise.
dok ne mislim na to, super, predobro se osjecam. Pa se onda sjetim. i zeludac mi se okrene od same pomisli  :Sad: 
grudi me bole evo vec 5.-6. dan. kao sto je normalno pred mjesecnicu.
bradavice me ne bole (a citala sam svugdje da uglavnom su bradavice bolne na dodir za vrijeme trudnoce, pored standardne natecenosti grudi).
Pa se tjesim nekako da nije to.
Cak osjetim i onaj ''miris'' menstruacije.
Sad vec zvucim ko psihicki nestabilna osoba. 6 mjeseci nisam imala odnos upravo zbog ovoga.
I trebalo mi je ovo da me podsjeti zasto. Zavjetovati cu se da nema vise nicega prije braka. Jer moja psiha je ocito jako labilna kada je ovo u pitanju.

----------


## *Butterfly*

Drage moje šta mislite, jel ovo pozitivno? Danas mi je 40ti dan ciklusa, rađeno sa mokraćom usred dana, nije prva jutarnja, M kasni a već sam radila 3 testa, 27, 30 i 35 dan i ta 3 su bila negativna. Dans 40ti dan GravignostUltra je pokazao ovo.... Je ili nije? :D

----------


## 1latica

Butterfly, mislim da vidim jako svijetlu drugu liniju..
Meni je taj testić 12dpt pokazao jasno vidljivu drgu liniju.
Možda da ujutro ponoviš test prvom jutarnjom mokraćom, ili idi uraditi betu?!
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Test je pozitivan, ali mislim da je riječ o jako ranoj trudnoći. Da li znaš kada je bila ovulacija? Ako 
imaš duge cikluse, onda je to taman to. Čestitam.  :Wink:

----------


## *Butterfly*

Stvar je u tome šta imam bebicu od 8 mj i uopće mi nisu izregulirani ciklusi tako da nemam pojma kada mi je bila ovulacija, ali s obzirom da je odnos koji je upitan bio 27 dan ciklusa jer smo mislili da ću kroz 2-3 dana dobiti, po tome bi danas bilo 13 dpo i još nije prva jutarnja. Ti si radila sa prvom?

----------


## Ives000

Večinom radim s prvom... ovisi koliko sam nestrpljiva, po ovome što si napisala, lako je moguće da ti je tada bila ovulacija. 
Poklapa se sa svjetlom crticom. I moja je bila takva 12dpo. Probaj piškiti za dva dana.. trebala bi biti nešto tamnija, ili odi vaditi betu.

----------


## *Butterfly*

Imam još jedan gravignost pa ću napraviti sutra ili prekosutra sa prvom jutarnjom. Po vašim iskustvima ova slaba ali postojeća crvena je pozitvan rezultat?

----------


## Ives000

Da, jer je vidljiva. (Nije umišljena ) :lool:  Meni je test pokazao ovakav rezultat, samo kad sam bila trudna... :Smile: 
beta se dupla na 48h tako da piški bolje prekosutra. I Javi nam rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## *Butterfly*

Jaooo bit će mi veselo s bebom od 14 mj i novorođenćem :D Ako jesam termin ispada po korigiranom datumu O 25.12., to samo ja mogu.... Javim!

----------


## Ives000

> Jaooo bit će mi veselo s bebom od 14 mj i novorođenćem :D Ako jesam termin ispada po korigiranom datumu O 25.12., to samo ja mogu.... Javim!


ma daj, di ćeš bolje!!!! I to na Božić, pravi mali poklončić  :Very Happy:   Sretno draga.

----------


## nivesa

Gravignost ne grijesi  :Wink: 
Trudna si

----------


## *Butterfly*

Evo 2 dana kasnije...https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...01&oe=571BA73F

----------


## *Butterfly*

Danas 42. dan ciklusa, 3 negativna 27, 31 i 35 dan i onda 40ti dan šok i slaba crtica i 42 evo je jasno vidljiva... 'sretni događaj'   se odvio oko 27. dana ciklusa a nisamo pazili jer sam prošli mjesec dobila 28. dan i inaće dobivala na 30. dana tako da eto drage moje sve je moguće....

----------


## Limeta

Butterfly čestitam!!! Zaista sve je moguće i slučajevi poput tvog daju vjetar u ledja svima nama koje željno isčekujemo svoje plusiće  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Danas 42. dan ciklusa, 3 negativna 27, 31 i 35 dan i onda 40ti dan šok i slaba crtica i 42 evo je jasno vidljiva... 'sretni događaj'   se odvio oko 27. dana ciklusa a nisamo pazili jer sam prošli mjesec dobila 28. dan i inaće dobivala na 30. dana tako da eto drage moje sve je moguće....


Tak se to radi!!!!   :Very Happy:  Bravo. Čestitam još jednom  :Wink:

----------


## 1latica

Butterfly čestitam, grav. ultra nikad ne vara  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Čestitam... jao meni je super kad je mala razlika između djece, bit će jako bliski... Prekrasno  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Cure, pazite molim vas da ne lijepite slike. Stavite samo link.

----------


## Narancica000

> Danas 42. dan ciklusa, 3 negativna 27, 31 i 35 dan i onda 40ti dan šok i slaba crtica i 42 evo je jasno vidljiva... 'sretni događaj'   se odvio oko 27. dana ciklusa a nisamo pazili jer sam prošli mjesec dobila 28. dan i inaće dobivala na 30. dana tako da eto drage moje sve je moguće....


 Cestitaam Butterfly  :Very Happy:  ja se nadam upravo ovakvom scenariju  :Smile:

----------


## *Butterfly*

Cure hvala svima!!! <3

Ja uopće nisam još svjesna, nemam osjećaj da sam trudna i valjda mi treba UZV da čujem otkucaje pa ću onda skužit da je za pravo. Tek sam rodila, skroz sam u nekom drugom filmu. Tek smo malo došli sebi zadnja 3 mj otkad konačno ima rutinu spavanja i otkad ne dojim. Znam, možda nekome zvuči grozno ali dojila sam doslovno 0-24, beba 4,5 kg na porodu, konstantno gladna, nisam ništa drugo radila nego danju i noću dojila. 3 mastitisa s temp 0,5, hitna itd... Otkad ne dojim, a ne dojim jer je beba sama odbacila prsa nakon što smo morali uvesti AD, doslovno sam se preporodila, novi život...

Eto javim se kada obavimo prvi uzv i želim svima puno sreće i plusiće!!!!!!!

----------


## *Butterfly*

* temperaturom 40,5

----------


## CHIARA...

Cestitam Butterfly. Ja sam u nedoumici da li napraviti test ili ne. Naime vec zadnja 3 mjeseca idem na folikulometrije i ovulacija je bila 8.4. sto znaci da sam jucer trebala dobiti M.  :Confused:

----------


## sara79

> Cestitam Butterfly. Ja sam u nedoumici da li napraviti test ili ne. Naime vec zadnja 3 mjeseca idem na folikulometrije i ovulacija je bila 8.4. sto znaci da sam jucer trebala dobiti M.


Napravi test da znas na cemu si. Do sad bi se svakako trebalo vidjeti pogotovo kad znas tocno kad je bila ovulacija  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Radila sam ih bezbroj puta i uvijek je - pa se ne zelim razocarati . Drugi tjedan bi trebala vaditi betu (u petak) pa se mogu strpiti jos par dana ako u međuvremenu ne procurim.

----------


## sara79

U petak tek betu...hmmm cudno da se tak dugo ceka na betu.
Danas je 15 dno....u petak ce biti 21 dno. To je gore vec u Rijeci jer oni pacijente salju kasno na betu.

Rekla si da si u nedoumici dal napraviti ili ne pa dam htjela pomoci jer ja osobno nebi mogla tako dugo cekati i betu sam uvijek isla ranije vaditi vec je dr rekao jer izmjeniti nazalost nis nemogu a ne zelim bezveze uzimati lijekove ako netrebam ( utrice i estrofem).
To je moje osobno misljenje.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Da Rijeka je u pitanju. Ne znam zasto toliko dugo cekaju za izvaditi betu. Od koga dobijem uputnicu za to?

----------


## sara79

> Da Rijeka je u pitanju. Ne znam zasto toliko dugo cekaju za izvaditi betu. Od koga dobijem uputnicu za to?


Hahaha eto kao da sam znala.
Od svoga gin. Ponesi mu ako imas nekakav papir od folikulometrije ili ako su ti ovi iz bolnice napisali da trebas vaditi betu...s tim odes po uputnicu u odi u bolnicu vaditi betu.
Privatno dodje mislim 150 kn.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Sara. Nisam znala kod koga moram po uputnicu jer jos do toga nismo nikada dogurali.  :Evil or Very Mad:  , a uvijek na humanoj zaboravim pitati. Uvijek na kraju dobijem papir tako da cu onda s tim kod ginekologice.

----------


## sara79

> Hvala Sara. Nisam znala kod koga moram po uputnicu jer jos do toga nismo nikada dogurali.  , a uvijek na humanoj zaboravim pitati. Uvijek na kraju dobijem papir tako da cu onda s tim kod ginekologice.


Samo daj i odi u ponedjeljak jer mi dobro zvuci to 15 dpo a menge jos nema i nek bude dobitni  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mene čudi sto ovaj mjesec nema spottinga sto inace uvijek bude prije M. A trebalo bi proci 14 do 16 dana od ovulacije do M. Na dobrom sam putu...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Samo da cestitam na malenom leptiricu! Nek trudnoca bude divna i bezbrizna. Skolska!!
Cestitam!!

----------


## *Butterfly*

https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...6d&oe=5722B4B2

Evo ovako je TEST izgledao 40., 42. i 44. dan! Razlika očita  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

O da.. divno !!!  :Klap:  beta je narasla!!

----------


## CHIARA...

> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...6d&oe=5722B4B2
> 
> Evo ovako je TEST izgledao 40., 42. i 44. dan! Razlika očita


Divne crtice. Neka bude skolska trudnoca.

----------


## sara79

> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...6d&oe=5722B4B2
> 
> Evo ovako je TEST izgledao 40., 42. i 44. dan! Razlika očita


Lijepo tamni  :Smile:  

Ovo je Geratherm test koliko vidim jer Gravignost nema ovih slova kroz prozorčića???

----------


## *Butterfly*

> Lijepo tamni  
> 
> Ovo je Geratherm test koliko vidim jer Gravignost nema ovih slova kroz prozorčića???


Joj da, krivo sam napisala, je Geratherm onaj neki koji kao ima osjetljivost 10. Po mojoj procjeni prvi test je 12. dan od O, drugi, 14., treći 16.

Jutros prva mučnina, probudila me u 6, ali bez povraćanja zasad i nadam se da će tako i ostati. U prvoj T sam stvarno malo povraćala, svaki drugi dan kroz mjesec dana i to je bilo to tako da se nadam da će i ovaj puta biti tako :D

----------


## sara79

> Joj da, krivo sam napisala, je Geratherm onaj neki koji kao ima osjetljivost 10. Po mojoj procjeni prvi test je 12. dan od O, drugi, 14., treći 16.
> 
> Jutros prva mučnina, probudila me u 6, ali bez povraćanja zasad i nadam se da će tako i ostati. U prvoj T sam stvarno malo povraćala, svaki drugi dan kroz mjesec dana i to je bilo to tako da se nadam da će i ovaj puta biti tako :D


Gdje si nasla Geratherm??

----------


## *Butterfly*

> Gdje si nasla Geratherm??


Dobila ga na nekoj promociji njihovoj par komada i taman dobro došli :D

----------


## nivesa

Ja isto trazim Geratherm pa me u ljekarni gledaju kao da trazim kilu mesa a ne test za t.

----------


## sara79

> Ja isto trazim Geratherm pa me u ljekarni gledaju kao da trazim kilu mesa a ne test za t.


Hahaha tak su i mene gledale.
Mislim da ipak samo online ima za kupit.
Ovo mi malo cudno da dijele i to par komada, al kod nas se svasta dogadja i sve je moguce.

----------


## nivesa

Sara poznanica moja ih kupuje al treba hodat i trazit...

----------


## sara79

> Sara poznanica moja ih kupuje al treba hodat i trazit...


Reci gdje?? Ja sam pitala u puno razlicitih ljekarni i nitko ih nije imao. Netreba to biti tajna vec treba svima dati korisnu informaciju!!!! To ovdje bar nije zabranjeno. Zasto narucivati online i placati jedan test bezveze postarinu :/

----------


## *Butterfly*

> Reci gdje?? Ja sam pitala u puno razlicitih ljekarni i nitko ih nije imao. Netreba to biti tajna vec treba svima dati korisnu informaciju!!!! To ovdje bar nije zabranjeno. Zasto narucivati online i placati jedan test bezveze postarinu :/


Zašto nebi dijelili? Imali su pred 2 tjedna promociju u Arena centru, štand u prizemlju kod lifta i ja kako sam trebala radit test sam mislila da prodaju pa reko super kupit ću i onda mi je cura rekla da ne prodaju da je promocija i dala mi 4 komada! Imali su ih na kutije iza štanda. Tako da eto, taman mi dobro došli, imam još jedan  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Zašto nebi dijelili? Imali su pred 2 tjedna promociju u Arena centru, štand u prizemlju kod lifta i ja kako sam trebala radit test sam mislila da prodaju pa reko super kupit ću i onda mi je cura rekla da ne prodaju da je promocija i dala mi 4 komada! Imali su ih na kutije iza štanda. Tako da eto, taman mi dobro došli, imam još jedan


Super, to je odlicno. Da si nam bar rekla prije, odnosno tad kada je bila pa bi se sigurno neka od nas i zaletila do Arena kad je vec bila promocija  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cekaj pitat cu ju sara.

----------


## nivesa

Sara ona na trgu glavna ljekarna i Farmacija

----------


## sara79

> Sara ona na trgu glavna ljekarna i Farmacija


Nivesa hvala ti puno. Ja kad sam pitala u farmaciji nikad culi za taj test i odmah nude CB.
Evo ja sam isto iskopala da Geratherm drze Lukačin ljekarne pa evo cure koje zele da znaju. Imaju ljekarne svoje cini mi se u Španskom, Dubrava, Sesvete. 30 kn i neš sitno lipa.

----------


## lily07

Pozz cure..nova sam ovdje pa molim za savjet  :Smile:  jutros sam napravila test za trudnocu Intim+ (23 dan ciklusa) i pojavio se jedva vidljiv +..Zanima me jel postoji mogućnost "lažno pozitivnog" obzirom da sam dosta rano napravila test..jel postoji možda neki drugi test koji preporučate da napravim..kada vaditi krv..unaprijed hvala  :Smile: )

----------


## 1latica

Lily čitala sam i o lažno pozitivnim testovima, al osobnog iskustva nemam. Super mi je Gravignost test. Ponovi test za dva dana ako bude +,  izvadi betu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana1808

Pozdrav cure  :Smile: 

Dakle, imam 26 godina, i više od godinu i pol redovit ciklus u tranjanju od 30 dana. U 3 mj.sam dobila 29.3., ali u 4.mj 21.4., dakle, 8 dana ranije, pretpostavljam zbog prevelikog stresa koji me pratio u tom periodu... Međutim, do danas mi nije stigla menga.
Zaručnik i ja smo imali nezaštićene odnose i zbog toga sam odlučila jutros napraviti test Cyclotestom te je pokazao negativno.
Zanima me, dal da ponovim test ponovno ujutro? Buni me i još jedna stvar, a to je da li od dana ove menge koja mi je uranila u 4.mj računam ciklus ili ne?  :Cekam: 
Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav Ivana, napravi opet test za 2 dana, ujutro.
Uvijek računaš početak ciklusa sa prvim danom menge, bez obzira da li je uranila ili kasnila.
Da li pratiš ovulacije?

----------


## ivana1808

> Pozdrav Ivana, napravi opet test za 2 dana, ujutro.
> Uvijek računaš početak ciklusa sa prvim danom menge, bez obzira da li je uranila ili kasnila.
> Da li pratiš ovulacije?


Hvala, hoću  :Smile: 

Nisam dosad pratila ovulacije budući da smo se prestali "paziti" tek od ovog mjeseca, i prvi odnos sa snošajem dogodio se 6. 5.

----------


## ivana1808

Nisam mogla izdržati pa sam ponovila test jutros (Gravignost), pokazao negativno, a vještica još nije došla...

----------


## Bluebella

cure dali ovo vama izgleda kao poz test ili kao evaporacijska? (28 dc)

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1340/GJg8N7.jpg

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella pa di si zeno??!!!
Nema evaporacijskih kod crvenih crta  :Grin: 
Cestitam draga  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Ajme koja lijepa crta. Čestitam !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella pa di si zeno??!!!
> Nema evaporacijskih kod crvenih crta 
> Cestitam draga


ma ne vjerujem da se to meni može samo desiti ... poslala sam susjedu u dežurnu ljekarnu po onaj digitalni bez evaporacijskih pa ću ponoviti ujutro.
dragom još nisam rekla pa se nisam mogla iskrasti do ljekarne  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaaaa foruuum poludi!!!!!
Vibram ~~~~~~~~ po starinski!!!

----------


## Bluebella

ponovila sam još sinoć s digitalnim i plus ko kuća, nisam cijelu noć spavala. 
ne mogu vjerovati.
na zadnjem sistematskom mi je dijagnosticirana endometrioza na desnom jajniku i moj doktor je potvrdio sa riječima da mi je najbolje da ostanem trudna ili da krenem sa kontracepcijskim pilulama.... i kupila sam pilule prije par dana  :Laughing:  i čekala prvi dan ciklusa da startam...

----------


## Jadranka

Bluebella, cestitam!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, čestitam na plusiću i želim najškolskiju trudnoću!  :Heart: 
Neka si i ti ušla u klub spontanih čuda.  :Klap: 
I nek ih bude još puuuno!

----------


## Taki A

ja sam nova ovde.mada danima citam o testovima,naime koristim femisanu vec dva meseca i ciklus mi je na 28 dana a inace pre koriscenja femisane je bio na 31 dan,zadnju men.sam imala 16.07 dobila sam u vecernjim casovima,test uradila juce kad ono negativan.pre sedam dana mozda i vise imala sam osecaj kao da cu dobiti pa nadutost i sve propratno i prestalo je .....inace nemam strpljenja zato sam i pohitala da uradim test,,,,,,i uvek imam nade kao mozda je pogresio.cerkicu sam rodila pre sest god i kada mi je kasnilo osam dana tek tada sam uradila test onako iz radoznalosti u sred dana nikakve simptome nisam imala.sad sam vec toliko opterecena da umisljam svasta......bas zelim bebu pa se sve nadam da sam rano uradila test ,,,,,zbog ove promene u ciklusu ni ne znam vise kad su mi plodni dani kada ne ....a inace prva cerkica se zacela odmah posle men,po proracunima kada nisu kao plodni dani tako da u to i ne verujem bas

----------


## want_to_be

hej curee, nova sam i jaako me zanima ako je ovo pozitivan test.. ova vodoravna crta mi malo oduzima nadu, ne znam uopće što da mislim..htjela bi da bude pozitivan ali se nadam da ćete mi i vi pomoći.. dosta mi kasni, a od simptoma jedino imam te bolne grudi koje su užasno teške i bolne sa strane, dosta sam umorna u zadnje vrijeme i stalno bi spavala  :spava:  :spava:  
pliis pogledajte sliku i pomozite, je li ovo pozitivan test? hvala cure  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Want ovo je pozitivan test, čestitam
 :Very Happy:

----------


## want_to_be

woow, uljepsali ste mi dan, hvalaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  hvala na cestitkama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Bitna je okomita,a ona je prav pozitivna. Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## want_to_be

da, pozitivan je bio i to vec dugo dugoo  :Smile:  16 tj smo vec prosli a da nismo ni znali  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## LeLo86

Drage moje, trebala bi vas savjet. Ssutra trebam dobiti menstruaciju, a kako smo radili na bebi, ja sam jucer napravila test koji je bio pozitivan, clearblue easy dva komada, cetice su normalno vidljive. Oba su radjena nakon 13 sat popodne. Sad ujutro sam se probudila i napravila Gravignost test i cetica je vidljiva ali je dosta svijetla. I to menzabronulo. 
Naime prije nekoliko mjeseci sam imala biokemijsku. 
E sad je li moguce da je clearblue puno osjetljiviji pa su cetice jace?
Mislila sam sacekati da mi kasni tri dana i napraviti  u subotu ujutro opet.

----------


## Ivy31

Pozdrav cure. Menga mi kasni već par dana što se inače nikad ne događa, još k tome imam i skraćene cikluse od 24-26  dana. Od kada mi kasni imam mučnine u jutro kad se ustanem a ponekad i navečer. Radila sam i digitalni test koji je pokazao jedva vidljiv plusić okomita crta je prozirna i skoro da se i ne vidi jasno. Ono što me čudi je da sam prošli mjesec imala redovnu mengu, jedino sam primjetila da češće trčim na wc nego inače. Milslim da bi nakon mjesec dana plus na testu trebao biti velik ko kuća pa sam malo zbunjena. Test namjeravam ponoviti ovih dana. Ima li tko neko slično iskustvo?

----------


## Tanita14

Ne kužim. Po duljini tvog ciklusa  se implantacija tek dogodila prije par dana. 

Pišni test za dva dana. Sretno!

----------


## martinaP

Ni je ne kužim. Digitalni test nema svijetli ili tamni plus, on ima displej koji kaže plus ili minus. 

Ako je plus, svejedno kakav, onda je to pozitivan test.

----------


## Pozitivka

Mozda ti je ovaj ciklus bio duzi i O kasnije pa ti zato nije tako vidljiva crtica.
 Ali svejedno ako je i jedva vidljiva to je T, cestitam ☺
A nista te nekosta da ponovis test pa si sigurna, sretno!

----------


## Ivy31

Evo mene opet. Radila danas i drugi test koji je negativan, tek sada mi ništa nije jasno. A dečko mi je na brodu već mjesec dana, a prošli mjesec sam imala normalno mengu, tako da vjerujem da bi se dosad već pokazalo i to jasno, joj meni za izluditi.  :gaah:  Izgleda de je najbolje izvadit betu, jer me ovi testovi samo zbunjuju.

----------


## anniee

Pozdrav cure!
Citam vase zivotne price vec par dana i suosjecam s vama. Imam vec jednog bebaca i u prvoj trudnoci je bilo sve odlicno. Druga trudnoca nam se dogodila prije 6 mj, no nazalost zavrsila spontanim u 12. tt uz obrazlozenje da se djete nije razvijalo, nema otkucaja... nakon tog dogadjaja 3 mj nismo ni pokusavali da ostanem trudna. Tocno toliko mi je trebalo da prihvatim gubitak i da krenemo dalje. Pocetkom mj sam bila na kontroli i dr mi je rekla da je sad prava prilika, dan poslije sam osjetila probadanje u jajniku gdje je bio folikul (svaki mj ista bol u vrijeme ovulacije) i taj dan i nekoliko dana prije smo imali odnos. Iskreno se nadam da ce biti nesto ovaj mj. Kako sam nestrpljiva, ne znam kad bih najranije i koji test napravila. Znaci, prema racunici ovulacija je bila 3.12. Mozda da napravim 12.dpo? I koji test? Ciklus 28-29 dana. Hvalaaa!

----------


## Tanita14

Anniee, žao mi je zbog gubitka, suosjećam. Mislim da je 12dpo sasvim ok za napraviti test. Možeš u dmu kupiti one njihove, 2kom, 30ak kn. Nikako ne kupuj clear blue i baby check, često daju lažno pozitivne rezultate. Sretno!

----------


## Sybila

Hej anniee, zao mi je  :Sad:  ali nadam se xda ce sada biti dobitan! I da ce trudnoca proci super  :Smile: 
Evo moje iskustvo s testovima 
Cyclotest (ljekarna cca 40kn, osj. 10) - 6dpt5dn(dakle racunaj da bi to bio 10-11dpo) -pozitivan (slaba crtica)
Intim plus (osj 10) i muellerov test (osj 25) od 13 kn 7dnt - pozitivan (slaba crtica)
Dm first sign (osj 25) 30 kn 8dnt- neg!! Popodne isti dan muellerov pozitivan -dobra crtica

Beta 9dnt 115. 
Iz mog iskustva, ne preporucujem dm-ov test, a ovaj cyclotest se pokazao odlican.
Clearblue daje i lazno negativne vrlo cesto  :Undecided:

----------


## nivesa

Kakav je taj Cyclotest? U kojim ljekarnama ga ima za kupit

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanita14

> kakav je taj cyclotest? U kojim ljekarnama ga ima za kupit
> 
> poslano sa mog htc desire 620 koristeći tapatalk



:d :d :d

----------


## Sybila

> Kakav je taj Cyclotest? U kojim ljekarnama ga ima za kupit
> 
> Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


Njemacki  :Grin:  meni su ga nudili u cca 3 razlicite ljekarne u zgb u kojima sam bila, mislim da je rasiren. Konkretno, dvije male kvartovske i ljekarna vase zdravlje u kauflandu.

----------


## anniee

Ja sam iz Zg-a. Koje su to kvartovske? Kaufland mi nije bas pri ruci.

----------


## Sybila

Iskreno ne znam ime. Dubrava. Ali imas ljekarne Vase zdravlje na vise mjesta u gradu.

----------


## sanjka

Cyclo test ima u Farmacia ljekarnama.

----------


## nivesa

Dubrava ? Tam u Studencu kaufland?

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

> :d :d :d


[emoji4]

----------


## Sybila

> Dubrava ? Tam u Studencu kaufland? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk


Branimirova

----------


## nivesa

Hvala 

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 620 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vlattka

Nedavno ispalila na živce...Sedam dana kašnjenja, DM-ov test je nevažeći, osmi dan Clearblue kao možda pozitivan, isti dan onaj iz Muellera negativan. Luda kuća. Od menge još ništa. I sad čekam da prođe još koji dan i da probam ponovno. Ne daje mi se velike pare na potencijalno neispravne testove, pa sam se odlučila ponovno uzeti ovaj iz Muellera. Jedva čekam novo testiranje.

----------


## sanjka

> Nedavno ispalila na živce...Sedam dana kašnjenja, DM-ov test je nevažeći, osmi dan Clearblue kao možda pozitivan, isti dan onaj iz Muellera negativan. Luda kuća. Od menge još ništa. I sad čekam da prođe još koji dan i da probam ponovno. Ne daje mi se velike pare na potencijalno neispravne testove, pa sam se odlučila ponovno uzeti ovaj iz Muellera. Jedva čekam novo testiranje.


A mozda Gravignos mini od 14 kn a pokazao se do sad najpouzdanijim testom....ili Geratherm 30-ak kn.

----------


## nivesa

> Nedavno ispalila na živce...Sedam dana kašnjenja, DM-ov test je nevažeći, osmi dan Clearblue kao možda pozitivan, isti dan onaj iz Muellera negativan. Luda kuća. Od menge još ništa. I sad čekam da prođe još koji dan i da probam ponovno. Ne daje mi se velike pare na potencijalno neispravne testove, pa sam se odlučila ponovno uzeti ovaj iz Muellera. Jedva čekam novo testiranje.


Gravignost duo ili mini. I Geratherm. 
A mozda najbolje da odes vadit betu ako mozesb  
Privat 150 kn a preko uputnice besplatno.

----------


## Vlattka

Hvala na uputama! Nista od testa nazalost. Ipak sam dobila danas.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

> Hvala na uputama! Nista od testa nazalost. Ipak sam dobila danas.
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk


Mozes se pridruzit na odbrojavanju. Lakse je cekat u drustvu  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=90996

----------


## Vlattka

Pridružila se :Smile:

----------


## Caka89

Cao devojke  :Smile:  nova sam ovde i treba mi savet. M mi kasni skoro pa 1 mesec.Juce sam radila test Belive (pojavila se bledo roze debela linija,u roku od 5 min onda je nestala),zatim sam otisla do apoteku ponela stari (Belive) test i rekli su mi da iako se pojavila ta bledo roze debela linija moguce je da je test pozitivan.Onda sam uzela jos dva testa i uradila sam ih ujutru prvi test Express test a poslepodne Belive.Oba dva su bila negativna.I danas 3 dan za redom uzmem jos jedan i pokazalo se opet isto u pocetku je bilo mutno,razmazano mala neka linija skoro da se ista vidi.  Inace prvi put radim test. 
Ovih dana idem kod lekara obavezno pa videcemo.Hvala unapred  :Smile:

----------


## Gingerbely

Evo moj doprinost i iskustvo kao prilog ovoj temi...
Naime, nema testa s kojim nemam iskustvo. 
Suma sumarum...ni u ludilu, ali, dakle...*nipošto* ne bacajte novce na _Clearblue_ običan, niti onaj s plus znakom!Ne postoji ni jedan na kojem nisam vidjela crticu(i to plavkastu, blijedu crticu!!!) - kad nisam bila trudna! Užasno su ozloglašeni zbog te evaporirajuće koja na kraju tolikim curkama donese dane agonije i boli jer se ponadaju a završe u suzama.
Ako si želite prištediti neizvjesnost i razočaranje, zaobilazite u širokom luku!
S druge strane, _Clearblue digitalni_(koji se može raditi do 6. dana ranije)...imam pozitivno iskustvo iz druge trudnoće kada mi je pokazao plus(1-2 tjedna)i to 3 dana prije izostanka menge. ALI, sad me razočarao posve. Jer je tri dana prije izostanka menge pokazao minus - s prvim jutarnjim urinom. Ono što tvori njegovu "blamažu" u mojim očima je činjenica da sam taj isti dan, s popodnevnim urinom dobila nježno roza crticu - na jeftilenu s interneta (one step trakica!) kojeg sam platila kunu!!Na njega sam bacila 75  :Shock: 

Dalje, _Gravignost_ (oba) su mi uvijek dali čvrste, vjerodostojne rezultate bez ikakvih mutnih crta koje bi se dale umišljati. Kad sam bila trudna vidjela se fina roza crtica, kad nisam - snježna bjelina. To je ono što se traži i što jako cijenim. Napominjem da sam pozitivan rezultat s ovim testom dobila dva dana prije izostanka menge.
_Intim plus_ meni je samo u jednom dijelu ok. Nema evaporacijske. Snježna bjelina na negativnom testu. Ali je veliki minus to što trebaš zagaziti dan dva u izostalu mengu da bi pokazao išta. Neosjetljiv. Moje iskustvo.

Za kraj ostavljam najvjerodostojniji i (dokazano!) najpouzdaniji, s najranijom detekcijom...ne biste nikad očekivali...Obične trakice s interneta...kunu komad. One-step! Bile su toliko nadmoćnije od najskupljeg testa na tržištu. I svaki dan do izostanka menge pojačavale su roza liniju...Prije prve pozitivne linijice ispiškila sam jedno 5-6 negativnih, koje su bile bez natruhe evaporacijske. Čista bjelina.Tako sam bila ziher, kad sam ugledala svoju blijeeeeedo roza liniju da je to-to. Taj neugledni, jeftini testić sve je što vam treba za dokazivanje trudnoće!Toplo, najtoplije preporučam!

----------


## Sathya

Pozdrav cure, ovo su dva testa koja sam radila, jedan jučer popodne a jedan danas. To su oni One Step s eBaya, ma jel da se vidi blijeda roza na drugom. Ponovit ću ga još za sutra ujutro s prvim urinom. Ali već sam radila te testove i nikada mi se ništa nije pojavilo. Danas mi je 31.DC, inače mi M dođe između 28 i 32 dana pa ćemo vidjeti, ali ako već sad pokazuje, to bi trebalo biti to. Nikada do sada nisam vidjela ni naznaku crtice, eto sada blijeda roza :D

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joo2101

Pozdrav cure, kod mene je situacija ovakva. Imala sam nezasticeni odnos 17, 21, i 24 dan ciklusa. M inace bude svaki mjesec od 28 -33 dana. Napravila sam 3 testa. 27, 30 i danas 31. Dan sva tri su negativna. Boli me donji dio trbuha, grudi - inace me boli i kad trebam dobit ali i oba puta kada sam bila trudna sam imala iste simptome. U petak sam i napravila test jer sam osjetila nekakvu mucninu odnosno kao povracanje na prazno koje mi se ovih dana ponavlja par puta kroz dan. Danas mi je 31. Dan i jos uvijek nisam dobila. Ne znam dali je bilo rano za testove ili jednostavno nisam trudna.

----------


## Sathya

> Pozdrav cure, kod mene je situacija ovakva. Imala sam nezasticeni odnos 17, 21, i 24 dan ciklusa. M inace bude svaki mjesec od 28 -33 dana. Napravila sam 3 testa. 27, 30 i danas 31. Dan sva tri su negativna. Boli me donji dio trbuha, grudi - inace me boli i kad trebam dobit ali i oba puta kada sam bila trudna sam imala iste simptome. U petak sam i napravila test jer sam osjetila nekakvu mucninu odnosno kao povracanje na prazno koje mi se ovih dana ponavlja par puta kroz dan. Danas mi je 31. Dan i jos uvijek nisam dobila. Ne znam dali je bilo rano za testove ili jednostavno nisam trudna.


Ponovi test za nekoliko dana kada ti M bude kasnila. Eto meni se pojavila crtica 31. DC a moj je ciklus između 28 i 32 dana. 32. DC mi je bila vec tamnija :D A kada mi je ove godine bila kasnila 25 dana tj. preskočila, svi testovi su mi bili negativni. Tako da mislim da su ti testovi dosta pouzdani i u rijetkim slučajevima pogrijese. Savjet je da se test u principu radi tjedan dana od kašnjenja mjesečnice.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joo2101

> Ponovi test za nekoliko dana kada ti M bude kasnila. Eto meni se pojavila crtica 31. DC a moj je ciklus između 28 i 32 dana. 32. DC mi je bila vec tamnija :D A kada mi je ove godine bila kasnila 25 dana tj. preskočila, svi testovi su mi bili negativni. Tako da mislim da su ti testovi dosta pouzdani i u rijetkim slučajevima pogrijese. Savjet je da se test u principu radi tjedan dana od kašnjenja mjesečnice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Jos nisam dobila, vidjet cemo jos koji dan  :Smile: 
Iskreno, ovo je bilo nesto neplanirano odnosno po principu ako bude bude, inace to nikad ne radimo. 
Al sto mi vise kasni se nadam da nece ni doci. 
Vidjet cemo, a tebi cestitam na crtici

----------


## Sathya

> Jos nisam dobila, vidjet cemo jos koji dan 
> Iskreno, ovo je bilo nesto neplanirano odnosno po principu ako bude bude, inace to nikad ne radimo. 
> Al sto mi vise kasni se nadam da nece ni doci. 
> Vidjet cemo, a tebi cestitam na crtici


Sretno pa da i vama bude crtica <3 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MilyVanily

Mame moze Vaše mišljenje..
14.10 sam bila na pregledu kod ginekologa i dao mi je zeleno svijetlo za novu trudnoču!Imam bebu 14 mjeseci staru i još uvijek dojim i nisam dobila menstruaciju jos uvijek.Suprug i ja smo se naravno odmah bacili na posao,zanima me jel postoji mogucnost trudnoce s obzirom da jos dojim i koji simptomi trudnoce se pojavljuju u takvim situacijama?Hvala

----------


## tocekica

> Mame moze Vaše mišljenje..
> Imam bebu 14 mjeseci staru i još uvijek dojim i nisam dobila menstruaciju jos uvijek.Suprug i ja smo se naravno odmah bacili na posao,zanima me jel postoji mogucnost trudnoce s obzirom da jos dojim i koji simptomi trudnoce se pojavljuju u takvim situacijama?Hvala


Postoji mogućnost. Ja sam zatrudnila uz dojenje  kada mi je sin imao 12 mjeseci.  Prije M dolazi do ovulacije pa niti ne trebaš dobiti M a da si T. Da li ti je ginić rekao da imaš ovulaciju? Što se tiče simptoma možeš imati simptome kao i u prvoj t, ali i ne trebaš niš. Ja od simptoma u drugoj T nisam imala ništa. Niti mi je bilo zlo, niti su mi dojke postale osjetljive ili sl. (a i normalno sam dojila-i nastavila kroz cijelu T). Ja sam imala tada već uredan ciklus pa sam znala da mi kasni  M (zato sam se i testirala). Ti bi se, s obzirom da ne znaš kada si ovulirala, trebala testirati najmanje 2 tjedna od prvog odnosa, a ako ti je gin rekao kada će O otprilike onda 12-16 dana nakon tog datuma možeš očekivati M i naravno ako ne dođe testirati. Sretno.

----------


## Libra

Cure dal netko zna gdje ima za kupiti u Zg Geratherm test?? Bila danas u tri ljekarne i nema :/

----------


## arsancres

Drage cure, poludit ću od guglanja pa se obraćam vama jer ste mi vi jedina slamka spasa :D
Jako želimo bebu, zadnju M imala 14.1. ciklus školski, 28, rijetko 29 dana. Sljedeću M očekujem 10.2.
Kada najranije mogu napraviti test prije nego mi zakasni M?
Znam da se trebam strpiti ali mi je to preteško  :Razz:  :Razz: 
i dobrodošli su savjeti koji testić da kupim?

----------


## ruzicaivica

Eh ovako drage moje nova sam ovdje ali me zanima ovako m kasni 7 dana jucer napravila test i negativan ali m i dalje ne stize zanima me posto se nezelim zamarati tim testovima kad je najbolke otici ginekologu ps.mi jako zelimo tu bebu i vec 2 godine nam ne ide iako je sve u redu

----------


## Nova19

Drage cure, nova sam na ovom forumu pa da podjelim sa vama svoju priču i iščekivanje... imam curicu od 4 god i radimo na bebici već 3 godine (2 spontana, liječenje klamidije, E.coli i Enteroccocus). Konačno smo dobili zeleni svjetlo od doktora sa možemo raditi na bebici, i nadala sam se da se možda primilo ali je test (običan clearblue) pokazao da je negativno 30dc. Inače su mi ciklusi 26-29 dana, ponekad 30 ali jednom se desilo da sam dobila 35dc, i to prije godinu i pol... danas mi je 31dc i ni naznake da ću dobiti... čudno mi je bilo da prije 3 dana sam imala bol u trbuhu kao prije M i uvijek dobijem sljedeći dan a ovaj puta ništa... s tim da je ta bol trajala punk kraće nego inače... kupila sam digitalni clearblue i čekam još 2 dana pa ću piškiti ako M ne dođe prije... jel imao tko sličnu situaciju a da je ipak na kraju trudnoća u pitanju?
@ruzicaivica, jel došlo do trudnoće???

----------


## Anamy5

Bok,i ja sam nova

----------


## Sapica

Pozdrav svima, vidim puno novih, pa eto i mene, možda malo da osvježimo temu  :Smile: 
Eto ja napravila nekoliko testova od 14-16.01 i svaki pokaže + samo nekako blijedi, ali kažu plus je plus....  :Smile: 
Imala sam jednu biokemijsku pa pušem i na hladno....

Pozz svima i želim punooooo +++++

----------


## Anamy5

Mene vec dobra 2 tjedna grudi rasturaju,i stomak,kao da cu dobit svaki tren..ali jos nista,doduše tek danas je (ne)ocekujem..jutros test negativan..isto sam imala biokemijsku prije par mjeseci.

----------


## Anamy5

A plus je svakako plus, nadam se da ce ti uspjeti ovaj put, kazu nakon biokemijske obično dolazi uredna trudnoca..

----------


## Nova19

Sapica, ako je plus onda je plus  :Klap: 
cestitkeeeeeee  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
ja procurila na kraju pa sada krecemo u novi ciklus....  :Wink:

----------


## Anamy5

Evo i ja procurila,koja je to vjestica,tocna u dan!

----------


## Mala Sreća

Cure pozdrav i ja sam nova. E ovakva mi je situacija.
Zadnju M sam imala 26.12. I sad već kasni neko vrijeme. Test do sada nisam radila jer sam u avgustu mjesecu radila dan nakon zakašnjenja pa je bilo  + ja se sva obradovala i 35 dc dodje vještica a traju mi 26-28 i bila je biohemijska.
Izvinite na dugom postu. Zadnje vrijeme me probada sa obje strane žiga jako često. Nemam nikakav osjećaj da sam trudna a jako to želim. Nikakve simptome nemam samo sto mi kasni. M I osjećam kao da ću svaki tren dobiti kad mogu raditi test da znam da će pokazati točno

----------


## Mala Sreća

Zaboravila sam napisati da idem češće u wc ali to je da provjerim je li krenula vještica. Ako neko ima slično iskustvo da pomogne.

----------


## elena1212

Pozdrav.ja sam zadnju menstruaciju imala 18.1.,odnos smo imali 8.dan ciklusa.i ja od tad stalno osjetim napetost u trbuhu ledima,sad i grudi osjetim.nikad mi dosad nije tako bilo.bas kao da trebam dobit,a rano je.sta mislite kad bi mogla pravit test?ak skupim hrabrosti heh.

----------


## Beti3

Ima još nesigurnih znakova trudnoće. Npr: jako lučenje sline, čudan metalni okus u ustima, jasno vidljive plave žile pod kožom dojki i dekoltea, izražene žlijezdice na areoli bradavice, ljubičasta boja vaginalne sluznice, umor, silna pospanost, curenje nosa bez prehlade... Svi se ti znakovi pojavljuju već i prije izostanka menstruacije, no varira intenzitet od žene do žene. Mučnine će se pojaviti tek kasnije.
Ako osim kašnjenja ciklusa, imaš još koji znak, uživaj u pomisli da jesi trudna, sve dok to ne potvrdiš ili opovrgneš.
Test će ti već i sad pokazati što treba, ako ga odlučiš napraviti.

----------


## elena1212

sacekat cu jos ovaj tj,ako se i dalje nastavi pravim test. imam osjecaj kao da mi je hrana tesko pala na zeludac.bha. mislim se da mozda nisam trudna jos od prosinca,iako je bila menga.po forumu citam svakakve simptome.

----------


## Anamy5

Elena jesi radila test?

----------


## Mar01

Pozdrav svima,
Mengu trebam dobiti u srijedu. Bila sam jaaaako nestrpljiva te sam jutros napravila test- clearblue digitalni koji pokazuje +ili- te tjedne. Meni je pokazao - ali i vidljivu certicu za plus bez tjedana...te mi ništa nije jasnoo

----------


## Mar01

Pozdrav svima,
Mengu trebam dobiti u srijedu. Bila sam jaaaako nestrpljiva te sam jutros napravila test- clearblue digitalni koji pokazuje +ili- te tjedne. Meni je pokazao - ali i vidljivu certicu za plus bez tjedana...te mi ništa nije jasnoo

----------


## 1latica

Mar, pokazao ti je minus al i vidljivu crticu za plus???? Pa bar sa cb digital nema dileme, radila sam ga nekoliko puta. Kad je test negativan prikaže se mali kružić u kojem je nacrtan -.
Kad je pozitivan isto je nacrtan + i tjedni. Daj slikaj to čudo pa nam stavi

----------


## Ladida

Pozdrav svima... Ovih dana lutam po internetu, forumima... U iščekivanju nakon prirodnog ivf-a.
Danas 9et napravila first sign test u večernjim satima i ništa. Malo je reć da sam

----------


## mrvičak

Cure, žene, pratim vas već 15 dana. Suprug i ja planiramo drugu bebu. 7 dana prije menstruacije napravila sam clearblue, nisam bila sigurna je li pokazalo laganu liniju ili umišljam, dok ju je suprug vidio. Danas pet dana prije napravila sam digitalni. Pokazao je plus i 1-2. Gravignost mini mi je jučer pokazao negativno. Što kažete? Da ili ne?

----------


## bubekica

Ja bih rekla da, ako je digitalac pozitivan.
Clearblue obican znam imati evaporacijsku, tako da je onaj prvi vjerojatno bio takav, ali ovaj digitalac ne bih rekla da laze.

----------


## mrvičak

Beta mi je potvrdila ranu trudnoću, a i nova dva testa ❣️❣️

----------


## AliceInChains

Hello! Htjela sam da vidim zna li neko da li mi je rano za test. Bebu sam izgubila u martu, pred ulazak u treci mjesec, a sada se borim sa cistama na jajniku. Bila je jedna 37 mm na desnom jajniku, pila Diane 35 ali prestala nakon 13 dana. Dobila  sam vjesticu 26.8. ali sam 8.9. imala blago krvarenje koje je trajalo tri dana. Nezasticen odnos smo imali 12.9. 19.9. sam bila kod ginekologa i vidio je da je cista nestala, ali ima nova na drugom jajniku koja je 27 mm. Ne iskljucuje mogucnost trudnoce jer su se vjerujem i ciklus i ovulacija poremetili-na UZ je svakako rano da se ista vidi. Radila sam testove tih dana ali onje rekao da je bilo prerano za bilo koji test. Sada, kako su mi ciklusi bili 25 dana, ne znam da li da racunam da je menstruacija bila 26.8. ili 8.9. te da li je danas 26. dan ciklusa ili ce se pomjeriti. Kupila sam opet Clearblue easy i Gravignost mini ali se bojim uraditi....mislila sma jedan ujutro, a drugi mozda u utorak. Ginekologu idem svakako krajem narednog tjedna radi rezultata Papa testa. Ima li smisla raditi test sutra? :/

----------


## AliceInChains

P.S. Dr. mi je rekao da ako dobijem krenem sa Duphastonom 18. dan ciklusa i da radim na bebi. No, svakako je rekao da cu ga trebati piti ako sam i trudna.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Podizem malo temu. Da li je ikad ikome Gravignost mini izbacio laznu sjenu?

----------


## sara79

> Podizem malo temu. Da li je ikad ikome Gravignost mini izbacio laznu sjenu?


Je i ne znam sto se to dogadja s gravignost mini u zadnjih godinu dana :/
Ultra je puno bolji i kvalitetniji

----------


## AliceInChains

> Podizem malo temu. Da li je ikad ikome Gravignost mini izbacio laznu sjenu?


Meni nije, ako se ista naziralo trudnoca je bila u pitanju (i u prvoj i u drugoj).To ti piskila i nesto vidjela? Ja ne mogu spavati, zeznula komp pa popravljala jer mi treba za posao...malo udjem da citam o testovima kad vidim tebe. :D Nadam se lijepim vijestima. <3

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Savjet svima!!
Iako je uvijek bio na dobrom glasu, i uglavnom prva preporuka forumasica, izbjegavajte "Gravignost mini"!! 

Svi moguci testovi vec baciti postenu crtu, a na njenu jedva vidljiva i dalje! Kostao me zivaca i to posteno, jer sam se u njega pouzdala.
Za 13kn imate u Mulleru trakice (njihova robna marka) koje bacaju jako lijepe crte par dana prije izostanka, i plasticni iste (njihove) marke koji isto jako lijepo pokazuje!

Hvala lijepo i dovidenja  :Grin:

----------


## andeo123

Cure savjet ... 28.9-5.10. imala sam M...7.10 rizicni spolni odnos(ali bez svrsavanja unutra) .... 27.10 dobivam opet M, ali je punoo slabijeg inteziteza,iako traje 8 dana(ko i inace),no bez ugrusaka,i sl. Zbog straha da je doslo do impl.krvarenja,radim test(neka marka iz mullera,ali popodne a i pise da se mogu radit bilo kad ..) 29.10,negativan, opet nemirna test radim 1.11 isto, i onda neki digitalni(isto iz mullera) 5.11. sva 3 neg. radila ih jer su me sise boljele a inace me ne bole poslje M , a i po prirodi sam jako plasljiva oko tih stvari uff pa si svasta umisljam ... 
po vasem misljenju? jel je dovoljno vremema proslo za testove i da li bi mogli bit pouzdani s obzirom koliko je dana proslo od odnosa?! 
hvalaaa

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moje misljenje, da je 27.10. bilo implantacijsko, do 5.11. bi test pokazao. A ako uzmemo da je zadnja menstruacija bila 5.10. do 5.11 bi ili stigla sljedeca (ovisno o trajanju ciklusa) ili bio pozitivan test definitivno. Tako da ja ne bih rekla da je ovo krvarenje od 8 dana bilo implantacijsko. Narocito ako je "bez svrsavanja unutra"
Pretpostavka da ce sljedeca M stici krajem 11og mj (opet, ovisi o trajanju ciklusa). U kranjem slucaju preostaje vaditi betu.

----------


## andeo123

sad vidim da sam napisala krive datume 

iii ode samo dio poruke 

samo mi 1 red poruke posalje

----------


## andeo123

100x pokusavam poslat post  :Sad:  
zadnja M je bila 24.10(a ne 27.10) ... Tako da se nadam da bi test 30 dana od odnosa pokazao rezultat?!  :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

> 100x pokusavam poslat post  
> zadnja M je bila 24.10(a ne 27.10) ... Tako da se nadam da bi test 30 dana od odnosa pokazao rezultat?!


Ne znamo koliko ti traju ciklusi. Najvjerojatnije da bi, osim ako su ti ciklusi jako dugi.

----------


## andeo123

skoro uvijek 28 dana, nekad se desi 1-2 +-

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> 100x pokusavam poslat post  
> zadnja M je bila 24.10(a ne 27.10) ... Tako da se nadam da bi test 30 dana od odnosa pokazao rezultat?!


Opet je moj odg isti kao i gore. Ili bi bio poz test ili bi dosla M, to je moje misljenje uzevsi u obzir skolsko trajanje ciklusa. Najsigurnije izvaditi betu ako ne vjerujes testovima

----------


## Argente

Ma nisi trudna.

----------


## andeo123

nadam se da ono 24.10 je bila M, a ne implatacijsko,mozda mi je od stresa  i "moje glave" to sve bilo tako,nadam seee

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ma nisi trudna.


Kratko i jasno i slazem se! 
Dalje ne bi komentirala.

----------


## justme409

Da si trudna test bi bio ultra pozitivan do sad. Kao sto su ti cure rekle.... test pokaze 15 dana od odnosa.

----------


## andeo123

cure smirile ste me malo hvala! nisam neka balavica, i vec bi mi bilo vrijeme za bebu,ali ne sad i u ovoj situaciji zato sam si vec svasta nesto zabrojala u glavi i nemam mira.Pa nakon 30 dana od odnosa bio bi valjda vec + . Samo da dobim dr.tjedan i smirim zivce a onda po kontracepcijske!!

----------


## kikič

Prvi puta pisem, ne znam da li na dobrom mjestu,ali imam nedoumice....dakle trebam dobit M za dva dana. Tri dana nakon O i odnosa koji je bio taj dan mene rasturaju kriza i trbuh dolje nisko. O prsima da ne pricam tvrđe su i bolne,inace mene bole 8 dana prije M, ali nisu teze i tvrđe. Bolovi u leđima i maternici me inace nikad ne bole,a sad ne staju. Radimo na bebi cijelu godinu.  Osjecaj bolova je kao da cu svaki cas dobit mengu i tako vec dva tjedna. Radila sam test  jutros i naravno negativan je,a prije 4 mj sam imala spontani pa sam ludaaaa. Ima li netko slicno iskustvo da mi kaze da li postoji sansa za T ili ipak za M

----------


## Riri92

> Prvi puta pisem, ne znam da li na dobrom mjestu,ali imam nedoumice....dakle trebam dobit M za dva dana. Tri dana nakon O i odnosa koji je bio taj dan mene rasturaju kriza i trbuh dolje nisko. O prsima da ne pricam tvrđe su i bolne,inace mene bole 8 dana prije M, ali nisu teze i tvrđe. Bolovi u leđima i maternici me inace nikad ne bole,a sad ne staju. Radimo na bebi cijelu godinu.  Osjecaj bolova je kao da cu svaki cas dobit mengu i tako vec dva tjedna. Radila sam test  jutros i naravno negativan je,a prije 4 mj sam imala spontani pa sam ludaaaa. Ima li netko slicno iskustvo da mi kaze da li postoji sansa za T ili ipak za M


Ako ti je sumnjivo i ako ti je sve drugačije nego inače, izvadi betu.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kikic, ne moze ti nitko reci za sta postoje sanse, postoje za oboje! Ako imas bolove vec dva tjedna, znaci da su krenuli i prije O ili taman u vrijeme... 
Iskreno, dva dana prije ocekivane M vecina cura vidi sjenicu, ali to nije pravilo naravno. Ima zena kojima se nista ne vidi dok M ne zakasni. Ili sacekati jos ta dva dana pa ponovi, ili vaditi krv. To je najsigurnije.
I sretno!

----------


## kokica37

Ok, znam da sam luda, ali koliko luda mogu napisati samo tu... danas mi je 29. dan nakon krvarenja kojim je zavrsila biokemijska trudnoca. Pokusavali smo i ovog mjeseca, bilo je jako puno plodne sluzi. 
Sad vec 6 dana imam lagani smedji spotting, a zadnja 3 dana radim i testove, one trakice sa ebaya. E sad... svaki izgleda negativno DOK ga ne stavim par sati poslije na izvor svijetla, onda se vidi svijetla linija i na svijetlu, a ja vidim i golim okom sjenu. Svaki. I znam za evaporacijsku liniju pa sam natjerala decka da se i on popiski i napravila test sa njegovim urinom. Isto sam pricekala par sati, i stavila test na izvor svijetla, i tu te linije nema. 
Moguce da su moji testovi ipak pozitivni?

----------


## kokica37

Update: napravila sam sad ponovo test i pozitivan je bez svijetla i u roku. Slaba je linija, ali tu je. 
Cisto ako se netko nadje u istoj situaciji.

----------


## kokica37

Evo ako ikoga bude jednom zanimalo, napravila sam test jos jednom i pozitivan je, vidi se linija golim okom. 
Tako da nekad testovi zaista kasnije pokazu liniju, koja nije evaporacijska.

----------


## Beck

Stvarno je teško reći. Najbolje da za 2 dana napraviš opet test - ako je došlo do T valjda će se onda nešto jače vidjeti.
I naravno sve ovisi kad ti je bila Ovulacija?
Nisam baš još do sada stavljala testove pod svijetlo pa ti tu ne mogu ništa reći - osim da se opustiš i prestaneš se brinuti.
Ako bude - bit će i vidjet ćeš kroz par dana  :Smile: 
Također provjeri koliko su ti testovi osjetljivi i uzmi kene 10mlU za rano otkrivanje.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kokica, drzim fige da je to to. Ja sam pregledavala svoje testove pod svim mogucim svjetlima (ono iznad spareta, od nape, je dosta dobro  :Laughing:  ). A i inace se testovi bolje vide kad se do kraja posuse. Moguce da zato ove prve nisi hvatala odma nego tek kasnije. Sretno!

----------


## Beck

Kokoca - Dobro je znati!
Svakako ću isprobati kroz par dana :Smile:

----------


## andeo123

Cure,iskustva... zadnja M 12.1do 18.1, sljedecu dobivam 6.2, ali je jako oskudna, tu i tamo potece malo vise krvi, i kad sam na wc, a na ulosku slabo(iako svjeza krv i komadici ko tkiva), i tako 4dana, i onda 2 dana smedi iscjedak... odnose imala cijeli 1 mj, sa zastitom ali nisam u nista sigurna.... sise me ko malo zare, ali nisu nista povecane ... test radila 10.2,11.2-popodne i oba minus, i 14.2 ujutro test isto -. Da li je pouzdanost test nakon cca 7 dana od M- tj tog nekog krvarenja? Odnosno 22.dana od odnosa, i 13. I 15. Dana od odnosa...

----------


## zerkalo

Pozdrav, ja sam danas radila Clear Blue Digital test, pet dana prije očekivane mjesečnice i pored minusa pokazao mi je blijedu liniju za plus, ali jako vidljivu, a te opcije odgovora uopće nema u uputstvu. Je li se to ikome desilo i da li mislite da bi moglo značiti da se radi o ranoj trudnoći? Ne znam kako da uploadujem sliku.

----------


## Buncek

Zerkalo, nije mi jasno iz tvog objašnjenja o kakvoj je crti riječ. Probaj uploadati fotku ovdje: https://imgbb.com/ pa nam daj link.

----------


## Garawa

> Pozdrav, ja sam danas radila Clear Blue Digital test, pet dana prije očekivane mjesečnice i pored minusa pokazao mi je blijedu liniju za plus, ali jako vidljivu, a te opcije odgovora uopće nema u uputstvu. Je li se to ikome desilo i da li mislite da bi moglo značiti da se radi o ranoj trudnoći? Ne znam kako da uploadujem sliku.


Digitalni test ako je - onda je -

----------


## 1latica

Nekoliko puta sam koristila CB digital, minus je digitalno ispisan kao - i nikakve druge crte preko ekrana ne postoje. 
a ako pokaže + odmah ispod pišu tjedni začeća 1-2,2-3 ili 3+...
Ili niste koristili digitalni test ili vam je neispravan.

----------


## zerkalo

https://ibb.co/8Dy2Lt1

evo link za sliku kako je meni ispalo

----------


## 1latica

Stvarno čudno.. Budući nema tjedana ispod znaka, vjerojatno je test negativan. Žao mi je, za svaki slučaj ponovi test ako menga ne dođe

----------


## Garawa

> https://ibb.co/8Dy2Lt1
> 
> evo link za sliku kako je meni ispalo


To je negativno. 
Uvijek tako izgleda. Da je pozitivno bio bi svijetli plus.

----------


## Vrci

Plus izgleda ovak
https://imgur.com/a/QQi4DH6

Tvoje je bas minus

----------


## Danielle1

Pozdrav zene, ispricavam se ako upadam nekoj u post. Super ste

----------


## aşk11

Hiii! 
Ovakvo je stanje kod mene. Spolni odnos 7.8. dan prije završila menstruacija. 14.8. Prema kalendaru počeli plodni dani 19. bila ovulacija,a većinski mi kalendar dobro računa moj divan ciklus.Četiri dana znači 16.-20.8. imala obilni smeđi iscjedak onako sukrvica . Trebala dobiti jučer,ali ništa. Danas nekakav rijetki bijeli iscjedak,normalan kao inače. Rano za test? 
Help!

----------


## Beck

Gle male su šanse da si trudna, jedino ako si ovulirala krajem menstruacije/koji dan nakon menstruacije. Pogotovo ako ste koristili zaštitu/ako dečko nije svršio u tebe.
Napravi test da budeš mirna, nije rano.
Ali nemoj se pouzdati u plodne dane koje ti određuje kalendar ner je svakoj ženi drugačije...

----------


## MarijanaMD1994

https://ibb.co/TB0T0XJ
Da li neko vidii nesto ovdje?

----------


## Beck

Vidi se iz aviona, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## MiaSuncica

Pozz, 
Imam pitanje, kasni mi 3 dana. Imala sam odnose prije tjedan dana, i prije 20ak dana. Nezasticeno, ali pazili smo da ne zavrsi u mene. 
Napravila sam test za trudnocu prije 3 dana (na dan kasnjenja) i danas, 3.dan otkad kasni. Oba testa su negativna, imam li razloga za brigu o trudnoci? 
Nemam nikakve simptome da bih ubrzo trebala dobiti mengu, apsolutno nista. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Anabells

Lijep pozdrav
Danas mi je dan prije nego što trebam dobiti!
Radila sam dva cyclotesta!
I jedan je bio rekla bi neispravan a drugi nisam sigurna. Kakva vi imate iskustva? Nemogu staviti sliku.
Pokusala sam.
Uglavnom vidi se polovićno crtica i polovićno sjena

----------


## Aacikinorev

Pozdrav cure! Nadam se da nekog ima

----------


## mašnica

Ponovi s nekim drugim. Npr Gravignost, Clear blue a i trakice iz mullera..sa svima imam ok iskustvo.

----------

